# GCRM part 5



## tracyl247

Happy chatting ladies


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thought I'd christen the new thread....

Thanks misuses and Maria. Yea I'm sure 2.09 is ok, read somewhere that tsh can go up in winter so maybe that's why it's risen a bit.
Ha ha, I had a glass of wine today Missues and that's it now till Xmas. ...
Think a bit of self wallowing is required missus...think it goes with the territory but I know you do have to come out of it...eventually. Good luck with the review apt...hope he won't be pushing DE to you...he did suggest that to me but said they were willing to treat me with OE again. ..
Wonder would they ever refuse to treat someone with OE...after all it is a business...they can advise but can they refuse or would they? 

Prostrap and strach tomorrow at 7.30am...don't know which is worse, the treatment or the early start as need to leave home at 6.30am.


----------



## MrsMacD

Pippi glad to hear you are finally on your way with starting treatment. Really hope this is your time  . 

Good luck to everyone else who is undergoing or about to undergo treatment. It's all due to GCRM's willingness to treat you no matter how small the odds that I am now 1 week away from my 12 week scan. Don't really post on any thread anymore but am keeping track of how you are getting on x


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi girls,

Thanks for the birthday wishes for DH! We had a fantastic weekend and I got plastered for the first time in two and a half years!! His party/ dinner was a great success but we are only just recovering now!

Pippi hope all went well with your Prostap and scratch, here you go how exciting! Yes feel very lucky to be going to Thailand it's a dream trip. But so might yours be   xx

MrsMacD great to hear from you and that you are nearly at 12weeks!! Wow thats amazing   xx

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Girls!

It's been a while since I've posted, I've been lying low. Can't believe some of the old timers are pregnant. Mrsmac and Dee, amazing news!!!!!!'

Well I'm on the dreaded 2ww again, 2 embies transferred and my otd is Wednesday 27th nov. It's been a tough few months after 3 x bfn first 6 months of the year, but I'm back and a lot more chilled out.

Hi to the new names too, hope everyone is good 

Xx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Ps: LW, so sorry to see your heartbreaking news xxxxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi everyone, 

Busy week so only getting time to post now...
Glad to hear Lw that the birthday was a great success...and great that you let your hair down !
You deserve if after 2.5 years. I was in Thailand years ago...loved it. Was not too keen on Bangkok but loved the beaches, food and the really friendly people. 

Good luck mrsM for the 12 wk scan...it must be next week. 

Hi foreverhopeful, did nt realise you were cycling again. Good luck for wed...hope you are able to remain clam until then.

Got the scratch and prostrap on Monday. Scratch was n't too bad...more uncomfortable than painful. Thankfully I'm not being too much of a b**** to dh yet. Just waiting on af that's supposed to arrive wed. 
Applied for a promotion in work too so hoping if I do get an interview it won't stress me out to much while doing stimms. Not sure if I even want it or not but said I'd apply and see what happens...


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Yeh pippi, kept in quite. Felt like i went out my mind with ivf before hand, so decided to stay away from everything related to it, as gcrm counseller advised it. So haven't been online for 4months.

Don't worry about stressing on stims, the drugs do all the work, your important time is your 2ww.

Glad u were ok with pipelle, mine was sore!!

X


----------



## Pippi_elk

That's interesting foreverhopeful that the councillor advised to stay away from online stuff. Have to say now that it's been a bit quieter on here i am on the site less and I think that's a good thing. 
I know the support is good but it does tend to suck you in a bit too much.
Come back on otd and update us, hopefully with some good news.


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

It's gone so so quiet, I jumped on about 2 months ago for a quick nosey, and there were hundreds of posts, I couldn't keep up so just logged off. But now, where has everyone gone, I wonder if no one is cycling? Xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Pippi hope your doing ok on your DR stage, you might be stimming at some point this week if you go like last time!  . Hope you're still doing your Hypno CD it's great for this stage and the next. 

Forever good to hear from you, know what you mean about staying off forums for a while, it's so liberating! I feel great for thinking about other things  . Good luck on your 2ww , really hope this is the one for you!  

aFM can't wait til boxing day, going to Laos for a few days then Bangkok for three days to meet my cousin who works out there and then on to Koh Lanta for the gorgeous beaches. Hopefully recharge for the new year.

Take care everyone xx


----------



## Maria00

Just wanted to wish best of luck to Pippi and Forever.  

LW, I am sure your holidays will be fab, so envious!   Come back relaxed and recharged for the new year.


----------



## MrsMacD

Foreverhopeful good luck for Wednesday. Fingers crossed this is your time  . Your councellor is probably right it's really hard to switch off when you are on the forum frequently but easier said than done to stay away. 

LW glad you had a good party. We all need to let our hair down and have  a good  blow out every now and again. I know I've had my share through this process.Even had to put myself to bed at 3 one afternoon after demolishing a bottle of wine-not one of my proudest moments lol! Hope you have a fantastic holiday-you deserve it!

Pippi good luck with your promotion and with this cycle x


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

My fu**ing period arrived this morning. That's my 4th BFN I've had this year. I think I just feel so numb and angry. What will it take!


----------



## Josie1

Hi Everyone, 

Not been on here for ages, been so busy at work.

So sorry to hear your AF arrived foreverhopeful  

Pippi how you feeling? GL

MrsMacD is your scan now? So exciting 

LW Hope your staying as strong as you can   You will love Thailand, we were there this year. Been to Bangkok twice, it's really good and Koh Lanta is paradise, you will love it. Thailand is the best place I've ever been x


----------



## cheekypants

So sorry to hear of ur BFN this morning foreverhopeful, hang in there   
Good luck to everyone else    On this horrible journey.


CP xxxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear foreverhopeful, double bad news that you did nt make it to otd. Take some time to come to terms with it. Can understand how angry you are right now. 
You still have 2 frosties don't you ? But I know right now that's the last thing on your mind.

Thanks Lw, Maria, mrsM, Josie for the best wishes...expecting af tomorrow or wed. Yes doing the cd Lw, not much as I should be, but hopefully things will be quiter this week and will get to do it every day. Just back from a lovely relaxing yoga...great to focus on something else even if it is just the pain in your buttock while doing a posture/stretch!

Lw, Good that you have someone to show you around Bangkok, it was my first proper exotic holiday and I remember being overwhelmed with the heat and smell. The Temples are amazing...


----------



## MrsMacD

Foreverhopeful so sorry to hear af arrived. You have been through a lot of treatment this year and had a lot of disappointment look after yourself and maybe try treating yourself to something special.

Josie had my scan today measuring a few days ahead so will now be 13 weeks tomorrow. Still not sunk in but forever grateful to GCRM for working their magic


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats mrsM...lovely to hear


----------



## Josie1

Great news MrsMacD x


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Maria! Have you booked your ticket to Athens yet?   if I can fly to Bangkok, you can fly to Athens ! 


Josie, that's great to hear you've been to Koh Lanta , my cousin recommended it as eing just the right balance of quiet but good atmosphere. Xx


Forever I'm gutted for you, was really hoping this was your time. It sounds like your eggs are good quality but just aren't implanting? Give yourself proper time to heal and chill for a while.  . I took longer to recover from my negative cycle than this time I think. Good you have frosties though  

Pippi did AF arrive?  It goes in fast after that, good to hear you're doing yoga, made me feel great  


MrsMacD. That is wonderful news! So happy for you, it's an exciting time to tell people too    

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks for asking Lw, yes af arrived yesterday. My temps spiked for a few days at the weeken and I was foolishly getting my hopes up but it was probably the prostrap. 
So in for scan and bloods tomorrow....yea can't believe its come around so quick again. 

Hope your doing ok forever hopefull.

Wonder are gcrm quieter at this time of year? I know its quieter here ...not sure if that's any reflection of the no. of people cycling currently.


----------



## MIABELLA

Hi everyone

I've not been on this for a wee while now.  I was just wondering if anyone has had experience of a natural FER at GCRM.  I have 2 frosties left, I can't remember what grade they are but know one is miles better than the other.  I had blood taken on Fri and getting more 2moro, just waiting in the surge then apparently 6 days later the transfer happens.

Xx


----------



## Maria00

Pippi, how is it going? Fingers crossed for you!  

Foreverhopefull, oh no, I am so sorry!  

LW, will go to Athens for hysteroscopy in Jan. It's not flying with DH that worries me, but going alone once I will start ICSI   and having to stay there alone for a while.   Are you flying to Bangkok alone? 

MrsMacD, wonderful news!  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## littlewhisper

Maria that's great you are going out in January. Why don't you see who else on the forum is going to be flying out then or who will be staying in Athens at the same time that way you can either meet at the airport or meet up when there? 

Pippi, how's it going with you? Are you stimming? Egg collecting?, 2ww?? Update us soon  

Have started seeing a Chinese doctor for acupuncture and the most disgusting 'tea' I have ever tasted, thought I'd give it a go as he has a good success record . The things we do !!

Hope everyone else is well LW xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

How long will you be in Athens alone Maria? Can you get the monitoring at home and then just fly there for the ec and et? 
Good luck with the hysterscopy...

Interesting Lw about the tea...are they treating you for hold or cold ? I think I read that somewhere..that they see you as hot or cold person.
Are they able to point out anything things about you that you have not told them?

Thanks girls/ladies (!) for the well wishes. Yea had my 7 day scan today...8 follices on one side and I think about 6 on the other. All around 12-16mm. So in for ec on Tuesday morning. Exactly same time lines as before but thankfully we have the weekend to organise travel and not just one evening like the last time...might try the boat/car this time if its not to be too windy. Dr said everything looks fantastic ! But know fantastic does not translate into a bfp...

Long day today as had internal job interview in work...went okish..one never knows. The questions were so long by the time I had answered the first part I had forgotten the 2nd and 3rd part of the questions. Really want a lovely glass of wine...


----------



## Pippi_elk

How is everyone? Guess its really quite here as no one cycling at the minute. I see they have a notice that last date for ec is 18th dec so I guess everyone is waiting to new year...
Only 2 weeks to go till your lovely holiday Lw. I know you said you lived in a tenement flat before....I did n't really know what you meant but now I know as we are renting an apartment in west end. Lovely high ceilings and big rooms...but I could never ever park on those streets! Dh struggles even and he is the master of parallel parking !

Had my egg collection this morning and I'm typing this from bed as went and had a snooze after it. They got 15 eggs so really pleased with that.
And my hand didn't swell up like last time so good news all round.
They said if they get 16 egg or or more you are at risk of hyper stimulation so I have to keep an eye on my symptoms..

Dh said when I came round I was asking did his donation go ok? Did he aim right ? Did it all go into the pot ?(we were talking how small/narrow the collection pot was before I went into theatre). He said I gave him the thumbs up even though my eyes were almost rolling back in my head!
So embarrassing...poor nurses to hear that!


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi pippi not been on in a while . That's great news re your ec . 15 eggs is brilliant - hoping for lots of fertilisation happening as I type !! Hope your recovering and dh looking after you . Oh last time I got 19 eggs and they gave me the leaflet re over stimulation but didnt day anything re number of eggs . Looking back afterwards I think I defo had it slightly . I read after it that girls with it were told to drink alot of water (I think -so thought if i try again if drink alot ! ). 

Oh I'm sure they hear alot worse after ec hee hee .

Ill log on tomo to see how your embies are doingxxxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks MrsGlasgow. 8 out of the 15 fertilised. So good enough number, although despite getting 3 more eggs than last time I have only one more fertilised embryo. 
Was hoping to get 9 fertilised but should be happy with my lot.
So they are in EEVA now and will have et on Friday.

How's things with you ? Your dh still taking the medication and supplements and getting it retested in jan?


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi pippi that's great news you have 9 embies - fantastic news ! It only takes 1 - fingers crossed your we take home baby is 1 of them . That's fab they are in eeva I was so excited to use it and then our cycle got cancelled ! Well enjoy your rest and try and relax as much as you can before fri and here's hoping they all continue to progress .

Yes he's had 2 x sa since he started and zero in both . He's booked in for another sa next week as that's after 3 months on the tamoxifen .i prob booked him in to soon . Not at all confident it has made any difference but well see .its back off the alcohol after Christmas for 3 months to see if we can cycle again hopefully about march - that's if all goes to plan and we get any swimmers .

Take care and ill check back on your progress - really hoping it works for you this time xxxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Well hopefully the next SA will yield better results MrsGlasgow. Probably best to get it checked before Xmas as I'm sure there will be a few drops of alcohol consumed over Xmas.
Do you go back to london if levels not improved much ? 

Yea it'll be interesting to see what EEVA shows. They only use EEVA for 2 days...somehow I thought it was longer, they only go in after fertilisation and they only leave then there until day3. I though it would be good not to have then taken out of the incubator as ofton for monitoring but really you only save one 'take out'. 

We are having a 'trainee' embryologist dealing with us (well that's what her badge says). Her communication style is not as good as some of the other embryologist we have dealt with last time. If it comes to making some important decisions on Friday i want one of the more experienced embryologists advising us....not sure how I'll say that without being rude but cross that bridge when we come to it. After all its enough money and If I want important advice about what to transfer I don't want it from a trainee.


----------



## littlewhisper

Pippi sorry feel like I've missed loads as I am frantically trying to get organised for an Xmas party at our house. my lovely DH thought was a good idea a month ago at his birthday to invite everyone to ours pre Christmas for drinks and nibbles. I am now left with the ask of getting House ready, presents bought and wrapped and food prepared!

Anyway can't believe I missed you going  for EC  . Wanted to wish you good luck but hey you didn't need it !!!!    15 eggs is incredible!!  and 8 is great fertilisation , more than half -You're giving us ' old' chicks a good name  . Hope Eeva spots some crackers and hope you get frosties  too how good would tht be    . Really thinking     for you for this cycle, it's got to be the one! And yes make sure you get the experienced embryologist for any tricky decisions! All the best for Friday and then you'll be on the waiting game   drives us mad!  Oh and that's amazing your renting an apartment in the west end! Which street, you might be near me   lots of good wee shops to browse in  


Hi Mrs Glasgow, really hope your Dh's sample works out well, it must be nerve wracking!      sending positive thoughts!

Right that's me away to paint the halll mirror. 

LW xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Pippi do you get an update tomo ? 48hrs would be a long time to wait ! Oh really not sure how I'd feel about that either - yes defo want someone with more experience . Last time we spoke to a few but on the day if the transfer it was David and he was really great .hes left now hasn't he ? Hopefully you get someone different with better communication ! Maybe they just let her deal with ppl at the start to gain some experience !

those 2 days must provide a lot of really important information . How are you feeling this time ? Any signs of ohss ? Hopefully not  . I seen you saying your in a flat - hoping your feeling more at home   and enjoying your time in Glasgow .

Yes we will see next week - yes got another appt booked in jan with mr ramsay but he sent us another prescription for a further 3 months. It doesn't always work but hopefully if it doesn't we will get a few swimmers like we did last year and if we get to go again then eeva may help us know whether our embbies are any good . Dh has said he'll give himself to march and then look at donor . He had always said a big fat no to that but I think it's all really depressing him just now . He's doing his next sa in the house and I'm going to drop it in for him as he said he hates going . Anyhow enough of my troubles !

When will your otd be ? Fingers n toes crossed for youxxxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Don't worry Lw...life does go on and you can't be checking this board all the time...its not healthy...good to see you are getting distracted by real life ! 
Good luck for the pre Xmas drinks..yea men, have a great idea but then leave the hard work to us!

We're staying on caird drive. Have nt walked about west end that much as dhs ankle complains after about 5 min of walking. But I'm going to leave him at home for a few hours and do some exploring by myself. He might resort back to using his crutch a bit...the streets here are hard going to walk on for him, hills and uneven footpaths!


Good that dh is coming slightly around to the idea of donor MrsGlasgow. But good to try all options to improve his own count first...he needs to be sure that all avenues were tried before he can let go of the idea of his own biological child. I guess its a similar feeling for us ladies and DE.

Embryologist rang this morning, 7 have progressed and the 8th seems still only to be a 1 cell. Because they can't look at them by eye as they are in Eva she can't say if there could be 2 cells on top of each other.

In for et tomorrow morning ...and skipping the acupuncture. Embryologist said even if 3 high predictors they would recommend 3 to be transferred back. Its a pity Eva does NLT even give you a preliminary prediction....have to make all these decisions tomorrow morning. 
Remembered what you said LW about rushing to accu after et and if I can't have it at clinic I'm just going to skip it. I'm already getting stressed at the thought of going for it before et and after...especially when we don't know our way around glasgow. Just need to make sure I'm not in agony to go to the loo like last time.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi girls...
I had ET today...there were 7 embies still going on day 3. EEVA said 4 were high predictors but embryologist said she did n't think one of those high predictors looked great. So we transferred the 3 high predictors back (a 10 cell medium quality, an 8 of high quality and a 7 of good quality). Otd is Xmas day so need to decide do I want blood test on Xmas eve or the day after Boxing Day. The nurse said one of the other girls having ET today did nt want her results on Xmas eve and I think I feel the same. I'd prefer to get bad news after Xmas day or let af show up.

There are 4 they are going to keep going until Sunday/Monday in the lab...not sure of all the cell sizes/quality of those left etc. I was trying to write stuff down but got a bit bombarded with numbers so lost track....


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi Pippi sorry not been on in a few days - had a lot of crimbo things on .

That is great news . 3 high predictors wow brilliant news  .how are you feeling tonight ? Oh otd on crimbo day that is a hard one - yes think I'd defo go for Boxing Day . I hope your other embbies keep going and make it to blast xxxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks MrsGlasgow. Hope you enjoying Xmas stuff... Doesn't feel at all like Xmas for us...my mind totally ivf focused at the minute. Hopefully will get more into the mood now...

Felt ok yesterday, think I had too full a bladder again this time but back pain not to bad as the last time. I was just right initially but then ET was half an hour later than what they had said and by that time I was feeling uncomfortable. I was afraid to go a little and knew I probably wouldn't be able to pee just a little !
Have to wait for the day after Boxing Day for results as they shut Boxing Day. So may go for the bloods on Xmas eve and ask for them not to tell me until after Xmas as I'm away over Xmas and not that easy for me to get to the clinic immediately after Xmas.
I'll be on constant knicker watch though...I'm sure AF will get me before I get the result over the phone if its a BFN.
Fiona did the et and all went smoothly. Elaine was the embryologist who spoke to us so was glad the trainee was n't sent in.  I had a relaxing day until dh looked at weather forecast yesterday evening and discovered there were bad winds coming so we changed our ferry booking at the last minute from Saturday afternoon to midnight last night. So had to quickly pack and tidy the apartment but glad to be home now.
One deck of the boat was full of people on a booze cruise...loads of older women in their glam rags, all pretty drunk all singing along to an Elvis Impersonator !!


----------



## missuso

Hi pippi, just wanted to wish you well for otd, hope you manage to enjoy christmas a bit !!! 

I had review with Marco last week after cancelled cycle, we are going yo try one final time in jan and fingers crossed we will get even one or two to give it a go. 

Hope everyone else is well and enjoying a bit if Christmas festivities.  

Take care x


----------



## littlewhisper

Pippi that's amazing news!!! Four  high predictors is fantastic, three of them back will give you a great chance  . And hopefully you get at least one if not more frosties  .  It's good that they tell you the quality if each one, they never tell me! Some people get told 4Ab or 5 AA or medium or high quality but they never seem to say to me and I always forget to ask! Hope that's not an indication mine are poor  

Anyway on the the subject if positive thinking   you need to get your positive thoughts fired up, none of this, it probably won't work etc!!  . My book says your embies can sense your thoughts and if you have to believe  that you will be a mum and nurture them so that they get comfy and feel secure. ( I know the scientist in us all is sceptical but just put that out your head) it's says you should visualise them embedding ( cd will help) and even go and buy something for baby that's on its way !!!!! Wish I'd known that, superstition always says not to but certainly all the girls who did on my forum from August Sept got BFPs and are still preggers. They said it didn't occur to them tht it wouldn't work! So on with the twenty five year old head and see it happening. 

I can't believe you were staying in Caird drive, I used to flat there years ago at no 5!
Did you go to delizique across the road? It's quite nice and up on Hyndland rd there is Epicures. Bit late now though!   hope your DH wasn't too knackered with all the hills. Hilarious about your mad ferry trip and good your safely home. Will try and check in over Xmas, we leave on boxing day but wishing you all the positivity in the world in every sense     

Missuso, great to hear you're Doing for another cycle, good luck and hope this is the one for you xx

Hi to Mrs Glasgow and everyone else xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks for all your well wishes Lw. small world that you lived on caird drive before.
You must be good at parallel parking !!! Great location thought..
Yea we got bread from Delizique and one evening we went to Cafelizque (not sure of the spelling but the cafe/restaurant) ..it was really good. They had no menu online so was not sure what to expect but it was delicious. Also really nice cozy atmosphere. Never came across Epicure unfortunately ...

Embryologist phoned today to say that 1 of the 4 embryos has made it to a blastocyte. She said there was no question about not  freezing it. So pleased to have something as a back up. Grade 2ab which I think is ok. This one was a medium by EEVA.
They said its a good sign for the 3 they have put back that one of the embies left got to blastocyte. Looking at the prices for a frozen transfer it's a little over £1000. Pretty steep price for just one embie to go back.But here's me the pessimist looking at the negative side.
I'll try be more optimistic LW, but won't be buying baby clothes! Yea I'm doing the cd, and she does bring in positivity ...although I hope its sinking in as I always fall asleep.

I think they only give those 'AB' etc grades for blastocyte. At day 3 you just get cell size and a score out of 4 for cell regulatority and fragmentation. I did n't get all my scores written down this time for all my embryos at day 3 but I suppose I don't really need to know. It's just nice to have them to compare 2 cycles. I have said in the comment sheet that they should give patients a print out of how all your embies are on et day. So you're not trying to remember all these numbers and not really listening to embryologist talk.

Getting blood taken 2 days before test date of Xmas day as local satellite clinic is shut Xmas eve. Have asked the main clinic not to phone before Xmas with the result, they put that in my notes so we'll see if they notice it. Of course I'd love a call if its a bfp....

Only 1 week to go to your lovely holiday LW, bet you can't wait, some sun and relaxation sounds just great after Xmas day. Hope you're not trying to buy shorts and binkinis as I'm sure you'll struggle to find any in the shops.

Good luck for your apt Missues and nice to have treatment lined up for new year. Did Marco ever suggest DHEA?


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Good luck Pippi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Josie1

Good luck Pippi

I've not been on GCRM a thread as much, we have our NHS attempts coming up in Jan. We only had to wait 7 months instead of 22. Christmas came early


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks foreverhopeful and Josie. No symptoms really apart from a cold sore 3 days post transfer. I got a cold sore the time I got a natural bfp but cold sore arrived just before af was due. This time got it the day after I have given myself the 2nd ovitrelle injection so don't think its any positive sign.

My gp gave me more progesterone today (on NHS !) if I do get a bfp....I know gcrm get you to stop on otd but a few days more can't do any harm.

That's great Josie that your turn came early...big difference between 7 and 22 months. You'll almost be a year younger which is great...good luck.


----------



## Josie1

Can't wait to get started Pippi

When is your OTD? x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Xmas day!!!

Asked the nurses not to ring me with result until the day after Boxing Day. Will prefer to be in limbo land on Xmas day than deal with Bfn (unless the witch gets me).


----------



## Josie1

Fingers x Pippi xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi girls 

Pippi hope the 2wws not driving you 2 crazy. How are you keeping ? That's great news 1 made it to blast - brilliant news . Well here's hoping you get your long a waited BFP - a we crimbo surprise .

Lw hope you have a brilliant time and your all lacked by now !

Josie good luck with your next cycle .

Hope you all gave a merry Christmas and an even better new year xxxxhers hoping lots of BFPs in 2014 and of course 2013 for Pippi xxxx


----------



## Josie1

Thanks mrsglasgow x


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Josie can I just ask I sit gri your at ? And you were quicker than expected? We areal so on Nhs waiting list but kind of given up with them as found it rather stressful . Late appointments ,doing nothing at appts but really need to get back - next appt February. Dh demented with zero sa and you don't find out for 3 months it's so stressful when you turn up and hear bad news but at the same time it's 2 free shots . We were referred a year past in June xxxx


----------



## Josie1

Mrsglasgow 

I was referred in June there and good to go in Jan/Feb, depending on when AF comes.

The Scottish government need to get the waiting times down to 12 months by 2015. I was told that they targeted Ayrshire and Arran 1st which is where I live. They should be moving onto Glasgow soon. I was told when I was referred in June it was 22 month waiting list.

We had actually paid for another private cycle at GCRM and had to end up asking for a refund. It came as a complete surprise and I had to phone NHS and check it was right enough x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Feeling a bit stressed now MrsGlasgow. Had really no symptoms until yesterday evening and now getting cramps and dull ache like AF coming. Af due on Sunday or Monday if it was a normal cycle so on constant knicker watch ! 
The next few days are going to be long....

Hopefully Josie's update means your NHS go comes around sooner than you think...


----------



## Josie1

Got everything crossed for you Pippi, do you think you will you test early? x


----------



## littlewhisper

Pippi that's fantastic news you got a frostie wooooooohooooo!    so you must be going mad but at the same time with all the Christmas shopping/ prep it'll take your mind off it I hope!  Cramps can be good but I didn't get much until the day two days b4 otd and then I got a sharp poke one night in my upper abdomen.

I take it you're testing on Xmas day anyway with an HPT? I'll ave to rush upstairs after my Xmas dinner to see how you got on !  . I soooooo hope this is your time it would just be the best Xmas present!  

AFM have been drinking horrible concoctions  for three weeks nw and woohoo AF also returned on Friday as predicted by Chinese doctor ( well he said "very soon " after taking my pulse and then five days later she arrived !) It's six weeks and five days since my mc, so hope it's getting back to normal. he has added something to the herbs to help with my flying phobia so who knows if it'll work but if it stops me grabbing the stranger next to me on the plane and crying whenever there's turbulence DH will be happy !  

Have a lovely Christmas everyone! Will hopefully check in on Xmas day Pippi!

LW xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Feeling very nervous now, felt noting much today but more cramps now this evening and feel AF is imminent. Tomorrow is my af due day so hope I get thorough it ok.

Xmas stuff kinda takes my mind of it but I still often think about it...its not as easy to relax with friends and family as normal.

No Lw or Josie. I'm not going to do a HPT early or on Xmas day. I don't want to get a bfn on Xmas day.  I'll see if I can hold off testing until GCRM ring on Friday. 
LW I'll send you a pm when I test so maybe if you are checking your emails you can find out that way. 

I'm off to my parents tomorrow for Xmas and hence no internet, maybe I'll get online with mobile but roaming makes it expensive...or I'll try post when I get to my sisters house.

Lw, enjoy Thailand..the holiday will do you the world of good (you'll be grand on the flight..hopefully its nice and smooth). glad to hear that your cycle is starting to behave.

Everyone else, have a great Xmas. Roll on 2014 and bfps.


----------



## Josie1

Enjoy Thailand LW, it's amazing  x


----------



## Josie1

Hoping to hear good news from Pippi x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi girls, bfn for me I'm afraid. Tested last night with hpt snd nothing. Had no symptoms the last few days so was expecting bad news. Feel sad and angry with my body. Still waiting on af. Not going to go a 3rd time.
On mobile so sorry no personals.


----------



## Weebear

So sorry pippi, I was hopeful for you hearing about the cramps. I had loads. Hope you enjoy the festive season. It's a new year next week xxxx


----------



## Josie1

Sorry to hear that Pippi   x


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi Pippi really sorry to hear your news . Was really hoping to hear you had good news and was so hopeful for you both. Take care xxxx


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Hi ladies,

I hope you don't in d me joining your thread, I have currently went through my 2x nhl shots of Icsi and I was looking into the germ as I have heard really good reviews about the clinic, as I have never had private treatment I was looking for where to start I know the prices etc as I have got the list but what tests would be beneficial to get carried out before paying all that money and what other steps could I include your help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## ANGEL05

Hi desparate2bmummy, I'm kind of crashing this page too, this is the first I have posted.... But when it comes to GCRM I can't praise them highly enough, I have a gorgeous 2 year old little girl all thanks to them, and have jst completed 2nd round of icsi for a sibling and got my bfp on Friday - even if it hadn't worked out for me I know I couldn't have been in a better clinic (started at Nuffield but cancelled right before starting tx as it didn't feel right at all, then found gcrm, thank The Lord!) you will see on gcrm website a list of tests required before starting treatment, I got these done by my gp which helped slightly with costs, but as you have previously cycled you may already have these.  They will probably want to do their own SA and AMH tests though.  All the best with your journey, feel free to pm me anytime with any questions - love and luck to all xx


----------



## missuso

Hello all and happy new year, hope 2014 is good to us all  

Pippi, am sorry to hear your news, I hope you are just taking care of yourself  now xx.

Desperate2b, welcome and hope things go well at GCRM for you.

Angel, thanks for good news, that's lovely to hear,, alwYs helps to keep us inspired 

After our cancelled  cycle in oct/nov we are starting again end of jan, fingers crossed for third time lucky as piggy bank is now empty  

Take care all

Missuso x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks girls for the consolations. I got the beta results back last week and it was as low positive (only 9) 2days before otd. Second beta on New Year's Eve showed it dropped back to 0 so that's good at least its not etopic etc.
Disheartening to have another chemical....last time they said a chemical was a positive sign but I think 2 low positives is a sign that my egg quality is not good enough to have a viable pregnancy. Or else there is something else going on with implantation....but I did get pregnant naturally 2 years ago.
We'll use the 1 frostie and see what they say at the review but trying to accept this is the end of the road for us. Dh does not want to go again and while I'd love another shot I think its probably just throwing away good money.
Dh not interested in DE and I'm not sure its for me either, who knows whether that would even work anyway...and couldn't bear more BFNs.

Good luck Missus, 3rd time lucky hopefully. Hope you get a good response...

Welcome desperate2bmum, get your GP to do the basic tests like HIV, hep c etc. Can't remember what other tests they require but its on their web site. We only paid gcrm for the amh test.

Hope all going well angel.


----------



## 8868dee

hi all its dee xx hope u all have had a lovely christmas and new year xx just thought id pop in sed how u r all doing xx 

welcome to all newbies and gl woth ur cycles at gcrm. after 2 ivf pregnancies ending in mc I am almost 22 weeks pregnant with a little girl thanks to gcrm. please don't give up hope. I nearly did and am glad I never. it will happen just be positive x dont ever give up ur hope x 

pippi: im so sorry for ur low positive/chemical again hun xx


----------



## ANGEL05

Hi dee, nice to see a familiar "face" from way back  delighted to read your success, your little girl will be here before you know it but i know that wont stop you worrying! xxx Pippi do you know when your review appointment will be yet? Wishing you best o luck, and good luck to missuso too! My OHSS is getting worse and I can't sleep, I know it's a good sign though but it doesn't stop me thinking the worst  I don't mean to be so negative but I just can't see us being lucky enough for this to work twice for us! Scan in 2 weeks, I'm dreading it already and trying not to think about it. Xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Congrats on bfp angel xx gl with a happy n healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## missuso

Hello ladies

Its very quiet on here, just hope all are well, whatever you are up to.

I have a quick question I was hoping some of you might be able to answer.  We are starting treatment again in next few weeks and Marco has added a low does of  gonasi to our protocol to be taken alongside gonalf.  He advised that it can help egg quality especially in cases such as mine where I am a poor responder.  I've been doing some web searched but can only seem to find gonasi used as a trigger.

Anyone else had this during treatment?

Thanks ladies

Missuso


----------



## Hbelle

Hi

I'm starting my third cycle at gcrm. I'm also going to be taking gonasi. The consultant told me that this was a new drug that all patients would be given as this improves embryo quality and implantation. Hoping this helps this time round!


----------



## bubbles2010

Hi Everyone,  

Was looking to come and join you in your quest for bfps at the gcrm.

little bit about me, I am single and looking to undertake egg sharing with donor Sperm.  I had my first appointment today, and I had my ovarys checked and blood taken for overian reserve. 

Next appointment is with the doctor to make sure am a suitable candidate for egg sharing

How is everyone getting along?. Did they say why your previous attempt may have u been unsuccessful? 
xx


----------



## missuso

Hi hbelle, third time for me too, fingers crossed it's the lucky one for us both. When are you starting? I start northisterone on Saturday then prostap on 31st. 

Bubbles, welcome and good luck with your treatment. I have found GCRM a good clinic so far, hope things work well for you.

MISSUSO


----------



## Hbelle

Hi 

I stop the northisterone on Sunday then go back on Fri 24th for the prostap. Are you trying anything different this cycle? Ive started acupuncture and I've started trying to eat a more high protein diet. Not sure what else I should be doing!

Bubbles the last 2 cycles they failed at implantation. The 2ww is the worst! This is my first cycle at gcrm so hoping for a different outcome there.


----------



## bubbles2010

I can only imagine that the 2ww is the worst, even keeping busy, am not sure how people manage it. 

I have had my ovarian reserve test and waiting on the results, Have my next appointment with the doc on Thursday. Slightly worried about my weight, think my BMI is 29. GCRM has had good reviews x


----------



## burnsie

Hi everyone, the next Information Day in Scotland with expert speakers, exhibitors, Question and answer sessions and of course a nice buffet lunch will take place on Saturday 5th April, McDonald Hotel, Holyrood Road, Edinburgh. Just getting the booking process etc. in place. Places are limited for this event so please let me know if you would like to be notified when the booking opens up. It is the only one held in Scotland and I don't want anyone to be disappointed so just drop me an email at [email protected]


----------



## FertileRoad

Hi guys, I have a GP appointment tomorrow, I am taking the opportunity to discuss the vitamins that I am taking as feeling sick all the time. 

Is there anything I should discuss or ask as I feel GCRM take your money and no result. So is there any tests NHS can do to see if my ovaries etc are working? Is it worth going for ICSI again - No longer wanting to throw money down the drain.


----------



## Josie1

Did you have a review meeting with them fertileroad? Did they make any recommendations? 

6 grand later n mine didn't work due to "nature"  which I get but it's such a lot of money x


----------



## FertileRoad

Josie. Review meeting was to go to Valencia for. £9k or try again with them but dr am preferred Valencia. DP and myself were not keep on donor egg or the cost. 

I feel that when I phone I will get come pay the bill and pick up your drugs without re looking at my AMh or follicle volume, it's as if once your within their system your back in with no regard to if it's right for you or not esp when I will be 43. Maybe a bit cynical


----------



## FertileRoad

hi a follow-up on my visit to my own GP. She was a locum and could not get me out of the surgery quicker I had to stop her at the door and say I am not finished. I spoke to her about the vitamin - pregnacare; vit d, vit e and co enzyme as they are all or one is making me feel sick all day long - her solution stop VIT D and E and you don't need co-enzyme as your body produces this via cholesterol. next advice from her to only take the pregnacare as it has folic acid only if I want to add in a tablet each week to see which makes me sick. 

I then stopped her at the door and said that my periods have changed heavier and clotting, much more pain, - her reply that can happen. I still was not happy with her reply and hit her with can you advise on why I am spotting after penetrative intercourse - OMG she nearly bolted for the door - her reply we would have to examine you at a late date.  

I feel IVF was a bad dirty word to the young doctor - no experience at all in he matter - which on her defence I will say she may not be a patient to say bleeding after intercourse at my age 43 is a big warning sign that something is wrong. My DP is made with me for sticking with the incompetent surgery and wants me to move to his surgery - dammed if I do and dammed if I don't.
I have to get my smear test - 3yrs up already hopefully be able to speak to the nurse who maybe able to shed more light on my symptoms. Feel like going to Sandyford clinic where they maybe more helpful.

Oh yes DP asked did you ask about getting a test done to see if downstairs is all working before we go ahead with the IVF again bless him!


----------



## twjp

Hi all.

My wife and I (both 34) are currently in the middle of our first attempt at assisted conception having tried to conceive naturally for around 3 years.  My tadpoles struggle to put the TV remote down and get off my inner sofa so it's an ICSI cycle for us.

We too opted for the GCRM clinic and I have to say they have been absolutely fantastic with us.  It was so much to take in at first but they have explained each stage clearly and treated us both considerately throughout the process.

We decided to go for the EEVA which really is quite something.  We got 8 eggs, 7 of these were injected and 5 fertilised.  EEVA graded two as "low", 2 as the relatively new "medium" grade and one was thankfully "high".  We were even given a video file of the best embryo's development captured by EEVA and it's a thoroughly bizarre but brilliant watch.

Anyway, little Mr/Miss "High" was implanted yesterday and now we play the waiting game until a blood test is taken on 7th February.

The others are sitting in the lab to see if they develop enough that they may be put on ice for possible use in future.

Best wishes to everyone with their own treatment.


----------



## Maria00

Pippi, so very sorry, but that's fantastic news that you got a frostie   and I sure hope it will become a beautiful baby for you!  

Hello to all the other ladies and lots of baby dust to you all.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks Maria, let us know how you get on with penny. Really hope you get your take home baby. Don't think we'll bother doing anything more after we use the frozen one...but not holding out much hope....trying to just accept that we have missed the boat.


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hi Guys

Im always peeking on to see whats happening now and again

Pipp so so sorry to hear your news xxxx

I have some news of my own, after 2 years of trying to conceive, 2 rounds of IVF/ ICSI, 4 BFN in 2013, we have fallen pregnant naturally. I am only 5 weeks, so its very very early. I just wanted to share this as i dont want anyone to give up hope of conceiving naturally in between cycles. Our sex life diminished massivley and tbh last year, we hardly had sex, as every cycle i wasnt interested and the pressure was on DH, as he lost interest too.

Never give up hope on the natural, i cant beleive it, i have never had a BFP in my life, so all very shocked, i will keep you updated xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maria00

foreverhopefull2013, what a wonderful news!   You must be over the moon!   Best of luck for the next 8th months!  

Pippi, hopefully the wee frozen embryo will be THE ONE for you!


----------



## Josie1

Congratulations forever that's amazing news. You must be delighted x


----------



## littlewhisper

Just popped on as I couldn't sleep, so great to see some familiar names posting, thought you'd all gone  

OMGGGG!!!!!!!!!! That is the most incredible news ever! I'm in shock and soooooo delighted for you, have just woken DH up squealing!!   woweee well that just gives us all the boost we need to never give up. You have had so many disappointments and you deserve this so much  keep positive and visualise that baby arriving perfect and healthy .  You have made my day ( well its 1.00am!)

Maria let us know how you get on too.

Pippi , hope you are listening, hang on in there it just shows you. Hope the RSI gets better soon.

Hi to everyone else. Have a look at Marisa Peers videos online they are free. Her book is great for giving a boost.

LW xx

Xx


----------



## missuso

Forever, that is fab news, wishing you every luck with it all  

As for me, well am on day 2 of stims on short protocol, so will see how it goes on Fridays day 6 scan.  After cancellation due to poor response last time it's hard to keep positive but am trying  

Take care all

X


----------



## littlewhisper

Good luck for Friday Missuso, keeping everything crossed for you, this has to be the one


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats forever..brilliant. Amazing to think of all the bfn from ivf/fet and now you get a natural bfp!!!

Yes Lw, I'm listening. ;-)
We'll keep trying...who knows! Hope you got to sleep eventually...can't believe you woke your dh at 1am!


good luck Missues...

Thanks Maria for the positive vibes.


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Thanks girls. Thanks LW, your post was so sweet.

I wonder why thread is so quite now? Do you think it's just a case of girls cycling aren't bothering with forums? It used to be so so so busy, you'd spend 20 mins trying to catch up just after 1 day..

Who's cycling then? Xxxxx


----------



## mexico

Hi I have been looking at this forum for a couple of weeks and wonder I I may join. We have our 1st appt at gcrm tomorrow. 
We have had 5 x iui 2 x icsi and 1xfet failed with donor sperm.All these treatments were in Manchester however last year we had to relocate to Aberdeen for my husbands job. 
Can anyone tell me how long it is after u have had ur consultant appt that you have your consent appt? We are eager to get started ASAP. 
Thanks


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Mexico! I'm not cycling but just wanted to welcome you to the forum  . I'm trying to remember the time scales, I think they advise to book the consultant appt and consent at the same time ( not to have them at the same time just to book both dates on the phone at the same time)  so you get booked in for the consents not too long afterwards like a week or something.

GCRM is probably the best clinic in Scotland so you'll be in good hands. Good luck with your cycle  

Hi to everyone else LW x


----------



## mexico

Thank you little whisper. I will hopefully make a consent appt when we go today then. 
I did a lot of researching and debating of where to go for our next cycle as when I phoned Aberdeen they were quite rude and their results aren't great! Anyway will see what happens. Are u going to do anymore cycles sorry to see your last one ended in mc x


----------



## Maria00

foreverhopefull2013 said:


> I wonder why thread is so quite now? Do you think it's just a case of girls cycling aren't bothering with forums? It used to be so so so busy, you'd spend 20 mins trying to catch up just after 1 day..


I've been to the clinic for my AFS this morning, and the waiting room was full!  I've never seen so many ladies there. There were also three moms with their wee babies. 

missuso, good luck for EC and ET!

Happy day to everyone else!


----------



## missuso

Hello, yes it us quiet here but it is nice to know there are some others in the same biat who can support when needed. 

Hello Mexico, welcome and good luck on your GCRM journey. I've found them a great team so far.

Thanks to to you all for your best wishes. We had scan today which showed 2 follies so not great by most peoples standards but fab for us as we has to cancel with only 1 last time. So keeping everything crossed that the two are lovely and fit and strong for collection on Tuesday.  Emotional roller coaster as usual  

MISSUSO x


----------



## Maria00

Fingers crossed for your two lovely follies   Missuso!


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

All you need is one good egg Missuso. My friend who went to GCRM only got 1 egg at retrieval, she was devastated. It fertilised, she got pregnant, and had her baby boy 3 months ago, so miracles can happen!!!!!!!

Yeh Maria  still busy clinic, think the forums is just quite xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Missuso that's great news two fabulous follicles is reminds me of a  Lady on the August september forum 2013. She had problems with her lining not thickening and only had two follicles and was worried about cycle being cancelled. She got  two eggs  she had them both put back and  boom got her BFP! 

Maria how are you hun? When are you going to see Penny?

Forever still so excited for you ! Let us know how things are going every so often xx


----------



## mexico

Missuso great news re 2 follicles I also know someone who just got 1 egg and is due to have their baby in April so good luck.

I found the clinic really nice on thurs so just await consultant appt on thurs and consents on 21st. I am hoping to cycle in march fingers crossed!


----------



## tjennym

Hi Ladies

I'm looking for some advice for my 4th and final tx  .

GCRM seem to be one of the best in Scotland from the reviews I have read and I wondered if any of you ladies just went for a "chat" rather than having to do all the initial tests with them first?

The reason being is that I would rather know if I am throwing money down the infertility drain prior to starting any treatment and of course I don't want to have to go through all the emotional rollercoaster either.

I have my notes from Ninewells and on my last review they just said my miscarriages were bad luck and everything was pretty much text book - even though I never managed to get any frosties   ??

I've also finally got my review at the recurrent miscarriage clinic tomorrow so really want them to prove that it has just been bad luck and there aren't any underlying issues.

So, after rambling on a bit my question is can I just make an appt with a consultant armed with my notes from NW and discuss options with them?

Jen x


----------



## FertileRoad

Hi all, its been very quiet on the site. My bloods tests all were out of date so had me smear test, HIV, Hep B and C all done yesterday free of charge at my GP surgery. Obviously the tests take 3 - 6 weeks to be return and we are not in any hurry to start again, but my question is ' _as we were last at the clinic October 2012, would we need to start at the beginning IE consultation, consents - would this be recommended to get AMH and follicle examination may show a big difference? _What would you recommend as We only got one egg out of one follicle in 2012, I feel we dont want to through money away at something not appropriate? DP Has his 10 straws frozen in the clinic.

PS The Rubella test I have had that done in 2012 do I need that done again or does that not expire.


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi tjennym welcome to the thread! So so sorry to hear about your miscarriages.  

I'm not 100% on this but I think you would have to pay for a consultation. I was exactly the same when I started the IVF process and was trying to ask for an initial consultation first  but all I got from reception was " computer says no! " they just kept saying yes you'll get a consultation once you book in.you could call them to check though. What we did though was to have a free guided tour of GCRM to get a feel for it.  also had abit of a chat with the nurse about our situation but nothing too specific. 

I imagine they will say to you that it's worth a shot because you did get pregnant and that's Half the battle. Marco places huge importance on this and when I had my miscarriage he said if he was to do it again he wouldn't change a thing because I cycled beautifully and have proved I can get pregnant. They won't give you much advice on going for immune testing as Marco isn't a fan ( he does know about it though) so might be better to have your recurrent miscarriage meeting and then decide if you want to look into immunes before going to GCRM?  Really hope you get some answers, all I can say is get as healthy as you can lifestyle wise before you cycle again.  Wishing you all the very best whatever you decide xx

FertileRd, yes it is quiet and I'm not on much so I can't talk.thats amazing you got those tests at the doctor are you in Glasgow? My doctor wouldn't do any for me  
had to pay fr everything, but glad you got it. I would imagine they'd want to do another AMH ultrasound and consultation before treatment to bring you up to date as things might have changed.

Check with your doctor re: rubella, think it lasts ages though. Xx


----------



## dancingqueen

Jenny GCRM like to do their own tests. I had problems with them as I wanted them to review all my notes from previous clinic as I had 9 full Injections and iui cycles but must have started a good 15 cycles and had bad ohss on most cycles but gcrm were not interested in this and tried to assure me I wouldnt overstim, it was rare and only 3 people had mild ohss ever at the clinc then I went on and had the worst ohss they had seen at the clinic and my ivf was a disaster ended up with no transfer due to bad ohss and was down to only 2 embryos by this stage which were frozen but didnt survive the thaw. 
I would definitly try and get them to look at your notes from other clinic. I also wanted a consultant appointment but told couldnt get one until all my tests were back so the consultant would know whats what. 

Has anyone had tests done here recently? After 4 years im plucking up the courage for another round but starting again with tests?

Can I get them done all at gcrm and how much? Last time I got some free tests done with gp but gp wasnt happy that i was going private when theres a perfectly good nhs lol and there was a few mix ups so this time was going to just get the 1 blood test for all at gcrm? Or is there a big diffrence in cash?

I will be going for smear test in next few weeks so that will be up to date. 

Are they keen on doing scratch? Do they offer any pain relief? Im really squeemish and dreading going back and will take anything to relax me that they can give me

Will hubby get blood work, I cant remember from last time I just know a new sperm test will be needed by now xx


----------



## tjennym

Thanks for your replies ladies  

Littlewhisper - I am going to wait n the results from my MC review as he is doing all sort of blood and hormone tests along with another ultrasound to check everything is as it should be....more to put my mind and ease and to shut me up I think......but hey ho, if you don't ask you don't get.  So sorry about your mc too.....it just sucks doesn't  especially when you get so far  

dancingqueen - sorry to read about your last tx....I really think clinics need to listen to us ladies as we know our bodies a lot better than them and everyone is different on diferent protocols.  Glad you're sticking with them and like you I'm keen on the scratch.  The bloods taken today are more or less the list GCRM ask for so hopefully will be able to use these??

The plan for me is to enjoy our holiday to Las Vegas in May by which time I'll have had my ultrasound and bloods back then will be contacting GCRM to understand what the next steps are....I like the idea of using EEVA too  

Jen x


----------



## Josie1

I'm not using GCRM this time as we have our NHS attempts.

They were a fantastic clinic and I would recommend EEVA x


----------



## FertileRoad

TLC channel -  Tina Malone Pregnant at 50 is on tv tonight at 10pm


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Dancingqueen, that's terrible that you had so many issues with OHSS, they really should look at your notes, sometimes they can be a bit arrogant as they get a good name but it shouldn't be at the expense of the patient!

The blood tests are expensive and it's only if you're lucky and your doctor or NHS clinic will do them that you could get them free. I don't know what age you are so that impacts what you are entitled to. GCRM try to get you to do all bloods with them as they say they test using slightly different methods but I think that's just a sales ploy really  . I had the scratch with them ( Marco did it) and it was absolutely fine over in 
Less than a minute. I took paracetamol two hours before as I can't take ibuprofen due to past ulcer . That was fine just like a dull period cramp. But I know sone eopl find it more painful. They generally say take ibuprofen 2hrs before it ( as with HSG) but if you think you'll need stronger lk to Marco he said I could maybe se Tramidol ( not sure of spelling) but it makes you drowsy so get someone to drive you home. But obviously everyone is different and just check before you take anything new.  I found it really no issue at all.

Good luck ! Xx


----------



## missuso

Hello ladies,

Just thought I would give you a quick update on the last few days.  Its been difficult to say the least and am in tears just writing this but I hope that by writing about it, it might make it easier.

So we had two follicles and got two eggs retrieved then next day got a call to say only one had fertilised.  So we thought well that's ok, as everyone tells us it only takes that one good one.  So back in for day 2 transfer, had my pre transfer acupuncture, then getting ready to go in for transfer to be told by embryologist that embryo was ' lazy'.  It had fertilised but not fully divided as it should have on day 2, apparently its 'rare' that this happens but it does.  So we had a choice to cancel or carry on knowing that the chance of success is almost nil.  We had already agreed that this would be our last go, so we decided to go ahead with transfer as 'almost nil' is a better option than no chance at all if we hadn't transferred.  So had the transfer whilst in tears the whole way through the procedure.  

That was Thursday and have been numb since then.  Had been prepared for failure at various stages in the process but didn't expect that one, assumed that once fertilised it would be ok until transfer.  

Just trying to now accept that the journey is over for us.  I know all about 'miracles can happen' etc but am too much of a realist, seeing the look on the embryologists face was enough to know what my chances are.  Only positive is that I have 2 weeks to accept the reality rather than it hit me suddenly.

Back to work tomorrow which I hope will help as will planning the holiday to the US that we've been thinking about.  

Sorry its a 'me' post and not very cheery but I needed to get it out.  

Take care all

Missuso x


----------



## Josie1

Aww missuso big hugs to you  

Don't give up quite yet, you never know you could be lucky x


----------



## dancingqueen

Missuso so sorry to hear that, fingers crossed though as you still have a chance. Something similar happened to me in 2010 and its taking me til now to pluck up the courage for another ivf. By day 3 transfer came round our embryos had dwindled to 3 and apparently 2 were good and 1 was dwindling. They advised no transfer due to the ohss and said our best bet was to freeze the best 2 and loose the 3rd as they only freeze in pairs apparently. We then pluck up the courage for FET bit of comfort knowing we have 2 little embryos waiting on us so take all the horrid HRT meds go in for transfer to be told they havnt survived the thaw and it was up to us to decide to loose them or take the small chance, totally gutting, like you by that stage we were over all the ups and downs and feeling positive and hit us like a ton of bricks now 4 years later im feeling like i need to try again. 

Littlewhisper im 33 now and had my first ivf there at 29 and FET at 30. I had my tests done then but will be out of date now. They were happy for GP to do the tests they could and Marco wrote to the Gp asking for metformin etc but there were a few hiccups along the way and kept having to chase up results then had to provide photocopies etc and was back and forward to surgery getting results in dribs and drabs etc so if gcrm can just take 1 set of blood and get results that would be great then just an internal scan and in the meantime will organise an up to date smear. 
Last time I went I got the internal scan and bloods on same day then few weeks later had consulatation with Marco so im guessing it will be the same this time. 

Apart from 2 months metformin rather than 2 weeks they say they dont want to change my cycle at all. I asked them to lower the dosage which Monklands ended up doing with me and it worked a whole lot better for me but gcrm said no. Im just hoping with the 4 year wait my amh may have lowered. Frustrating thing is Marco said if it wasnt for my pcos I would be very fertile but the pcos is really affecting me and still struggling ttc after 11 years and ivf is end of the road for us xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi just popped on want to give Missuso a big hug  , Sorry it didn't go as well as you hoped but what can you do except hope with all your heart this wee one makes it.    I know the feeling of only one fertilising that happened in my first cycle but maybe your last wee embie was lazy because it just wanted put back!  I hope it works out for you but never say never about the future. Xx

Afm it was my birthday yesterday and I turned the ripe age of 42, ripe, fertile ready to conceive, anytime anywhere, bring it on !!   xx


----------



## 8868dee

Hello everyone hope u r all ok xx 

Missuso; im so so sorry tjis has happened to u hun x im keeping everything crossed tho the the embryos  are strong willed to survive x try to be positive coz I swear it does help. Do u know theconly cycle that didnt work for me was cycle 2 and I believe that it was because I was so down n determined it was a failure
I know for u its slightly different but ill be positive for u hun xxx take care xx

LW: how are u hun? Are you doing another cycle hun ? Xxx


----------



## mexico

Hello

Missuso sending u a big hug just like everyone says don't give up hope just yet. 

We had our onsultation last week and have got our consents on fri.

I have been put on a different protocol than I have been on in the past GnRH antagonist stimulation. Can anyone tell me how they determine how long you will be on the norethisterone? It say 7-15 days so does that mean you go for bloods and scan after 7 days? 
Hope everyone else is ok

Xx


----------



## Josie1

Misusing I read this earlier in another post that one of the mods replied 2.

I had my ICSI at CfL Newcastle, out of 4 eggs we managed just the one embie - and had a 2 day transfer when she was still only 2 cells - our embryologist called my 'baby' "lazy" - ha ha - I should re-introduce Hannah to the staff there...


----------



## Hbelle

Hi

I just received a phone call from gcrm saying my hcg levels were 41 so a positive pregnancy result following 2 embryo transfers. However from reading on the internet iam now worried this level is quite low or am I worrying for no reason. Says won't repeat the bloods but will see me back for a scan in 4wks time

Any advice?


----------



## Maria00

Missuso, don't give up hope just yet!  

Hbelle, ask Marco to do another beta in 48 hours!   41 can be good, but it's a wee bit low, so you wanna see if the beta are doubling.


----------



## Maria00

Missuso, thinking of you! How are things going?

dee and foreverhopefull2013, hope you are both doing well with your PGs!

Hello to everyone else!


----------



## missuso

Hello all, 
Thank you all so much for your incredibly kind messages these last few weeks. Am afraid though as we thought it was not to be for us. My period started yesterday ahead of test date today but I knew from the outset it was not successful so we've had a few weeks to prepare.

Don't get me wrong, I know and believe strongly in the need for positive thoughts but I am also a realist and when the embryologist told us it hadn't divided I knew it wasn't going to. 

So it is now time to accept what we didn't want to have to accept. We have given it everything but sometimes we have to admit defeat as hard as that is. I have always been fortunate in life and have worked hard and achieved, but hey that doesn't always work.

I always wondered how I would know when it was time to give up and it's strange how I just seem to know this time and can accept that whereas after other attempts I knew I needed to go ahead again.

So to all of you on this journey, don't ever give up until you know you've reached the end of that journey and you will know when that is.  I hope for you all it is with that longed for baby in your arms. And if it's not then I hope you too find comfort in knowing that you have done and tried everything and given it all you can, no regrets. I have none.

So we are battening down the hatches for a few weeks, looking after each other and making plans for our future.

Good luck and huge love to all you other amazing ladies out there. We are a strong bunch and will survive whatever is thrown at us.

Take care,

MISSUSO xx


----------



## MrsMacD

Don't really post anymore but still keep an eye on the gcrm ladies and just wanted to say sorry it didn't work missuso .i'm glad you don't have any regrets and wish you all the very best for the future x


----------



## Josie1

Aww missuso I'm truly gutted for you  

Big hugs to you and your hubby   xx


----------



## princess30

Missuso - sending you love hugs & thinking of you xxx


----------



## Maria00

Missuso, I am so sorry it didn't work. I truly admire your attitude, and I am so glad you have no regrets. Wishing you all the luck you deserve in the future.


----------



## Mrsadams

Hi Girls, 

Im posting on this thread as we are just about to start treatment at GCRM, they seem to look like the best clinic available..... Any advice? pointers? tips?

me-28- no issues
DH-40-Vascetomy
Treatment planned- PESA then ICSI...

K


----------



## 8868dee

hey everyone xx 

Missuso; im so sorry your journey has come to an end hun xx look after urself and gl in the future xx 

missmacd: how r u hun ? 

princess: how r u too hun

maria: im doing really well thanks hun x hope u r well ? xx


----------



## MrsMacD

Dee I'm doing great. Keep an eye on the May/June pregnancy thread but don't post so I can check everything I'm experiencing is 'normal'

Good luck mrsadams.GCRM worked miracles for us so fingers crossed they work for you too.No advice really just ask as many questions as you can and good luck.


----------



## dancingqueen

Can you get your fertility assessments any day of your cycle? I have pcos and dont have regular cycles but im hoping for one soon by the way im feeling. Im keen to book an appointment as it might take a few weeks to get seen anyway but wasnt want to turn up for first scan on a period, Im thinking of booking and if I am unlucky enough to have my period that day I will just need to get on with it. 

Also whats the waiting times for first first fertility tests? Last time it was about 2 weeks now it might be more of a wait?

I see the clinic has taken over the top floor of the building, has it changed much and what is upstair is it just more office space?


----------



## bubbles2010

Fertility assessment, I was informed it could be done any day, even when you are on AF. 

x


----------



## dancingqueen

Thanks Bubbles. I will give it a few days then just book it I think, keen to get them over with as im now sat here worrying if my results are much diffrent to my last tests lol. I want my consultation over with asap so I know whats what then enjoy my holiday and straight into treatment xx


----------



## FertileRoad

is GCRM running like a business who only want your money and not looking at the patients journey. I had contact GCRM in September re the IVI clinic valencia, at that stage DP was not interested and neither was I but time has changed us both so I made contact again today to have the info pack sent out to me and here is the reply

That’s ok I can send an up to date information pack to you by post today. Some details have changed since we sent you the pack in September e.g. Bank details for IVI and they have had a price increase.

Once you are ready to progress please call us on the telephone number below and we can take the GCRM monitoring payment from you which is £750 and can then send you out the consents paperwork which should be completed and returned to us.

I feel that my last AMH test was 2011 and failed ICSI 2012 therefore I would think my medicals are all different - I dont think they will have improved. 

What do you all feel about GCRM these days


----------



## m222soo

I have had 2 IVF treatments with GCRM and was going to Valencia and had a similar reply to you - I was pretty upset at the response and decided not to do anything in a hurry,  a few weeks later we had reached the top of GCRM's list for Donor eggs and decided to go with them due to cost.  It was a complete disaster, communication was appalling and I would never recommend them to anyone as a result of our 3rd and last experience.  My first treatment with them I could not fault....but yes they are now just a  faceless  business, thats not taking anything away from the individual nurses whom I cannot fault, but the way we were were treated overall in our donor egg cycle confirmed that for me


----------



## littlewhisper

Wow girls that doesn't sound so good. I wasn't clear on your post Fertileroad so was that them  saying for you to start treatment with no up to date fertility tests? I do think the nurses are pretty good but that could be the case in lots of places. I know what you mean about the business side, they just seem to keep hiking up the price for things!

I cycled well with them but having had some time away and seeing how closely some clinics monitor you, I'm not sure I'd cycle again with them. I still think they're probably the best clinic in Scotland and ahead of many clinics uk wide in terms of up to date research and equipment  but that doesn't mean they are the best available. 

I think I'd be looking for more individual treatment/ monitoring if I cycled again.


----------



## desparate2bmummy

Well I contacted gcrm the other day and that's me started putting money in my account with them getting super excited as by the time January comes we will have started our wee journey again. Can I ask what are these fertility tests as I have had all this with nhs I.e lap and dye, ahm bloods etc do I need to pay for these again?? Or can these be done by my own gp?


----------



## Perasperaadastra

Am currently going through egg sharing with gcrm. Af due the 28th March
I did find the costs expensive but the staff are all really lovely and welcoming. X


----------



## Perasperaadastra

Am currently going through egg sharing with gcrm. Af due the 28th March
I did find the costs expensive but the staff are all really lovely and welcoming. X


----------



## dancingqueen

I tried to book in for fertility assessments as not had them done since 2009 but they said I only need to do an optional AMH test? I am now booked in for the AMH test as mine was extremley high last time and my cycle was a disaster. They seem more concerned about my out of date paperwork so will get that sorted out next week. 

Does this seem ok? I was wondering about the internal scan now thinking about it if I go to start treatment and theres any cysts or anything then they would show up and they would probarly postpone treatment so maybe no point even worrying about this. 

I think the AMH will be able to give a clear indication of how I am going to respond so definitly having this done. Maybe the other hormones they would be testing dont matter as much and they will be testing these enough during the cycle?

Wee bit concerned if they dont ask for semen analyis, everything has always been great but last check was 09, we could get to retrival then there could be sperm problems. 

Maybe they will ask for more tests but she basically said once my amh and paperwork is sorted im good to start


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Dancing queen ,  Why don't you do an SA through your doctor if you want to be up to date? GP can also to Cycle day 3 ( think thats right) tests for hormones if you want peace of mind.

Lw x


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hello everyone ! 

How are you all ? I've not posted in a while but I'm at that point were we look like well be cycling soon - yay !

Little whisper how are you keeping ? 

Dancing queen have you had your amh test ? 

Perasperaadastra how is your treatment hoping ? 

Desperaye2bemummy I got dome blood tests from my home and took in copies to Gcrm .

Afm :It's been that long ( we had severe problems getting swimmers ) that they have asked me to re do our consents and re test my amh . I got my results back and the  it's gone up yo 32? Wtf ? How did that happen after 18 months ? I thought it had really jumped as for dome reason I thought it was 16.7 but she said on the phone it was 28 or something at my last test . I just don't understand how it can have increased but the nurse said they use something different to do the test now ( can't rem exactly ). My letter said I a May high risk of ohss . I'm not surprised with this as last time I think I did get it but because I wasn't bring sick or having difficulty breathing I rodent realise but I had extreme pain around a week after ec and my stomach bless up like a balloon and my ovaries were agony but I just assumed it was all part of the journey !  X


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Mrs Glasgow! Good to hear from you, great to hear you're cycling again soon! It's amazing how months  just fly by. I follow one or two of the threads on and off but this one is so quiet just now. That's really interesting about your AMH , wonder how the way they test has changed, does that mean all our AMH are now different ? Anyway congratulations on 32 that's fantastic! I know what you mean about ohss symptoms, I felt really ill the week after I got a BFP and I was so bloated and groaning with pain, but I was peeing ok and breathing ok so didn't call them. I just upped my water intake  but I know now my estradiol was really high. Good luck for your cycle when do you start.? 

I'm doing ok, was away over New year to Thailand and it feels ages ago now but actually have only had two cycles since I got back. Didn't count January because was coming off Malaria drugs, February didn't have opk kit so missed my o as worked out it was Day 20 !!( counted back from AF ) so really this month is first try and have been on Chinese herbs nd Acupunture fr two months since mid January. I feel good but it's hard not to be impatient I don't have any symptoms so don't think this is my month but so hoping it will be soon . 

Hi to Dee   sorry I missed a post from you way back, I know you're ok 
because I follow the BFP May/ June, I can't help it as I would have been at the same stage as you had it all worked out and it gives me a feel in real time for how time passes through pregnancy. I'm so excited for you all, buying your prams and getting nurseries organised ! One day it'll be my turn.   your wee girl will be here soon!

Big shout out to everyone else cycling or inbetween x


----------



## Inukshuk

Hello,
Wondering if I can join you! We had a failed IVF cycle with GCRM in February and are due have a natural FET, probably in May. AF started 4 days before my test date which was frustrating. Officially hate the words unexplained infertility. I feel I would cope better with this whole thing if we just had some idea why we are not getting pregnant!
I am feeling quite positive at the moment and am looking forward to starting again. I am going to get acupuncture for the this cycle which I have not had before just so I feel as I am adding something to the mix. 
All the best to everyone!


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi inukshuk, welcome to the GCRM thread ( although I'm just visiting not cycling) I know what you mean about unexplained , Marco thought I had PCOS but none else at the clinic thought so. It seems everyone in the world who has PCOS knows they have it but I have no symptoms except for quite a high AMH for my age. I Ovulate each month, not really irregular 28-34 day cycles, BMI 22 , no hirsutism , no acne, no cysts ! So I'm not convinced. It would almost be easier if I did have it to get treated.

wishing you the best of luck with your FET x


----------



## Inukshuk

Thanks little whisper...I am in the same position with a high amh (46) but no PCOS. Just PCO apparently! I didn't realise before you could have one without the other. 
I was on a antagonist protocol for my treatment which seemed to work for me in terms of getting 12 eggs but avoiding OHSS. 
How do you find acupuncture? What put me off not getting it before was that I was travelling from edin to glas for the treatment and didn't know how I could slot it in but I now realise I can get it done at gcrm before I leave.
I've also been looking at Chinese herbs... Feel I shovel in a bucket load of different vitamins already but am open to new ideas. I think it is something the acupuncturist will discuss.


----------



## littlewhisper

Inukshuk, I got acupuncture done at GCRM  on my first cycle but it stressed me out wondering if they'd find a room for me and if she'd make it  in time. The second time she couldn't make it on the day but I felt much less stressed not having o worry about her arriving on time ( but I think I'm a bit of a worrier )

I now go to a Chinese doctor for both acu and herbs. His acu is more painful but it's been getting less so recently. I just feel he goes for the right areas as I get really strong sensations almost like electric shocks and heaviness. The Chinese herbs are boiled into a foul tasting tea and I drink it twice a day ( holding my nose and telling myself it's chocolate milk   ) you need to check compatibility with other supplements and they are not ok to take if you are ting fertility drugs. I just want to try it before resorting to more drugs in an IVF cycle which make me feel so ill.


----------



## Inukshuk

Thanks little whisper, that's helpful info.


----------



## 8868dee

LW: aww gl with ur cycle hun xx I dont posti n here really as I dont wanna keep reminding u off what happened with ur pregnancy as i remeber it well when o lost my pregnancies and my friends on here didn't xx hurts so much xx I just I really hope its ur turn soon xx I am keeping well hun ty xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi girls .

Inukshuk welcome . Sorry to hear about your bfn . It must be really frustrating when it's unexplained but at least there is no reason it won't work . I think there must be a better chance of success . I bumped into a friend at Gcrm they had unexplained and it worked 1st time for them.  When you actually have issues it opens up a whole other side of problems. Fingers crossed your fet will be the one for you . Did you try the scratch ? Maybe worthwhile trying ? Although there's no proof unless you've had 2 failed I plantations but I'm trying hopefully if we get to our 2nd !xxxx


little whisper yes it is so quiet on here these days !great to here from you .oh Thailand sounds amazing .  .hopefully that acupunture and Chinese herbs gives you a natural BFP . Really keeping everything crossed for you !
It was over the phone I spoke to the nurse in on thurs to re do our consents is I shall ask more then . Yes I was the same didn't have problems breathing and wasn't sick so diving really cluck it may have been ohss but my stomach " blew up " like a balloon but just thought it was the ivf . I think my estradiol was 22,000 which I think is really high. The interesting thing us I bumped into someone I know at Gcrm in dec .( she got her BFP -  so happy for her .) she told me when she went for et that Marco said she had ohss and didn't do et . So I wonder whether it should have been picked up with me before et but they didn't even ask how I felt !i think they are changing my protocol this time to try and prevent ohss . I did get 19 eggs last cycle which I think is too much . Not sure yet she'd said thus protocol they put you on drugs 2 weeks before your af ? Is That the long protocol ? I had short / flare last time .hopefully starting in about 2 weeks !

That's interesting to hear about the acupuncture and Chinese herbs. I was just looking into this last week ! Scary ! My hairdresser was telling me about someone who had 5 shots at ivf . Went to see about Chinese medicine and acupuncture and was told she was 'too cold " to carry a baby . Tried the herbal treatments and the ivf worked that time . So I was reading on the internet and what they were saying about being cold and the blood not flowing right -  well sounds exactly like my af . Really freaky ! Can I ask where you go ? As I'm going to book an appt this week - never tried acupuncture and wanted to give it a try this time . Here's hoping for lots of BFPs xxxxxxx


----------



## Perasperaadastra

It is really silent on this thread, its my first round of IVF at GCRM, and slightly nervous, 

How are use all finding it? How many embryos did you get?

Am currently going through actuncutre with a local person, I think they are great, dont feel as relaxed as a I thought


----------



## Inukshuk

Thanks for the welcome Mrs Glasgow. I was on the antagonist protocol last time due to my high AMH and took metformin for 2 weeks before AF starting. I wondered if perhaps the drug you will be on? It is okay to take, just a pill morning and evening although it did make a bit constipated!
I got 12 eggs that cycle, 6 fertilised and I had one transferred and one frozen (just hoping it defrosts okay). The others were not good enough quality to freeze. I asked Marco about possibly a higher amount of progesterone this cycle as I bleed 4 days before test date . I had wondered about gestone injections after my extensive research on Dr Google (tee hee!) but he did not seem to think this was needed and I will be on crinone gel again following transfer. 
I am having an endo scratch as well this cycle. Had been hoping to start after this months AF but think I will have to wait another one. I had a dodgy smear test Feb last year and although I needed no treatment (just a colposcopy) I have to have a smear every 6 months for a while. I had one after my failed cycle and want the results in from this before I start again, just for peace of mind. If the results aren't in it would just give something else to worry about
I'm also interested in Chinese herbs, though think I will just go for acupuncture this cycle. I also just added Lycopene to my collection of vitamins as its supposed to be a good antioxidant. Good luck with trying naturally little whisper
Mrs Glasgow, what is Estrodiol? It's not one something I've heard of? Starting in 2 weeks is very exciting!
Hello peraspreaadastra, hope you are looking forward to starting. I didn't egg share so not sure what the process is for that.


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Dee, I'm not cycling but know what you mean't . I don't mind you posting at all, yes I get sad sometimes when I think of it not working out tat time for me but i got my head round it a long time ago and it was just not meant to be. But I do remember how much courage you ad to try again and how positive you were before your FET and it gives me so much hope xx

Mrs Glasgow I used to go to Francesca Howell at Nurture for acu , she was great and a very good listener  but now I go to The Hui Chun Clinic in Glasgow. It was just easier to get both herbs and acu there and he's very experienced. My estradiol wasn't as high 
But was about 20,000 . I didn't get to take my second Ovitrelle the first cycle because Marco was afraid I'd get oHSS. I don't thinking got it but was close. I also ad a stomach like a balloon! 


Per Aspera Good luck with your Cycle, I was quite nervous the first time as I've never been in a medical theatre before and was pretty petrified at EC but it was absolutely fine, they even play music at ET  . The best thing you can do is find ways to relax. The best thing I have done is to take up yoga. I go to a classes once a week and follow a video twice a week. It's just the best thing to help you strengthen your body inside and calm your mind ( I am not at all into these things normally but now swear by it!   )

Inukshuk I had a Pipelle scratch on my second cycle and got a BFP (sadly lost it but it was my first ever BFP). You have to be careful with Chinese herbs as they are very potent. I don't think you can take them at the same time as IVF drugs as they can interact. You'd have to check with a specially qualified TCM doctor ( traditional Chinese medicine) I never Thought I'd be interested in it but I read the book the infertility Cure
By Randine Lewis and just had to try. They can certainly help prepare your body BEFORE iVF treatment but not at the same time. BTW Estradiol is just Estrogen a certain form of it.

Good luck with your cycles girls!    xx


----------



## dancingqueen

Is there a new protocol? Im sure the nurse said something like that on the phone or maybe she was meaning the new test for amh. 
My amh in 2009 was 80.5 the ivf was a disaster start to finish and had really bad ohss, im now going to get my amh re done and im hoping its came down to a more manageable level. 
The plan for my 2nd ivf was to try 2 months metformin rather than 2 weeks but not much else would change as I would still be on short protocol. Taking me a few years to build up the  courage to try again, just hope amh is a sensible level now xx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hi Guys

A lot of you are new, though for the old timers who've have been on a while and know me, after our surprise natural BFP in jan, we had a devastating miscarriage at week 13. Life is so so cruel and hard, when will it ever happen.. :-( We had 2 scans, week 8 and week 12, and all was going so well. We are so devastated

Good luck to all of you girls xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mexico

Hi all I hope u are all well I am due to take may trigger shots tonight at 7.30pm ready for egg recovery on tues. I am worried that I have only had 2 scans the last 1 being on fri when they decided I would be for recovery on tues. most of my follicles were only 11. Will they have grown enough over the last couple of days?! Also did anyone else have just 2 scans? I think I am very paranoid as my last 2 cycles (not at GCRM) were long protocol where as I have done antagonist this time and don't seem to be as bloated as previous cycles!! Xx


----------



## Inukshuk

Sorry to hear you news forever hopeful.
Mexico, I was on antagonist protocol and had only one scan after the baseline. They could see enough follicles that where of the right size so just went ahead to egg collection. Like you, my scan was on the Friday with trigger shot Sunday and egg collection tues. I can't remember what sizes they were on the Friday scan but I know they kept growing over the weekend.
Good luck with egg collection!


----------



## mexico

Thank you inukshuk that's very reassuring for me!! Triggers all done so its just a waiting game for tues now!! Xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Forever really sorry to gear your news . Thinking of you and sending big hugs  .

Mexico I was  flare last cycle and think I only had 3 scans. I don't think mine were that big at the last scan but they keep growing scn I think they can tell a lot from your blood results too . 

How us everyone else doing ?

Inukshuk I think it may be metoform I've to take for 2 weeks before af to get my body used to the drugs I think the nurse said . So much to take in as it's the antagonist control treatment I'm getting due to high risk of ohss .You are best to get it rechecked before starting . Hopefully you won't have too long to wait . Fingers crossed for your frosty 

Dancing queen I have no idea I did glare last time . Think there's 3 protocols flare/short  , long and antagonist control ?

Afm ; finally had out consents re done and have 2 staws of back up swimmers in the freezer so we are all booked up for our 2nd shot at icsi . Fingers crossed its 2nd time lucky ! Completely confused as the drugs are so different this time but booked in for the scratch and to collect my drugs to start this week .  Then it's waiting till my next af xxxx


----------



## Maria00

foreverhopefull2013, I am so sorry to hear your news!   Life is so unfair, isn't it? But hopefully you will get pregnant again soon and this time you'll have a healthy pregnancy.

Mrsrglasgow and all the other ladies, best of luck!


----------



## littlewhisper

Forever just wanted to say I'm so, so sorry for your loss. That is so cruel to have got through those first scans and then to miscarry just when most people can relax a bit.     I know how fragile this whole thing is for us . It is supposed to be such a good sign if you actually got pregnant and your pregnancy lasted through some key stages. I was so happy for you and hopefully it's a sign you will have your take home baby one day.  

Mexico good luck with EC, your follicles will grow , keep them warm up to EC.

Xx


----------



## mexico

Thanks everyone. Tucked up in bed will tomorrow to come round ASAP!! Xx


----------



## mexico

Thank you for all ur reassuring words I got 7 eggs retrieved so fingers crossed now for fertilisation. 
Apparently my oestrogen levels were becoming high so it was best to stom swimming and get the leading eggs out.

Hope u are all ok xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Well done Mexico   7eggs is a really good number, here's to the, getting jiggy tonight in the party dish !!  

Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Inukshuk

That's great news Mexico! Hoping for good news for you overnight...I'm just off to my first acupuncture session. Let's see if I found having needles stuck in me relaxing or not!


----------



## mexico

Good luck with the acupuncture!! Xx


----------



## mexico

Thanks littlewhispher let's hope they get very jiggy!! Xx


----------



## mexico

6 out of 7 fertilised! They are now in EEVA so will get an update tomorrow xx


----------



## ANGEL05

Hi ladies - I'm back!!! Had devastating mmc 8 weeks ago from my last icsi cycle, but hitting the ground running again as I need to feel I'm doing something about it, so back for our 3rd and final shot at icsi  hopeful for a sibling for my 2 year old (first round icsi) soooo had baseline scan yesterday and started Stims last night, its all happened so fast!! Fingers crossed again! 

Forever hopeful, I was so sorry to read your news, I don't often post but do follow this thread... Big hugs!! Xx

Mexico that's fantastic!! Hope they all dividing away nicely  Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Fantastic news Mexico!!

Good luck Angel with your next cycle, sorry to hear about your mmc so awful.xx


----------



## mexico

Good luck ANGELO5. Thanks littlewhispher am hoping they keep dividing!! Xxx


----------



## Perasperaadastra

7 is fab, x 

I have loads of questions, and not sure why I dont know the answer, if anyone can help that would be great.

I am on day 6 of injections, and going in for a scan tomorrow. I thought the injections would get easier but i feel they are getting harder, especially the morning one. 

Can I ask, the embryos go into Eeva and stay in there for 2 days, is that right so, if egg collection, was on a Monday, would they go in on the Monday and thats day 1, Tuesday day 2 and transfer on the Wednesday, or does the Monday not count? Just my acupuncture man, wants to see me before and after embryo transfer, but hes really busy and need to book asap. 

How long did use inject for? x


----------



## mexico

Perasperaadastra I injected for 10 days. I found the injections ok sometimes had a blunter needle than others which wasn't nice!! Good luck for ur scan tomorrow.

The embryos go in eeva the day after egg recovery so if ec on mon go in on tues then et on thurs. 

Arm embryologist called today and all 6 divided overnight we will get to find out quality tomorrow. We are booked in for 12.30  for et. We are having assisted hatching has anyone else had that with a good result? Xx


----------



## Perasperaadastra

Thanks for your response, My scan went well, I have 27 follicles have to go back on Monday, counting down the injections now... eek. 

That's really good that they are all dividing, can I ask what made you opt in for assisted hatching? x


----------



## mexico

Gosh 27 follicles that's good. I have just had 2 8 cell embryos replaced so its fingers crossed.

We opted for assisted hatching as we have had 3 failed implantations
Good luck on mon xx


----------



## Inukshuk

Congratulations ladies on the positive news! 
Mexico, that's interesting about assisting hatching! Do you know how that is meant to help with implantation?  All the best with 2 week wait...hope you have an opportunity to relax.
My first acupuncture went well. I did find it relaxing but think that was because of the heated blanket and the heat lamps more than the needles! Getting impatient now to start again


----------



## Perasperaadastra

Inukshuk - Where are you at the moment on your appointments, I found acupuncture really relaxing, and have another appointment today.


----------



## Perasperaadastra

mexico - grade 8 that's amazing, when are you planning to test? x


----------



## mexico

Inukshuk they laser the zona of th embryo so that it is weakened so that it can hatch easier therefore bet chance of implantation. 
Perasperaadastra I go for a blood test on weds 16th.
This morning I have had 2 episodes of dark ( looks likeoldblood) mixed with clumps f gel when wiped is this normal? I have read that this can be the gel and am sure I am probably worrying to much!! Any advice welcome! Xx


----------



## Perasperaadastra

Implantation bleeding, Maybe?   x


----------



## mexico

Too early for that!! I wish!! Think its def the crinone from what I have read! X


----------



## Josie1

The gel does go a funny brownish colour, I wouldn't worry unless it's red x


----------



## FertileRoad

Pera to make injections earlier grip your tum as if pinching an inch and then jab into the fatty area a lot easier that's how I did it after my DP diabetic type 2 told me after he witnessed me just jabbing it in ouch. Good luck


----------



## mexico

Hi all
Pera how r u doin with the injections now?
Well gcrm phoned this morning and 2 of our low predictors progressed to blastocyst and have been frozen. I was absolutely shocked as I presumed from what the trainee embryologist said that they weren't great!! Also she never said I would get called today!! Xx


----------



## FertileRoad

Hi

Does anyone know which lab GCRM send the AMH bloods too- reason I ask in 2011 Nuffield gave me 1.26 and GCRM gave me 6.8 - different although they come to the same low! I would be interested to know the answer.

Also

When I got the BFN I also received letter back with result but I was wonder would it be ok and will they charge for me to have my results of each blood test and scan - did anyone get this??


----------



## mexico

Hi
Sorry I don't know what lab they use but I know my amh has increased for some reason over the years!! The letter with the blood results and scan results is included in the charges xx


----------



## mexico

Sorry I mean the baseline scan and amh is included haven't got as far as the result yet xx


----------



## Inukshuk

Mexico, that's great news you got some embies to freeze. Have you used Eeva before? We used it for our cycle  but I still don't think I could fully explain it!
Pera, I hope the injections are going well. I remember when I started I was terrified but soon got in to swing of them. 
I have had some positive news today in that I got another clear smear test result, which means I am now on annual tests rather than six monthly so can forget about that for another year.
I just have to ring the clinic when I have my next AF and book the endo scratch 3 weeks from then which happens in the cycle before the FET. 
Exciting times for us all!


----------



## mexico

Inukshuk great news on the smear test!! Here's hoping AF shows up on time!!! 
How many frozen embryos have u got? 
No I had never used eeva before and like u can't really explain it!! Xx


----------



## FertileRoad

Doing a lot of investigation before I commit to another cycle.
Has anyone else DP had TESA/PESA - if so did they tell you semen anaylysis - ie Density, motility, progression, agglutination, abnormal, prep? when DP got his done we were told good swimmers then received a letter that they are frozen then on day of ICSI told they were jiggy jiggy. - not very technical but then that was our ignorance of a first timer!


----------



## dancingqueen

Has anyone done IVF - GnRH Antagonist Control ( High response Ant Cet3 with Buserelin trigger? Its a new protocol to help control ohss?

I shall be starting 2 May. Scary as its 3 injections. Think its 2 trigger shots 1 before and 1 after. Also says crinone gel is once a day instead of 2 like last time, a lot has changed since last cycle. Apparently the freezing technique is more advanced which is good to know as mine didnt survive the thaw for my FET

Also told about Eva but not sure if its worth it yet? Xxx


----------



## mexico

Hi dancing queen 
I did that protocol and have never done it before. In the past I have had between 18-21 eggs but bordered on ohss. This time I got 8 eggs. 
It depends how ur bloods are as 2 whether u do 2 triggers but if u do they are both at same time.
I used eeva.
Afm I am 5dpt3dt and wishing time away. Today I felt as if I was going AF symptoms but they seem to be goin now. I normally bleed before otd which is next weds so if I get through this weekend I will be a bit more positive!! 

Hope everyone else is ok xxx


----------



## Perasperaadastra

Yes that's the protocol that I did, three injections a day, Went for egg collection yesterday, and I have to say that the nurses where really nice and put me at ease. Out of 27 follicles, I got 20 eggs, so 10 for myself and 10 donated.  

Am up so early worrying about my wee eggs, getting fertilized, I also used eeva and think it cost around £850, but tbh, I ain't so sure either, but knew I would have regretted it if I didn't, 

mexico - my fingers are crossed for you, how are you finding the 2ww, are you managing to keep busy? 

dancingqueen - Do you know what is different about the freezing technique 

x


----------



## mexico

Wow perasperaadastra that's great getting all those eggs fingers crossed for your fertilisation call. 
I am going a bit mad all I can be grateful for is that they test less than 2 weeks so otd is weds!! 
Let us know how you get on xx


----------



## Perasperaadastra

Am a bit disappointed today only 3 fertilised? So really low rate, should find out the grades possibly tomorrow. Hope all three survive, do you think they will?

You must be going crazy, are you waiting till it'd? I bought early tests off eBay   
X


----------



## mexico

Ah fingers crossed perasperaadastra they will be the strong ones. It is disappointing but you never know how it will go one of my friend only got 1 egg which fertilised and she is due for induction of her baby boy tomorrow so don't loose hope.
I haven't bought any tests this time round otherwise I would be testing all the time!! I normally bleed prior to otd so ifi make it to tues I will test then!!
Let me know how u get on tomorrow big hugs xxxx


----------



## mexico

Hi hope all ok. Perasperaadastra how r u did they call u 2day?
Well I had something very strange happen last night it's a bit tmi but wondering if this has happened to anyone else. I woke up in the night feeling very warm and felt as if I was bleeding down below. I vs hot to the bathroom but there was nothing not even cm. it was so strange. Today I have been very boated and feel pre menstrual. Has anyone heard of this feeling before?! Xx


----------



## dancingqueen

Thats good you have both used the new protocol, so much has advanced in 3 years.My AMH is now down to 63.5 so hopefully ohss will be reduced with the new protocol. It is 3 injections they said I will be having. Cetrodide and Gnassi or something. They said I have a good chance of pregnancy but they said that last time and it was a disaster but hopefully lot more manageable. As  I had problems before they are recomending double transfer which is good as they kept trying to talk me out of it last time. 

They gave me the Eva leaflet but no ides if it would benefit me or not so not sure what to do. The last time I seen Marco he didnt recomend I do assisted hatching but this time it was the nurse that I saw and she never said either way but to book early as only 4 machines

Mexico hope the 2ww goes fast. I think its worse than the actual treatment as theres nothing to do but hope xxx

Peraspersa They said they had updated the machines I think and it was more advanced and there was less air particles or something along those lines which is good news for me as my FET was a disaster, the HRT meds took their toll on me and in the end my embryos didnt survive the thaw, spent years worrying if it was my rubbish eggs when it could have been the storage method. Marco also said he thinks its my constant ohss thats causing me not to get pregnant as apparently whatever hormone is released is a bad environment for an embryo xxx


----------



## Perasperaadastra

Received a call yesterday which said the three embryos did survive the night but couldn't be graded until today which I thought was a bit strange? Got transfer at 11pm today, can't sleep. I put the progesterone gel in last night and it came out in clumps today? Tmi, like big clumps, maybe I am not putting it in for enough?

Mexico, it's stange that there was no cm, but my best friend got like pre Af pains when she found out she was pregnant and the doctor told her it was her uterus like expanding making room, but unsure if it would happen that early, what you think? 

Loads of baby dust, will let you know the grades after my acupuncture xxx


----------



## mexico

Hi perasperaadastra they didn't give me my grading either on the 2nd day so try not to worry. As regards the crione it's quite normal for it to come out in clumps. As I have heard if it doesn't people have to self clean it out!!!! 
AF pains gone now but still keep getting a feeling of wetness!! Oh well c how another day goes! 
Good luck for et let me know how it goes.
Dancing queen the nurse would have meant there are only 4 machines for eeva you can decide in assisted hatching on the day of et.
Xxx


----------



## Inukshuk

Pera, I also felt that I was losing a lot of crinone gel and Marco said not to worry. I was worried I didn't get enough progesterone on my cycle as my AF started 4 days before my test date. Marco said he did not think it was an issue. He said crinone is very reliable. That's fantastic you have had your transfer and I hope it went well?
Mexico, I noticed that you also start AF before test date previously....did they have any suggestions as to why? Having unexplained infertility I am constantly looking for reasons why I it is not happening for us! I thought the early bleeding might be a sign of something but apparently not. Elsewhere on the forums some ladies seem to have been prescribed gestone injections to ensure they have enough progesterone but I don't think GCRM endorse the use of them. I believe the injections are supposed to be pretty hardcore as they are in to the muscle. That's great your AF pains have gone. I hope you are having a good Saturday. Got everything crossed for your test date.
Dancing queen, I was also on the antagonist protocol in February. My AMH is 43. I got 12 eggs and no OHSS. I found all the injections very bearable and straightforward to use. The gonasi is for egg quality I think. I will be starting FET in the middle of May I hope.
AFM, I'm having a bit of a pity party day. Went for breakfast with friends somewhere there was lots of cute families and babies. It made me a bit teary but have pulled myself together now. Over 3.5 years trying now and I guess when we started I thought by now we would be worrying about other things than still trying to see a positive pregnancy test. Any way, enough wallowing for me. I need some retail therapy I think! And the sun is shining!


----------



## Perasperaadastra

Thanks, I went for my embryo transfer and was informed I had 2 low grade embryos and 1 Medium. I have to say that I am quite disappointing, but I felt I was expecting it somehow?
So I had one low and one med transferred, all went smooth. Going to get a Chinese and relax. Are you ok to have a bath? Maybe leave that until tomorrow. Feel rubbish cause am coming down with the cold. 
Have been on google and my grade was A1 and B3. With the B3 says success rates of 26%, holding out all hope x 

Mexico - You are doing really well not to test, I can imagine it must be sore hard? 

Inukshuk - What grades are your frozen embryos? 

x


----------



## mexico

Inukshuk I asked at my previous clinic why I bled all 3 times b for otd and they said it was just bad luck. I don't have any fertility issue as we have ivf due to my Dh having no sperm

Perasperaadastra I was disappointed when they said I had  4 low predictors and 2 medium but 2 low predictors went to blast and are now frozen so fingers crossed. I
Know the clinic says you can have baths and I love baths however I never take one on the 2 ww in case I have it to warm.

Xx


----------



## dancingqueen

I had an awful time with crinone pessaries, made a mess, all crumbly and was in agony with them like I had cuts/weird irritations down there and was soo glad to get of them not sure how well I will manage if I get BFP although apparently I will only need to take it once a day this time as its changed. I had looked into other methods and they dont seem any better as im sure its oil in the injection which is hard to inject

Inukshuk its hard seeing happy families. I went to a shopping centre today and felt envy at all the nice shinny i candy's whizzing around there also seemed to be lot of twin buggies as well and heres me who cant even ovulate :-( xx

Peraspera you still have a good chance and its positive that they were able to grade them. Like you I had a bad feeling and went in to them saying they were not looking like they had not survived the thaw and was loosing cells. Did you do FET? I found the meds harsh on my body. Hope your enjoying your chilled out night xx


----------



## Inukshuk

Pera, hope you are relaxing in to being pupo. I read somewhere that having a cold is not a bad thing after ET as it means your bodies immune system is lower and may accept the embryo more willing.
It is a medium grade embryo that went to blast that I have for transfer. They said it is about an 85% chance that it will defrost properly so trying to keep thinking those are good odds. It will be a natural FET so no meds except crinone gel after ET.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi girls hope your all well .so a little behind on what stage everyone's at ?is anyone about to start ? On there 2ww?

Mexico  hope your doing well on your 2ww. when is your otd ? Did I see you saying it was a male factor ?that's great news you have we frosties so holds a lot of hope for you for a BFP.

Perasperdastra hope your doing well on your 2ww. Fingers crossed for a BFP xxx

Afm :Can I ask about the new protocol his you've all found it? I'm also on if was so scared at our consents as it's so different to the short cycle . Been on the metoformin for 1.5 wks and hopefully af will show up soon. How are you all finding it ? 

Soo excited to get going again .we are also male factor and had such a problem getting any sperm frozen as back up it's taken over a year for our 2nd shot . Just became an auntie again so really preoccupied spending time with my nephews . I said to my mum today if this doesn't work I may consider adoption . My dh said we can have a few more shots but it is just soo expensive . Last year I was devasted when it was a bfn but we are really giving it our all this time . My dh has been on medication for 6months (after visiting a MF specialist in London )and lots of vitamins , I've had the scratch and also trying eeva . X


----------



## FertileRoad

H there I hope to be back on here very soon. I feel as if I have been on a roller coaster with my DP - but decision has been made at the weekend over chinese and bottle or two of wine - going with our OE although I have been investigating DE he says he would prefer OE, I want that too - at least to get another chance. Money is being saved and I get a wee bonus this month so add that to it. This time round I am not putting all my faith and trust in GCRM, lot more questions will be asked.

Dancingqueen - I cant find the thread to confirm - did you get your AMH, FSH etc  and follicle count done again before you committed to treatments - I ask as its over 18 months since my last cycle with them as I would like to know if it has went up or down.


----------



## Perasperaadastra

Hi everyone, 

Thanks for your responses, still feel a little run down, but received a telephone call this morning which advised that my last low grade embryo went to blast? But were giving it another day to see how it goes says its nearly there?. Feeling allot better, still a bit chocked up. This was my first IVF cycle, so the two embryos were fresh.

I have given them names and am talking to them once a day? Am a weird lol. (Keep telling them to dig in deep, haha). Why not eh. 

Just a quick question i was advised that only about 20 percent of low grade embryos make it to blast, and mines has, do you think this increases the chance of the low grade embryo thats inside me working? Maybe my eggs take longer to develop? 

X

Sorry I cant comment on the change in protocol cause this is my first ever round of IVF, I was taking metroformin for 3 weeks before IVF but had high AMH, marked level 4?


----------



## dancingqueen

Mrs Glasgow im about to start the new protocol IVF. I have a blood test 2 May and hopefully start nothisterine and metformin around then. The new protocol is just the short protocol with a few extras to help reduce ohss ( I think, still a bit confused by it all) I will be on 3 injections daily and one is to improve egg quality and 2 trigger shots although cant remember the reason why and crinone will be once a day instead of twice like last time. Really exciting to be getting started, when will you be starting?

Perasera Its looking good for you. Think you have a better chance now they are improving as with me they basically told me on transfer day they didnt look like they had survived and they were loosing cells instead of gaining and it was up to me to go ahead or leave them to perish so I went ahead. Also  had lost my 3rd decent embryo as they only freezed in pairs

FertileRoad I was quite annoyed as asked them twice that I wanted to renew my tests as it had been over 3 years and twice they were adament they only needed a new amh test. We then go to consents appointment and they wanted £370 worth of blood tests from us, we had the option to go to GP for them but it was such a hassle last time with everything coming back in dribs and drabs etc I just got them done in one with gcrm as im going on holiday then straight into treatment so no time for chasing eberything up at this late stage. If they had told me last month when i asked i would have had time to sort it all out but wasnt expecting them to be that price. Also AMH last month was £115 or something. My AMH has reduced to 63.5 when it was 80.3 in 2009. Also need up to date smear so
Im waiting for the results xxx


----------



## FertileRoad

Dancing Queen - thank you for your reply. that was not good re the bloods test - I feel like you that after 18 months we are not returners therefore need AMH and blood tests. I have been in contact with a fertility nurse and she recommends FSH, LH, oestrodial on day 2 of cycle along with AMH level and updated antral follicle count around day 5 or 6 of the cycle. I only got the AMH and follicle count done I never had the FSH. Oestrodial or LH -- I see that GCRM are charging £47 per blood test for this, so if I add in the blood test, AMH, and scan it will be £400 - was this the test that you had done? I want the tests done as if my results are so low dont want to give them the money for the ICSI. The nurse has said get the scan done in place Park Circus and bloods at GCRM/Nuffield - I dont want to do that then have to pay GCRM the money again if they are good. - sorry to gibber do you get what I mean.


----------



## Perasperaadastra

What do you mean freeze in pairs? Have never heard of that. Does that mean they won't keep it? Or would it go back in me x surely not?


----------



## mexico

Don't worry perasperaadastra they froze mine individually xx


----------



## dancingqueen

FertileRoad not sure which ones they did. I went for the AMH last month and they said thats all I needed then went for consents they re did HIV and it could have been rubella etc as well, not too sure. You could get them done at GP and that would help keep costs down. Think AMH is the one the clinic like to do themselves though. Its all so expensive and the price is soon adding up. Next we have to pay for is £950 for the meds amd make the descion about evva. 

Perapersa dont worry this was back in 2009 and I hear everything has changed with FET since then. Basically I got about 19 eggs but by time it got to day 3 transfer they had dwindled down to 3 good embryos, 2 looking better than the third but as I had OHSS they advised against transfer. I had option of freezing the best 2 and loosing the 3rd as they freezed in pairs at the time, they said I had a high chance of pregnancy with them so kept our hopes up that I would get them back when my body was up to it but then they didnt survive the thaw and was devestated and taken til now to get the courage to try again. Dont worry though the nurse was saying theres been lots of changes since I was last there and its renewed my hope, I was beginning to think I had no chance

Mexico when did you do your frozen transfers? I was really pleased to hear about the FET advancements as my first go was such a disaster and with me usually getting ohss theres a higher risk of mine getting frozen though im quite excited about the new protocol xx


----------



## FertileRoad

Dancing queen  -  I feel your reply is typical of GCRM they take blood and tests but don't tell you what they are for or the results.  I have GP tests done Hep, HIV, smear etc so it's only the fertility ones that I need. I think I will go ahead and get the Amh and scan done and then take it from there. Too late to get bloods as AF arrived, have to say not been counting the days ie 28 as GCRM again don't care but will start.  Good luck


----------



## Perasperaadastra

Am really struggling on this two week wait, how r you feeling Mexico? Your test date must be here soon? Xx


----------



## dancingqueen

FertlileRoad it seems like it was HIV and Hep B & C for both of us as just looked through my pack so that and up to date smear and AMH. I was surprised they didnt want an up to date sperm analyis although everything was fine in 09 thats a long time ago but they probarly think we will see the sperm on the day and convert to icsi if need be. There was no mention of LH etc its not mentioned on my info and wasnt mentioned at all at the appointments I do remember saying to Marco few years ago if he could request my notes from nhs as I had soo much ohss problems at monklands but he said the AMH was the most important detail I then went on to get bad ohss at gcrm but luckily they have now got this new protocol it seems ideal for me so im hopeful and excited and really glad I took a few years out

Really hope everything works out for me to go ahead with treatment as im going abroad next week then 2 days later im off to gcrm for blood test and to start metformin and nothisterone but im worried incase my period comes early whilst on holiday and messes up me starting on 2 nd may. Anyone know whats the latest day you can start injecting as could still work out if im cd 3-4 when i get back perhaps but then i am not starting metformin til that date. Im on short protocol xx


----------



## mexico

Hi all
Well my blood test is tomorrow so I have just arrived in Glasgow now as didn't want to do the round trip to Aberdeen in a day tomorrow. I have had horrendous period pains today and some of the crione that came out was stained brown so I have a feeling AF is on the way. I just want tomorrow over with as when you get to this point you just want to know!!
Dancingqueen I haven't had a frozen cycle yet at GCRM they have just frozen my 2 embryos individually from this fresh cycle.

Hope all ok xxx


----------



## Perasperaadastra

Sorry mexico, I hope its not af arriving, Do you live in Aberdeen?

dancingqueen, i started my cycle on cd2, not sure about after that. You can get your records from NHS, but think they have 40 days to do it, and costs around £50 depending on area i guess 

xx


----------



## mexico

Yes I live in Aberdeen no private clinics there xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi girls hope your all well wrote a big reply the other day and lost it . Ahh

Mexico good luck for tomo . Hopefully it's implantation pains your experiencing . Fingers crossed for a BFP tomo.

Perasperdaadastra hope your keeping we'll on the 2ww. 

Dancing queen no idea about latest date sorry . Last time I had a date and no baseline scan needed and I'm finding the waiting on af and the uncertainty of when your starting a little unknown ! Really hard to work out rough dates , I have to phone when af appears- due anytime really . Been spotting since the scratch last wed but today a bit heavier spotting. Hopefully can phone the clinic back tomo or thurs to get booked in for the scan . I'll maybe just be a week or 2 ahead of you .what blood test have you to get ? I thought I just went for a scan lol - yip think it's the same 3 injections and I'm on metoformin just now but I didn't think I was taking nothistertone this time .


----------



## FertileRoad

Does anyone know if you can also get your records from GCRM from last cycle as I would like to see blood test results and scan results. Is there a cost?


----------



## dancingqueen

Good luck mexico  is it a blood test then you find out later on today? It sounds torture with the waiting game xx

Mrs Glasgow the blood test on the 2nd is to doublecheck were I am on my cycle I shall hopefully start metformin and nothisterone to induce a period that day.  I dont  ovulate on my own so its usually fine to start. I dont get periods for months at a time but have been using progesterone cream so can bleed earlier so just hope i can hold of til im back would hate to wait to June now im raring to go.All going well I start on 2nd then maybe get starting the injections a week or so later. If you have natural periods then they probarly just get you started but with me I can get mine on cd20 or it could 3-6 months lol just my luck it will come on holiday and will need to wait to June xx

FertileRoad not sure but probarly a cost lol. I asked them last time about anything specific and they told me but  cant remember now wish I had wrote it down. They never took my Lh etc this time but I do know from first time as well as nhs goes that my hormones are all over the place but thats due to my pcos xx


----------



## mexico

Hi

Had my blood test and got a positive result of 69 which they said was good. I have started getting brown discharge this afternoon so now paranoid it's all over!! 
I have got a scan booked for 14th may xx


----------



## Inukshuk

That's fantastic news Mexico... It's great you have made it to test date and got the news you wanted. Fingers crossed for your scan in a few weeks. It must be so exciting to hear the words BFP...although nerve wracking too I imagine...all the best for the next few weeks!


----------



## Perasperaadastra

Mexico - Congratulations about the BFP, hope it all goes well in May, did you you speak to your clinic about your discharge? x


----------



## mexico

When I went to have my blood test this morning I told them about period pains and discharge and the nurse said don't worry about that the blood test will tell us everything?! X


----------



## Josie1

Congratulations Mexico in your BFP. Try to relax as much as possible x


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Ccongratulstions Mexico - absolutely brilliant news . My sister had quite alot of spotting and has just given birth to her second child last week .hope you are relaxing and take care xxx

Dancing queen ahh that explains the differences then . Well hopefully af doesn't appear and you can get going at the start of may.

Hi to everyone to everyone else . I'm in on fri morning for my baseline scan and blood test xxx


----------



## dancingqueen

Congratulations Mexico thats fantastic  good luck with the scan, period pains spotting etc are normal in pregnancy they say. Could it perhaps be side effect of crinone pessaries or even whacky hormones as there has been a lot of meds involved as well as gynelogical procedures xxx

mrsglasgow good luck for Fri hope you get started soon. 

Latest from me is the medical company phoned as they want payment at least the meds will be waiting for us as only 2 weeks til my appointment, its getting exciting xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi girls - hopefully everyone is finishing up for some easter holidays and the easter bunny is good to you all xxx

Fertileroad - I got copies of all my DHs notes before we went to see the specialist in London. You just had to sign a form - I'm pretty sure I didn't pay

Dancing queen yes my medication has been at GCRM for a few weeks.  Thats great it'll all be there waiting on you.

AFM:Appt tomo and I'm quite excited to be here again. The last 13 months have had plenty of ups and downs and I didn't realise how hard it would be to get to the strating line again. Luckily we have 20 little swimmers frozen a nd the embryologist said they are good progressive motile ones. (dont think they ever commented before so heres hoping it makes a difference and our wee embryos are stronger).  I was really suprised when my DH he said hed try his hardest to get time off to come with me tomo as last cylce I did all my appts on my own and I'm thinking this medication may be more complicated so itd be great to have him with me.


----------



## Inukshuk

Glad to be on Easter holidays now...hopefully everyone else is too!
I'm just waiting for AF to arrive next week so I can ring and book my endo scratch. Does anyone know how long I will be there and if I can go in to work afterwards? I'm trying to save up days off for around ET if all goes to plan and the embryo defrosts.
Mrs Glasgow, it definitely helps having someone else to help with managing the medication on the antagonist protocol. I found measuring it out overwhelming and wanted DH to do this so I could concentrate on injecting. Everyone is different though and I'm sure some people manage it on their own just fine.


----------



## mexico

Hi all hope you all ok.
Well today I had some fresh blood and lots of old blood. I rang the clinic and they said I need to go for repeat bloods tomorrow. We can't believe that yesterday we were so,excited about a positive blood test and now today it could all be over. I have spent the afternoon in bed hoping that the blood will stop.
Xx


----------



## mexico

How's everyone doing? How did it go today mrs Glasgow. How u doing on 2ww perasperaadastra? 
Afm had a big bleed this morning and continued to bleed in the day. Had blood taken and surprisingly it had doubled. We are not getting our hopes up,to much as there has been a lot of blood but I was told to rest this weekend and since doing this it has stopped. We have to go back on Monday for another blood test x


----------



## littlewhisper

Mexico just popped on and wanted to wish you congratulations on your BFP!! I know you ave bleeding and so are being cautious so pop your feet up relax and hopefully things will be settled down and you can enjoy your BFP.  Xx


----------



## mexico

Thank you littlewhispher.some bleeding again this morning this waiting game is horrible!!x


----------



## Perasperaadastra

How are use all doing today?

Mexico, it's really good to hear that your blood levels have went up x hopefully you stop bleeding today, There are allot of posts on women who do bleed with BFP and carry onto have a successful pregnancy, try not to move from the sofa  

I am ok, have been getting AF pains on Thursday night, last night and again this morning? Felt sick last night had a Chinese with my sister and she was ok. Putting it down to symptoms from the gel, (but not felt like that before) I am currently 7dp3dt.

So got up to pee this morning, in a tub, and tested. It was bfn, but I can't help myself. Also my pee had a tint of blood in it?? I might have a uti from the gel? You think I should phone the docs? It defo wasn't AF, wiped and there was nothing there, and it was in the urine?

This 2ww is driving me crazy x


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi girls - happy Easter weekend to you all .

Mexico hope your resting up . That's really positive that your results doubled . Just take it easy and rest .

Peasperdastra the 2ww is defo the worst part. I'd say its too early to test - fingers crossed for you. When is your otd ?

Inukshuk I went back to work after literally popping out the office for an hr . I took 2 ibrobrufen and 2 paracetemol before though as starting reading people's comments . I thought it was fine it was the actual before bit that took longer than the actual scratch . 
Afm : well my dh ended up not making it to my appt. my goodness what a lot to take in lol - started stimming yest and back to gcrm on mon for another injection and learning how to do the cetrodide . The injection looked that big I just thought Id prefer a nurse to do it . This protocol is so different from my 1st xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Mrs Glasgow that's great you have started cycling, good luck with the new injections you'll be fine.

Good luck to everyone else cyclIng let's hope it's another run of BFPs !!

LW x


----------



## mexico

Happy Easter hope your all well. 
Perasperaadastra def to early to test yesterday so don't panic!! 
Inukshuk it is very painless the scratch so you will be fine going back to work. Like mrs Glasgow I took paracetamol and ibuprofen beforehand.
How's the injections going mrs Glasgow. That 1st cetrotide is a huge injection plus if you don't inject the water slowly it will all bubble up so you are def doing the right thing having the nurse do it.
AfM I am still resting (very bored) had some more bleeding yesterday morning then nothing since. I don't know what to think as I don't really have any other symptoms of pregnancy except for being able to sleep all the time. I just want tomorrow to hurry up so that we know the hcg results
Have a lovely day xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Thanks little whisper its good to be trying again .how are you keeping ? 

Mexico are you in tomo for repeat bloods ? Good luck fingers crossed for you . Yes I think when I seen the size I thought omg Id rather a nurse did that . Doing okay with the others 1st time I had to mix the pregnyl tonight . Still using my 1st menopur so need to make that up tomo to . Here's there's alot to this protocol ! Had a bit of an upset tummy now and then but think its all the drugs xxx


----------



## Perasperaadastra

Unfortunately, my AF arrived this morning. I am heartbroken, but I knew there was a smaller chance because my embroys were low grades,

I keep telling myself that it is implantation spotting, but its to late in the day for that with being 9dp3dt, and OTD on Thursday. It is full on AF with large clots. It's a bit crewel that it came so early on x

Think am going to take a few months break and go back to it later in the year,

Wishing use all loads of luck 

xxx


----------



## Josie1

So sorry to hear that big hugs   x


----------



## Inukshuk

Really sorry to hear that pera...take some time out and try again when you feel ready. I also found it hard when Af started 4 days before test date but I got told it didn't really signify anything important. Just bad luck I guess.
All the best for your next tryxx


----------



## mexico

So sorry to hear that perasperaadastra it's so heartbreaking when you go through the cycle and it doesn't work out big hugs and take some time out.
How was the injection mrs Glasgow? 
Afm still bleeding but bloods came back at 506 which they say has perfectly risen so I need retest on weds. I am going to have to see my GP tomorrow to see if they can do the bloods and if so how long the results would take to come back!! If they say its a week like normal bloods GCRM said that even if they can take the bloods at the GPS I can send them special delivery to them so we would get the results on thurs


----------



## wenisk

Hi girls,  this is my first post as I am a bit of a lurker. We just recently finished our first ICSI cycle with GCRM and were delighted to get BFP first time (HCG levels 220 on OTD). We had our early pregnancy scan last Wed (6 weeks since egg transfer) when we were heartbroken to discover fetus had appeared to stop growing a week ago and couldn't pick up heartbeat. We have to go back tomorrow to confirm but they were clear with us that its very unlikely things will have changed so we are accepting it's bad news. I still haven't bleed so looks like I will need to go for ERPC which I am also dreading. We are completely devastated as it just seems so cruel that we got this far and had it taken away - plus the shock of finding out in the scan was terrible as we had no idea anything was wrong and had gone along excited to find out if we were having twins or singleton etc.

Any one else been through this?
xxx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Perasperdastra really osrry to hear about your BFN. It is truly devastating to go through everythign we do and for it not to work. Take some time out to get through this difficult time.Big hugs   

Mexico - really delighted to hear that your bloods have risen perfectly . Thast fantastic news - hope your still resting up  xxx

wenisk really sorry to read your news - that must have been devastaing. Hope your finding the strength to gte through this difficult time.   

AFM - Mexico as you said the first cetrodie is hughe so the nurse talked me through it and all went fine. Afterwards the area surrounding was a bit swollen and itchy but its away this morning. Phew. On day 5 today and in on Friday for my 1st scan and bloods so fingers crossed for lots of follies. Not feeling anything yet. Last cycle my ovaries were killing me but can't rem if that was just before ec and after when I took the trigger xxxx


----------



## ANGEL05

Wenisk, so sorry to hear your news  something similar happened to us in January - at our first scan we were told the heartbeat was very slow and like you they were very honest and told us it didn't look good, that week was hell, felt like sitting back waiting for the embie to die, so helpless! - repeat scan a week later showed heartbeat had stopped and I had to go for erpc a week later, the waiting was awful.  I know it's hard but  think you have to take some sort of reassurance from the fact you were pregnant and it worked, there is no reason why it won't work again.  Big hugs xxxx

Mexico, delighted to hear your levels are rising nicely! 

Pera, sending hugs  xxx

Love and best of luck to everyone else as always xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Wenisk, hi welcome to the thread but so sorry it's not at a happy time for you. We went through exactly the same thing in our last cycle. We were so excited and happy to be pregnant. But the nurse at GCRm wasn't clear at all and at the scan she said she wasn't seeing what she should but it might be too early so we should return in a week, only as we were going out the door did she say ' it's nothing you've done ' !!! That was the first we knew it could be the worst news. It was only because of a blunt email Marco sent that we really knew the situation but I'd rather have heard it in person as written words are harsh. It's better they are honest ith you and you can start letting your emotions help you through it. The only way we could cope was too think this was natures way of saying this one wasn't mean't to be. I still get emotional when I think if the scan picture that day but time does heal and Angel is right its great you got pregnant and more likely you will again.

I didn't want an erpc as was too scared so did it medically ( took pills under supervision) as it didn't happen  naturally.but the waiting wasn't good so I'd advise the erpc . It's up to you though you do have a choice and it's early enough that it not unbearable to do it medically.

Take care of you both, you'll be ok I promise.


----------



## mexico

Wenisk sending big hugs this journey is just not an easy one and I can't imagine how it must be to see a scan like that when you have no idea that your mo longer pregnant. 
Mrs Glasgow I had no symptoms on this protocol when I told the nurse she said it was a less intense treatment so fingers crossed for Friday. 
Hope everybody else is ok.
AFM I am still having some bleeding mostly in the morning but today I have started feeling nauseous if I don't eat regularly and sore boobs so is hoping all is still well!!
I have managed to get my gp to monitor my bloods so will be going tomorrow but I won't get the results till thurs afternoon. All I can do is take it easy luckily they have written me a sick note for 2 weeks so I don't have to worry about work!! Xx


----------



## wenisk

Thanks for all your kind words girls - means a lot. You feel so isolated when you go through something like this so it's good to share with people you know understand. My friends and family have been great but they can't truly understand as none of them have fertility problems, and like everyone in this boat, it seems like my friends are popping them out all over the place    One of my closest friends gave birth last week and the other one is due in 2 months. I (and they) were excited when I found out I was pregnant as I was finally able to share this with them (you always feel like a bit of an outsider don't you). They are equally devastated but as they both openly admitted they can't understand how it feels.

I was wondering if you get an ERPC done do they do testing on the fetus if you ask them? I guess I am just struggling to understand why it happened and if it came back there was something wrong with our wee baby bean then doesn't make heartache less but easier to understand it was one of those things and nothing I could do. Whereas, I am now worried there is something else (immune probs etc?) and i'd rather know now so could at least go about fixing it prior to starting again.  I just don't think I could go through this again  
x


----------



## FertileRoad

Mexico - congratulations - keep holding on fingers crossed x

Wensik - so sorry to hear of your news, keep reading everything you can and move forward at the pace you wish. x

Phoned GCRM today spoke with Suzanne the nurse - advise is for me to go and get an AMH test again before I decide on OE or DE - I asked what about FSH, LH and Oestodtial - she said no - only AMH which can be done anytime - I asked as I thought the  AMH should be done on day 5 or 6 of cycle - reply no - Now I am confused - anyone out there now the answer - I am going to post on serum to see what Penny says.  I asked what my FSH was before the reply did you get that done as we done do that. Double confused dont they need all these test to get an accurate account on where my body is at.  They tried to book me in for next Thursday but I said no. I feel I either have to be harsh and ask to pay for the 3 blood tests plus the AMH and scan or go else where - maybe nuffield or spire.
Can anyone shed and light on the days when you should have the blood/scan tests done on cycle


----------



## littlewhisper

Wenisk, sometimes they can analyse tissue and get some answers as to what went wrong but they can't guarantee it. Did you have any immune symptoms like sore throat or joints that makes you think you might have issues. It's easy to think all sorts but after time has passed and you may feel different and think it was just one of those things.xx

Fertile road your own doctor can test LH, oestrodiol and possibly FSH ( not sure about that last one )  tested on CD 3 .
GCRM told me that latest research shows that FSH is not as accurate as AMH so they don't bother testing FSH anymore. This is why they are telling you that. I think AMH can be tested anytime because it's a hormone that s always in your system ( anti mullerian hormone )  hope this helps xx


----------



## mexico

Hi all well it's all over for us beta only 74 today. 
We will have a review appt in a couple of weeks and then hopefully use our frozen embryos in aug xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Mexico - really sorry to hear that. You must be devastated - such a horrible time for you. Take care and look after yourselves xxx


----------



## Josie1

So sorry to hear that Mexico, I know it's doesn't take your pain away just now but at least you have frosties. That's the way I'm thinking after my failed cycle.

I know how devastated you will be though, I've been there twice myself xx


----------



## mexico

Thank you. Yes all I can focus on now is the frosties. I am trying to look at the positive side in the fact that we did get a positive result so it can happen! 
Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Josie1

Aww sorry I didn't realise you had a positive. Gutted for you xx


----------



## wenisk

Mexico - really sorry   it's horrible having it snatched away from you but have exactly the right attitude. It happened once so can happen again.

Littlewhisper - day after I got BFP I came down with the worst sore throat and really awful cough that lasted for over a week. I ended up going to docs who gave me an inhaler to help with cough as I wasn't sleeping at all and have been beating myself up thinking it's maybe cos I took inhaler (although kept it to a bare minimum only a few times). I thought that was relatively common though  to come down with illness as I read immune system is lowered when pregnant so more susceptible to things? Could it have been a sign of immunity issues?

I went to EPU at Southern General this afternoon and they were lovely. Doc and nurses were all very sympathetic and talked me through the ERPC procedure. It did feel like a knife through the heart seeing all these happy pregnant women with their scan pics though  . Doc said the only testing they do is to check it's not a molar pregnancy as studies have shown that 91% of first tri miscarriages are due to chromosomal abnormalities so its just not cost effective to do it unless you suffer from recurrent miscarriages.  Booked in for procedure on Monday morning at Stobhill - that's the next milestone to get through and then hopefully I can start to move on rather than being in this horrible limbo.


----------



## Inukshuk

Just wanted to say I was sorry to hear your news Mexico. All the best for august and like you said, getting a bfp is a positive sign. 
Wenisk, all the best for Monday.. What an awful time for you


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies hope you are all well

Wensik glad to hear the nurses and doctors were all very sympathetic. Such a difficult time for oyu but you'll get through it. Good luck for Monday and take care of yourself xxx

Mexico good for you concentrating on the positives. Fingers crossed your wee frosite is the one. 

AFM: had my 1st scan and bloods this morning and back in on Mon morning. She thinks ec will be Wed. All feeling very real now - she said I have lots going on. I have started to feel a few twinges. I thought this knew protocol didn't produce as many follicles though but the nurse said  it only help prevents OHSS but doesn't stop them growing -which i was a bit suprised at. I thought there was going to be alot less follicles this time xxxx


----------



## Inukshuk

Hey Mrs glasgow, hoping your scans went well today? Are you still on course for EC in Wednesday? I hope it all goes well for you!
Afm, I have endo scratch booked for 14th May. Looking forward to getting started again although not looking forward to the drives from Edinburgh. I hate the M8!


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi Girls hope your all well .

inukshuk oh that's good not long till your starting !oh dear that would be a nightmare but fingers crossed it's all worth it . 

Afm :thank you for asking .was in this morning and couldn't believe it - have 33 follicles .omg so they phoned this avo to say my estrogen is 37000 and I won't be getting et this cycle but booked for ec on wed morning. I'm actually a bit annoyed as with being at high risk of ohss I think they should have kept a better eye on me .im  frustrated as I should have been in on day 7 then day 9 but as it was the weekend it was day 10 and my follies gave went crazy over the weekend .plus last time they reduced my meds but this time they didn't . The 1st folicle they measured was 28 and I could see on the screen it was massive.. Last cycle my biggest were 18 .sorry for the rant !i also just had the scratch which was a total waste of time . Ahh this journey is never straight forward is it xxx


----------



## Inukshuk

That must be really frustrating mrs glasgow, especially if you feel the level of monitoring could have been better. I was high risk of OHSS and only stimmed for 7 days. Do you know how many follicles you had on Friday? 
I think gcrm have a good reputation for FET and hopefully you will get lots of healthy frosties to transfer once you have recovered from OHSS. You could perhaps ask whether they will do  endo scratch free of charge in the month before you have ET? It might be worth a try as you didn't get the benefits of it this cycle.
I hope the egg collection goes well tomorrow and the effects of OHSS reduces.
Big hugsxxx


----------



## mexico

Good luck for ec tomorrow mrs Glasgow such a shame you won't get et just fingers crossed for lots of frosties.
Wenisk hope your doing as well as you can in the circumstances xxx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Morning ladies well excuse me for the "me" post but I'm just back from ec . What can I say a complete disaster . I prematurely ovulated . I woke up about 3.30am with a lot of pain in my tummy - it was so sore and tender this morning .so we told the nurse and then Marco on arrival.  Well it turns out I had ovulated . So out of 33 follicles I got 4 eggs .these last few days have just been a disaster .  Apparently they don't know why this happened as I took my trigger at the right time and that should have haf 36 to 38hrs . They are going to go back and re test my blood from Monday to see if they can work out why this happened . I'm actually in less pain now than I was during the night it was awful . I'm completed disappointed and hold very little hope of this working as we have severe MF issues xxxx


----------



## Josie1

Sorry to hear this MrsGlasgow

It doesn't seem they have been looking after you very well  x


----------



## FertileRoad

MrsGlasgow - I am sorry to hear your news - if you dont mind me asking was it the same nurse you had through out, you may not wish to name the nurse, but I had dreadful time with one of the nurses there during my cycle totally inexperienced, this time she is not getting to touch me at all.


I am booked in for the Fertility assessment tomorrow - AMH and follicle scan I am on day 21 of cycle, I know it doesn't mean anything on which day you test.  Lets see if this 'old oven' still works!


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Thanks Josie and fertile road.

Fertile road - no this time I was actually surprised as I met alot of new nurses. I think I met 4 new ones I hadn't met last cycle .they were all very nice and I don't really think if has anything to do with them .  They took my blood and scans as they should have but I really think the fact my 1st scan was fri morning and then I had 3 more nights of Stimms to take before my next scan didn't help . I just think I was left too long from day 7 to day 10. By day 10 my follies had gone crazy. Considering I was at high risk of ohss and quite a high amh .

Last cycle my biggest follicle was 18 when I was ready for ec this time the 1st follicle they measured was 28 and they were all a lot bigger a few 25s and 24s and 23s etc. App at my 1st scan there was nothing to show I might over respond . By mon morning my follies had went crazy over the 3 days and I think I've just had to wait too long . I just think if I'd been scanned sun then I'd have had ec yest and would be sitting here with a lot more eggs. A bit of a bummer to have forked out £7k and be sitting here with very little chance xxxx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Can I just ask ladies anyone who has been on this new protocol to prevent ohss dud you gave to take a cetrotide the day before ec ?  Mine ran out on sun so 1st thing I asked on mon morning was about cetrotide and I bought one from them and used it . Then when I got the phonecall I was told I was finished with everything else just to take my trigger xxxx


----------



## mexico

Oh mrs Glasgow that is awful for you. Did you get any answers back from your re tet of blood? Xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

No I've heard nothing apart from the embryologist . 2 eggs weren't mature enough which left 2 for injecting. During injecting for icsi 1 split so we only have 1 little shot at it .

Mexico did you do the new protocol to prevent ohss ? Did you take cetrotide the day before ec ?  I last took it mon morning -after asking as soon as I arrived as I had ran out . Then in mon avo I was told to take trigger at 7.30 and I was finished with all other meds.xxxx


----------



## mexico

Oh no fingers crossed for that 1 embryo. I took cetrotide on the sun morning and then trigger at 19.30 that night for ec on tues so just the same as you. I have heard of people ovulating prior to ec when they have lots of follicles however its very rare. 
This journey is just so cruel my heart goes out to you xx
P.s yes I was on the new protocol xx


----------



## Inukshuk

That's awful mrs glasgow. Hopefully your one embie will be a fighter. I was on the same protocol and took cetrotide Saturday morning and then trigger shot Saturday at 8pm with no more drugs after that. Egg collection was Monday morning. Hopefully once the clinic have looked in to it they might have some answers for you. As Mexico said, this whole process is so emotionally draining.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Thanks girls I'm actually feeling okay- I cried slightly when they told me I got 4 eggs .  Apart from that I haven't been emotional at all this cycle .  Well at least they didn't forget to tell me to take the cetrotide the day before ec.

Having googled other clinics seem so much more strict with the cetrotide. Ie you have to take at 5am in the morning so they can check your bloods as think if your LH rises too much thats what causes ovulation .also other girls said they took it the day before ec and morning of .  To think one we simple injection could have prevented this .  I'm a bit disappointed they didn't keep a better eye on me as we put all our trust in them as they are the experts . They said they are re checking Mondays bloods and they will look into how this happened .personally I just feel let down after going through 10 days of injections and having 33 follicles to end up with 4 eggs that sound completely different to my last eggs .last time I got 19 all mature and none split during injecting. But hey ho onwards and upwards and I shall be booking a review ASAP . Will see if my 1 wee egg has fertilised and if it's a wee fighter . xxx


----------



## mexico

It does seem very strange mrs Glasgow as its all meant to be so controlled by the drugs. As you say you do trust the experts and they def need to investigate what has happened. Hope ur embryo has made it xxx


----------



## Maria00

MrsrGlasgow, how awful! So sorry for you. I can't believe they've left you with no scans/bloods from day 7 to day 10!   They should never do it, and especially not with a lady at high risk of ohss.   They sure have lots of explanations to give you! I hope your wee embryo is a fighter, but anyhoo Dr Marco has def let you down and should give you some of your money back. Just my 2 cents. Best of luck!


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi girls well amazingly enough our 1 wee egg has made it . We have fertilisation woo hoo just have to keep hoping its a wee fighter and keeps growing . 

So after the embryologist phoned this morning I phoned them . Don't want to name names. But the lady who answered the phone was like you've had a call . Yes that's correct I have had a call about my embryo but I wanted to speak to someone about what happened . Pat phoned and my bloods from mon didn't show anything . So I've got a review appt booked for thurs 15th . I asked a few questions and also asked if Marco suspected I had ovulated then why did they go ahead with ec?  She said I would have been sedated at that point but afterwards Marco said he was worried when I told him before ec I had really bad pains during the night that he thought this might have happened . I just think at that point they should have discussed our options and I have a lot of questions to ask . To be fair to them I think they were as surprised as us as app this doesn't happen very often xxxx


----------



## mexico

Sooo glad you got fertilisation. Will they freeze it on day 3 or 5? 
It's very frustrating when there are no answers to why its happened but like you said if they suspected it prior to ec they should have discussed it with you as you would have been liable for one money if you hadn't gone ahead. 
Take care and crossing everything for you that ur embie continues to divide xx


----------



## FertileRoad

Mrsglasgow - fab news about fertilization, sorry to hear about your phone all manner - tell Marco at your review appointment - name and shame 

Well that's me had my AMh blood taken and ultrasound  can anyone tell me what they mean

Right : 2 @ 2-5mm.                      Left: 1
          1 @ 6-9mm.                      Left      Zero
            Biggest follicle 11.              Biggest size 22
            Ovarian volume 5.4.            Ovarian volume. 7.7
Endometrium. 6.8
I don't think my sizes are good are they? As in 2011 right was 2 @ 2-5mm and Left @ 4 @ 2-5mm. Right volume 1.3 and left 4.0

The nurse said the follicle at 22 could be cyst of fluid filled but not to worry. I am not worrying but phone to se my own GP to get transfer to hospital for them to have look as I am not paying £6k+ for it not working due to a cyst. Am I right in doing this or over acting? 

l


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Mexico I am unsure . I will wait and see what tomos phonecall brings . I can't believe how calm vid been but had a little cry after I found out we had 1 wee fighter .

Fertile road sorry I am unsure . This time I only got my amh re testested . Did you get your amh tested ? What did your letter say re your chances ? X


----------



## FertileRoad

Figured it all out last night my ovaries don't produce many follicles naturally or when pumped with the drugs (stims) so my chances are less 5% at at 43 looks like DE.

My large 22mm follicle I think is called a corpus luteum so very normal to see at this stage in the cycle so not an issue only if I have ovulated - but I know I didnt as the pain I get with ovulation is bad, my sides are so sore then about 5 days to later I have a period which last 5 days and is hell on earth with clumps and all too much info - sorry.

I am going to my own GP next Friday as I had been to see GP few weeks back and had said my cycle has changed and I am spotting occasionally - they po pooed it! - not this time. As I am already waiting for appointment at breast clinic as I have cyst size golf ball on my breast and now a possible cyst on my ovary- very coincidental.

Before i consider DE daft question coming - has anyone done or heard of not taking the drugs for stims and doing it 'naturally' but I need the EC & ET plus ICSI as my DP sperm is frozen at the clinic - whats that called? and cost


----------



## ANGEL05

Mrs Glasgow I'm trying to pm you but not sure if its going through Will keep trying xx


----------



## Inukshuk

Hey mrs glasgow, just to say great new yesterday about your embryo. I hope the news was good today. Sorry fertile road, I'm not too sure about your question. Hopefully someone will know!


----------



## dancingqueen

Im just back from holiday and about to start IVF. Started metformin yeserday and start nothisterone tomorrow and will start injections on the 16th. I am a little worried incase I bleed myself early whilst on the nothisterone but the clinic says I wont so hopefully it will all go to plan. 

Anyone else about to start? What about this new protocol for ohss? Seems a lot of injections and still worried about ohss as had an awful first attempt. Anyone know if I will be stimming for less days with new protocol?

Got two weeks to loose the holiday weight but scared to weigh lol. Not feeling so great on metformin, yeserday we ended up in nardinis after the clinic and today was out for dinner which i couldnt get out of but thats me from tomorrow been really careful what im eating again especially since im on metformin xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Good luck dancing queen - it's been so quiet on here lately . I have to say the new protocol seemed like a lot to take in ! I actually couldn't believe his different it was to the short protocol .but once you get into it it's actually okay and you have the wee checklist - I just ticked them off every day on it . 

Unfortunately I don't have anything positive to say about it as I stimmed for 10 days and had far more and far bigger follicles than our 1st attempt and my estrogen was 37000 the last day of my bloods and was told before ec I wouldn't be having et it would be a freeze all .Fingers crossed they keep a far better eye on you after what just happened to me .

Good luck xxxxx


----------



## dancingqueen

MrsGlasgow thats awful how they have treated you and its similar to how my first IVF went on the short protocol and its taken from 2010 to pluck up the courage to go back.  They tried to assure me I wouldnt OHSS even though I ohss badly with my nhs Iui's. They said that they only ever had 2-3 cases of mild over  stimulation and that I would be fine even though my AMH was the second highest they had seen. 

Treatment was a disaster start to finish, it was like they felt they knew best when I knew exactly what was going to happen. I knew the bloods and scans were not on the right days for me as im a slow responder for few days but then it seems to go bam and serously out of control over night. I knew the dose wasnt right for me towards the end I need to either miss some injections or lower the dose which we finally done with nhs after years of ohss but the clinic wouldnt listin and I then went on to badly ohss the worst they had seen apparently. 

Was ill at egg collection and could hardly walk from the follies and enlarged ovaries. They then said they were scared to touch one of my ovaries as there were too many follies and they were scared they damaged the ovary so it was left with all my follies and they took what they could from the other but just took the easy access ones and could have took more but were scared when the ohss was as bad. 
By egg transfer I was a lot worse and could hardly make the journey in then was told transfer was a bad idea and they would freeze the best 2 by this time all my follies had died of and was down to 3 but started of with about 18 or something which was worrying but apparently ohss does something to them which they think is why im not getting pregnant. 
They offered me a place at the private hospital but things seemed to calm down after a few days and they gave me special tablets which helped but like you my estrogen was sky high. 

Apparently from looking at my 2 embryos they said I had high chance of pregnancy so had more hope knowing they were in the freezer waiting on me. The FET was horrible and took a while to feel better after the HRT meds but it took months really messed with my hormones. They didnt survive the thaw though so just feel the whole thing was a disaster. 

Not much mention of it at my appointments and anytime I raise concerns about ohss im told nothing to worry about and how fantastic this new protocol is. Im glad I took a few years out tho as my amh is down to 63.5 from 80.5 and before this new protocol if I had went back straight away then they told me they couldnt change anything as it was short protocol so I would be taking my chances again with ohss, only thing they could do was have me on metformin longer but now with new protocol im only on it the standard 2 weeks xx


----------



## Inukshuk

Dancing queen, I found the new protocol generally okay but I did not have any experience of a different one. I honestly found the metformin the worst thing I had to take out of all the drugs (constipation!). Mrs Glasgow has just had a bad time with it...there seems to be a few of us on here at the moment with high AMH and high risk of OHSS
I am waiting to start FET at the moment. If that doesn't work I will be leaving GCRM and waiting for my turn on the NHS (probably Autumn). However, trying to be as positive as I can and believe that this time will work! Have just bought a Helen McPherson IVF belief CD which some ladies have found helpful.

Did your embie get frozen Mrs Glasgow? It is a shame you have to wait till the 15th for the review. Hopefully they might be able to give you some answers


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Dancing queen omg what a terrible time you've had . Was it Gcrm your last treatment was with ? I really hope that after everything you've been through this is your time . 

All I'd say is don't do what I did and assume they know best although I'm sure with your history you will be more on the ball than me . To be honest I think I'm too laid back for my own good .I'm just thinking (maybe a month 2 late )- I didn't ask how "tested" this new protocol was? Anybody know the answer to this ?im very interested to know. 

Inukshuk good luck for your fet . I really hope you get your BFP. My friend (who I bumped into before crimbo) at Gcrm is now 20 odd weeks pregnant after her fet . She also took ohss and her et was cancelled . Here's hoping you get your BFP and dont need your Nhs attempts . What stage are your embryos at ?

Afm : our 1 we embryo is a bit of a slow developer . It fertilised but on day 2 was only a 2 cell and they asked if we wanted to freeze but I said no .didnt see the point as we had a perfect 7 cell and perfect 8 cell out of 13 embryos last time(on day 3). If it had been purely et then I would have had it transferred but because we are having to freeze then wait 2 months for a fet I didn't see the point in waiting and then it prob not working if the we embryo didn't continue to develop . They phoned yest and on day 3 it had progressed to a 4 cell - app perfect looking. They said they had discussed it with Marco (didn't know they did that ) and they were going to let it keep going but  she thought it would prob stop growing and not make it to blast .so I'll get a phonecall tomo morning X


----------



## mexico

Hello
Hope your all having a lovely bank holiday weekend. I came back to work last night so am on the 1st of 3 night shifts!!
Dancing queen I really hope the new protocol works for you. It does seem to have very mixed reviews I only found it better as i have normally always been put on long protocol which I found very harsh on my body!! On this protocol I got fewer eggs but better fertilisation rate.
Mrs Glasgow what a hard decision for you to make but I think I would have done the same. 
Fertile road good luck at the GPs on Friday
Afm we have our follow up consultation on weds however we received a letter on fri from marco saying we would be doing natural fet. Do they still use crione after fet? Just wondered as prior to this cycle I have always bled early. 
Also have do they track your ovulation I it through daily bloods or peeing on a stick?! Xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Mexico sorry I can't help as never had a fet. Good luck though for your review meeting and good luck for your FET. I hope this is your BFP xxx

AFM: we won't be having a FET as our we embryo was really slow and 2 days behind where it should have been so the embryologist advised not to freeze. I'm fine with this as after having 13 embryos the last time I seen how alot of them were slower developers and we only had two perfect embys to transfer on day 3 so I really didn't hold much hope for our 1 we embryo. 
I'm not looking forward to my review on the 15th. I just hope we get some answers and potentially hoping they offer us a part refund / discount and we will go straight ahead with a third attempt. Does anyone know how long you have to wait between cycles? Our last cycle was 13 months ago but that was due to my DHs issues so we are good to go as we still have our frozen back up. I can't beleive how calm I've been this cycle and totally not emotional - my 1st cycle I was a mess but this time I think I literally had a wee cry once. I should also really follwo up my NHS appts as thats us been on the waiting list 2 years this June  xxxxx


----------



## Inukshuk

Mexico, I have asked for crinone for my FET. This is because I bled early after my first cycle. Marco said they don't do it as standard for a natural FET but he was happy to prescribe it. No idea about ovulating tracking. Hopefully find out next week after my scratch.
Mrs glasgow, I think you should be able to start your next cycle ASAP. It's good you have NHS as back up...any idea how long the wait is in your area? I think it is about a year in lothian. They now don't deduct NHS goes for having a failed private attempt which they did until last year. Thankfully! Good luck with review appointment next week... It's great you feel calm about what happened and hopefully you'll get the answers you need


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Inukshuk thats good youve asked about the crinone. I also bled early before OTD and had wondered about that as last cyle I was short protocol and you didn't get the crinone. Thats exciting things are moving again for you. I'm guessing it won't be long if your booked for your scratch next week?

I have completley forgotten how long our wait is we are North Lan - I think it was only 12 / 18 months (been waiting about 2 years for the GRI but been attending the doctors / Monklands for 3 years) but so far I have never been seen at the GRI. Our last appt was cancelled and rearranged but I wasn't notified and haven't actually phoend them back for a new appt as we were in the middle of this cycle and I jyst feel we don't gte anywhere with them. Every time we go they do nothing and it takes 3 months to find out my DHS last SA was zero etc so was so stressful my DH really doens't like finding out like that as it came as a complete shock as we had previously had some. Its only really my DH that has been seen to date by Mr Underwood one of the urolgists (we actually met him 1.5 yrs ago at GCRM) as most of the time MY dh has no sperm in his SA. I've heard through here that the NHS only offer you to move straight to donner or surgical sperm retreival we have just been going private as we know we can get sperm and embryos. But I must follwo up as it lookslike I'm getting no where quick privately and an extra 2 shots on the NHS may be required xxx


----------



## Maria00

Mrsrglasgow, good luck on the 15th, GCRM didn't monitor you enough and you should get a refund.

Good luck to all the other ladies cycling right now.


----------



## mexico

Hi all hope you are ok. I had my review consultation yesterday. I asked re crione but marco said no I would just get a shot of otrivelle after replacement. They monitor you by bloods but luckily he said I can have them done in Aberdeen and send them in so will only have to go to gcrm for replacement. 
Xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Mexico thats good you only need to come down once!   Yes I'm sure last cycle I asked and he gave me the same response as you that I was to take the ovitrelle! Good luck and I hope you can get your transfer soon

Thanks Maria for your support- I really do feel that this cycle they let me down plus the whole ec and them suspecting I had ovulated. They just went ahead with ec without discussing our options and we have such severe MF issues that we really would have just cancelled and walked away from ec xxx


----------



## FertileRoad

MrsGlasgow - Dr Underwood is fantastic - my DP and myself have meet him at Nuffield and at GCRM - he was very informative to both of us to be honest he know alot about IVF on the female side as while we were meeting him to have DP examined if Sperm retrieval was a possibility he spoke in depth to me and even drew me pictures of my DP procedure and detailed description of mine. Next time we meet him was at GCRM for the PESA - DP had 10 straws removed within minutes - it was over and done DP got wheeled into the OP room by time I went to the loo and picked up a mag did have time to turn the page Dr came out and said all over it was about £1500.
hope this information helps.


----------



## FertileRoad

Just to let you know that my AMH has returned at 4.3 pmol/L. The 22mm follicle was not noted I phoned asked why not nurse said they don't note the biggest lead follicle and she doesn't know why they don't.  I also see that GCRM Normal range has changed for my age group 42- 45 from lower 2 to upper  11 that was in 2011 my AMH was 6.8 therefore I was  in middle where as they are stating the lower level this year is 1.5 and higher 6.5 once again with 4.3 i in middle. I asked why the change and it's new parameters.

Something to me is just not right maybe it's me over analyzing

Has anyone noticed these changes

On other side gutted that it's so low where is that bottle of wine


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Fertileroad really sorry to hear your AMH was low. What does this mean are they recommending DE for you ? What are you chances with your own eggs ? Fingers crossed for you - you've been through a tough time of it.

Thank you for the info re Mr Underwood we finally managed to get some sperm frozen after numerous SA so we will wait and see what happens now.We just heard a few problems with men with Azsoopermia and having SSR on the NHS so we really didn't want to go down this route unless we had too. Plus when we met with Dr Underwood he said that if there are none in his SA then they might not find any in the SSR xxxx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Just thought I'd let you all know our good news - we came home to a review letter and we have been offered a free cycle. We are delighted xxx


----------



## FertileRoad

Fantastic news MrsGlasgow when will you cycle?


----------



## mexico

That's great news mrs Glasgow I have. Never known a clinic do that before!! 
Fertile road am so sorry re you amh this journey is so hard.

Xx


----------



## Josie1

That's really good news mrsglasgow x


----------



## hopewishpray

Hi ladies just wondering if any of you have done a natural fet GCRM have recommended I do it without all the drugs everything is going through my head like what happens if my lining doesn't thicken enough? Do you still get progesterone to support embryo after and how many frosties should I put back I have 4! I have a beautiful little boy from Icsi with them who is 8months and we have decided to try for a sibling with our frosties xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Thanks girls . Hopefully it's 3rd time lucky for us . Let's just say we were a little shocked when we came home to the letter awaiting us tonight . But I was hoping they would refund part so we only have to pay for the medication .Not sure fertile road as not sure how long you have to wait between cycles .?We have a review booked for this Thursday so I'll ask then . We go on holiday a week on Sunday so I'm looking forward to a we break after my treatment . Hoping we won't have to wait long maybe a month or 2. The letter said I'll go back on the short with slightly less drugs .my dh said you better not post that but I thought well I can't not as I told the rest of my story ! So gave to post the positives .

Hopewishpray sorry I have no idea about fet but hopefully someone will offer some advice soon xxxx


----------



## mexico

Hi hopewishpray I haven't had a fet at gcrm b 4 but did do a natural cycle in Manchester which unfortunately was bfn. We will be doing fet at gcrm in July and marco said we will just have an otrivelle injection as support. We only have 2 frosties so we are defrosting both and will replace whatever is viable xx


----------



## hopewishpray

Mexico we could be cycle buddies as we are thinking the same time 😃 yes I got told it would just get otrivelle injection too we have 4 frosties quite nervous hope my body supports the frostie ok xxx


----------



## Maria00

Mrsrglasgow, so happy for you!   So glad that GCRM decided to offer you a free cycle after what happened!


----------



## [email protected]@h

Hi. GCRM ladies, can I ask - are u prescribed progesterone beyond OTD? I'm currently at the royal in edinburgh 
#dontbother   and I'm looking into getting a prescription for progetrone privately. Cheers.


----------



## FertileRoad

Yes ladies it's a rocky roller coaster lots discussion and soul searching to be done with DP. Not sure if a 43 old dame who thinks she is still 27 can hv good quality eggs that are not chromosome defective. Therefore is my only hope DE.


----------



## stelpo

Fertile - just to give you hope, I am nearly 44 and have a beautiful 4 week old bub sleeping next to me! He was conceived via ICSI when I was 43 with an AMH of 7, measured 2 years before so god only knows what it was at the time we cycled! As you can see from my signature, we have had a rocky time, but in essence we had IVF success at both 42 and 43, although sadly only one is now with us. The review letter we had on the BFN cycle prior to our BFP one was basically suggesting DE although they "would be willing to do another own egg cycle if we really wanted to" which we went with, as DE wasn't a route we wanted to go down.
Hope this gives you a glimmer of hope......good luck!

S x


----------



## FertileRoad

Stelpo - I do remember your journey and the heartache you both had, but congratulations on your 'bud' asleep next to you - fab, you do give me hope - like you our review letter was DE but if we wanted to run with our OE no problem as we did get to ET just sadly the 2 WW was not for us. 
I try to do the faith and science - faith tells me our baby is waiting for us but science says no.

I was at my own GP on Friday who is referring me to Gyno at Southern as I am going with the possibility that the 22mm cyst is still there or it could be hormonal and goes with the cyst that they have found on my breast - I had similar cyst on breast about 20 years ago. Which every happens I think the Southern will give me hystorosopy as it was offered to me before. I feel we have to wait until then to see what happens if only my follicles would grow as they did not respond well with the Flare. Not sure if I or any of us can make our follicles grown before treatment.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Stelpo congratulations on the birth of your beautiful baby boy . Lovely to read you had your long awaited little bundle of joy . Hope your both well .

Fertile road good luck for your appt at the southern . Fingers crossed for you.

Hi to everyone else .

We have our review on thurs but my letter said I'll be back to the flare with less drugs so can't wait to get going again . Feeling so calm about it all now feel like my last cycle was a test run . Going on holiday next week so looking forward to that and hopefully getting going again soon .  Af arrived a week ago so was earlier than expected -came 7 dats after ec not the 10 I was told lol xxxx


----------



## dancingqueen

Thats me started my injections. I was surprised not to get a baseline scan as always had them before. Is anyone doing Gonasi? Apparently the clinic are stopping using it theres no data to prove it makes a diffrence or something hubby feels we have wasted money on them for nothing plus not giving the option and im scared as its the stress of another injection, im really bad with needle phobia plus hate any medical stuff getting done xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Dancing queen how are your injections going ? Sorry not sure about gonasi . How are you feeling ? 

Afm just back from a few days in Spain waiting on my next af to get booked in again . Excited xxxx


----------



## dancingqueen

This new protocol has been so much easier on me, just hope it dosnt let me down at the last minitue!! Trigger shots tonight and retrival on Wednesday. Im on 2 trigger shots Suprecur and Ovridrille but unsure why im on two tonight but guess its part of the protocol. I did ask and apparently im getting two tonight instead of another on Wed is because my estogen is fine but still not sure why. 

For the first time ever the dose seems to be fine, no ohss and cant believe the diffrence. Im fine apart from huge bloating, im tender and sore and only had 1 bad mood which was mild as usually react really badly with the meds. 

I have five good size follicles just now with another five which they are thinking should be up by Wed they are smaller sizes like 1.3 etc I think but they seem to be growing 2mm a day. Also a few under 10. Usually I have about 30 under 10 then end up badly overstimmed

Did you enjoy your holiday MrsGlasgow? You will be relaxed for starting back. We were just back from Feurteventura 2 days before starting back and it worked out great timing, apart from weight gain from the all inclusive lol xx


----------



## FertileRoad

Hi Dancingqueen how did you EC go today? fingers crossed


----------



## dancingqueen

I only got 5 eggs. They were hoping for quality over quantity this time but cant help but feel I must have low quality eggs. 
2 have fertilised. 2 were immature even though they were appropiate sizes and 1 has failed to fertilise. 

Im glad to have fertilisation but its not alot and nothing to fall back on if they dont start dividing properly etc. They are want to push me on with a 2 day transfer so im really nervous incase they dont survive until tomorrow. So far we know they have fertilised, that its too early to grade and that they should start dividing up this afternoon but we wont know til we go for transfer. 

I dont have much luck as last time turned up for transfer to be told it was best to freeze due to ohss then turned up for the fet transfer to be told they hadnt survived the thaw so im really nervous about tomorrow xx


----------



## FertileRoad

Dancing Queen -I have PM you with info that I got at the weekend. Hope it helps. I dont know what I would do in your situation, I only got one and it fertilized and split etc got to ET but BFN. You only have science or faith to guide you . Sending big huggs x


----------



## dancingqueen

FertileRoad thanks very much for that, really helped put my mind and rest and really do think they are better off inside me rather than the lab. 

Had my transfer and have a 4 cell onboard as well as a 3 cell which looks like its just about to change to a 4 cell so think thats the best we could hope for considering its only day two. 

Thats me in the 2ww part of me is positive thinking the is our best outcome yet. Even if it is negative its still our best ever cycle and been on injections on and off for 9 years. Part of me thinking its a long shot. Hubby is on cloud 9 as if it has worked already, he even knew right away what was what when they were talking to us as he has been doing lots of research on embryos and grades and qualities etc. According to him we have a fantastic chance and  its been worth every penny. Im more realistic as we have had nothing but failures every time but this is the best its ever went for us xx


----------



## joanne2001

Hi everyone, don't know if any of you remember me, I had my treatment with GCRM last August and as a result of it! we were blessed with 2 identical twin boys on the 1st April this year...I wish you all the very best of luck and hope all your dreams come true...,for me GCRM were just amazing from start to finish... Any questions, please don't hesitate to contact me
Lots of love to you all
Joanne x


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Joanne - congratulations . Hope you are all well . Thanks for dropping in and letting us all know . It really is lovely to hear the success stories scn happy endings .  

Dancing queen how are you coping in your 2ww? When is your otd ?

Afm: I've to call back on day 1 so can call tomo and get booked in again . Here hoes again - hoping my 3rd attempt is the one xxx


----------



## Maria00

Joanne, so happy for you!    

Mrsrglasgow, hope you'll be 3rd time lucky!


----------



## dancingqueen

Congrats Joanne, thats great you got twins, i would love twins as well. Good thing now the gcrm are happy for me to implant 2 at a time now im older (33 lol) but had few negatives with them

Nearing the end of the 2ww. Beta is Thurs but its my wedding annaversery tomorrow and thinking of testing although might wait til Wed as dont want to put a dampner on the day if its negative. 
Just not feeling very positive and just keep feeling that bad feeling that its not worked. Just no symptons at all and when I had the miscarriage I had every sympton as well as felt implantation as well as just knowing it would be postive before I tested. This time all im feeling is down/depressed which I googled and it seems its down to the crinone pessaries. I was on cyclogest last time and didnt have these feelings but was really sore with them, felt like I was cut and irritated down there with thrush symptons so at least the crinone hasnt gave me those symptons. I have bad period pains for a while now with on/off pelvic pain but not so much the past few days just really intense period pains. Seriously wondering if donor egg may be the best route to take but feel I need another round or two with my own eggs xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Just popped on as haven't been on for ages. 

Wanted to wish Mrs Glasgow and Dancing Queen the best of luck for cycling and testing! Anyone else cycling too.

Hi to Maria, how you getting on?

Joanne!!! Great to hear from you and massive congratulations on the twins! I think you were to weeks ahead of me cycling last year nd I remember you running off to tell your mum you got a BFP!  . Sooooo delighted to hear that resulted in two lovely boys  

I'm continuing with my Chinese herbs but more importantly have started 'living' again! I read some books by Julia indichova and they were so inspiring , that you should use your longing for a baby to explore life. So we put our house up for sale, sold it in a fornight and bought one in a more rural location. DH and I have always wanted to start our own business so we are planning now that and to go travelling too! It's a bit mad but I feel like life stood still for 2.5 years and that can't be good for me or a baby to be! I hope I get to post here one day that we got a lovely surprise and we come back as three or four! 

Good luck to all of you , hope your dreams come true xx


----------



## FertileRoad

dANCING QUEEN - FINGERS CROSSED

Littlewhisper- good for you, good luck in new home, and have a fantastic time travelling.
IVF is so soul destroying

I have made the decision to stop all vitamins, gone are the Q10; the pregnacare, vit D, vit E, acupuncture, the Chinese herbs. omega oil, Hr21 etc etc - I feel fantastic only on the prescription omeprazole but only taking it every 3rd day. I have been so ill on the tablets from 2011, I just could not take it anymore. I think my body rejects all the tablets thus my health deteriorated. Its been about a month now and last weekend I felt so much better, home from work on Friday quick shower and out house into town with DP for unpromptu meal and few wee drinks. Will keep taking the folic acid as if and when I start another cycle at least that will be in my system.


----------



## dancingqueen

Its all over for us. 2 negative tests the past 2 days and im in so much period pain its unbelievable. I think once tomorrow beta is over I will get a period straight away. 

Has anyone done or thinking about donor eggs? Im feeling end of the road with all this rubbish and seriously considering just going for it before I get any older. I know the older I get it will be my one big regret. Im thinking 1 more IVF with my eggs and just go for it. Hubby is 100 per cent for it im not so sure but cant carry on like this my life has been on hold 11 years, im getting nowere and as much as a donor egg is a risk it might just result in my much loved and wanted baby

FertileRoad well done on stopping everything. Its such a relief. I messed around with acupuncture diffrent vitamins etc as well and it was geting me nowere apart from stressing so now im on pregnacare only. Im thinking of the Co 10 are they any good? Im wondering if its my egg quality or implantation issues with me. I was relieved to stop acupuncture, saved a fortune plus dont think I was getting any benefit if anything it was making my periods further apart and I was bleeding and bruised after it even at a top fertility acupuncturist, it just wasnt for me

Littlewhisperer well done on starting living again! Thats what we did, we took time out after all the failures and had no treatment 2010 til now and it was a huge relief. Before that we were not even going on holiday incase it interferred with fertility treatment dates so when we went private we decided we will just suit ourselves. We now go a 2 week holiday whatever date suits us and sometimes we even get another cheeky week abroad, its great we can do things like this now we are a bit more financially stable but its nothing compared to heartbreak of infertility :-( but we are trying to put ourselves first and try to keep positive and keep working away with our house plans etc xx


----------



## FertileRoad

Dancing Queen - sorry to hear your news its so destroying, it all consumes our life so much.
I am considering DE - one day its yes the next its no. I will PM you with a contact who was given to me by an ex GCRM client

Good luck for the futuer


----------



## dancingqueen

Had negative beta as well so its been a horrible few days. I think I will do another IVF with own eggs but after that im seriously thinking of going down donor egg route as well as get some councelling started. Hubby is all for it as well, after 11 years of failed fertility treatments we need to move on. 

Anyone know anything about immune testing? Aparently the clinic dont like it from what I have read? I was thinking it might be egg quality or implantation issues?  If its implantation issues that seems like it would be a problem even using donor eggs and if its something like killer cells then it could mean my body is fighting of the embryo which would also be a problem with own or donor. 
Quick look at London clinics its £750 for immune testing but its vague what it entails and probarly need to see a Consultant as well. They seem to need done on specific dates of your cycle but I dont ovulate at all which is the problem. Also genetic testing is £2,500 so might be as well just chancing an IVF plus I only tend to get 2 embryos anyway so not really anything left to start testing. 

I was thinking of donor abroad for anon reasons. Think if I go ahead with the descion and it worked I would need to just forget the whole donor egg part and focus on the future. Not sure im strong enough for the whole process but feeling lately its the way forward and would start councelling sooner rather than later as time is getting on if I do another 1-2 with my own eggs. Hubby has been looking into the London donor bank which seems quite good as well. America sounds great as no language barrier and you can see pictures and get more information but its really expensivexx


----------



## hg34

Hi ladies...could I join please? Just about to start our 5th attempt at our new clinic....we were in bath before and just transferred our 4 frosties up to gcrm. They seem so switched on...impressed so far. Have an endo scratch on Friday....has anyone had this, and is it painful? Hoping to do a natural fet next month. All advise welcome. How does it work with natural, as I've only done icsi and medicated cycles so far. Do we go there for bloods etc or can our local doc do these? Clinic is a good hour away x


----------



## princess30

Hello lovely ladies  

I don't know if many of you will remember me..Dancing Queen you will.

I have been blessed with a little girl at 30 months old & I gave birth on 10th June to a beautiful baby boy..my life is complete.

To let you know this was our 6th & 7th treatment cycle after a miscarriage and 4 failed cycles thereafter it was a roller coaster of emotions up n down soul destroying. 

Just to say never give up took us nearly 6 yrs to get here with both kids against all odds.
I will forever be indebted to gcrm for giving me my babies.

We had genetic & immune testing done too all came bk clear. .just remember to keep pushing Marco and the team for new protocols and treatments.

On last cycle we did the endo scratch and eeva both helped greatly..wishing you all every success and hope all your dreams come true xxx


----------



## Josie1

I remember you well Princess cause we were cycling at the same time. If mine had of worked I would've been due twins in the middle of this month  

I'm gutted it hasn't worked for me twice on fresh cycles, I'm going through process for FET just now. 

You give me a lot of hope and strength to keep going. It's just so hard and this is only my 3rd time. I can't imagine what you've went though. Delighted for you, your family is now complete  xxx


----------



## princess30

Thank you so much Josie. 
My little girl was natural FET..embryos that survive the thaw are strong..

I know this is emotionally & financially draining..I wasn't even going to have FET I was at the point of giving up.

Hope you get your bubba too Josie xxx


----------



## Josie1

Thanks Princess 

We just need to keep going, at the moment it's emotionally draining but thankfully not financially as these are NHS attempts. The FET still counts as the 1st attempt, let's hope it's the last x


----------



## Highland

Hi everyone. We are considering donor egg IVF - self funding. Have any of you tried this at GCRM, and why did you chose this clinic over any other Scottish or overseas ones? Thanks


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Princess,

Just wanted to say a massive congratulations, I remember you cycled just behind me and I can't believe all the girls from my cycle are having their babies and you too!

I have been trying naturally since January with Chinese meds, no luck so far and just got AF AGAIN !! So feeling a bit low. But I've made some changes and Dh and I are paying attention to other dreams we have, I'm just finding it Hard to let this one lie!
I can't accept I won't be a mum so will be to keep going.

Can I ask what age you are ( think maybe you told me once but your profile doesn't say) I'm reluctant to do IVF again but finding it and to talk anywhere on FF as everyone else is doing it! And no one seems to be trying naturally  

Was your fertilisation good on all your attempts, that's my issue otherwise we have no known issues  

Enjoy your babies you deserve them xx


----------



## Maria00

Princess, congratulations! Enjoy your babies!  

Josie, good luck with your FET!  

LittleWhisper, DH and I are saving for ICSI # 3 and TTC naturally in the meanwhile (as we have done for 10+ years), BUT we have maybe 0.001% of hope with DH swimmers.   Hope you'll be a mom one day soon.


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Maria, good to hear from you. So are you thinking of doing Icsi here or in Greece? I don't actually know what to try next and time is ticking! I said I wouldn't go back to IVF as the chiese herbs have made me feel great but still no bubba   but just not sure what else there is  
Hope you get your BFP on your next cycle Maria xx

Good luck Josie for your FET!!!!! Xx


----------



## Maria00

Greece, but I am still using GCRM for bloods, scans and counseling.  
Are you using a ovulation kit? Did you check for infections? 
Thank you, hope the same for you!


----------



## mexico

Hi everyone I hope you are all well. I have been taking a bit of time out from posting anything on here since we lost our pregnancy in April. The plan for us now is to do natural fet. I have done this once before at another clinic but was unsuccessful. Both the embryos that we have left were low predictors in eeva but went on to be blasts. Has anyone had this before as I have in my mind that because they are low predictors they won't be very strong and won't thaw! 
Good luck to all you cycling at the moment xxx


----------



## Josie1

Hey Mexico, nice to see you back.

Remember frosties are good quality or they wouldn't have frozen them. The fact they are low predictors is nothing to worry about, plenty people on here have got pregnant with low predictors. Good luck xx


----------



## dancingqueen

Congrats Princess, thats wonderful news, you had such a hard time getting pregnant as well as me from what I remember. I took time out for my sanity and the best descion for me. I went back to the clinic this year to find my AMH has went down by a decent anmount and had much better response to the treatment and even got as far as a fresh transfer. Protocols are much better as well as eva and scratch. I am having scratch next time but not sure about eva as I barely get 2 embryos each cycle and they are either frozen or transferred asap but will see how I respond during next cycle. 

As for donor eggs at gcrm. The clinic dont think im at that stage but realistically can only put myself through this 1-2 times so im getting my head around donor eggs so we are ready to go ahead enotionally if we keep failing. 

Still to read up on genetics and epigentics but my gut feeling is telling me to go ahead. I know my one big regret will be not trying at all. 

I need to consider how I will feel if donor egg fails? Not sure how I would cope emotionally, I am trying to be positive however need to be realistic as  well. 

Also not sure I could tell the child but then I would feel like im lying and probarly feel guilty etc but then the child would be mine, I would give birth and be nuturing it in the womb etc

The clinic do egg share but if the women have fertility issues then im not sure of sucess rates etc?

The clinic also work with a Spanish clinic but im not sure how Spanish the child would be? Im just wondering incase people realised the child was a diffrent ethnicity? I still have to do a lot of research but from reading forums a few children were questioning skin colour etc. I was thinking of going abroad originally but just not sure yet

Been looking at London. Think its called London donor bank or something im wondering if they would work with gcrm and I could do my treatment in glasgow? Xx


----------



## Highland

Hi,
We're thinking about GCRM  for donor egg I v f.  We'd  be paying for treatment.  Is there anyone out there who can tell me what g c r m were like for them, how'd you decide to go with this clinic? Thanks


----------



## m222soo

Hi Highland - I had treatment last year with donor eggs at GCRM, have made the decision not to go with them again based on the way my husband and I were treated, had two previous own egg cyles with them which were fine however this was a very bad experience for us and we were kept very poorly informed throughout and very much just a number


----------



## LM76

Hi Highland,
I had my first treatment with the gcrm last year and now I have a 10 week old baby girl. We didn't use donor though. It was my 6th round of icsi. I had 5 unsuccessful cycles at ninewells in Dundee and it was my friend that recommended the gcrm. If I was to cycle again I'd definitely go back to them, they've made my dream come true and I liked all the doctors and nurses, there was only once when one of the nurses was a bit snippy at me, but overall I thought they were fantastic. Good luck.

LM xxx


----------



## TierraFirma

Sorry for barging in here but just wanted to say I went with the gcrm and can't praise them enough, I had icsi there and was successful on our first attempt and I delivered my little man 3 weeks ago 😁can't honestly believe he is here.
My procedure turned out to be more complicated than first thought with apessi having to be done in the end but have to say the staff were fantastic and made us feel so cared for and comfortable, I'm due to pop in and see them next week with my son to say thank you lol 5 staff came in at night just to do my procedure and some of them had been working that morning, the eurologist was called at home during his dinner I believe and asked to come in lol by the time my eggs were injected they only had an hour left and the eggs would have been useless! I will be forever greatful they stayed at the hosp all that time to try and give me and my husband a child, I know paying private can mean ppl do things a little extra but for me they went all out and made me feel they actually cared and wanted to give me the child I had longed for.

Tierra x


----------



## Beldon

Congratulations TierraFirma!!

I've just had my consents appointment at GCRM so it's great to hear such a positive story x


----------



## TierraFirma

Hey beldon

I have my fingers crossed for you and hope you get the bfp you seek 😊 I've read a post by someone else saying they didn't like one of the nurses at gcrm but I've not had anything bad to say about any of them, they were all really nice and made me feel comfortable even had humour which was great seeing as I was crying my eyes out at the thought if injecting myself lmao was a real ice breaker.

Tierra x


----------



## FertileRoad

Not sure where to post but as an ex GCRM and hopefully a next patient this year. I am off to the gyno doctor at NHS hospital for a suspected 22 cm cyst on left ovary (GCRM found but were not concerned). The question I am concerned about is my periods are irregular some months they can be every 28 days then next it can be 48 then back to 28, I have noticed that about 4 days prior to my period I get terrible thrush, bleed when wipe after being to the loo, stomach swells up to looking as if I am about 18 weeks pregnant and stomach hard doing the bricksen hicks then next day period arrives its massive  flood, through trousers as didnt expect it  its red with lots red/black clots and then after one day it disappears and then back next day its brown with brown clots again then back to red, each day I have pain low on the left, when lying on my left side while in bed I need to get up to pee every 2  minutes. Sorry if this is all TMI is this normal should I not tell my gyno when I have the appointment?


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Fertile Rd

Just popped in Didn't want to read and run . I'm not sure about the swelling of your stomach but The blood clots are not good, I know that. I've been doing Chinese herbs and the Chinese doctor I went to talked to me loads about what our periods should be like. For instance I grew up thinking it was normal to have breast tenderness, bloating and the odd blood  clot and dark dark blood sometimes brownish. But we shouldn't have any of this if our bodies are working properly. Clots mean stagnant blood or blood stasis meaning it isn't flowing properly. Hormones are Unbalanced if you have bloating and breast tension. After about three months of doing the herbs my periods are now bright red blood and no bloating or tension its weird..... Still not preggers though  

Just another thing to think about maybe before you undergo more treatment. Best of luck   xx


----------



## FertileRoad

littlewhisper - thank for your thoughts - I already been through the Chinese treatment for many years and still no joy.

Dr Steingrimur Bjornsson is wanting me to go through with a laporoscopy as my symptoms and pain is endrometosis. he feels this is the best thing to do plus he said that in the past it has helped other conceive with a better percentage. He also suggested that I speak to Dr Marco to see if he feels that I should go through with the operation or straight to ICSI. Not sure if I should talk with Dr Marco as no doubt that will cost me about £200.

Suggestions please?


----------



## Figster

Hi, Got room for another?


----------



## FertileRoad

Hello and welcome Figster - its very quiet on the site at the moment. How are you are you cycling with GCRM ?


----------



## Figster

Hi Fertile Road, thanks

We had our consent meeting today - information overload!  I'm going to start treatment on my next cycle.  It's all a bit overwhelming tbh.

I'm 40, rubbish AMH result, we're doing ICSI and we're just having one shot at it and I know that shot is pretty slim but i'd have rather tried than not tried at all but cant afford to go more than once. 

Live in Perthshire, NHS treatment fell through cos of my 'unsuitable criteria' so have gone private. Umm.... not up to speed with the jargon so keep questions simple


----------



## wenisk

Hi Girls,

I am on my second cycle with GCRM. We had our first back in March and got BFP but had missed miscarriage at 8 weeks. Went in for my first scan yesterday after 5 days on injections and there she could only measure 3 follicles! I am on the same protocol as last time so I really don't know what happened. At the last cycle they brought be in for egg collection after my first scan as 4 of the 9 or so follicles were really quite big - ended up getting 6 eggs. They have told me to continue with the gonal-f and go back on Monday for scan. No one mentioned cancelling but I think it's highly likely. So disappointed after everything that has happened.


----------



## LM76

Hi wenisk,
I had my first cycle with the gcrm last year and I only had 3 follicles, as you can see from my signature it was successful and I've now got a 15 week old baby girl, good luck.

LM xxx


----------



## wenisk

Ah thanks LM!  Problem is there is only 3 follicles in total! Not just three they reckon can be used.  One was 18, one was 12 and one was 9. By the time I go back on Monday it's unlikely that the larger one will be any use and no guarantee the other two will have grown. She did say she couldn't get a clear view of my left ovary but I think she was just being nice!  Not really sure why they're bringing me back to be honest as I think this cycle is a bust. I just don't understand what's happened as I had a pretty decent response last time for my amh level (7) and it's only a few months later.  Just feeling a bit down as had just picked ourselves up after the miscarriage to have another go and now looks like we won't even get to collection.  

We have reached top of NHS waiting list so we can cycle with them in Sep/Oct I think but we had just a smooth/easy experience with GCRM last time, I was hoping we wouldn't need to go down the NHS route as any contact I have had with GRI so far has been pretty bad.


----------



## LM76

My amh level was 5, I had about 6 follicles to begin with then at my next scan some had disappeared and I was only left with 3. Out of the 3 they got 4 eggs, which only 2 were suitable to get put back. It was a 2 day transfer, one was a 4 cell top quality embryo and the other wasn't that good but not suitable to freeze so we just put it back too. My worst ever cycle but it just goes to show you it's quality over quantity xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi girls, 

Just popped back in here to say hello after quite a long absence. RSI and a heavy workload for a few months kept me off online forums and in a way it was good to pull the plug for a while. 
I have only read the last few pages and see lots of newcomers. Hi some of you longer members, LW, Mrs Glasgow, Josie, fertile road.

Good luck mrs G for your 3rd attempt. Glad to see you getting on with life LW....sorry no bfp but I know what you mean about your life being on hold for the last few years.
Congrats Steplo, princess and Joanne....lovely to read of your babies safe arrivals.

My hand trouble has thankfully settled down and my work colleague who was out sick for 3 months is back so life more normal now thankfully. I am doing FET at the end of the month, but have zero expectations for it but have to do something with the poor frostie so going to transfer it. Considering we have had 3 transferred twice and no bfp don't any hope for the one last embryo. Just hope it does n't bring me back to the dark place of infertility as felt was coming to terms slowly with how it'll not happen us for. Now that I am 44, chances of a natural bfp is unlikely.
Maybe adoption is a road we'll explore but really not so sure...


----------



## wenisk

So went for follow up scan this morning and have even less follicles! The few bigger ones have disappeared (ovulated?) so only left with 3 smaller one (9-12m). So the cycle will be cancelled.  Nurse was scratching her head and doesn't understand what has happened. She said it's normal for cycles to vary slightly but not to this extent. She is going to get full blood work done this morning to see what is going on. We will get money back but it's £1k+ (excluding meds) seems an awful lot for two scans!  Was pretty down last week but came round to accepting this cycle was a bust and not much can do about it really. Had quite high hopes it would go just like last time but obviously without the miscarriage  .
x


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all well - I had written a big repsonse last week and lost it  

wenisk sorry to hear that it can be so disappointing when things don't go to plan after all the waiting and hoping. Did they do anything different this time? New protocol / drugs etc? I hear you re NHS - but thats good news your at the top of the list and I do read along with the GRI board and they do get alot of BFPs. So fingers crossed for you. I really need to follow things up as weve been on the list for over 2 years. My friend who had sucess 1st time at GCRM thinks its just a numbers games and if we keep going enough we will all get there.

Pippi - good to hear from you. Glad things have calmed down at work for you. We have enough to contend with in our private lives without being stressed at work. Fingers crossed its 3rd time lucky for you. Maybe the more natural FET will help as your body hasn't just been though the stimming process.

LM76 lovely to hear of success stories. Hope your enjoying being a mummy.

Figster - welcome and good luck with your cycle. Do you have an idea of dates yet ?

Fertileroad - how are things with you ? Are you any further forward?

LW hi to you  . How are things?

Beldon - do you have your dates yet to start?

TierraFirma congrats on the arrival of your we boy. Hope your enjoying being a mummy. Lovely to heard positive stories and happy endings.

Highland - did you make a decison about GCRM ?

Danicng queen - how are things with you ? Have you made any decisions yet ?

Hi to anyone I have missed

AFM: 1st scan this morning and the clinic was pretty busy. After 5 days stimming my wee follies have gone crazy again I have 17 at 6 to 9mm and another 6 slightly bigger ones. Thinking ET may be cancelled due to possible OHSS. Back on Friday morning so we'll see what happens then unless I get a call after my bloods have been checked today. I just hope my hormones don't go crazy. Was really hoping for a fresh transfer as it seems to have higher rates with my DHs problems but what will be will be. I have it in my head now we prob won't get ET and will be another few months wait. Just hoping I don't ovulate before ec again but they seem to think it was down to one of the drugs I used last time and they said they have stopped using it and will check my other blood levels on Friday


----------



## FertileRoad

Hi MrsGlasgow - I am waiting to go into hospital on 17th September for a lasoroscopy and laser treatment to remove the cyst and endometris, so hopefully I will be able to get ahead with another cycle of IVF either at GCRM (OE)or abroad (DE). Not sure when I can go ahead after the op. I stop work on 25th August for 3 weeks holiday hope to get abroad for a break then back for operation. So it maybe the best time for me to cycle as I should be stress free as work is getting me a replacement to take over my working duties.

It has been very quite on the forum as lately.


----------



## wenisk

Hi MrsGlasgow - no exact same protocol and drug dosage. I am on flare protocol which everyone seems to be at GCRM (225 of Gonal F). Only thing different this time was I wasn't using gonasi as clinic doesn't use it anymore but as I understand that is only for egg quality and no a stimming drug.  Got letter from GCRM today basically saying it was a very rare occurrence and no indication that they would change anything for next time which is very frustrating.  You should definitely follow up with NHS if you've been on waiting list for 2 years. We've only been on for a year and we're top of list (have first apt next week).

FertileRoad - I notice from your signature that you have different amh results from Nuffield and GCRM. Exact same happened to me. Mine was 1.9 in Dec 12. They told me no reason I couldn't get pregnant and to carry on trying naturally as  DH's SA was fine. 9 months later went to GCRM and it was 8! Although this time DH's sperm motility was slightly reduced but still good count etc. In fact GCRM told us we should carry on naturally for another few months as well.  I wonder which AMH result is right? GCRM did say they would do it again but I preferred second result so didn't want to know if it was lower!  I will get it tested again at GRI I guess when we go for our apt next week so will find out then. I did have an AFC count of around 8 which apparently is more in keeping with the higher result.

x


----------



## plum19

Hi ladies, 

I'm a newbie here but been lurking for a while. Thought it was time i introduced myself! I've recently had a cancelled ICSI cycle at GCRM due to no eggs collected at retrieval. I wanted to share my story as it seems a few others have had problems there recently as well.

A bit about me - had three previous cycles in Aberdeen, severe male factor, very very low counts and motility.  First cycle got 12 eggs and transferred one top quality embie, BFN. Second cycle, 7 eggs but no fertilisation  third cycle 11 eggs, transferred two good quality embies, BFN. We were then told to consider donor or adoption and that we had less than 0.2% chance.  So we thought we'd give GCRM a try for final cycle. Fast forward through various tests, endo scratch, lots of journeys back and forth, lots of money invested and failed egg retrieval and here we are.

I had review letter and they're basically saying it happens to less than 1% of people and don't know what happened (I ovulated early). The thing is, I always thought trigger was meant to be exactly 36 hours before collection, certainly at ARU I was in theatre exactly 36 hours after trigger but GCRM I was well over 37 hours. Can't help but feel angry that if only they'd told me to trigger an hour later it would've been ok.  I had 23 follicles but only 7 mature. In theatre only 3 mature, the rest were gone.

Sorry for long post! Just needing to get it all out, feeling lost as this was final shot and never even got a chance and all that money spent for nothing! Not sure what next steps will be.

Thanks for reading and looking forward to getting to know some of you and your stories  x


----------



## billie2015

Hello everyone,

Plum19, so sorry for you  , I hope you figure out a way to go forward and decide on next steps, whatever they may be. Take your time though, you don't have to know now...

I'm also very new here, just started my very first ICSI cycle on Monday (cause, very poor sperm count), I have a first scan on Saturday to see how everything is going. 

Some numbers about me (I'm a number person!): 
25 yo 
Married for 2 years, TTC idem
AMH 38.8 last May
1st IVF
31 follicles on very first scan (before starting stims)
4th day of stims today
Gonal-F 150

MrsGlasgow, did gcrm say anything about ET cancelation and possible OHSS? I am a bit worried as well for it as my first scan (the one on day 1 before starting stims) showed 31 follicules (?!?). They haven't said anything though. I am eating a lot of protein and drinking loooots (around 3L per day), I also try to walk around 30min to 1h everyday (basically I walk to work).

Wish me luck!


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi everyone - hope you are all well .

Fertile road that's good news you gave a date planned for op . Fingers crossed this makes the difference for you .

We is keys I'm on flare this cycle but 300 gonal f . Which I think is quite high considering intend to over respond but I guess it's maybe down to weight and height etc and I'm very tall and overweight . (This fertility stress doesn't help ). That's great  news your top of the list hope things move fast . We attended for a few appts but they were looking at my my dh only and we weren't even on list yet as I think they thought they would need to perform surgical sperm retreival ( bug we don't want that ). They said it would be back dated so I'd imagine we would be top now but I'll follow up if we aren't lucky this time .

Plum 19 oh what a shame . My heart goes out to you .This happened to me on my last cycle . I had 33 follicles and the morning of ec woke up in extreme pain - well at 5 in the morning so we just missed the eggs .I'm going through a free cycle with them just now .  I was very shocked when I got my review letter but they basically told me in that I'd get a free cycle .  I had a list of questions as long as my arm that I wanted to discuss at my review .I did phone and query why they had went ahead with ec when they suspected I'd ovulated -I think they were quite shocked I asked as the nurse said they wouldn't have known I'd ovulated until I was in theatre . But I pointed out dr m said he'd suspected it with me so I think this was maybe why I got a free cycle .as I had told dr M Before ec I had been in a lot of pain and after wards he had said he'd thought I'd ruptured. Therefore I'd queried why they went ahead with ec as if they'd scanned me before ec and cancelled my ec I'd have got a chunk refunded to put towards our next try. Did you query anything? As if you'd ovulated in my eyes they basically wasted your time and money taking you into theatre ?why aren't we all scanned pre ec and that way we would know our eggs were still there ?its not fair your laying all that money and basically lost your eggs due to no fault of your own .

Hi billie2015 no they haven't mentioned it this time but this is my 3rd icsi and basically I'm becoming an old timer at this . Here's a run down of my attempts : First cycle I got et on day 3 but after my trigger I was in agony . We got a bfn but dr m said I possibly had mild ohss at my review . They got 19 mature eggs at ec and I wad totally gob smacked at this expecting about 10.  Fast forward another year (due to no semen in DHs sa ) and icsi no 2. They changed my protocol to prevent ohss - when I was getting scanned I couldn't believe how many follicles I had . My last scan I had about 30 odd follicles and I laughed as they looked so big .  But as soon as I left the clinic I said to my dh there is no way I will be getting et due to possible ohss .i got my phonecall after 3 and sure enough my blood results were very high 33000 I think ( previous cycle was 22000). and I was told it would be a freeze all with no ET.  So this time I'm More aware of what may happen -2nd scan tomo morning after 7 days stimming . Fingers crossed you don't over respond and hopefully your blood levels are lower than mine ! Oh I didn't get a scan before I started Stimms .  What protocol are you on ?  It may be different to me . 

Afm : scan in morning . Super excited to see how my wee follies are coming along xxxx


----------



## billie2015

MrsGlasgow, thanks for the reply, wow you are definitely used to it! I hope the third attempt works! Hope your scan this morning went good and that everything is going alright!

I'm on antagonist protocol, hence the first scan very early. I've got the second one, day 6, tomorrow I already have a long list of questions, I wrote them all down and, hopefully will get some answers! I will let you know. This is all very exiting and new to me. 

Oh, did anyone tried acupuncture with IVF? I started a couple of months ago, and I don't know if it physically helps but it's so nice to be able to talk openly with someone who really understands everything we go through.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi billie hopefully you'll be lucky 1st time and won't need to get used to it all . Good luck for your 1st scan tomo .. How are you feeling ?Hopefully well both be pretty close timing wise to each other and may end up in on the same day for ec .

Afm :2nd scan went fine follies have kept growing . Got my estrogen levels from wed and they were 3000. So the nurse said that's good . Back on Monday morning for a scan and hopefully ec on wed .she said they were checking another 2 things in my blood today as well and if anything changes they'll phone me when my bloods are back .off on holiday 2 weeks yest so cutting it very fine .if we get et think actually going to be on holiday when bloods are due - eek xxxx


----------



## billie2015

MrsGlasgow, great news! Good to hear everything is going alright! Yes, we have very close timing, though I dunno when I'll get ec, but I will know more tomorrow.
Keep growing those follicles!


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Good luck for tomo morning Billie - it's great to have so do going through it at the same time .let me know how you get on ! X


----------



## billie2015

Thanks! It went great, I've got 26 follicles now, 15(1), 14(1), 13(1), 12(2), 11(1), 10(3), <10(17), the nurse said it was great, and because so many are small it's absolutely not too much! Because I have one at 15mm already she wants to monitor everyday so I'm back tomorrow morning, they say I could have the trigger on Monday so ec on Wednesday, same as you ;-) 
They have taken bloods but we don't know before Monday as the lab was closed.

Let me know how Monday goes...


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Billie that's excellent news you must be delighted  . Hee hee wouldn't that be funny if we were both in on wed . Good luck for tomo morning . Yes I'll let you know how mon goes . How are you feeling ?  X


----------



## Figster

wow, lots of posts since I was last here!  

I get nervous reading all your posts, worried that things don't work out for us, but I see there are some positives amongst your tales.

well I start taking notheristirone on the 30th august, I actually don't know why. Anyone enlighten me?  And then things will kick off for me in September.

School term starts tomorrow and I'll have to tell the relevant staff about the time off I'll require, I live 60 miles away from Glasgow so it's a lot to factor in.

I'm taking folic acid, royal jelly, co-enzyme, vitamin B complex, primrose oil.... not drinking, switched to decaff tea and trying to drink more water but is there anything I could be doing to help my chances here?  

thanks


----------



## billie2015

Hello,

Figster, sorry I don't know anything about notheristirone, good luck for the start in september! I think you are doing plenty of good things, I've also tried acupuncture, I don't know if it is actually helping or if it's just placebo, but it can't hurt and I find it so nice to have someone to talk to that understands everything! If you wanted to give it a go I can't recommend Eleanor Davis in Glasgow, she's great!

MrsGlasgow, hope your scan went well today, we might have crossed pass in the waiting room, I was there at 9am. 

My scan showed good growth but I'm just one follicle under the threshold so I will have one more day of stimms, back tomorrow for an almost certain trigger tomorrow night and ec on Thursday! I like it better this way as I have quite a lot of smaller follies that could use one more stim shot .


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Figster - sorry I'm not to sure myself .always wondered but never asked ! Oh 60 miles is a fair distance to travel . It's best if your work know less stress involved . 

Billie - just missed you i was in at 8.30 and out at 8.50!thats good news your follies are growing nicely . The nurse said ill be ready for ec on wed - have 1 x 21 , 1 x 20, 2 x18, 2 x 17, 1 x 16 and just under 4 x 15 ,1 x 14 and 2 x 13 and and another  8 between 10 to 12.  She really struggled differentiating my left and right ovary - think they are joined up .cmy estrogen doesn't seem to be doing too bad at 8,000 on Friday so awaiting my call to see if well be getting et this cycle and what time I've to trigger . All get exciting   . 

Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## billie2015

MrsGlasgow, that's great news! And great numbers! I have my fingers crossed for you and I really hope you get a fresh cycle! Because my bloods were taken on Saturday I don't have any of my estrogen levels yet, I'm really wondering where they are, I guess they will tell me tomorrow for my last scan.
How does the trigger injection look like? Is it really bigger than the others?


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi billie I just ask because they were 33000 last time which I think is pretty high . As  far as I can remember it's just  the same as normal For your trigger .Well the we click pens like gonal f but it depends what you have been taking ? It's really easy just a we click pen . They are just off the phone so I have to trigger tonight at 7.30 so think that means I'm 2nd in .my levels are 20000 so she said they will wait and see how many eggs I get and how I'm feeling before deciding about et xxx


----------



## Figster

sounds all very exciting for you Mrs G, 

Told the relevant people at work, got a big hug. Theres only one female left in our management team, I'm thankful for that! 

I don't like acupuncture at all.... I was going for crystal therapy for a while but haven't had a session for a while. Not sure if it works but its still a calming experience!  will check back in a few days to see what progress has been made with you all.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Figster glad all went well at your work . Totally eases the stress as there's no way I would get the holidays if they didn't know .

Afm : I had to ask for wed off yest - would have took more time but I stop for 2 weeks holidays next wed and my colleague is off this week . 1st time I've only took 1 day off I normally take 3. My old bosses have left and I had to phone a new one  in London and explain the situation . He said he was suprised I had to take holidays but to be honest I get time off for appts so didn't even ask for time for ec . Just took annual leave previously and when my 1st cycle failed I had to leave work early as started bleeding and they were very understanding . Here's hoping its 3rd time lucky . Feeling anxious now that I may ovulate again but the nurses seem to think it was one of the drugs last time that made that happen so fingers crossed and less than 24hrs to wait now xxxx


----------



## billie2015

Figster, great news for work! You must be relieved.

MrsG, Wow you have high levels of estrogen, fingers crossed it's still okay for you to have fresh et! I will be thinking of you tomorrow. 

I had my last scan today, waiting on the call to know what time to trigger based on estrogen levels. The ones from yesterday were at 4600, the nurse says it's great, they are hoping to get between 10 and 12 eggs from me. We will know on Thursday, I can't wait!


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Billie - thats great news  . This is the exciting bit. Soo trigger shot tonight and then a night off tomo. That will be brilliant between 10 to 12 eggs and with you being quite young I'm sure they will all be great quality.  

Yes I always seem to have high estrogen (last cyle it was 33,000) but the good think is they are now watching it. My 1st attempt they did et without really considering OHSS too much and after I did my 2nd ovitrelle shot -a few days later I was in extreme pain one night and had really really bad bloating. I just put it down to IVF as I didn't know any different. Then at my review when I told Dr M he said I maybe had mild OHSS. I actually go on holiday next week so if I am getting et then I will be away during my 2ww. A week on Thurs we go can't wait   . Seems a bit crazy but we had to cancel treatment in July as we were away the weekend and dates totally clashed so cutting it a bit fine. We are down to use EEVA this time so it would be a 3 day transfer so Sat all going well and I may just need to do a home test if we get ET. Its all gettign really eciting me tomo and you Thurs - fingers crossed for lots of BFPs coming up    xxx


----------



## billie2015

Just got GCRM on the phone, trigger tonight at 7pm and ec Thursday morning at 7.30am, that's 36h30, you made me a bit worried with the early ovulation... but they say they decide the time based on blood sample so I will just have to trust them, and they have been great so far! I will probably be in there around 7am anyway just to make sure I'm not late (I don't have a car so I come by bus or train)


----------



## billie2015

Done!
Awww this is so exciting, phase 1 is over! I can't wait for Thursday morning!
MrsGlasgow my fingers are crossed for you tomorrow, hope everything goes perfectly fine!


----------



## Figster

Hope everything goes well for you MrsG and all the best for Thursday Billie.  Hubby and I have decided to get a travel inn the night before, when I've got a 7.30am appt.  I'd rather have a semi decent nights sleep than wake up at 5am in order to get through there.
Drug company called and left a message today, wanting payment.  will have to find some spare time tomorrow to call them back.
Will keep my fingers Xd for you both and will check in tomorrow to see how things have gone. x


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi girls 

Billie - thank you .that's great news . Phase 1 complete  . Don't worry about that I was just really unlucky . Enjoy your drug free day tomorrow . 

Figster : thanks . Well that's great news once your drugs are ordered your nearly on your way  . 

Afm : just getting ready for tomo morning . Taking my nail varnish off and then early night for me .  Will let you know how things go xxxx


----------



## billie2015

Good luck for today MrsGlasgow!

.... Well you must be done by now, but I'm sending a lot a good energy to your collected eggs!


----------



## billie2015

Oh, and I've been meaning to ask, GCRM asked me to bring a t-shirt or top for ec, why is that? Is the operation so messy I need a spare one? Or just to have comfortable top... I don't really understand.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies :

Billie - I always take a different one and change into it . You bleed a we bit but not a lot . I was thus morning thinking i could just wear what I'm wearing but wanted something a bit longer . It's all very nice and you have we blankets and stuff covering you .

Afm : not long home went shopping and for lunch on the way home hee hee .Got 22 eggs so a bit more than expected . Freeze all due to possible OHSS so just looking forward to my update on how many were mature and an update with the icsixxxxx


----------



## billie2015

Hey MrsGlasgow, thanks for the reply! 

Too bad for the freezing, but gosh 22 eggs is a lot, lots of potential babies ! Hope they fertilise well and make great embryos! Keep us posted.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Thanks Billie  . How are you feeling ? Excited ? They have a busy day today 3 girls in this morning and another 2 in at lunch time for ec xxx


----------



## billie2015

Yes, I'm sooo excited, can't wait for tomorrow to finally arrive! Wow 5 ec in a day, they certainly are been busy! I hope for them it's not the same tomorrow!

When will you know about fertilisation?


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

They'll prob phone tonight about 5.30 ( I've learnt it can be that late ) to let me know how many eggs they have managed to inject .are you having icsi ? Ivf ? Then tomo morning prob around 9.30ish to let me know about fertilisation and then they are into EEVA . Dr m had said not to use EEVa to get our £850 back as they will want to try and take to blast but we decided we would rather use it as well .  The embryologist said they would colour co ordinate to freeze so they know what's high /med / low but I'm not imaging at that point we will have a lot of embbies l xxxx


----------



## billie2015

Wow, tough decision this Eeva thing, hope the majority of the 22 make it to tomorrow!
We are having ICSI as well, sperm count is very very low (last one said 0, with only traces of sperms so icsi is our only chance).


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hey girls -  just had my call .  Out of the 22 eggs 21 were okay for injection . The embryologist said 4 look as if they may not make it so we have 17 left . Fingers crossed for lots of fertilisation  tonight    . Billie it's amazing what they can do my DHs samples are mostly zero . If we get 10 swimmers we think we've hit the jackpot  .  She'd didn't use his frozen back up as there were enough motile sperm in his sample today   . I'm so happy so we still have 2 straws frozen .


----------



## Figster

rushed back as quick as I could!  wow Mrs G that sounds all amazing.  I'm going to be going through ICSI as well (poor motility is the reasoning behind it)

So many eggs, wonderful.  Even on clomid nothing was happening for me so I'm really worried that the Gonal-F will achieve hee-haw too.  My AMH result was 2.4 as well....

I cant help but think i'm heading for a fall here, you guys are younger than me and have gone through so much... keeping everything crossed for you Mrs Glasgow! 

Hope tomorrow goes well for you Billie!  x


----------



## billie2015

MrsGlasgow, that is fantastic news! Well done you! You have grown some perfect follicles and you should be proud 
Third time's the charm! Positive energy flying your way!

Figster, don't think like that! Clomid and Gonal-F are very different drugs! You don't know how your body will react until you try it! Give it a chance to prove you what it can do


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Figster fingers crossed you respond well . I've never tried clomid but would imagine it's very different to gonal f . What dose are you going to be on ? Fingers crossed for lots of follies .

Billie - thank you and sending lots of positive energy your way for your turn tomo morning .   

I bumped into a friend of mine and her hubby at Gcrm last dec and she's due her baby in 2 weeks I just keep thinking about them  xxxx


----------



## Figster

I have no idea what dose I'll be on.... paid for the drugs today. My H is going thro on Saturday to collect the notheristerone, I gather they will just keep everything else there until I am required to get them?  I want to be positive..... its not easy tho!


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Figster yes I just collected my notheristertone on its own and then you can collect the other stuff when your getting your pros tap . If that's what your having ? But if you did collect it all they would run through and show you with a test one in the clinic as they don't open yours and show you it anyway it's test ones they use .yes I'm normally so pessimistic . I think it's a way of protecting ourselves xxxx


----------



## Figster

cheers Mrs G.  Did you get lots of side effects with these drugs?  I'm a bit anxious about those.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Figster no I didn't have any side effects at all with the drugs xxx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies

Billie - hope all went with ec this morning. Looking forwrda to hearing how you got on.

AFM: well ladies good news so far out of our 17 eggs - 15 have fertilised    . I am over the moon and they are now all tucked up in EEVA for 48hrs. Bit upset we don't get an update tomo so its a long wait to Sat morning to see our EEVA predictions and also the embryologists predictions. Then they are hopefully going to take them to blast on Monday. Just really     that at least one we embryo makes it to blast. With our 1st cycle we had 13 fertilise but then the next day 5 embbies stopped growing and by day 3 we had two good embryos and 1 average.  I am expecting alot of them to drop out between now and Sat morning xxx


----------



## billie2015

Hey MrsG, great news! 15 fertilised that is some good job! Hope you have good news on Sat as well!

I'm finally back home after ec, lunch etc. We had 12 eggs collected, 10 mature enough for icsi!!! We are really happy about the numbers! Can't wait for my phone call tomorrow! Hope you set a good fertilisation mood in the lab MrsG ;-) They were able to use DH fresh sample as well so, so far so good. I will be back on Tuesday for a fresh blastocyte transfer (providing everything goes according to plan).
Phase 2 is starting today and maybe it's the day of my first baby's conception! :-D


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi Billie - wow thats great news   . They were quick letting you know as well.  Thast great they could use DHs fresh sample as well as I hav eread it may help with pregnancy rates. 1st cycle if was frozen back up we had to use and this cycle fresh. In fact maybe thats why theres a bigger % fertilised this time. Sending lots of positive vibes your way for great fertilisation    .  Glad to hear phase 2 has started. How are you feeling after ec? What doctor was it today ? xxx


----------



## Figster

OOoooo good news to come home to, that's fab!! keeping everything crossed for the pair of you! 

we don't have frozen sperm samples so it will be a fresh sample for us, also.  Glad to hear you didn't have any side effects Mrs G, I hope I am in a similar position when the time comes. 

take it easy girls!


----------



## billie2015

Dunno about the doctor, I'm not really good with names 
I'm not feeling so great actually, wasn't expecting so much pain (well, do be honest I wasn't expecting any, I didn't really think about that  ). Right after the operation we went for a walk and I felt great, just a bit tired, but now I went home and rested in bed I feel worse! I really hope it gets better tomorrow, I was hoping to make the most of these 5 days without anything in me to worry about (I felt stressed to do anything that would hurt my folicles and I know I will be even more afraid to hurt my little embryo!).

What about you MrsGlasgow, did you feel bad yesterday? Is it better today?


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Billie : i expected a little but took paracetamol before leaving Gcrm yest incase it got worse . I think I was worse after my 1st time of maybe I just rem it worse . Feeling okay today just a few niggles a lot better than yest . I was fine really just every time I stood up it hurt a we bit till I was moving but when I was sitting if was fine .today I was thinking it was maybe slight ohss but I'm on medication so hopefully doesn't come too much .  Hope you get a good sleep and wake to great news in the morning .

Figster : won't be long coming round for you .  Once you start your nor tablets it flies in.


----------



## billie2015

Feeling much better today! Up for salsa night tonight 
I just got THE phone call and we have 6 embryos, 6 of my 10 eggs fertilised. Next update Sunday morning to see how many made it to day 3 embryos and transfer of blastocyte (single elective I hope) on Tuesday


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Billie : thats great news. 6 embryos - amazing  . Glad to hear you are feeling much better   . Brilliant I'm sure you'll be on a high all day.  Yes that probably a good plan having SET with you being so young and especially if its a blast you are having transferred. 

I woke up early this morning thinking about my we embryos and think my DH did to. He started chatting about numbers and having 15 good embryos LOL. I doubt very much we will have anything like that I'm     that we at least get 1 high predictor. As last time we lost alot on the way and I had a double embryo transfer at day 3 of two apparanly "perfect " embryos graded the highest 4 / 4 and it didn't work so can't help but think our we embryos aren't the strongest. Then again it oculd have been down to my crazy estrogen levels that I don't think helps with implantation. Mine were 22,000 on my last blood test before EC on my 1st cycle and they did ET but this time they were 20,000 and they have told me freeze all.  All these things that swirl around your head ,I must say I am feeling slightly more confident this time. Don't kow why but I am actually envisaging it may work. My poor DH has worked so hard. Our 1st cycle he was a smoker and had just recently given up plus he has been on medication and lots of vitamins for a long time now so hoping something makes a difference plus my body will be a calmer place   with mo crazy hormone levels xxxx


----------



## billie2015

MrsGlasgow, definitly, hormone levels and your hubby's new way of life can't hurt your chances! You must be so looking forward to your phone call tomorrow morning! I have my fingers crossed for you!

I'm hoping I will get good news on Sunday morning for day 3 embryos  But I am feeling so optimistic! It's already great news to know that my husband sperm and my eggs can fertilise, that was my biggest fear. Now it's wait and see but it's not in my hands anyway!


----------



## billie2015

MrsG, any news yet? 
Hope you get your phone call soon and that it brings great news!


----------



## Figster

Popped back to look for updates, tis all very exciting and nerve-wracking at the same time!!!  Good news for you Billie,hope you get more good news in your phonecall.

my H is off to Glasgow this morning to pick up my tablets, start them next Saturday. I meanwhile am getting ready for a 1940s vintage day, any excuse to wear my red lippy, LOL! 

will pop back in later x


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi girls : sorry it's taking me so long. Got the call just before 11 was driving on my way to hairdressers. Was a long morning . Not brilliant news from EEVA but we have 2 x medium predictors , 9 x low and 4 non predictors . The non predictors stopped growing after fertilisation - well 1 made it to a 3 cell . The embryologist though said we have some beautiful embryos .the 2 medium are a beautiful 6 cell and 7 cell . The interesting thing though is our low predictors - we have 1 ( or 2 Cant really rem ) 9 cell , 2 x 8 cells and 1 x 7 cell that she said are perfect looking embryos . She wants to take to blast but she has said tere are no guarantees we will get to blastocyst but she wouldn't recommend freezing today . So begins the next 48hr nail biting time . At first I was a big upset as thinking our furthest along embryos were 6 cell and 7 cell but didn't realise the low ones gave seemed to hb pass the medium .  She also said that low predictors that make it to blast have as high a likelihood to become a pregnancy as high . So it's now all down to whether we get any blasts      Xxx


----------



## Figster

my god, I had no idea it was so complicated. I have really no idea what all of your post means other than sensing some disappointment, I'll keep fingers crossed that they turn to blasts... is that what they transfer back into you?? x


----------



## billie2015

Wow! It is really tricky!
Weird this eeva prediction thing, but it should help elect the best one on Monday. Do you know what time you are going there? Do you get another phone call with updates?
All the best energy to them to become blastocytes, but out of the 6 or 7 there should be some! Statistics are on your side! And you have much better number than your first IVF (your hubby's new way of life probably paid of!

Gosh, these 5 days are way worse than the stimulation phase!!! I would have never guessed it would be so hard on me, I can only think of my 6 fertilised eggs and I'm sooo stressed for the phone call tomorrow.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Figster don't worry the embologist will explain it all along the way. I only know a we bit as it's my 2nd / 3rdish time . First time all we wanted was to get to blast but we didn't make it and was advised a day 3 transfer ( was upset at the time ) .im a numbers person so I remember we were told they were grade 4/4 the best grade for embryos . I think they grade blastocyst differently by letters . We had one average6 cell in the same day that attempted to get to blast but during make it .  The other 2 were inside so no idea if they made it as far as blastocyst inside me . 

Billie - I'm not having et this month .to prevent ohss I have been advised to freeze all otherwise transfer would have been today . With eeva they transfer at day 3. Because it's a freeze all they are taking to blast    . It's  funny started thinking later in the day we have at least 6 good embryos and last time we only had 3. So that is a lot better and I've never known any of our embryos to make it to a 9 cell . And she did say the low ones are good looking embryos . Yes I think with our severe male factor though our statistics may be a big lower than normal .  I know it's very hard swinging whereas when your stimming you feel as if your doing something . It us ver stressful indeed xxx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Lol excuse the typos ! That's meant to say very hard waiting on updates about your embryos . The other day I felt so bad like I shouldn't be separated from them but it's our only hope having ivf so here's hoping we have lots of good news coming our way xxx


----------



## billie2015

MrsG, of course you're having fet, so sorry, I forgot!
I totally understand you feeling bad separated from these growing embryos! 

We just got our phone call, all 6 fertilised eggs made it to day 3!!! Yiipee! We have 2 x 8 cells, 2 x 7 cells, 1 x 6 cells and 1 x 5 cells. All good looking, the 5 bigger ones are rated 3/4 and the 5 cells is a 3/3.
Good news and great present for our 2 years wedding anniversary today 
They are taking them to blastocyte, transfer Tuesday at noon. We are over the moon.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Billie that's great news  . It's great to get an update as well -too so you know how things are going . Fantastic - so exciting . Will you get a phone call tues morning or have you just to go in at noon ? Happy anniversary - hope you have a lovely day xxxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Great to see MrsG that your embies are coming along well. Hopefully you will get a good number for freezing. Strange that you always get OHSS but good they monitoring you. Are you going away for your holidays? 


That's a great no. Billie so good luck for transfer. Good your numbers have n't dropped fertilisation.

I had my FET on Friday, only 1 to transfer so don't hold out much hope for it....considering we've always had 3 put back before and no BFP.
I had transfer on Friday and they said OTD is Tuesday 2nd September...that's 11 days later. Considering the embryo is already 5 days old that 16 days which seems a bit long...
The FET is so much easier than the full cycle..my bladder was n't full enough so we did n't see the embryo on the screen.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi Pippi great to hear for you .  you never know especially with it being a FEt it must be a strong embryo to have survived the process so far . What happens with FeT ? Do the embryos loose cells ? I've heard other people say this is normal ? Do they watch them for a bit again before et ?  Wondering what may lie ahead if we are lucky enough to get frosties .Hope the 2ww isn't driving you too crazy and sending lots of good luck wishes your way 

Oh I'm hoping we get at least 1 Pippi I doing think our we embryos are very strong but have double the number of good embryos at day3 as we did our 1st cycle so hoping and praying xxxx


----------



## Figster

great news Billie!!! xx


----------



## billie2015

Figster, Pippi and MrsG, thank you very much!!

Pippi, as MrsG said, you never know! I'm sending you lots of positive energy for your 2WW, do you do/eat/drink anything in particular?

MrsG, I don't think I will have anymore updates no, we'll just have to go there on Tuesday morning and find out how our embryos did, but out of the 6, there should be at least one blastocyte, so it's really unlikely that I'll go there for nothing 
As for you, I keep my fingers crossed but the fact that the numbers are so much better + they are taking them to blastocytes definitely increase your chances! He! you never know, if you are VERY lucky you might get two shots out of what you've got  A first kid now, another in a couple of years  (how many would you like ideally?)
It might seem impossible, but for people like us, having an embryo is already a miracle so everything is possible!
Keep us posted tomorrow, I'll be waiting your news! Do you know when you'll get your fet? How long do you have to wait?


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Billie - I was just being nosey hee hee .yes fingers crossed for more than one blastocyste for you on Tuesday .  

I was just saying to my dh although a lot are low predictors we do have at least double the number of good embryos this cycle . Just because they were mostly given a "low " prediction it does worry me slightly. the embryologist did say we had some good / perfect embryos and I'm sure if they weren't hopeful we'd get at least one blastocyste they would have froze on day 3. In the olden days I would have loved 2 or 3 children but these days I'm more thinking if I am blessed with one then I wouldn't put myself through all this again. Fingers crossed for lots of GCRM BFPs coming soon  xxxx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi ladies

Mind if i join you?

Undergoing my first IVF cycle at GCRM. Had my prostap on 12th August and now on day two of stims (yuck!) 

Interested to know thoughts on EEVA. Im 33 and we are in the unexplained fertility bracket so trying to work out if its worth it or not.  

Part of me thinks if it will improve chances at all, we should. But the other thinks its a good chunk of cash towards another cycle! 

X


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi shiny happy girl -  welcome . This is a great we placed for asking lots of questions and getting great advice . What have GCRM said about Eeva ?i felt I wanted to use it this cycle as our 1st cycle failed and we have severe male factor .My friend who was unexplained ( who I'd never discussed our issues nor she had hers  ) until I bumped into her and her dh in Gcrm were unexplained .It worked 1st time for them and they didn't use Eeva . The surprising thing was after egg collection Dr M said to me no to use Eeva to get our money back as we were taking to blastocyst to freeze all . But I still went ahead and used it and will be interesting to hear our latest results today  . Hopefully there are some girls out there reading along that have use  eeva and have had their results . I'd live to hear from them too xxxx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi Mrs G

In my consultation Dr G said it would improve my chances by 13% (about 5% overall) but otherwise, didn't say much more. However, when I read about it on their website, it pretty much says not to bother for my age etc. 

They've said I can decide after egg collection so will maybe just see how many I have to play with! X


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Shiny happy girl - yes prob best to wait see how many eggs you have after ec and then decide . 13 per cent is a good increase on your odds but I suppose the big thing is making it to blastocyst as she said to me any low predictors that make it to blastocyst have as much chance of a pregnancy as high predictors 

It was funny when dr M said not to use it - when the embryologist came in she said its amazing and thought i was right to still use it .well see how the predictions matched my out come. Biting my nails waiting to hear from them -  hopefully should be within the next hr .  The interesting thing was our 2 medium predictors were a 6 cell and 7 cell . But some of our low predictors were 8 and 9 cells - all top grade at 4/4 so if I had been having transfer and not used eeva they wouldn't have selected any of those 2 medium predictor embryos to put back . It would prob have been the 9 cell and 1 8 cell that were both predicted as low from eeva xxxx


----------



## billie2015

Hey Shiny, and welcome!
Good luck with the stims, are you doing the injection yourself or is your husband doing it?
I'm sorry I can't be of much help for eeva as I am not using it. I would probably ask Dr / embryologyst after egg collection for advice. Don't worry too much now.

I have one question for anyone who already had a transfer at GCRM, do you know roughly how long it last? I am trying accupuncture and would like a session right after but I have no idea what time I will be out.


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Thanks Mrs G! It's intriguing isn't it! Technology's great but will be interested to see how you get on and what they advise. Good luck!!!! Will be looking for your update in a hour 😃🍀. 

Hi Billie - bit of both. Did it myself this morning but yesterday, I put the needle in but them had to get him to press the plunger down as I couldn't do it!!    Had a bit of a wobble with my jag last night but much better today. What are you doing?


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Billie - which acupuncturist are you going to? I've been going for months and want before/after ET but don't live locally so need to find another to use. GCRM recommended a few but interested to know who you are using.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Billie think you are maybe there an hr from start to finish . Et itself only takes about 5/ 10 mins . I now Pippi had someone come to Gcrm and had it before and after et one of the times . I've never used it . I was going to this cycle but just kind of didn't get around to it with all our delays .

Shiny I think I have a few recommendations in my email I could forward on? I did look into it a while backXxx


----------



## billie2015

Hey Shinny, my accupuncturist is Eleanor Davis, she is brilliant!
I really love our sessions, she knows a great deal about IVF procedures and is really good. I had never tried accu before so I can't compare her with anyone but I wouldn't want anyone else!
Let me know if you contact her what you think of her.
I will be going to her tomorrow for before/after ET sessions, but she can also come to GCRM if you prefer (but You have to pay 100 to her and check with GCRM to have a place to do the sessions.

MrsG, thanks, one hour is great, I'll see if she can work with that.


----------



## billie2015

By the way, do you have any opinion about exercising after ET (not right after obviously, but during the 2WW)?
I really like that sometimes, dancing, jogging... it helps me with stress but I wouldn't want to do anything that might hurt or "detach" the little embryo...


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Thanks Billie! Will look her up. 

Mrs G - thanks but GCRm emailed me a list. Was keen to know if anyone could recommend though. 😀


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Billie don't think I did any . It drives me crazy as I do powerhoop  and piloxing but I don't think can be the best rattling a 5lb hoop about your tummy so I stop from stimming through . Did you get a we leaflet ? Saying dos and fonts ? I've not really read it all as not having et just now  xxx


----------



## billie2015

I've got a leaflet about the whole process but it's not really helpful (I don't think I've seen dos and don'ts), it seams that GCRM is pretty confident with all this exercise thing, they say it's okay to resume to our normal exercise routine pretty quick but to avoid too strenuous, I'm not sure exactly what is considered strenuous though... 
I was googling it a lot and I seem to find both study that says exercising is bad, and other that says it's good, so I'm a bit lost.
But I guess because I'm so scared it will do something wrong I will stick to walking and nothing more (which is too bad as I love salsa dancing and some friends have plans of going this week...). I wouldn't want to see a negative test and then regret having danced too much or something.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Alan Hunter was the accupuncturist I used. He was able to come to GCRM for pre and post transfer acc. He just waited around in reception while I was having the transfer. It cost 80 pounds but that was a year ago.
We did n't use it for the last 2 transfers though, since you only know your trasnfer time at such short notice he could only do it if he happened to be free at that time. For the first trasnfer, I had rang a few and told them my potential transfer day and had 2 potential accupuncturists lined up depending on if it was a 3 or 5 day trasnfer.
For the 2nd trasnfer they said I could go to their clicic for pre and post trasnfer but know LW did that before and found it stressful and I think I read a study where travelling for acc had no improvement. The stress and hassle probably cancels out the relaxing effect.
You need to tell embryologist or clinic you want to do acc as they will try and get a room that you can use for longer.

I used EVAA for the 2nd cycle. Don't know if it improves success rate but helps you determine which embryos to put back on day 3, so in that way improves success rates as the best go back. However i always think that even if you don't trasnfer back a good one sure it should to go blastocyte and be there for a FET. 
Have heard of people on here having BFP from low predictors....
I had 3 high predictors put back and bfn...
I think the embryologist said she and EVVA would have picked the same 2 embroys for transfer on day 3 and the 3rd EVAA picked a differnt one to what she picked. Marco prob said not to use EVAA as you won't doing a 3 day transfer... I think that's where its most useful. Once they go to blastocyte I think EVAA data is n't that relevant anymore as EVAA is predicting which is most likely to go to blastocyte.

Yea Mrs G maybe the frozen embryos loose some cells ? When our one was frozen it was 2AB, when they thawed it out the embryologist said it was 1BB. Never asked was that just cause a different embryologist graded it or if it did detoriate and lose cells after freezing. They rang me at 10am to say embryo survived and I had it transferred at 12.30 so they probably have it growing for at least 3 hours.


Billie, If you enjoy dancing and do it regularly go for it.I think if its going to work its going to work. I am not doing anything special in this 2ww but then I am not best person to ask as my mind is geared for a BFN. 
we had to make a mad dash for our flight the day after trasnfer so hope all ok ! Our Flight was delayed an hour and we were happily reading and watching TV in airport when we heard last call for flight. Pilot had been sick and they managed to get another pilot at last minute, but we were n't keeping an eye on screens to noticed it was nt delayed anymore.


----------



## 8868dee

Hey all just thought id pop by and see how u r all doing x 

Gl to those of u due to have ex and transfer soon xx and gl to u all wherever u r in ur cycles xx
Hi to the newbies who I don't know xx gl to u too x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Thanks Pippi - that's really helpful. 

Hi Dee!


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi girls 


Hi dee lovely to year from you . How are things with you ? 

Afm: Well just had my call . Really was so anxious as expecting it this morning so started thinking none had made it and they were waiting to set if any did before phoning . And yes they are just off the phone we have 1 we perfect blast frozen and she said she had checked this morning and was waiting till they had got to blastocyst . I am so happy , can't stop crying . Never made it this far before I am so delighted . It was one of our Eeva low predictors- the 9 cell on day 3. She said we still have another 7 still in the running and will check tomo to see if any have made it .    . They are compacting just now xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi shiny xx 

His mrsg I'm good thanks you xx yay for ur frostie and gl with the rest xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Dee -Congratulations on the arrival of your we bundle . Hope your enjoying every minute xxx


----------



## billie2015

MrsG, great news!!! 
You will get your fet after all! And blastocyte, so more chances for it to work!
I will keep my fingers crossed a little while longer in the hope that some of your other 7 catch up and make it to the freezer!

Anyway, congrats, making it this far is already a great achievement! Well done to you, your DH and your small embryos!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Fantastic Mrs G! X


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Thanks ladies . I know such a relief  . Really can't believe it. At least we know we can get this far if we need to attempt another cycle .

Billie -  good luck for tomo . Hoping you get a few frosties as well 

Will let you know tomo if we get any more  .Looking for a run down on FET? Any ladies who have been through it ? This is all new to me xxx


----------



## marionm

Hi ladies,
Not been on this site for a while but been reading your progress this past week.

Mrs G....just thought I would answer your question whilst it is fresh in my mind....
I'm currently in my 2ww after a natural fet....

Very straight forward-had bloods on cd11 then again on cd14,transfer scheduled for cd20...only 1 wee blastocyst which thawed perfectly & was transferred on Thursday. So easy compared to full cycle. 

Although waiting to hear about thaw was torture & obviously the 2ww is just as bad! 

Ask away if you have any questions.

Lots of luck to all in this difficult journey.
Marion x


----------



## Figster

Hi Happy shiney girl, I'm new here too but you're ahead of me I start taking my tablets this weekend......
We have paid for Eeva and hoping it helps, our chances were 15% without it and eeva raises that a bit.

good news Mrs G, wishing you all the best.

what does FET mean?

ETA I'm now guessing it means Frozen Egg Transfer?


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Thanks Marion that sounds pretty simple compared to the full cycle .  good luck with your 2 ww. When is your OTD ? Oh I can imagine today's wait was torturous didn't get a call till 2pm . Do they thaw that morning? 

Figster FET means frozen embryo transfer . I've not been allowed embryo transfer due to risks of OHSS . Oh that's exciting you are starting soon


----------



## marionm

My OTD is Monday 1st....6 sleeps & counting! This is my 4th 2ww & it really never gets any easier. 

Evey twinge or lack off any twinges has me  in a mild panic! 

They thawed out wee embryo on the day of transfer & phoned about 9.30 to say our wee Frostie had thawed beautifully...I have to say  I was an emotional wreck waiting for that call.  

Just have to hope & pray this is out time. 

When will you be going for. Your FET?  Great that you have a wee blastocyst! 

Marion


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi Marion : oh good on you. I have only ever had 1 ET and the 2ww drove me insane.  I can imagine the anxiety - but thank goodness your we frostie suvvived the thaw  . Here hoping for a BFP for you    . 

Billie - how did ET go ? Looking forward to hearing your update. 

AFM: Had another update from GCRM and I am soo happy we now have 2 wee frosties   . She said they were both good quality.  None of the others were good enough quality to freeze as she said they wouldn't survive the process.  I was such an emotional wreck yesterday I didn't ask the quality or grading of our we blastocyst. So she said they are both good quality but one is a 2BB (yesterdays) and todays is a 5BB. She said they would go with the 2BB first so I'm guessing they will recommend Single embryo transfer this time as its a blastocyst ? Well todays we embryo that was frozen was one of the medium predictors so not to sure my thoughts on EEVA. Just delighted we have 2 we frosties and I now need to hope and pray they defrost okay - so strange talking about our future babies like this . SO I phoned to ask when we can go ahead with FET and the nurse laughed and said I was keen to let my body get over this first so I have to wait for my bleed and then my following bleed and then i'm good to goxxxx


----------



## Figster

so have you to wait for 2 cycles  I thought they'd be organising transfer soon.....  

As a teacher, I'm not going to be able to take phonecalls as and when I get called, that's going to be difficult for me to handle I think.
Its my fertile week at the moment and despite not having fallen pregnant we are still trying.  I'm paranoid about taking these nothesterine (sp) tablets now as the leaflet says NOT to take them if TTC.... and the nurse said I'd be fine if I did happen to fall pregnant...  H thinks its all very unlikely. 

Guess I just have to bide my time and see what the story is for me.


----------



## billie2015

MrsG, another one! And a 5BB!!! Wow, amazing! Well done! That's great news!

Sorry I haven't posted earlier, transfer today, I found out that 5 of our 6 embys stopped developping ! I felt like the world fell on me! Fortunately there was one little warrior left, not yet a blastocyst but going in the right way, the embryologist said she still had good hopes it will implant. So transfer. It was so moving to see a little white dot on the screen, I cried, dunno if it was for the 5 embys lost or the one now inside though... I felt like a mess!

I had acupuncture beforehand and afterwards, I dunno if it does anything to help, but I feel so great talking to her, and this afternoon, I needed it so much, she was great, told me that with 6 embys at day 3, taking it to day 5 was a risk, and 1 at that point is great. She also said that we have so much more chances that it will work, I have the right to be optimistic!

Oh and MrsG and Figster, my survivor was my 6 cells embryo on day 3, the embryologist said she would have given me one of the two 8 cells if the transfer would have been on day 3, and apparently it wouldn't have worked! So I guess that's where Eeva takes all its meaning! (but again, if your taking to blasto... not sure it's needed)


----------



## Figster

Oh billie!!! I'm saddened for you but keeping everything so tightly crossed for your survivor!  Wonder why she said the 8 cell wouldn't have worked out?  I don't get that... 

I wish science was a little bit more straight forward sometimes....

So do now you now have to wait and sit it out till test day?? Take good care xx


----------



## billie2015

Figster, thanks! Apparently the 8 cells were not as strong as the 6 cells, they did not make it to blasto so less likely to make it inside me either...

Yes, now, just wait and wait and wait again! Looking forward to the 8th!


----------



## Figster

****Question****

I know this whole procedure can be like 'how long's a piece of string' but I'm going for my prostrap on the 12th Sept and my follow up scans on the 19th sept where i'll be day 6 into the injections.

so what I want to know is
a)when do I approx STOP injections?  
b) when would I be looking to get egg collection?
c) when would transfer be? 

I know its not possible to tell me in any certainty but approximate dates would be helpful because having not had this before I cant work it out.

thank you!


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Billie ; Congrats on being Pupo . Sending you big hugs   This ivf roller coaster is a very tough one . So glad you have your wee fighter on board though . Glad you acupuncture went well and hope it relaxed you .fingers crossed for your long awaited BFP xxxx

Figster : That's a shame as when your waiting on these calls we all went to know as soon as possible , I'm sure you can maybe leave a note for Gcrm and ask them to call you at a time that's convenient ? Like lunchtime or after school ?is it the northeristerton ( please ignore spelling ) you are on ? I'm sure if they said it would be fine then it would be . Xxx

Afm :No they said to wait till my next period after all my treatment . Hopefully won't be too long . But after 4.5 years a few more months seems like nothing . I'm just so happy some of my we embryos made it to blastocyst


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Figster : apologies I missed your post .

I've cycled 3 times . Twice I stimmed for 11 days and last cycle 10 days . Egg collection is 2 days later . When you go the morning for your scan ( prob your 2nd or 3rd scan and bloods )and the nurses say you look ready for theatre they will tell you they'll call you that afternoon after 3pm with your instructions for theatre ( your follicles have to be bigger than 16) . You learn more about this on the way as they measure them at every scan .  They will tell you to trigger that night at 7 / 7.30 or 8 and you will go into theatre not the next morn but the following morning . Think you have to be there for 7.30. Then depending on egg numbers / fertilisation / how your embryos are developing it will either a day 2/3 or 5 day transfer .  X


----------



## Figster

thanks Mrs Glasgow that's very helpful. I can pencil in some dates as to when I'll have to request leave. They have been told I might be giving them 36 hr notice.

You have the patience of a saint now, I'm sure, waiting for your dates.

and keeping everything Xd for the 8th Billie! xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Good you have one wee survivor Bille, why did they decide to go to day 5 rather than transfer at day 3? But I can understand how its upsetting to drop 5 overnight.
I did n't see the wee embryo being transferred this time as my bladder was n't full enough but it is a surreal thing to see

Great MrsG that you got 2 blastocyte....seems such a wait to have 2 full cycles but hopefully it will be worth it. At least you have two embryos for transfer so double your chances...


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Billie: keep everything crossed for the 8th for you xxx

Figster :hopefully a few others will give you there timelines ! Oh it's amazing how much I've learnt along the way - yes the last min notice is a difficult one  .ive been used to constant delays normally before starting due to my poor dh having no swimmers so the fact we are this far and have two we embryos to transfer is defo worth waiting for    . Plus I'm off on holiday in Thursday so shall relax and enjoy my holiday .

Pippi : how are you coping on your 2ww ? Just thinking us thus your first blastocyte transfer ? Hoping you get your BFP and take home baby . Hee hee well after 2.5 years of waiting 6 months to see if we have any swimmers this is a good wait hee her xxx


----------



## 8868dee

MrsG: I'm totally over the moon that our miracle rainbow baby Layla Mai is here but it's going by 2 fast she is 4 months next week x I also had fet which was natural and I had bloods on day 10 and day 13 (I ovulate either day 13 or 14) and 1 day 5 blast was thawed and I had the transfer of a 5 day blast on cd 19. And ten days later was test day so mine is very like Marion's. X gl Hun x At my fets my embie was also thawed same day as transfer. They thaw them early then I got a call bout 9.30 -10 ish depending when my transfer was scheduled x my frozens have been transferred lunch time or early afternoon but my fresh was a morning transfer not sure why x .so glad u got 2 frosties now Hun but sorry u have to wait 2 cycles for ur transfer xx  I don't have Eeva but if ur 5Bb was only a moderate then perhaps it's off lol as a 5BB is very good quality x 

Hi figster xx hi huni nice to meet ya xx gl with ur cycle huni x it may not Happen naturally but it had been known to happen x. Another of my Gcrm friends got pre gnat naturally just before starting treatment so it can happen xx 

Billie: hi huni I haven't spoken to u before but gl with ur 2ww and ur OTD xx sorry ur other envies didn't make it xx makes this one really special x I really hope it works for ya lovey x it's my anniversary 7th so I'm hoping it is a special time for u x try not to lose ur pma as I'm a strong believer in pma. I have done 4 cycles (1fresh and 3 natural fet) and the only one that didn't work I had total lost all pma even before transfer needless to say it didn't work. Other 2 cycles ended in early miscarriage and the last cycle ended with me having my miracle baby girl Layla x please don't give up ur pma xx gl xx 

Marion: wow it's been so long since I spoke to u how are you ? Do u remember me lol x anyway hope ur ok x gl with OTD x when is ur OTD ? X

Pippi: how's it going on ur 2ww x gl with OTD Hun am routing for ur envies xxx

Afm: I'm good got a cold at the minute. So it looks like I'm having fet February when Layla is 9 months old. Because I know how long it can take and I don't want a huge age gap if we r to be lucky enough again for fet to work x plus it costs 240 per year to store our envies and while it's a small amount it's silly to keep paying it when we can use the last 2 x  

Has anyone heRd from LW recently x I miss talking to her x


----------



## billie2015

Everyone, thank you so much for the positive energy and fingers crossed! 8868Dee, I'm keep a positive attitude, taking to my belly and sending implantation vibes to by little warrior! Congrats on your beautiful miracle baby! Enjoy!

Pippi, hope your coping with the 2WW, did you get a day 3 or day 5 transfer? I was part of a study (got most of the cycle free) so we had to take it to blastocyst, it was requiered, I just didn't realise how much you can lose before day5. I'm feeling much better now, and I'm feeling confident my new guest will implant and stay about 9 months 

Figster, just to give you other numbers, I stimmed for 8 days, trigger on day 9, ec on day 11 and et on day 16. Of course we are all different. My AMH is 38 and I'm 26, we have very low sperm count, nothing on my side apparently. Hope you can manage your schedule!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats dee on you LG. I have not been on ages and its nice to hear and see successful outcomes.

MrsG...perfect timing with the holiday. You risked it and booked a holiday soon after an ivf cycle...I'd always be afraid my timings would be off. And then you have a FET to look forward to after the holiday...and you can enjoy a glass or wine or two on your holidays too!

Ok understand Billie, well if the cost is much less its worthwhile...especially since there would have been no point in transferring embies for them to fail to progress to day 5. So at least you know you have a better chance now..

10 day wait going ok. Fealing absolutely noting going on down there and possibility so remote that I am pretty prepared for AF or a BFN. I had a 5 day blastocyte transfereed...2ab they said when the froze it first and 1BB when they transferred it. Not sure why the numbers are different...


----------



## billie2015

Pippi, 10 days already, wow! when are you taking the test? You are very close to knowing! Good luck with the last bit of waiting! 1bb is not too bad, at least it's blasto! I'll keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Figster

keeping my fingers Xd for you too, Pippi!  

Billie, my AMH was only 2.4   comes with age I guess   H has motility issues, counts fine...


----------



## 8868dee

Billie: aww thanks love xx keep up the pma and it will happen xx massive gl xx 

Pippi: aww thanks huni xx I know I haven't been on since my 12 weeks scan x keep up the pma Hun it will work for u xx humongous gl to u too love xz pippi I never understand the numbers even now after 4 cycles. I know this my embies that worked were 2aa and the only one not to work was a 3/4AA and apparently the higher the number the better but surely if that was the case it would of worked better than the 2aa ones but it didn't so for that reason I never go by numbers or letters I justno that they are good enough to freeze n thaw and good enough to put bk in my uterus then it's down to Mother Nature xx gl Hun xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi girls :

Pippi - oh the holiday was planned from last year . You get fed up planning your life around ivf so if we couldn't have made it would just have lost the flight money as It happens it's so came at the right time - apart from the big swollen belly . Glad your 2ww is going well . I think I read when they thaw them they loose cells so I'm sure all is well . Is this your first blastocst transfer ? Fingers crossed you have a wee fighter on board and the rest of your wait flies in 

dee : that's lovely to hear , enjoy every minute . Can't believe your thinking of getting back on the ivf roller coaster . Fingers crossed for your FET and giving Layla Mai a brother of sister .Interesting re numbers . I read on here the other day that the girl didn't ask as she didn't want to know if not top grade at transfer as you say if they are good enough to freeze and thaw then fingers crossed for us all . Thanks for the info re FET all knew to me. 

figster : GCRM will help I'm sure . Fingers crossed for you .

BIllie ; keep up the PMA and hope the wait flies in .

Afm ; just getting organised for my holiday and hoping my 1st bleed comes soon .  Stomach so bloated hope my af arrives soon .  Not normally what your hoping for on holiday  hee hee xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Billie, I'm only 6 days into the 10 day wait. Otd is next Tuesday. When is your otd ?

Good luck for your 2nd FET Dee, probably age is biggest predictor of success and not grading of the blastocyte.

Enjoy your holiday mrsG...and hope AF arrives soon, I always find it heavier after IVF so not best to have on holiday...but never a good time for a rotten AF.

Gcrm gave me a courtesy phone call yday so I asked about the embro grading changing. So yes after thawing it was n't as expanded as before so went from a 2 to a 1. The 2nd no went from a A to a B, this refers to the cells that would become the foetus. She said after thawing the cells were more loosely arranged rather than being as compact as they were before freezing. The last letter refers to cells on outside that would be placenta...that grade stayed same. So hence regrading from 2AB to 1BB.

Rang local council and having an adoption pack sent to me. I have no faith in this working and not feeling any symptoms so just exploring adoption...not sure about it but we have been mentioning it every now and then since our failed cycle last Xmas so we'll see what pack says.


----------



## billie2015

Pippi, Good luck for next Tuesday then, not too long now. I have a 13 days wait  With a blastocyte transfer as well. My otd is Monday the 8th. Day - 11 ! 
Good thing you got an explanation from GCRM about grading, you must feel better. I really don't think you need to feel anything right now, it could still be working, don't lose hope! 
Though I guess it's a good thing to be exploring other possibilities, just gives you something else to focus on... Let me know if you learn anything interesting, it has always been a possibility for me (I volunteered in an orphanage in Bogota, I know these kids need it).
Have you considered donor eggs otherwise?

I still have my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi there,
Just came on to FF for the first time in ages and am happy to see some familiar names as well as newbies to GCRM thread  

Pippi!! So delighted you are cycling, have thought about you lots and wondered what you decided to do. I so hope this little egg is the one despite your doubts  . Will check in til you OTD  

Dee so lovely that you have come back on this thread ! I followed the BFP May/ June til the end as that's when I'd have been due and it was so incredible hearing about each little one arriving. Layla looks beautiful and I see you are planning to cycle again.
I'm sure you'll get her another sibling , you have good eggs! Thanks for your earlier shout out, I was so surprised to see my name and had just come on by chance  

Big hello to all the newbies , good luck with your cycles 

AFM well it's been a whirlwind past few months, we saw a house we loved in a slightly more rural location , put our Glasgow flat up for sale, sold it , got the house we loved the next week and now here we are, out of the city and my big puppy has a garden to play in !
We kind of eased up on all the stress of ttc and this past cycle we forgot!    I sent a sample to Serum for blood tests but I think we missed them and they were closed for August so will try again this month. Not sure we want to do anymore IVF. I felt great after taking the Chinese herbs and acupuncture, didn't get BFP but felt like they took all the toxins out. Not sure what we're going to do but has been nice having the odd coffee, glass of wine and chocolate!  

LW x


----------



## sharond101

Hi ladies. I was at a Consulatation in GCRM yesterday. Starting DHEA then look to do IVF. We were told about Eeva and that it offers better information about the quality of the embryos which might be useful since my AMH is relatively low at 4.6. At the appointment we immediately thought that it would be good for us to do Eeva and afterwards we wondered how they grade the embryos if they don't do Eeva and if Eeva is an additional unnecessary?? cost.


----------



## Figster

Hi Sharon, cant help you with facts and figures, we are only going for it because it will raise our chances slightly better.....my amh is lower than yours.  I'm sure someone will have a clearer reply for you.

I start taking my norest.tablets tomorrow.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies hope your all well . 

Pippi:that's interesting to know about after thawing . I'm sure I read on here that's normal after thawing - not that I know much about Fet but I'm sure I've seen other girls say the same . Still keeping my fingers n toes crossed for you . Hoping its not dragging in too much for you. 

Bilie: how are things with you ? Hope the dreaded 2 ww isn't driving you to crazy.

Lw : lovely to hear from you . That's great news your al settled with a nice garden for your puppy . Good luck with your results from Serum . 

Sharon -  welcome .  . the embryologists give you updates and will grade your embryos . They will get a grading like a 4/4 (that being the highest grade ). Not sure what both stand for I think one is how even the cells are and the other may be how much fragmentation there is .(not to sure ) but they will explain all this if you ask . But if you use eeva they will still tell you this grading as well . It is just the embryologists only look at your embryos once  a day so are basically grading at that point in time . 

figster : getting close to starting - exciting . 

Afm: on holiday and awaiting the dreaded af . . Hee hee not to worry though I will be one step closer to having my we embryo back on board so just waiting patiently . My tummy is still pretty swollen but I think I managed to escape the dreaded Ohss xxxx


----------



## 8868dee

MrsG: I think I am mad at rejoining the Ivf journey lol but as I pay yearly for the frozen embies I may as well use them up lol x and I'm doing it now incase it takes a long time again lol xx gl with fet huni xxx 

Pippi: thanks love x I forget that age is also to go with eggs n embies success too lol x my mind is gone ha ha xx gl Tuesday xx 

LW: aww Hun I know u would of been due then too hugs xx I think about u often n hope u r ok xx if we can get pg again with either of our 2 remaining embies then that would be fab but if not we won't be cycling again with fresh coz were lucky we have Layla x gl in ur future cycles if u go again lovey xx


----------



## Nessie76

Hi everyone,
I was wondering if I could ask you some questions re GCRM?
I am from Aberdeen and have recently turned 38, my OH is 39. We have a 4 year old son but since having him we have had 4mmc's
After lots of tests and me repeatedly telling them I have short cycles, we have been told I have low AMH and only had 2 follicles on each ovary!  IVF is not an option in Aberdeen, they say I will not respond.
So I have been in touch with GCRM and they are willing to see us.  Do you think there is any hope for us?
Has anyone else attended GCRM from outwith Glasgow?  I have filled out the forms but I am just trying to pluck up the courage to call them!  It is such a lot of money if we have no chance of it working!
I have read lots of good things about GCRM and any info is appreciated.
Sorry for the long first post when you all seem so far along in your journeys.
X


----------



## billie2015

MrsG, enjoy your holiday! Hope you have nice sunny weather, where are you?

Pippi, how are you? Coping with the 2ww? good luck for tomorrow! I send you lots of positive energy!

8868Dee. if you still have frozen embies, I understand totally that you wish to try for a brother or sister! Good luck with that!

Nessie, the choice is yours in the end, it is a lot of money. All I can say is that GCRM is a great clinic, I really love the way I'm taken care of. They should be able to give you a rough percentage of chances that your cycle with them will work based on your AMH and age (they told us 43%). Good luck with making a decision.

As for me, I've not been here much as I had 3 family members visiting, it has been nice, kept me busy and kept me from thinking about the 2ww too much. Though it is still driving me crazy! I had a bit of cramping after the transfer (et +2/3) but them nothing at all, and now I have the usual "AF is arriving in 5/7 days" symptoms (spots and cramping mostly), I also have quite a lot of discharge (sorry tmi) though might me because of the progesterone I take 3 times a day.
I still have 1 week to wait (test next Monday at 9am) and I don't know how I will manage! Did you ever think of testing before? I don't think I will because I'm not sure I can cope with another one-line test!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Its dragging Bille but zero symptoms so not at all hopeful. Less than a week for you to go..

Hi Lw, great to hear from you. I know I suddenly dropped off her last February but my RSI has hank fully improved but it was a good way to beat the addiction to checking here everyday! Sounds like you are happy which is great. Glad to hear you now have a garden for you 'wee' dog. Can't believe you forgot last cycle ! I find a few sessions of accupuncture really helped with better flow and healthier periods...my physio just put a few needles in while treating my RSI.

Have to run, dh wants to go on a walk before it gets dark!...


----------



## billie2015

Pippi, good luck today, I hope you get a nice surprise...


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi girls 

Just popped on to say good luck Pippi. Really hoping its a lovely surprise waiting for you

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks ladies for the well wishes.

Well the story is that I left home before 7am to have my blood taken. Clinic rang at lunch time to say machine gobbled my sample so have to come back in again tomorrow morning to give a new sample to be retested !!!
Was not too dissapointed as it puts off bad news for another day but more annoyed at having to get up a crack of dawn again.

But this evening I caved in.I used an ovulation test as I have loads and I remember after my mc that I used it to check HCG decreasing as the HCG is picked up on it. Big strong band within a minute.
Dug out some old cheppie pregnancy tests that are a year out of date...and I am getting a band. Not really strong but definitely a band. Flabbergasted is all I can say.
Going to see if I can get some digital tests this evening...and waiting on dh to come home from work.
Don't want to get my hopes up until I get the blood results back as I have had low positives on previous ivf attemps so don't want a repeat.
Just in shock and afraid will have to go through heartache again...


----------



## billie2015

Wow!!!
Seems like great news is coming your way... Hope you get a nice big confirmation tomorrow!


----------



## Pippi_elk

I know Billie! Back from Asda and clear blue says 2-3 weeks pregnant so levels probably ok....fingers crossed
Hope you hanging in there....all I can say is its a roller coaster ride.


----------



## billie2015

That is GREAT news Pippi!!!! I guess with clearblue test I can now say "congratulations!!!" Keep me posted on the results tomorrow!


As for me, I am all over the place. 
I think I ate something wrong for lunch and felt awfull all afternoon. I have cold chills then hot flushes and so on with no break, very painful stomach, nausea... Seems like food poisoning, I came back home crying and repeating to my husband "I'm so sorry, I might have ruined it", I feel so angry at myself, I should look closer at what I eat!
The only good thing (you can tell I'm an optimistic at heart) is that I don't seem to have any fever, so the risk of the sickness affecting a possible pregnancy is lower, but I still feel pretty low!


----------



## Figster

oh pippi that's wonderful news!!! congrats indeed..

billie hope you get well soon, drink lots of fluids! xx


----------



## 8868dee

Billie: thanks Hun x yeah we have 2 left and I just don't want to distroy them or give tjem to medical science as they r my possible babies x goodluck for ur last week during the hardest part of any cycle I believe xx I have had 3 fet and 1 fresh and on my 2nd fet I tested early and it was a v faint bfp one minute and a neg the next it drove me crazier than any 2ww has so my advice is don't test early xx I have tested the morning of test date before with a first response test because I believe they are the most reliable and the clear blue tests or any blue line tests are more prone to evaporation lines which look like there is 2 lines but it's just where pee is soaked onto the stick x 

Nessie: I'm not sure of Ivf wood deffo work but by emailing or ronging the clinic u won't know until I speak to someone but I wouldn't go for treatment anywhere else x they were good when I have had my 2 Ivf miscarriages and out of 4 cycles I have been pregnant with them 3 times 2 ended in miscarriage and I have a 4 months miracle baby xx goodluck with having a bfp at whatever clinic u choose xx

Pippi: aww I'm giving u a cautious congrats huni x let's hope tomorrow bloods prove digital to be right but at this stage I would say woohoo congrats lovey xx


----------



## tjennym

Hi Ladies

I think I may have picked the right clinic reading all these positive posts - congractulations to those of you with BFPs and bubbas and good luck to those still waiting  

I'm looking for a wee bit advice around timescales and how GCRM works before making my final decision on this 4th and final shot.

I've had 3 goes at Ninewells - 2 NHS and 1 Private.....which sadly resulted in 2 MMCs  

I've heard great things about GCRM but just wondered what the next steps are.  Do I just call them and get booked in for a consultation....how long is the wait between Ovarian Assessment & Semen Analysis to consultation....or even what comes first??

Since i have already cylcled at Ninewells will it be benificial to get my notes from them so they can also have these to refer to?

Anything else I need to know / be aware of would be greatly appreciated  

Sorry for all questions.

Jen x


----------



## 8868dee

Hi Jen it will or maybe similar to what u have been thru but the care received at Gcrm for me is second to none. First u will need to call them for more information. Then u book a consultation where u wi have ovarian assessment and partner will have his sperm analysis (paid before or on day of) if u have had your bloods done and all std 
Tests done like chylamidia done then u wi need to provide documentation of this. U will also have to have had a recent smear done and provide the clinic with the details. If I haven't had any tests done then the clinic can provide these for a fee. But a smear has to be done by your gp. Once the results of the tests r in they will discuss with you the treatments you can have and the protocol they will use to stimulate ur eggs. Then they will tell u when beat time to start. Hope this helps x


----------



## 8868dee

Goodluck today pippi xx


----------



## marionm

Hi ladies,

Wow...this thread has got really busy again! 
Hope your all coping with this crazy roller coaster ride.

Pippi....just wanted to say congratulations on your BFP..I'm sure your bloods will show the right result today. What a nightmare to have to back for another set of bloods. As if this journey is not difficult enough. 

Our OTD was Monday & we got a BFP...can't believe it! We have been here before so very cautious at the moment but trying to stay positive & think this is our time.
We had a  natural Fet which all went perfectly...can't believe my body new what to do. 
This was our only wee Frostie so here's hoping it continues to prove what a wee fighter it is. 

For you ladies in the 2ww..I had barely any symptoms-period type cramps was really all I had so no symptoms does not mean anything. 

Dee.....congratulations on your wee frozen miracle! X
Marion x


----------



## billie2015

Congratulations Marion!!!!
Enjoy.

I hope I'll be continuing this nice vibe of BFPs next Monday! 5 days to wait, it getting closer!


----------



## 8868dee

Hi Marion: congrats on ur cautious bfp xx 

Gl with OTD Billie xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies:

Just popped on hoping to sleep good news and delighted for Marion and Pippi . Congratulations ladies . Here's hoping you both have little fighters.   

Pippi : hoping your blood tests show good levels today . .

Billie: hope your feeling better and gl with the rest of your 2ww. Not long now .

Jennym I don't think if would do any harm to have copies of your notes . Gcrm have been amazing - good luck .

Figster : how's the started of your treatment young ? Are you still on the north ? 

Afm: af has started so one we step closer to our FET. Looking like good results so far with fet and hoping our we frosties can bring us the same xxxx


----------



## Figster

Jen; when we called them up and said wanted to use the clinic we were immediately booked in a week later for the sperm analysis and AMH levels and scan.
A week later we got the results and went to visit one of the senior docs for a chat.
2 weeks after that, we returned to do the consent forms and I took along my smear results and rubella results.  We opted to have our HIV bloods etc done there cos our local surgery was going to charge us MORE than the GCRM.

Now I could have started my course of tablets that week but opted to let a cycle end and start (and get the new school term starting too.)

so I'm on my tablets, finish on the7th and head back through next Friday for my first injection so all in all its pretty fast paced I'd say.  I think we only have one shot to do this finiancially so keeping everything crossed. Its really hard though cos I can be quite down on myself and negative too! 

Mrs Glasgow; my planner says I stop taking them on the 7th, getting nervous about my injections though....

congrats Marion


----------



## Pippi_elk

My levels were 395, so they said I'm well pregnant. When I arrived at clinic they said they had checked system and blood results were on it this morning...so the hospital must have found sample. But by the time they realised I was already there....so had a wasted trip there. Strangely they told us the news in waiting room but we were only ones there !
So supposed to go for a pregnancy scan in 3 weeks time....we are to schedule it for the day before we go to London for Kate Bush concert! We are toying with delaying the scan by 5 days in case its bad news and ruins our trip...but maybe we won't want to wait any longer by the time 3 weeks comes.
Not really sunk in and I'm so scared of heartbreak as know odds for mc etc. are quite high at my age. 

Congrats Marion, you were just a day ahead of me...

I have to say I now have great faith in FET ! It was also so much more relaxing ...so hopefully good omens for you MrsG and dee.
With EEVA I had 3 high predictors that were transferred at day 3 with only chemical/BFN. This blastocyte was a medium predictor by EVA so that's why it we opted not to transfer it first. Not sure what that says about EVA.

Billie, don't worry about a bit of food poisoning...if its going to work it will work. I had upset stomach for last few day (won't go into too much details !) so maybe its a good sign.

Good AF arrived Mrs Glasgow....at least one step closed to transfer.

Hope you hanging in there Lw. If this does n't work out for us I think that will be end of road. Its really difficult to know how to proceed....but for us we felt we could n't take any more as we got 2 good shots at it. I had accupuncture in the two weeks prior to transfer whether that helped this time who knows? Whether it would be any more succesful for you now that you getting regular accupuncutre....but do n't want to be opening old wounds for you as I know how traumatic last time was.

Jen, while you wait for your appointment with gcrm go to your GP and get the smear, HIV, hep c tests done and those for your dh too. Can't remember exact details, The tests were quite specific...there were certain antibodies/antigens they are particularly looking for so it was n't just enough to ask GP for HIV, hep c test. maybe ask gcrm for exact details. 
It'll be free to get it done at GP and nice to have out of the way...


----------



## 8868dee

MrsG: ooh how exciting for u Hun xx gl gl is it natural fet xx 

Figster: gl Hun with ur cycle xx

Pippi: yay and wow a really high number x I had a number of 259 with Layla and it turned out she was part of twins but sadly twin b didn't make it x. So maybe twins who knows xx but good luck at ur scan x I'm not sure what it says about Eeva as we never used it but I think it's just down to Mother Nature and ur uterus being nice n cosy lol xx so so happy for u xx take it easy x


----------



## Figster

odd that some GPS don't charge and some do,for tests. We were told to try our GP cos it would be free and given the list of what to ask for.  When I booked in with the GP's nurse the first question she asked me was 'who sent you?'  soon as I said I was attending a private clinic in Glasgow she told me that it would cost me £218.  Whereas GCRM wanted the £175....guess it changes for different areas...

Thanks Dee, appreciated


----------



## tjennym

Wow Pippi....excellent news.  my friend had 6 fresh transfer which sadly ended in 3 mmcs but got her little girl with the one, only and last FET...this was transfer number 7!!  so, like you I have every faith in FET and hope to get some this cycle  

Thank you all so much for all the advice.......it really helps.  My gp has been excellent recently as I've been really down about all the ivf stuff and he's been great.  I got a whole lot of hormone bloods done again a couple of months so maybe these  will be acceptable, if not I'm sure he won't mind doing them again?  Every little helps when you're paying private I guess.

I'll call them today and get the ball rolling for number 4....eeek  

I was thinking about using eeva...not sure now ans we always got blasts the last time...guess I can ask all these questions later.  I'm also interested in the scratch, has anyone had this?

Great reading all this fab news.....will be like a breath of fresh air moving to GCRM from Ninewells.

Jen x


----------



## littlewhisper

Oh man I just spent 20 mins writing a post and lost it!!     Also had no internet for two days as Virgin Media had a fault in the area and now I missed all the build up and results!!! so annoyed .....however

Pippi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  woweeeee            I'm so soooo over the moon for you, wish I could hug you!    
395 sounds excellent and really strong, as Dee says could be two in there ooooh  that would be the perfect thing    How amazing that that wee frostie was a golden one! I know its early days but just enjoy , enjoy, enjoy and soon it'll be waving at you in a scan   

Marion congratulations too, I haven't been around on your journey but this is the outcome we all want so sending you all the best for your wee bean too!

Jenny My GP was going to charge too so just got it doen at GCRM. The sandyford in Glasgow does the tests but if they catch wind of you doing it for private treatment then they too might charge. GCRM also said you have to sit beside allsorts in the waiting room and might even see a neighbour or work collegaue ( think they were trying to put me off  , these things didn't matter when we were students!)

Billie all the best for the 8th , keeping everything crossed for you, you in with a good run! xx

Mrs Glasgow! Sooooo dleighted to hear about your TWO frosties!! Get you and your DH!! , hopefully one or both of those will give you a wonderful early Xmas pressie!!

Figster all the best for your cycle xx

AFM I'm still not sure what we're doing. I stopped acupunctre a month ago as we preparing to move. It was costing £80/week with the chinese herbs!! Pippi now I don't know whether to start going again , hmmmm.  We can't afford another treatment at GCRM for it not to work. Serum works out about the same but maybe different approach. Prague cheaper but not sure about if we want to go there. anyway just enjoying hearing about the BFPs!! 
Stay in touch, don't forget to tell us how the scans go and how your feeling in between, dont disappear!!    

LW xx


----------



## LM76

Hi Jen,

As you can see I cycled 5 times at ninewells before I cycled with gcrm.
You will need your notes from ninewells, they charge you for them, can't remember how much though, £30 rings a bell. Good luck.

LM xxx


----------



## LM76

Congratulations to the girls with   And good luck to the other girls cycling. 
 to Dee and LW

LM xxx


----------



## Figster

I had an awful time at ninewells and that was before treatment!  We vowed never to go back.  We started seeing a consultant in October 2012, and the tests were all called for and I was put on clomid.  We then got a new consultant who continued to put me on clomid.  We had several meetings and in November 2013 we went through for our chat about IVF. They weren't going to offer ICSI whereas GCRM have.  It was when we were chatting the consultant asked to weigh me again.  My BMI was 33 and she said we couldn't go ahead until I had lost weight.  Up to this point I had had literature telling me a BMI of 30-35 was acceptable and we were not happy given we had been on the waiting list, and going through tests etc since 2012.  In short I was expected to lose 2.5 stone in about 3months which was sheer nonsense and I deem unhealthy in a short space of time, plus I was going to be 40 where they said if I didn't lose the weight they would strike me off.  Reading the small print, had I starved myself and lost weight I would only have got one cycle cos of my age,  I wrote complaints but they didn't seem particularly bothered. Just another number to them.  I'm not even keen to give birth there but I will have no choice. So GCRM is a breath of fresh air! (and my weight - which is a stone lighter, has never been mentioned)


----------



## LM76

Figster I gave birth there and couldn't fault them in any way, don't worry about that

LM xxx


----------



## Figster

Well that's good to know LM, thanks.


----------



## tjennym

Thanks ladies

I won't bore oyu with the details of my experience at Ninewells but it wasn't good.  I'd happily pay the extra for better service and more up to date techniques and expertise.

will keep you posted on when my first appt is

Jen x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Tjen, wow 6 fresh and all BFN and it worked on last FET. She must feel very lucky...
Good that your GP is supportive. I tried too look for the post it note I had with viral tests needed but can't find it. Suppose make sure your smear is up to date...within last 3 years as that takes longest to get processed. My gp said it could take 3 months to get smear results back but in end it was only a few weeks

Lw, thanks for the he offer of a hug ...I always do quick rely and don't see any of the icons..but if I could find them there would be loads here.
I'll try enjoy it but really fearful of bad news...just relieved to have got this stage but since we can't seem to easily get pregnant on our own i think this is our last shot so can't even being to think how we'll feel if things start looking troublesome. Still using your CD and better start listening to it more often to keep me calm.
I know what you mean about not being able to afford it not to work.....we could find the money to go again but don't want to be down another 5000 with another bfn.
Sorry if I am throwing you into confusion...
£80 per week is a lot of money....can see why you stopped. 
I had also briefly looked at Prague...prices seemed so much cheaper that it seemed a possible alternative. But you'd need to do a lot of research to pick the best clinic. Suppose if it comes to it...is treatment in Prague giving you better odds than no treatment at all? 
The only thing is that your first cycle was n't so succesful...due to poor fertilisation so you really only got one good cycle. Did they ever give any reason why you had poor fertilisation? Was it just a consequence of in vitro conditions or is the same thing happening when you trying naturally ? Do people who need ICSI succeed to get a BFP naturally ? Just something maybe you need to ask if you need to decide between treatment again or continuing on with Chinese herbs. 
Sorry if I am opening old wounds....and maybe I should n't be askign these questions and I know often the medical professions won't have yes/no answers to any of these questions.

Thanks dee, yea they said 395 was a good number. Don't think I can read anything in to less chance of mc etc based on good hcg leaves. Don't want twins..just one healthy foetus/baby is all i ask. We also tried naturally this month so whether that worked and not the FET...but unlikely since we've not missed a month for the past 3 years.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi girls 

Pippi that's great news re your levels . So delighted for you and your Dh . Bet you are counting down the days to your scan .

Billie : how's the 2ww going ?hopefully good news coming your way .

LW : lovely to hear from you. Glad your still reading along .

Figster : how's things ? How Long till your prostap ?

Gcrm Is like night and day compared to nhs . I've kind of stopped attending my appts -was far to stressful waiting months to hear my dhs SA results . At gcrm its half a day and when your treatments all dependent on this it was just to much pressure . Well my friend has given birth to a beautiful baby girl the other day after her first FET at gcrm last dec . She didn't have fresh transfer due to risks of OHSS.just hoping we are as lucky with our FET xx.


----------



## billie2015

Hey

I test in 3 days and the wait is driving me crazy!
Today I have a bit of spotting and started thinking it was all over, it still hasn't picked up to full AF so I don't know what to think. I just had GCRM on the phone the nurse said she couldn't tell me what it is and that only the blood test will let us know for sure (well, I could have figured that out myself, but I felt like I needed to talk to someone, it was nice to be heard).
I guess I will wake up really stressed about discovering whether AF has started :S


----------



## Figster

Oh billie I would have caved by now.....I hope everything is fine and af does not appear!!

Mrs Glasgow; I go through next Friday for my Prostrap jag.  Looking forward to my 4 day working week actually!! How long will my appointment last?  teaching me how to inject etc etc


----------



## billie2015

Figster, Thanks! It seems to be only brownish discharge ( sorry if tmi ) so nothing to worry about apparently it's due to progesterone tablets ( + I have to admit some bed activity yesterday  ). I am feeling a bit better, and will probably manage to wait until the blood test monday... I'm so afraid of seen a negative I want a last weekend where everything is possible!
But, weirdly I am feeling rather positive, I know the progesterone gives a lot of pregnancy-like symptoms, but I can't help but think it might be good for us. My sister in law is pregnant (3 months) and it would be nice to be 2 round girls at Xmas... 
Anyway in 2.5 days I will know for sure. 

I couldn't say about your appointment as I was on different protocol, but for us, the teaching-how-to-inject took 3 minutes: literally take the pen, put the needle on, inside the belly, press the button, wait 5 sec and hop!
My husband did all the injections, it was much easier for me, and gave him something to do!

Good luck for your start!


----------



## Figster

OKdokay, thanks.  Would you advise I take a cool-bag with me to take home the drugs given we live a good hour or so away from Glasgow?


----------



## Pippi_elk

Glad you seem now to be less stressed Billie but I know exactly what you mean about putting off for as long as possible getting bad news. Implantation could also cause spotting...the nurse did n't seem to offer you much reassurance today, guess it depends on which nurse you get. But you are young and its your first IVF so odds are good for you.


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi ladies!

Been without wifi which has driven me nuts!

I see we have. Bfp! Congrats pippi

Billi - well done for waiting and good luck for Monday! 

Figster - i brought a cool box and would recommend you bring your cool bag/box. They will be fine out the fridge for that time but if you have a cool box/bag you may as well use it. Good luck!  Don't worry about the jags - you get used to it very quickly. The needle is tiny so you don't feel it going in. Menopur stings a bit but less so if the vial is at nice room temp (after mixed). I mixed my first batch the night before so it wasn't straight out the fridge!

AFM - had EC yesterday and they got 17! Just hope there is a good one in there - know its quality that matters when it comes to eggs.  What progesterone support are folk on?

I have a very short luteal phase so worried that may affect things. Ive had cyclogest before (not during ivf - this is my first) and it works well for me with no side effects (i know some hate it!) but have been given crinone gel. 

Also - what are folks thoughts on hair highlights? Is that ok as not touching the scalp?


----------



## Figster

Thanks Happy girl, I'll do that then.  Thought the drugs had to be kept in fridge at all times....  I'm getting my hair done today actually, highlights but to get rid of my roots.. I think hair dye has come a long way over the years and it's not such the big deal it was?? 

Oh and well done on the 17 eggs, fingers crossed for you


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Thanks Figster! It depends... The menopur 1200/600 packs (is that what you're getting?) need to be kept in the fridge until you've mixed it. Then you store the wee bottle at room temp and draw down each day using a syringe. The ovitrelle must be kept in the fridge at all times.  

Bit confused! Embryologist just called and confirmed 11 or our 17 have fertilised which is great. However, she still said we might be safer using Eeva. When we left yesterday, we had decided (and they agreed) we wouldn't bother unless not many fertilise so she said we would discuss if that was the case. Hadn't expected them to suggest it with 11 having fertilised as that is still 70%! Had my heart set on a blast transfer so just hope Eeva gets it right for me. Looks like ET will be Monday.....


----------



## Figster

I'm using Gonal-F for my injections.  We are going to use Eeva.  I don't reallyunderstand how it allworks so cant advise you on it but if they think its best for you......  Monday, that's quick! and exciting


----------



## billie2015

Figster, the gonal-F pen I have had to stored at room temp, so no need for cool bag. I guess if you have one you might as well take it just in case though 
Here nothing much, spotting stopped, less than 2 days to wait... I'm feeling optimistic


----------



## Figster

that's good news billie, still keeping everything crossed...

Just been chatting to someone about weight/treatment. I'm overweight, like. almost a stone lighter than I was as Christmas time but my BMI is around 32..... no one said my weight would be an issue. I find it very hard to lose weight, as 8 months to lose a stone proves... 
Hubbys lost 2 stone on the Aitkens, but that's not for me.  Are there any positive 'I was overweight and still conceived' stories??


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Shiny happy girl : congrats on your 17 eggs and 11 embryos - brilliant. How are you feeling after ec ? Did they mention for you to watch for ohss ? That's great news you have 11 we embryos tucked up in Eeva .  You'll be counting down the days till Monday .

Billie : sending you lots of good luck and sticky vibes for Monday . Your nearly there .

Figster : you shouldn't be too long . What protocol and you on? I've did both menopur and gonal f  - I thought gonal f had to be kept in the fridge ? They give you a wee cooler thing but yes I'd say you might as well take your cool bag .  Re BMI I think my BMI is around 33 and gcrm have never mentioned it . I've put on soo much weight recently think when I'm stressed I eat - hoping to get right on the case before our fet and loose a bit sorry can't offer any positive stories but there are lots of overweight people out there who conceive naturally . 

Pippi: how are things with you ? Hope your well .

Afm : enjoying my holiday . Planning to get right back into my fitness classes and try and loose some weight before our FET. my friend had a we gcrm baby the other day . After her first fet - she was unexplained and didn't have transfer due to possible OHSS . So happy for them - she looks a little darling xxxx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi Mrs G - pretty uncomfortable still and really bloated.  Otherwise feel ok though so just trying to drink loads. They mentioned OHSS so I'm just keeping an eye on things. How did EEVA work for you?  Not long til you get your FET on board now.   

Will you be having SET?  I suspect GCRM will push for that?


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Shiny happy girl : is this your 1st ivf ? Just watch off it as my 1st cycle I got 19 eggs . Was really bloated but didn't think too much about it . After et and my 2nd ovitrelle shot I was in a lot of pain.  Did they tell you what your estrogen level was ? 17 eggs is a lot . I had 15 from 17 fertilise - on day 3 EEVA said 2 medium and 9 low and 4 non graded (they hadn't moved past fertilisation ). On day 5 we had 1 blastocyst frozen -2BB and that was one of our low predictors . On day 6 we had another blastocyst frozen a 5BB(one of our medium predictors). So we got 1 from 2 from the mediums and 1 from 9 from the lows so I'd say it's quite effective for us but it wax a low that made blastocyst first . 

Having discussed it bug the embryologist did say they would go with the 2bb first so I'm guessing it is SET. Last time we had 2 embryos on day 3 transferred though . Have they discussed it with you ?


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Yes, it is my first.  Think they said my estrogen was 1600 at my last bloodtest but cant be sure.  they don't want me to take the 2nd ovitrelle.  They weren't too concerned about OHSS with me - said there was an increased risk but didnt say much more and gave me the sheet away. 

Your Eeva results are really interesting - they just said it would be day 3 transfer but i wonder if that will pick the right one?  Had really hoped they would say not to bother with Eeva but they kinda sat on the fence and said up to you - could work out fine but might be better not to risk it in case you end up with nothing... If there were 13, they would say not to bother but there were only 11.  Argh! Hoped they would have a stronger view one way or another. Really wanted to just go to blast as i suspect that is better than Eeva. 

Haven't discussed numbers since our consents appointment but they were suggesting set at that stage based on my age (33).


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi shiny,
I think generally with EVAA the advantage of it you can do a 3 day transfer (which they say is probably better as they get back into natural environment ASAP) but have the prediction of which is likely to go to blast without actually growing them in the lab. I guess for Mrs G they needed to take them to blast to freeze them, obviously Eva is not 100% as mrs g first blastocyte was a low predictor.
For me the 3 high predictors gave me a BFN, all transferred together. My BFP came from a medium predictor that we used in a FET.
If we went again...not sure if I'd use EVA..but put money towards something else that might help chances. It's useful but does it improve your chance of BFP? I'm not sure as if its going to give a BFP surely it will go to blastocyte in lab (if its not one you choose to put back on first go).and is there for a FET later. 
I'm no embryologist but if they are afraid there might be noting to transfer at day 5 if you let them go to blast....well even if they did transfer those at day 3, you might have a transfer but surely it'd be a BFN anyway. Or am I missing something ?


Good you feeling more positive Bille. Fingers crossed...

Glad you enjoying hols Mrs G, where are you ? 
I'm ok, thanks for asking...the odd strange sensation down there but otherwise feel ok.  
My niece ( overheard me telling my good news to my sister on the phone....my sister was careful to not mention anything out loud, but obviously she picked up on something. but my sister managed to convince her that I got a new job and heard her later relaying to her older sister that I got a new job and got a score of 395 in the interview!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Thanks Billie. Kinda wishing i hadn't bothered!! Will see what the chat is today and might try and speak to a doctor too. Half wondering if we should keep going to blast even though we've used Eeva.

What luteal support it everyone on?


----------



## billie2015

Shiny, I've got progesterone vaginal tablets 100mg 3 times a day. Weird at the begining, but in the end it's better than injections 
What will you have?


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Billie - I've got crinone gel. Have a super short luteal phase normally (7days!) so worried i need something stronger. Would be devastated if that was why my cycle failed when its the reason Im having IVF! Going to ask tomorrow.  Cant have more ovitrelle incase it causes ohss but wonder if i could up the crinone... 

Just spoke to embryologist. Agreed to book me for a late morning transfer and we're going to speak first thing thing to decide whether there is any benefit of holding off until day 5 or whether we should just go ahead. Defeats the point of eeva a bit but makes me feel better! Just feels odd putting complete faith in a machine - especially when they cant tell anything yet other than they are dividing.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi girls

Billie: not long to go . 1 more sleep ! Keeping everything crossed for you . 

Shiny that's good you've spoken to the embryologist . Oh if that's your level then it's not to bad mind was 20,000 of something. You might find if your going for SET it might be of benefit to take to day 5-  if you have a few high predictors that the embryologists are also grading the same . Remember they will look at them as well  . Ie I think by day 3 they should be between 6 to 8 cells and they'll be able to grade them as well as Eeevas high / med / low . As a lot of our lows looked perfect to the embryologists on day 3 and were at the right stage is 6 to 8 cells with one being a 9 cell.

Pippi: glad your feeling well .  Lol at your niece - they pick up on everything dont they . Thankfully your sister had a back up plan . So are you counting down the seats till your scan ?

I'm in sunny Portugal - having a great time . Home on Tuesday and then the wait begins but you going to try and shift some weight so full of planning to get exercising as soon as I'm home  xxx


----------



## billie2015

Can't say much about the gel, but the tablets really do work, I have a 14 days luteal phase and today is day 12 after 5day transfer, thus day 17 after ec (=ovulation),the progesterone totally stopped my period from coming as promised! (or progesterone + mini warrior living in there, but still the progesterone has a huge role!). I wouldn't worry if I were you, as long as GCRM people know that you have a small luteal phase, they gave you the best support, they are very competent!
For the day 3/5 transfer, I guess it really depends how many embryos made it to day3 and how much risk you are ready to take. I had 100% of my fertilised eggs (6) still developping at day 3 so embryologist was very confident we would have something to transfer. And we had but there was only one early embryo that survived by day 5, it was a big shock for me as we had no possibility to elect the best blastocyte + nothing to freeze. But I do know I have more chances with this one than any day 3 one. 
Good luck with all the decisions! 

As for me, 21h45 to wait for the big verdict. I am not looking forward to it anymore, I am pretty scared really, and would like to stay longer in that "everything is possible I'm pupo" phase! Just wish for the best news of my life tomorrow! (no pressure!). Tough time, I'm just so thankful we are testing on a monday morning, it's nice to spend our 2 last day not knowing with my wonderful husband. We both took a day off tomorrow so will be together for the big news and afterward to deal with it. Doctor appointment planned on Tuesday afternoon to discuss this cycle :S


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Mrs G - bloating definitely going down (slightly) and no weight gain (phew) so hopefully I'm ok.  Drinking loads and had a rehydration sachet with electrolytes each day too. 

Billie - thanks and good luck for tomorrow!! Amazed you've lasted out


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Billie - what happens with testing? Do you go in for a blood test and get a call later?


----------



## billie2015

Yes, appointment at 9.00 tomorrow morning and call about one hour later, if I recall correctly!
We plan on going to the park and wait for a call there, DH will take the call as I don't think I can handle it  If it's positive it will be nice to remember that place in the park where we first heard the news, if it's not, well I guess we'll just have to avoid it! But at least we won't be at home or somewhere busy, I wanted some place neutral... I put a lot of thought into it, as this is the only thing I have control under! We also made lists of thing we wanted to do if positive or negative...


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Shiny ;that's good news then .  I'm sure you'd find my bloating has only just gone down after my period .

Billie: glad you have the day off and  For good news for you .

Interesting to read re all your support for afterwards .1st cycle I only had the ovitrelle shot and I bled early . Didn't make it to test date as I started spotting the day before and knew it was game over so I went home and tested . I did ask at my review with Marco for something else and was told I didn't need it ! Personally as our issues are MF I stopped trying to use the ovulation tests as could never find when I ovulated so don't really have any idea . Also after my recent cycle I started bleeding 12 days after ec so does that mean I have a short leutal phase ? I'm not very good with all this xxx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Shiny ; that was meant to say I'm sure your fine . Glad the bloating a gone down .

Billie : are you sure it's an hr ? Normally blood results aren't back till the afternoon . I think I waited till about 2pm for mine . Unless they are quicker on a Monday morning - here's hoping xxx


----------



## billie2015

Hum, Mrs Glasgow, not too sure about the 1hr, Good thing you pointed it out, I will ask them tomorrow morning


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Billie: yes there's nothing worse than waiting thinking you'll hear within an hr and then you don't . At least if you know a better time scale you can plan around it . All getting very exciting for you now xxxx


----------



## billie2015

MrsG, yes thanks! Very exiting but so terrifying at the same time! I haven't been able to do anything at work and I have deadlines and a presentation on Wednesday, I have not even written a line towards it  
I so need to know so I can focus on something else!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Billie - im like that already and havent even had ET yet


----------



## marionm

Hi ladies,

Hope your all well!
Just popped on to say lots of luck for Billie tomorrow....I know exactly how you feel as I was in your shoes last Sunday! I'm sure it will be good news & you will be the 3rd BFP from GCRM in the past week! 
I had my bloods taken at 10.30 & was told could be up to 3pm before we got the  results.....we actually got the call at 12.45 so much early than previous cycles & I thought the worst as they were calling to early! Must just have been a quieter day in the lab & results were back quicker.
Keeping everything crossed for you.

Pippi......hope you are doing ok,I'm sure like me you have just swapped the 2WW for the scan wait! Absolute torture. 
I'm getting the odd twinge but feel fine & I'm desperate for symptoms. 

Marion x


----------



## billie2015

Marion, thanks for your positive words! 
Good luck for the scan wait! When is it scheduled?


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Marion: hope your keeping well . Hopefully your wait for your scan flies in .looking forward to hearing more good news after your scan .

Billie : as Marion said fingers crossed for GCRMs 3rd BFP In a week


----------



## Figster

just stopping by to wish Billie luck. I wont be able to log in till the evening.... keeping everything crossed for you!! xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Yea they never call me till the afternoon with news of HCG bloods...so definatley get a timescale of when you can expect a call Bille, otherwise you'll die of cold waiting all day in the park ;-)
Good luck..will try and pop on here early tomorrow afternoon to check outcome. 

Shiny, are you sure your levels were not 16,000 rather than 1600.  I think my estrogen was 8000 at ec and that was an ok level. 1,600 seems way to low and 16,000 would suggest possibility of ohss as not too far from Mrs g levels of 20,000

MrsG...Portugal sounds lovely, some sun and relaxation...so needed. So brilliantly timed...

Marion, yea getting symptoms on and off. Really tierd this evening and felling pms type 'pains'. put on a stew in slow cooker this morning and everytime I was in car today could really smell the stew off myself !!...dh thinks my smell is affected 
Dh wants me to feel as rotten as possible as he thinks that's a good sign..so not sure if you dh is as 'evil' as that.
Don't how know we'll last for next 3 weeks, yes its torture but glad to be in this torture really, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi pippi - pretty sure she said 1600 but could be wrong. It was just before EC so wasn't taking everything in! I thought over 4000 was considered high? Maybe not! They seemed pleased with my levels and weren't concerned though-  Plus bloating going down and no weight gain so hopefully both good signs.    Off for ET tomorrow (all being well in the morning) so might ask then out of interest. 

Billie -


----------



## billie2015

Bloods done, waiting for answer, they said around 3pm so went home with hubby, no need to freeze to death just yet! Though we went for a nice hour walk in the sun which helped me relaxed a lot, I'm feeling great, everything is now done, I just have to wait for our news!
Thank you so much for the messages you left, make me feel well suported!

I will let you know the outcome, though if it's -, it might take me some time to build up the courage to write it down (makes things too real  ).

Hope you all have a great Monday!

Shinny, my estrogen was 4000 I think and they were very pleased with level, so 1600 seems likely! No high risks of OHSS, that's great!


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Billie best of luck for today . Hoping you don't have too long to wait . Keep yourself busy and ill look forward to hearing your news xxx

Shiny : yes best to double check your levels . If your bloating went down I'm sure your fine though as mine took ages to go down - 1600 does seems low for 17 eggs . Maybe just because mine goes crazy hee hee . Good luck for et tomo  xxx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Well, I'm now pupo!  2 high predictors out of my 11 so went with the best one. Fingers crossed. Double checked and it was 16000 at my last scan! They still don't seem worried though - just told me to be on alert....


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Great news Shiny . Really pleased for you . How did your others get on ? Are they going to take to day 5 and freeze ? Enjoy being pupo xxx


----------



## Figster

hiya... no update I see...hope you're ok billie!!

can I ask,what does PUPO mean?


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Thanks figster - pregnant until proven otherwise! 

Mrs G - one wasn't developing past 4 cell but the other 9 are still dividing. 8 lows and 2 highs (including the one now in my tum!). Going to see what is still there at day 5 and freeze them. Interesting as some of the lows are perfect on paper!


----------



## Figster

ohhh ok,well will keep my fingers crossed for you also!! x


----------



## billie2015

Hey girls,

As you probably guessed, my silence wasn't good sign, we got the call around 2pm, and it's negative . I have the review appointment tomorrow and I'm really looking forward to hearing what they have to say about this cycle.
After a couple of hours crying and feeling very sad, we are now better , already researching the possibility for a second cycle soon (I don't know how soon we could start but I'm feeling great so the sooner the better!).

My DH also found a clinic in London that advertises an 80% success rate, he just had them on the phone and the reason behind it is a closer monitoring (once a day first week of stimms, twice a day second week), perfect timing for trigger/ec, and extra support for implantation (I don't really know what that mean but look at the rate! must work!). The price is higher, but not much higher that GCRM, the only thing would be that we would need to go there for 2 weeks at one point and then another week after positive test (yes, the woman on the phone said 'when' not 'if') they, again, monitor you daily. It's extra cost, but not necessarily holiday time off work as we are both in computing and able to work from wherever .
I just got a new teaching job for this term, one day a week in a University so won't be able to travel far in 2014, so far my idea is another cycle at GCRM if they can do one in the next 3 months, or the London one in January...

Any opinions on that?

Shinny, congrats on being PUPO! Good luck with the 2ww! I decided, next time I have a 2ww I will test daily just so I'll know, don't want to go through the terrible stress pre-phonecall again 
What are you planning on doing?


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Billie - I'm so sorry.  Your optimism is really inspiring. Well done for looking at things so positively. That's the attitude! One of my friends who lived in London is going to ARGC for a consultation actually. I'll let you know what their chat is. Amazing stats.  Someone on another thread said some find it stressful because if all the appointments but if you're not having to make excuses to get out of the office twice a day, shouldn't too so bad.  Good luck - hope you get your bfp soon!

Hadn't thought about daily testing but interesting idea! X


----------



## Figster

oh billie, I'm sorry to read this, but admire your strength with keeping on going. Massive hugs to you and your other half, be kind to yourself xxx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

billie - really sorry to hear that .it must have been such a shock to you both .it is totally heart breaking . Sending you lots of hugs .Your being super positive and I think that's the best way forward. Is it male factor you are ? After our 1st failed cycle I put my dh on lots of vitamins -well man , zinc , vitamin d and vitamin c. We also had a private prescription from a male specialist in London but ours was very severe mf with often no sperm .so your dh won't need that but my dh reckons it was the vitamins that helped opposed to the private prescription . Something made a big difference to our we embryos this cycle as we had alot more /better quality on day 3 to choose from . Take some time to your selves to heal . That's good you have your review so quickly ! Gives you something to focus on and hear review your cycle .

Shiny : great news . Fingers and toes crossed for some frosties as well xxx


----------



## billie2015

Shinny! Thanks a lot! Yes ARGC sounds very promising, I would love to hear more about your friend's experience when you hear from her, I will try to look for their thread.
Really feeling positive, my main point is that I still have 4 years in front of me before my 30th Birthday so I'm not in a hurry, I'm trying to look for reasons to feel okay and find a lot. We had one motto during the whole 2ww with my DH, it was that, if it's negative, we didn't "lose" anything, okay we didn't win either but our life will not change (and we are really happy together), I still have him, the most important person in the whole world to me, and I'm greatful for that!
Looking forward to next time, at least we learned that it's possible to make cells with both our DNA and that is already a big step forward!

I read a few stories about girls who tested daily, the good thing is that, during the first part of the 2ww, you test until the hCG from trigger is out of your system (so you are actually looking forward to a negative test for a change) and then wait for the next positive test that will tell you that there were an implantation (of course, there are still risks of it not working afterwards, but at least you'd know that it implanted), then you see (hopefully) the line darkening.


----------



## billie2015

Figster and MrsG, thanks a lot for the kind words! It helps really!

MrsG, yes male factor, maybe we'll try these vitamins things, can't hurt! 

*** Edit: just made an amazon order for 3 months worth of Wellman conception vitamins, we'll see how it goes I'll let you know


----------



## Gingerbreadlady

Hi all, I'm a newbie here but have been following this thread for the last few weeks. billie, I'm so sorry your cycle didn't work, I've been lured out of lurking as I wanted to advise you of some male vits that I heard about on another thread. Menevit, cost a fortune (I think from memory about £50) & shipped from oz so we had to pay the postage & took around a month. But hey! If it helps!

Sorry to barge in, esp when someone's had a **** day, but info is power in this game.

This aside, I called gcrm today & we have our consultation next thurs. I'd love it if I could joking you all. I'm a regular on mumsnet  but loving the fact this is gcrm specific.

Billie, you're strength is amazing, with that determination you will get there!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Billie - time is definitely on your side then   

My chum isn't on here but i'll ask her once shes had her consultation.  Someone on the August/Sept thread was asking about ARGC a couple of days ago if that helps you find the chat i mentioned...

Gingerbreadlady -


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Billie - think there is also a Argc thread?


----------



## Gingerbreadlady

Thanks Shiney.

Sorry should have said that apparently these vits are amazing for MF issues.


----------



## marionm

Billie....I'm so sad to read your news,nothing I can say will really help at the moment but I just wanted you to know I was thinking of you & your husband. This journey is so difficult. Hopefully you will get some information about what to do next at your review appointment. 

Marion. X


----------



## Pippi_elk

Sorry to hear Billie, BFN sucks but glad to hear after the tears that you are so positive and having a plan of action.
At least as you said this cycle proves the sperm can fertilise the eggs. Great to have the review appointment so soon....hope you come away with lots of suggestions for next cycle.
You have loads of time...even at 30 you are still really young.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Billie : yes anything is worth a try - good you've ordered them as the sooner he starts hopefully will make a difference . Did you try the scratch this time ? I know they say doesn't help until 2 failed cycles but personally I think any small changes are worth a try .good luck at your review tomorrow and take care xxxx

Hello - gingerbreadlady and welcome . Interesting to read re the vitamins . If our cycle first work with our 2 FETs then I may have to try those vitamins ! Us this your 1st cycle ?

Shiny : when is your otd ?how are you feeling ?

think there is also an ARGC thread I looked into it as the male specialist we seen in London deals either ARGC . If we were having to have ssr I wanted to go to London to cycle but luckily we didn't need Ssr so went again with gcrm.  I think the embryologists are amazing at gcrm - with us having such small numbers of sperm we got 15 from 17 fertilised( 4 didn't like the injection) and two we frozen blasts . The annoying thing is now where seems to have success rates based on male factor . I asked at gcrm and they couldn't tell me . It's all down to your amh / female age. I didn't think seemed right considering our male factor issues were pretty severe as after our 1st failed cycle all they referred to was the sperm problems and they put our success rates down slightly by a few per cent but they don't seem to analyse by different issues  xxxx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Mrs G - its Saturday 20th. They've said i'll need to wait until the monday to do a blood test but that i can do a hpt on the day. Quite good that it falls on a Saturday so no work!

Feeling good so far - shattered tonight though. Transfer took at hour (wasnt pleasant) and Marco ended up having to come down to do it. My cervix is tucked away...

Interestingly my high predictors were an 11 3 4 (now in my tum) and a 12 3 3. Had lots of 8 cells including an 8 4 4 but EEVA said they were all low! Will see if any make it to freeze.  Thought 8 cells were best.....?

How are you getting on? Home yet? Im off work this week - yay! Just growing emby (as its now called  )


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Shiny : glad Marco was there to take over . That's a shame it wasn't pleasant but glad your we emby is all tucked up where it belongs . not to sure what's best . It was our 9 cell that made it to blast first so will be the 1st one put back so I'm sure your we 11 cell is a superstar .i just though it should be around a 6 to 8 on day 3. But think mine are always slower hence why medium / low predictors . Fingers crossed for a few we frosties for you .glad your off on holiday . 

no I'm still away . Home tomo must say I'm so looking forward to seeing my nephews . The 2 we loves of my life - one is 5 months and the other 3 and I've missed them both and of course my sister .the 3 year old fell our with me as I was still on holiday Hee hee had to bribe him to speak to me by saying would he like a present brought home hee hee . The joys of being the auntie who ruins them both  xxxx


----------



## billie2015

Marion, thanks a lot for your message, there is nothing much to say indeed, but the support is welcomed! 

Pippi, yes even 30 is early but my mum had me at 23 and I always thought I'd have my first child by 25 (plan was going well as I got married a week after my 24th Bday and we started trying straight away), but I had to set myself a new, more doable target after learning that we would not conceive naturally...

Shinny, I had 6 embies at day 3 (8, 7, 6 and 5 cells) and the only one that made it to blasto was the 6 cells, so I guess that's where Eeva is useful (the embryologist said she would have given us one of the 8 cells for transfer on day 3, and that wouldn't have been our best option in the end). Good luck with the 2ww!


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Billie: you defo have time on your side . I had always thought / hoped I'd be a mum by 34- the age my mum and sister had there 1st babies . So thankfull we started trying when I was 30- I kept saying to my dh you know it may take time - not expecting in a million years 4.5 yrs later and we would still be waiting . 

Fingers crossed its 2nd time lucky for you   . Just read your other bit re advice re gcrm or ARGC. I'd defo say give gcrm another try - if you can do so before Christmas then there's no reason not too. As you got good results so here's hoping its 2nd time lucky .  The way I think about it is people who try to Fall pregnant  dont always fall pregnant the first month and with us having issues our ivf is like our 1st month .  we may need a few tries . Good luck for your review tomo though and hopefully you get some good advice xxxxx


----------



## Gingerbreadlady

Hi & thanks for the welcome Mrsglasgow. Yes first cycle, ttc no 1 for 2 years, 1 chem & 1 mc at 5.5weeks. Dp is fine, I have "mild" pcos (whatever that means) & elevated prolactin which I'm on meds for. Tubes good, amh 26.2 (I'm 3 but annovulatory cycles. Also had 6months on clomid, phew! So that's us. Waiting for gri shots some time next year but feel I'm running out of time so scraped together cash for 1 cycle.

I'm undecided about eeva so any guidance appreciated..

Sorry this is all very me me me!


----------



## Gingerbreadlady

Good luck to all those waiting to test!


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Girls!

just wanted to say how sorry I am to read about your BFN Billie, I really thought things were looking great for you. I'm so glad you have bounced back already with positive thoughts, I'm a true believer in those as it gets you through the hardest times in life... there is always someone worse off !  Anyway I just know it will happen for you, you are so young and healthy and they can do loads for MF its the female 'incubator' that has to be able to grow the little embie.

I know what you mean about having an age in your head when you thought you'd have kids. Mine was always older than that as my mum didn't have me until she was 37  and my sister had her first at 41 and second at 43!! ...Naturally!  I guess I was led into a false sense of security becasue I honestly thought we could just screech to a halt with our funloving 30's and just get pregnant at 39!! More fool me  

Pippi hope you're doing well and still feeling on top of the world    I think we look at things differently ( Your more practical and scientific, I'm a idealist and a romantic !( probably to my detriment but most artists are) ) I look at it not that I only ever had one decent cycle, But that as with a lot of people, the first IVF cycle was a trial and I got pregnant on the second which was not bad at 41!  you know there'll be stories of people waiting for ICSI that got pregnant naturally and I had hoped I'd be one but I think I'm just reluctant to go straight back into treatment. I also worry I'm not cut out to be a mum, too many things I want to do in life.

I sent bloods to Serum but I'm just wondering about travelling there, would it stress me out too much? ARGC I thought was more like £10000 instead of £6000 which is a lot more. Also London scares me more than Greece even though I've been loads, I find it overwhelming sometimes and would probably worry about getting to appointments on time. If you find out more though let me know Billie.

Pippi did you continue supplemnts or give up? I cut down to just folic acid, sometimes COQ10, vit C and fish oil but only when I remember. I do think they helped but I also had the scratch which may have played a part. Glad to hear you are making use of the cd, I think it helped me relax loads, might start it again  


Shiney, wishing you the best of luck for testing   

MrsG sounds like you are having a you are having a lovely relaxing holiday, what a great idea and timing is perfect!

Welcome Gingerbreadlady! your diagnosis sounds a it like mine, can I ask what level your prolactin was at that they put you on medication? Its just mine was above average and Marco said it was because I'd be stressed when blood was taken but I'm not so sure. Just wondered. Good luck with your cycle!

Hi to everyone else

LW xx


----------



## marionm

Hi gingerbread lady....

I have just gone through a FET with GCRM,this is our 3rd cycle with them so just ask away if you have any questions. 
I'm not completely convinced with EEVA...we did use it on our last cycle & they selected the best 8 cell embryo which we had transfered - unfortunately this ended in a chemical pregnancy.  I have recently had a BFP with my wee Frostie from our last cycle.
The embryologist's are so good that I would happily put all my trust in them over EEVA - if money is no object then go for it,won't do any harm. 

Pippi...how you doing? 

Mrs Glasgow....hope you've had a lovely holiday & are rested & raring to go for your FET

Billie....you definetly have age on your side. We were very naive when we started this journey & thought it would work 1st time & all our problems would be over....sadly it has not worked out that way. Like Mrs Glasgow says even in natural pregnancy it takes a few tries...ivf is just the same. If it works 1st time you are extremely lucky. Maybe next cycle you could have the endometrial scratch done? 

Shiny....Congratulation on being PUPO....hope you manage to stay sane during the 2WW,it's a tough time but just take a day at a time. 

Marion x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Thanks marion! Congrats on your BFP! Good to hear it happening with a frostie too  

Re: EEVA - I used EEVA too and guess i will have to see what happens before i can say properly whether i rate it or not! We had 11 embyros so could have risked it and gone to blast but the embryologist thought it was safer to use it.  i now worry that it was wrong but Marco and the embryologists rave about it so there must be something in it! Will find out tomorrow if the other high predictor went to blast. Im hoping so as it will give me more confidence in it! Will be interested to see if any of the low predictors made it. 

Gingerbreadlady - you have great AMH but suspect due to your age, they will recommend EEVA. I think it is particularly helpful for over 35s.  If you produce plenty of eggs (fingers crossed!) it will help pick the ones most likely to result in a viable pregnancy.  totally your decision though.  I'll let you know my proper verdict after tomorrow and my TWW!


----------



## billie2015

Review meeting went great, they have an explanation (and a test to check it) for us. Apparently, when day3 embryos don't make it to blasto (and they meant when ALL of them), it's likely due to DNA fragmentation, so Dr G is advising us to test it with a Comet test, ever heard of it?
Bad news is, if it's the case and DNA fragmentation is very high, then sperm donor is our only option 
DNA fragmentation can apparently be improved with vitamins (wellman...) so I'm glad I have the order on the way but a bit sad that my DH stopped taking them earlier... might have helped!

Anyway, we have our explanation, and we know where to go from there, will let you know how it goes.
If you have any comment on DNA fragmentation or sperm donor please I would love to hear them!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Billie - glad you had a good meeting and they think they know what caused your bfn. At least you can move forward now. Get those vitamins down him!  Amazing what vitamins can do.


----------



## plum19

Billie, so sorry to hear about your bfn but good your positive! I am a bit like that too, cry for a day or two then work out a plan and move forward. We had 3 failed icsi cycles then went to GCRM and dh had comet test. We are severe male factor too. His came back at 55% which marco said was high but still possible (above 45% I think is high). We then had icsi but no eggs collected when though I apparently have no problems. Dh had been taking vits but don't know if dna improved as we never retested, it's not cheap! Good luck with the test  x x


----------



## plum19

Oh and I think we will try once more then consider donor sperm if that fails, fingers crossed for lucky number 5!!


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Ginger bread lady : good luck for your appointment . Gcrm are amazing .  Hopefully works 1st time for you .sorry to hear about your chemical and must carriage . Must have been heart breaking .

Lw - hello . Glad your still reading along . Lovely to hear from your.

Marion : hope your keeping well .  When's your 1st scan ? 

Billie : glad your reviews went well . Not really heard of the comet test .  But hopefully the vitamins will help . Think as my DHs numbers are so low they never suggested that but did mention donor but we aren't at that point in our treatment .I don't know wither the vitamins or the private prescription ( of tamoxifen ) made a difference to my dh but something did this cycle . don't give up hope -  I'm sure there are a lot of small things you can try as I think our 1st cycle I don't think we wouldnhave had any embryos at day 5 . We went to see Mr Jonathan Ramsay in London -  he is a male specialist . There are a lot of girls on another thread who's DHs had no sperm and through medication with Mr Ramsay have their own biological child . In Scotland they don't really offer any advice with male issues but suggest moving straight to donor hence why we went to London to see Mr Ramsay . Glad those wellman are on the way though  

Shiny : how's the 2ww going ? X


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Gingerbread lady - apologies for typo. Was trying to say sorry to hear about your chemical and miscarriage. You've been through such a tough time . Hopefully gcrm can help xxxx

Plum: sorry to hear about your tough time.  What happened with your last cycle ? Was that gcrm ? 

Af, : home sweet home and 2 letters from gcrm . First FET is free due to gcrm suggesting a freeze all . I've had the scratch twice and not had et yet after it(lol ). Wonder if i get that free again ?  X


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi Mrs G - welcome home!  Thats hood that your FET will be free - although would hope so! Guess they're just doing things the wrong way round really!   What is the scratch meant to do? Have read people talking about it and it sounds ouchy! Have you seen your sisters kids yet?

Its going SLOWLY!  Couldn't sleep last night - had butterflies thinking about it all! Not even my meditation track could send me off...  Had a mammoth snooze yesterday afternoon though so that probably didn't help. 

Received a call today to say embies still going but not yet at blast. Well, 1 blast but not good enough to freeze. 4 are at cavity stage (think that's like early blast?) and the rest are compacting. So still going but a bit slower than they would like.  Going to see how things are tomorrow on day 6.  

Praying the other high predictor makes it to blast. If none do, might lose all hope   For now, I'm still in my tww bubble. 

How is everyone else today? Amazing full moon last night!


----------



## Gingerbreadlady

Hi all! Thanks so much for welcoming me! Really lovely bunch on here. Now, I feel like a tit, when this happens (instadiffers) it bugs me but.... Having made my gcrm apt on mon, I tested yesterday (obsessive poas-er) and got a bfp! Its taken 2 yrs of fertility treatment & longer still ttc.

Can't believe it. Very happy but not excited given mc history. So, so early days & don't have a huge amount of hope that it sticks but we'll see. Last mc was June. 

Little whisper my prolactin was around 880 then 960. Been on quinagolide last 2 months and my cycles have improved, really think this is what's helped. It was over looked for a year, start meds & look what's happened...

Marion & shiny thank you for eeva advice, we may end up going down that route if this doesn't go well. 

MrsG thank you for your kind words.

Shiny keeping fx for those little embies but your body is the best place for them, I'm sure the one inside you is much snugger & doing beautifully. 

If okay I will lurk, I wanna see all the bfp's rolling in!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

That's amazing news   love a bfp!  Hope it sticks this time. X

Maybe the thought of treatment scared your eggs or dh's soldiers into action!


----------



## Gingerbreadlady

That's what my dp said!


----------



## Figster

Oh gee don't visit for a day and theres loads to catch up on. I'm totally sh*t at personals but I will say hello to Gingerbread and congrats to you...
Keeping everything crossed for you shiney girl.

well I return to the clinic on Friday and af still isn't here....... do I call them and tell them or just wait till I get there?? I've been POAS and they have all been negative so I don't imagine for one minute I've been as lucky as Gingerbreadlady!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Figster - unless you get something tomorrow, I would phone to check with a nurse. I had literally only just started and whilst my bloods were fine, the lining of my womb was still thick so they told me to hold off starting stimms for 2 days.  You need to shed before you can regrow!


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi girls 

Shiny:  after 2 failed implantations the scratch is meant to help success rates . I've only had one transfer but just thought it's something else to try and see if it helps . Yes spent the day with them today .  I'm happy now  .

Oh the 2ww is defo the hardest part . The nurse once said to me it's because during stimms we are so busy - back and forth to gcrm for scans and bloods and then we are left to it . Try and keep yourself busy .i took up cleaning for my 2nd week as couldn't exercise my class is powerhoop and figured twirling a 5lb hoop round my tummy may not be the best idea.

That's great your embbies are all still going . It must have been an early call today - mine wasn't till about 2pm that I got the call on day 5 to say one of mine had made it . Then it was day 6 for the other. Fingers and toes crossed you have a few we frosties tomo . 

Gingerbread lady : what lovely news . Congratulations on your BFP-  lovely news .fingers crossed for a straightforward pregnancy for you . 

Figster : yes give them a call as your af has to have started before you can start .


----------



## Nessie76

Hi ladies,
I have been lurking a bit.
Have plucked up the courage to make an appt at GCRM.  We have our appt on fri for tests and then telephone consultation 3 weeks later.
Very scared they will say AMH is too low as Aberdeen clinic did and then our dream will be over.
I have no idea on any terminology.  Can anyone tell me roughly after consultation do things go ahead?  And is anyone else travelling? Will I need lots of trips to Glasgow?
Thanks


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi Nessie : sorry it's been over 2 years so my memory isn't the best .  I think we had an apt for our initial tests ,then we got our results . Then we had a consents appt . So 2 appts before treatment started .  Then just your treatment . That's a shame your having to travel but I do think they are a great clinic . I'm not travelling sorry bug if you need any help re hotels I should be able yo offer some advice . I work 5 mins from gcrm xxxx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Nessie - im also in Aberdeen. For appointments - we had the following:

1 - initial tests -at GCRM. We had a late afternoon appointment so only had to take afternoon off work. 

2 - consultation- we had this by phone. 

3 - consents - have to do in person at GCRM. Day time appointment. 

4.  Got bloods taken at my gp (pay private charge) and sent down by next day delivery to check ready to down reg. needed to do this twice. The second time i got the sample taken at AF clinic as i couldn't get an appointment at my gp.

5. Nurse at my gp gave me my prostap. 

I spoke to my gp in advance to ask if it was ok. She was ok with this and in fact was going to run the hormone tests for free too but i wouldn't have got results quick enough so just had blood drawn instead which they charged me for.

6. Baseline scan/bloods - at gcrm. Appointment must be before 11:30am.

7. Day 9 and 11 of stimms (normally start on day 8 but it was a sunday) - scan and bloods at gcrm before 11:30am.  Aberdeen can do these for you if you want but they charge £200 for the scan and £50 for each hormone being tested! 

8. Egg collection - at gcrm

9. Egg transfer - at gcrm

10. Blood test - i plan to home test then pay for hcg test at aberdeen. Cheaper than a round trip and saves a day off work. 

If we have a follow up, i will do this by phone. 

We booked a holiday cottage nearish glasgow once i had started stimms and knew when my first scan would be so it was much more relaxed/less driving. Both our scans and my egg collection were done while we were there.  I took the second week of stimms and et week off work or it would have been tricky.


----------



## plum19

I'm in Aberdeen too, had three failed icsi cycles there and one in GCRM where they didn't get any eggs as follicles had all disappeared, no explanation. Never had problems getting eggs at Aberdeen, we're male factor. I think we had initial tests appointment, consultation, scratch, baseline scan then three other scans and egg collection. Quite a lot of days off work for travelling. Debating whether to take a chance and do another cycle at GCRM or not . they will put me on same protocol as I had at Aberdeen. 

Mrs Glasgow - I see you've visited Dr Ramsey at the male fertility clinic in London - do you know is it mostly for men with no sperm to improve enough for treatmemt or do you think they can improve really low counts enough to try naturally? My dh only has 500 or so sperm each sample.

Hope every one is doing okay on their difficult journeys x x


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Plum : I'm not to sure really as I read it on another thread were most men have no sperm . Is your dh on any vitamins ? Really not sure it was the tamoxifen or vitamins that helped. He started them all at the same time but also quit smoking 20 months ago so theres quite a few changes since our 1st icsi .  A girl I spoke to on here ( who has a 6 month old from her 1st icsi treatment at gcrm ) was told by the Nhs they'd have to use donor sperm . She went to London after a failed Ssr by the Nhs and mr Ramsay put her dh on tamoxifen . He went from zero to around 2000 after about 3 months . We went from zero to about 10 but ( we had previously had around 10 at our first icsi but they disappeared for months and months ) at our last treatment I had 22 eggs and they didn't use our frozen back up so there must have been more than 10! I forgot to ask .  may be worth googling him and emailing his secretary - I should have her email address . It only cost us around £200 for an appointment and they did a sa at £175 and analysed it while we waited . They gave my dh a 3 month prescription ( small fee ) and when if ran out I emailed to say and he issued another prescription . We were really lucky as we didn't go back down and then he issued a further 3 Months as he was going to run out before our treatment.  Gcrm did ash when they froze our fist back up they were good quality motile - the previous year they didn't mention thus so I think they were a lot stronger / better quality .

What protocol were you on ?  I had the nightmare with that new protocol they were trying to prevent ohss - I ovulated pre egg collection in April .  They put me back to flare in August  .  My review letter said as I didn't respond previously think they miss wrote that! Good luck deciding your best way forward  xxxx


----------



## plum19

Thanks so much for all the helpful info, I'll need to have a look at the website and email them for advice. Gcrm reckon the sperm was ok for icsi but dna test showed 55% damage which is high. That price is very reasonable for being a private clinic in London. Dh is taking Wellman and been on it before and it didn't improve counts but Marco said it could improve dna damage. The test costs £600 or something though, not willing to pay again to find out!

I was on antagonist protocol, previously always had agonist, they also told me it was to prevent ohss and that I probably ovulated early. They will put me back on agonist if I cycle again. The other thing is Aberdeen trigger times are 36 hours on the dot from trigger to theatre and gcrm were over 37 hours but they said it should've been fine. Most online research states 36 hours though but it obviously works for other people so maybe I was just really unlucky


----------



## Figster

Oh ******..... really?? Getting time off school is hard enough, with the amount of planning I have to prep for every class I teach and now I might have to change my dates?? dammit.

According to my wee calendar I would be taking my stimms 2 days later anyhoo I think? ok, thanks for the heads up, appreciated.  Have just got back from a show so haven't had a chance to read everyones posts, I'll pop back tomorrow.


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Figster - do you live locally? If so - they do appointments for scans/bloods from 7:30am to 11:30 so you could go before school?

The other appointments you might be able to do round school hours - apart from ec which you'll need a day off for.  I wouldn't rush back the day after either - you'll be uncomfortable.  In theory, you can go straight to work after egg transfer but i think most like some time off if they can - whether a day or two or longer. 

Good to let your body relax after putting it through all the stimms etc! Im still shattered.


----------



## Shiny happy girl

EEVA update.... Got 4 frosties today. All low predictors! The other high started forming cavities but fizzled out. Humph. Hope it got the other high right! 

Feel a bit more relaxed knowing i have some insurance frozen now.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Shiny happy girl : brilliant news . I bet to you are delighted . 4 frosties is amazing .fingers crossed for your we high predictor - its in the right place . Xxx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Thanks Mrs G


----------



## Figster

Hi, Shiny happy girl, I don't live locally, I live 60 odd miles away so by the time I get to Glasgow, have my appointment and head home, the school day is almost over...

anyhoo, I spoke to the nurse today who was quite relaxed about the fact AF hadn't appeared, assured me that was expected and to still go through tomorrow, I can at least collect my drugs and then maybe I'll have to go back on Monday so I made arrangements with management for cover, means going into school over the weekend to prepare work. (I'm a one woman dept so only I can arrange cover work) I''ll be disappointed if my injection cant go ahead but we'll see.  

appreciate the advise about days off work after the egg transfer, I hadn't thought that far ahead.

Off to read all the last few pages to bring me up to date with whos who and whats what


----------



## wenisk

AF still might come Figster. When I cycled in GCRM earlier in year it came literally overnight before my 7:30am Prostap apt so just in the nick of time. Mind you, I only live 15 mins from GCRM so no where near as much hassle as you to get there as you!


----------



## Figster

cheers Wenisk   the nurse said it might even appear after I've left the clinic... but hubby needs to get back to his work so its not possible to spend the whole day in Glasgow....

I think im going to get some tests to see whats going on anyways...


----------



## billie2015

Wow! So much going on!

MrsG - Thanks a lot on info about Dr Ramsay, I'm thinking we might go and see him after we get the results for DNA fragmentation. Do you remember if there was a long waiting list?

Shimy - 4 frozen embryos!!!! That's huge! Such a good news and also looking really great for the one you have transfered! When do you test?

Figster - Good luck with the formal start of the cycle and every timing reflexion it requires! Let us know how you get on!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi Billie - otd is 20th - 8 long days away! Might test a few days early though. Patience is not a virtue of mine


----------



## billie2015

Good luck with these 8 days! They're the worst! How are you feeling?


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Feeling fine, thanks, just want to know if its worked (how much can you google stats) and getting tired easily - probably a combo of all the medication! Just been trying ti take it easy. No symptoms but I'm not a big believer in all that anyway - anything at this stage would just be the progesterone!


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Figster : good luck for today. Hope you get started -let us know how it went 

Billie: just about a month for a Sat appt I think. I didn't really discuss it with GCRM though - only the embryologist who had never heard of it . Thinks its all a bit new but seems to work for some people on here whos DHs were told to move to donnor so in our eyes anything was worth a try.

Shiny - oh not long to go - try and stick with it. Are you keeping yourself busy ?Fingers n toes crossed for you.


----------



## Figster

Hiya!  well AF appeared bang on time, just like the nurse said it would. Got my prostrap in my thigh (where I've to do all my injections so I'm quite pleased with that) and hubby was really shocked at the size of the needle. I didn't see it and barely felt a thing! He said I didn't even flinch.  Then they were showing me how to use the injections.  However, on showing them myself, I didn't appreciate the drug was in there (and not a cartridge I had to put in) and I went and clicked the button!  Lost some of the drug   hopefully I can get another one sent out to me should I need it..... I wish I had practised on a dummy pen instead!
so I start on sunday and head back through next Friday for scan no 1. Period pains being a right b*7ch today though...


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Figster - thats great news! And not long on prostap before stimms start which is good. 

Good luck with stimms! Next Friday will come round in no time. Keep your fluids up. 

Mrs G - not really so far. Just walking the dog and doing bits and pieces round the house. Ive been tired so just trying to not doing too much - normally and cant sit still! Back to work on Monday which will probably help pass the week.  

Do you know when your FET will be?  

Was anyone told stats for EEVA success rates? I was way back but cant remember and the embryologist couldn't give me any when i was speaking to her.  its difficult to find info online!


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

figster: yay that's great . Glad that's your first step complete . Time will hopefully fly in now till your 1st scan .  

Shiny: fingers crossed - not long to go now . Hope your getting plenty of rest .

Not sure yet - have to wait for for next af .  Will need to phone on Monday letter says to book review - I thought that would be after my fet but it tells me to book it so ill phone on mon . Also need to book my scratch again ! 

Afraid I'm not sure about eeva success rates  xxx


----------



## Gingerbreadlady

Shiney, just wanted to say I'm 15dpo with first bfp at 11dpo & I have no symptoms and certainly didn't when I tested. So don't worry if you have no symptoms, we're all diff. Keeping fx for you!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Thank you! How are you feeling?


----------



## Gingerbreadlady

Trying not to get my hopes up tbh! Boobs sore akin to when AF due. Tested tue, thurs & today & lines getting darker. Will def book an early scan if we make it that far. How are you getting on? This 2ww must be killer!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Thats good that its getting darker! 

Im getting on fine thanks. Feeling pretty chilled - just want to know! Been having odd twinges and cramps since yesterday but that is likely to be the progesterone gel so not thinking much of it. Boobs have been sore since a week into stimms so no change there lol! 

Pretty fed up as im normally pretty active but havent been running for a week    feel able but my gut feeling is that i shouldn't risk it. Humph.


----------



## Figster

stuffed up on the injections and have given myself a double dose


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Oops! Don't worry. Just call one of the nurses tomorrow first thing to check they don't want you to do anything different tomorrow.  

Do you just take one at night?


----------



## Figster

H made me call the emergency no... Poor Dr M being bothered by me! He said to carry on as normal.

I was freaking out admittedly and H said he would do it for me but when he removed it, not all the dose had gone in, so we tried again from that number and he's saying 'nothings happening'... so we reset the whole thing, from that number he had stopped at and did it again..  It was only when I was speaking to a pal online and she goes 'you can check how many doses you have left...' and explained to me how I would know and that's when I saw that I had taken just under 2 doses


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Oh dear   the first one is always going to be tricky. At least you'll get it right tomorrow! Will give your follies a little boost  

it must happen all the time.  I messed up my trigger jag. The only reason i didnt call was there was no reception where i was staying! I was on menopur which you use regular syringes with whereas trigger was with a pen type injection. I started freaking out as i had to take it at 7:30pm but couldn't get it to work! Had the needle in my tummy, both of us pressing and nothing happened. Then it fell apart!! Fortunately had two so i could use the spare but was shaking by the time it was over.


----------



## Figster

omg that sounds horrendous, so glad you got that sorted.....I only have one pen for trigger shot and 1 needle!

It would have been easier having just one pen per dose.  I wasted some of the drug on Friday when I was through, by showing the nurses what to do... I just hadn't appreciated that when I clicked that ole red button..... knowing my luck i'll have to buy more.  As you say, I've given those follies a bigboost.  I'm anticipating sleeping badly tonight. Was burning up last night under our several duvets and blankets! 

Im just taking them once at night and have a pen for trigger shot and a pen for after transfer... this stuff is nerve wracking!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

I had to use my pen for after transfer as my spare! Ended up not needing a second as my estrogen was high. Worst case you can get another! Fortunately only cost £10 so probably the cheapest part of the whole thing!! 

I was very naughty today and tested early. Fully expected nothing but got a very faint line! Nearly fell off my seat. Im sure it cant be trigger as that was 11 days ago plus i tried out a test just after transfer to see if trigger had gone and it had. 

Will try again tomorrow to see if it gets any darker... Fingers crossed.  Still in pupo-land until i get a proper dark bfp or a bfn at otd.


----------



## Figster

weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.... I would have tested early too, I have no patience and regularly spend silly money per month on pee sticks. Totally keeping my fingers Xd for you and pray that line gets darker....

thanks for listening to me tonight, I feel such a doofus.... x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Sleep well! X


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies :

Figster : I'm sure 1 double dose won't do any farm .  Those we follies will fr growing super fast  .

Shiny : that's great news re your test . Looking forward to hearing more happy news   . When is otd ?  I didn't test early I was too scared hee hee - not sure what I'll do this time .

Had my 2 we nephews overnight last night .  Shattered youngest one is 5 months and that was his 1st night away from his mum . I'll sleep well tonight hee hee -they both slept well but I was checking them all night xxxx


----------



## Nessie76

Thanks for anyone that replied to my post a few days ago.
We went down to GCRM on fri, had the tests and then came home.
Should get the results in a couple of weeks.
Anyway, she saw 4 follicles on my left ovary and 4 on my right.  They only saw 2 and 1 at my NHS scan!  Not sure if this is good or not enough again.  The volume of my ovaries didn't seem that much but she said my lining was nice and thick.
I suppose it all depend's on the AMH result.
ARI said it was less than 4.  Has anyone else had success with low AMH and low follicle count.
Sorry for so many questions


----------



## Figster

Nessie; at my scan they couldn't find my left one and my right was covered with a cyst! so they saw nowt. My AMH was 2.4....

your 4 sound pretty good, im sure your amh results will be just as good


----------



## Nessie76

Thanks Figster.
She nearly didn't find my right ovary and she did say they were small.
I have been taking DHEA and some other supplements for a couple of months. 
Have stopped them all this month though as was feeling some kidney pain so was a bit concerned so decided to have a break just now. 
Here's hoping the AMH results have gone up as well.
Are you in the middle of your treatment?


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Nessie - your follicle count can change massively too.  I was only 9 (in total) in Aberdeen and they started saying i might have low egg reserves for my age but a few months later at GCRM, it was about 18! 

Mrs G - I'm 7dp3dt transfer today - otd is saturday.  Still early days and anything could happen so just keeping it real and my fingers crossed for a good result on saturday. It was a smidgen darker this morning though   Glad you got a wee squeeze of your nephews!


----------



## Figster

Nessie; I'm just starting.  Off to take my next injection and hopefully we wont screw it up this time!


----------



## Figster

those that have had the gonal-F jabs, how long were you jabbing for? I'm going to have to order more if I don't have enough?? I have enough to last me the week.


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Figster - when is your first scan? They will ask at your scan how many days you have left incase you need more.


----------



## Figster

Friday is my first scan, and I've pencilled in the Monday too.  Cheers Shiny.

How are you feeling today btw?


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Grand. I'd be amazed if they don't carry a stash at the clinic so they can give you more away with you if necessary. 

Im good thanks.   Super bloated though and shattered. Contemplating going to bed! Not sure if its the crinone gel. I felt great through down reg and stimms but have been pooped lately!


----------



## billie2015

Hey Figster, I stimmed for 8 days at 150 ui, but every woman is different!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Figster - are you getting on ok after your bumpy start? Any side effects yet? I actually felt awesome for the first 10 days or so! 

Mrs G - any word about your review yet?


----------



## Figster

well Monday I was in a big black fog, today wasn't so bad but school was non-stop so I've just woken from an hours nap!!  Overall I'm ok, get headaches but a lot of that is work based (noisy children and an airless classroom makes me unhappy!) 

Have a question; how long should the other half be abstaining before giving a sample.  Samples for the hospital had to be no less than 2 days old and he always handed in something 5 days since....  what do you say is the best length of time? 

Our issue isn't count but motility..x


----------



## billie2015

Figster, good luck with work. For your other half samples I believe it's 3-5 days, and I never quite manage to figure out which one is better. 
Since you're doing ivf (icsi?), it doesn't matter anyway, I think they have a way of selecting the best sperms, just keep in the 3-5 days timeframe.


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Figster - yeah - its important the sample is fresh so no more than 5 days. They said 3-5 days to us. I would ask at your scan on Friday so you are clear - just incase they recommend anything different for you.


----------



## Figster

thanks girls, will ask them on Friday..
got a cracking bruise from last nights jag and my thigh had a blood spurt on extracting the needle tonight... ugh!  starting to feel tender in my thigh.  Wonder if I can swap thighs??  

have you tested again Shiny?

How are you feeling Billie? x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Figster - ouch! I injected my menopur in my tummy and ended up with lots of wee bruises! It is still tender to touch 2 weeks after stopping stimms! I had to alternate either side of my tummy but not sure how it works with thighs. Are you feeling ok otherwise though? Getting excited about Friday? 

Ive been testing every morning and the line is getting much darker! Eeeee! 3 more sleeps til otd... Then i can believe it. And freak out that I'm actually pregnant!! 

Tip - if you do feel the uncontrollable urge to test early (not that i condone it  ), use First Response Early Result. Lots of girls on another thread were getting bfn's then tried a FRER and got a positive.  The clear blue digitals aren't sensitive and internet cheapies a complete waste of money. I can still barely see a line of them and yet they are meant to be more sensitive than frer!


----------



## Figster

I'm not excited about Friday at all.  I think after being on clomid and having scans where the drs would basically say Pfffft cos they couldn't find nowt, I'm just being very level headed about it. Wait and see if they find anything first.  If they do it will be nothing short of a miracle!  

I would have always chosen a clear blue over a FR test, isn't that interesting.  I like it when I can find them on offer though, tests are just soooo expensive and aside from my internet cheapies, I prolly spent about £20 every other month on the posh ones!

are you off work at the moment? Works stressing me out at the best of times - well the kids do but I don't have such luxury, however the 2 week holidays are in 3 weeks time, hooorah!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hope there are some follies there in friday. At least they have the chance to change your doses if required. I took the last 2 weeks off (too keep stress levels down!!) so went back to work on monday - a week after my transfer. Actually quite a nice distraction and fortunately it's not too busy so I'm just lying low!!!

Is it only 3 weeks til school hols? Crazy! At least the traffic goes down...   You'll be ready for the break by then. What stage should you be at? Do you have any time booked off?


----------



## Figster

I did wonder if the transfer will have happened by the time the hols have come round I cant book time off, I run my own department in a high school, if I aint there then all hell will break loose!  a day here and there is manageable but any time after that would cause me endless worry. 

The 19th has sad connotations for us also as my husband lost his younger brother this time last year.  We can only hope he's looking down on us and willing these follicles on for us. That would put a smile on my husbands face.


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hmmm.  School mayhem does not sound good! Just try to relax in the evenings and weekends   

Hope Friday ends up being a happy day for you both - as much as it can be in the circumstances.  

Friday could be an interesting day all round with the referendum results!!  xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies sorry I've been Mia for a few days . Been rather busy .

Shiny : glad to see your lines are getting darker .  Keeping my fingers n toes crossed for a BFP on OTD.

Figster : hope the injections are going well . Fingers crossed for good results for Friday .  What dose are you on ? I was 300 and stimmed for 10 days . I did mine in my tummy this time - last time it was my thigh and I swapped each night - must depend on what nurse you get . Yes I'm sure they'll keep stock if you need it- as last cycle I had to buy some extra and they had it in stock .

Billie: how are things with you? Have you decided what your going to do next ?

Afm : review booked for Tues and back on Friday for my scratch - eek 3rd one .  Hope it's lucky as last 2 I didn't have any transfer . I think my af will be late though as last year when I had the flare cycle and et my first bleed came before otd but the 2nd one was late due to the prostap . But shouldn't be too long now till et (fingers n toes crossed all goes well). Xxxx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Mrs G - how does a FeT cycle work?


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Hi guys
I'm new to this page after moving over from the GRI. We've just been to sign our consent forms today and are aiming to cycle in Nov for the 3rd time. Looking forward to a new clinic, hopefully it'll be 3rd time lucky for us. 

Good luck to all those cycling at the mo and those on the 2ww. There seems to be lots of good news on this thread at the moment which is very exciting xx


----------



## billie2015

Figster, good luck with your timing, hope tomorrow's appt goes well.

MrsG, hope af comes quickly, are you having et this new cycle? Will they transfer both blasto or just one?

As for me, ups and downs, I've been working a lot to take my mind off the failed cycle. Sometimes I feel okay and positive about the next cycle, sometimes I feel down. I joined a forum when we first started trying, 2 years ago, in august we were two left with infertility issues, had the ivf at the exact same time (ec on the same day, 30 mins apart) but just found out she's now pregnant, I'm the only one left neither mom nor pregnant, and I kind of wonder what I've done wrong! I know it's not our fault, but gosh, it's hard!

But, anyways, I need to keep positive, DH is booked for a semen sample on Tuesday to finally get that DNA fragmentation test and it should give us a good idea of why the first cycle went wrong. Results expected 10 days afterwards. I can't wait, at least we have something to look forward to. 
Next step will really depend on results, if the fragmentation is borderline, DH will keep eating Wellman + extra vit E + vit C every morning for another couple of months and we will try again (GCRM again, I don't want to go far away and I love them), if the fragmentation is really bad, I guess we'll have to wait for 6 months of vitamins + maybe the doctor MrsG advised and pay for another test and see if we have a shot, otherwise, it pains me to say it, but we'll have to get donor sperm. DH is not too bothered about it, he feels it's only fair, but I can't help but feel sad about the fact that he will never get a "oh, your baby looks just like you". 

Only time (and tests) will tell, I will let you know!

Oh, and I have a GRI appointment next week (still on the NHS waiting list), any advise on how to handle it? Shuld I tell we had a previous failed cycle? Do they kick me out of the list if I say anything?


----------



## wenisk

billie2015 - don't worry about telling GRI about your treatment at GCRM. is this just your initial consultation? We got our apt in Jan this year and had already done our consents apt with GCRM. Dr Lyall who is main consultant there is lovely. She says doesn't matter if you've had private treatment (as long as you haven't had a baby from it!) I think they only take it into consideration if you're over 40 as to whether or not they offer you a free cycle. We cycled with GCRM in March, very lucky to get BFP first time round given I was just about to turn 39 and they only got 5 eggs. However, we were unlucky that we miscarried at 9 weeks (bit of a shock as we had two high predictors top graded embies put back in which I had assumed meant good quality). We got to top of list with GRI in July and will start treatment there next month (taking a few months break due to holidays etc).  We did tell them we went to GCRM and they never batted an eyelid and in fact we would have been forced to tell them as they ask as part of their consultation for treatment if you've ever had general anaesthetic etc.


----------



## billie2015

At least, some good news! Thanks wenisk! I hate lying so I'm really relieved I won't have to!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi girls

sounds good shiny happy that the line is getting darker. Could never have done what you did as it'd stress me out to much but I guess it takes nerves out of otd a bit. 

Figstern, good luck with the scan...can sympathise with trying to predict when ec will be. We traveled from Northern Ireland and could only book flights/hotel/time off work at last minute. Its difficult to know on your first cycle. I was better able to predict 2nd time round..but hopefully you won't need a 2nd time around!

Bille, you did n't do anything wrong,but can understand how you feel left behind with the group. Those groups are great for support but the downside is you being the one left behind...for now as your time will definatley come, just it's not happening as fast as you'd like.

MrsG, good luck with the scratch and FET. I did n't mind the scratch and sure you're well used to it now!

Lw, yes I definitely don't have an artist brain! Its hard to know what decision to take..but you seem happy now so maybe that's enough. Maybe what will be will be and you never know. I think when you step off the threadmill (for want of a better word) of IVF its hard to get back on. I found it hard to pick up the phone and make contact with GCRM to do the FET after a 8-9 month break. Just bringing your mind back to it all, with the roller coaster of emotions is hard.

After our last cycle in dec I stopped taking almost everything. I continued with pregnacare, vit d, EPO and sometimes vit c. actually when you write it down I was still taking a few.  however in comparison to what I was taking its a lot less and I cut out the more expensive coq and royal jelly.

Afm, wouldn't say I am to top of the world anymore...think that feeling lasted 1-2 days ;-). I have had a small amount of spotting of red blood this week which had us panic...and bring back all memories of here we go again with a mc. However it was only a little and It's getting less. I am taking crinone gel which I believe can cause spotting so hoping that's the cause. But on constant knicker watch which is not nice.
At least I went from 2-3 weeks to 3+ on clearblue, it was a few days behind but at least we got there. Not going to test that again as not putting myself through that again. We have our scan next Friday....so so nervous and scared. Afraid we'll be dropped down to earth with a bang as so afraid of mmc or blighted ovum etc.
Sometime I feel quesy but it's not terrible and sometimes I worry I am imagining it as I so badly want to feel symptoms. Waking up every morning at 5am so tierd a lot.

hope everyone is happy with the outcome of the vote tomorrow !! Never seen so many Scottish people on tv so much !


----------



## Figster

Keeping my fingers Crossed for you Pippi!!!

well have had my first scan; left side showed something but nothing to shout about, still growing. Right side showed one follicle at 10mm and one or two little ones that weren't measured.  (Amazes me how they see stuff cos I bloomin' don't!)  So I'm back on Monday cos im missing drugs and i'm back on Wednesday and they reckon EC on Friday..... eeeeep. 

Got to pop into work later and organise my week.


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Fogster - lots can happen in a week so keep positive xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Shiney, just wanted to say good luck hope all goes to plan and you have your BFP confirmed !!!

Figster good luck next week, loads happens in a few days so hang in there and you only need one good egg!

Pippi, really thinking   thoughts for you, hope the bleeding has stopped, lots of people get that. Have you thought about taking baby aspirin? just seems to help a lot of people. Interesting about your supplements. I'm only taking folic acid now and sometimes royal jelly when I remember! 

i did the Serum 3 test and lo and behold it came back negative for Chylamidia but posititve for hidden C   not sure how that happened but they say you can get it from swimming pools! otherwise not sure?? , I was a good girl I was!!!
Now need to get antibiotics for both of us but DH has asthma so have to check with GP. yes its hard to think about getting back into IVF. It takes over and sometimes I think that that ship has sailed. But then look at you Pippi, so I'm inspired too. 

Otherwise in a depressed mood after referndum result, what a missed opportunity, really   Dare to dream big I say!


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Shiny : good luck for today .  Hope you get your BFP confirmed xxx

Pippi: My sister had spotting a few times during her pregnancy with my 2nd nephew . She really panicked as had had a miscarriage before my 1st nephew . All was fine with her and I've had other friends with spott . Really hoping its great news for you on Friday .

Figster : yes a lot can happen In a few days . How are you feeling ? 

Lw :  hello and hope your well . Well glad you found out and can get some antibiotics . I know you kind of start living your life again when your not going through treatment . Yes me 2 - can't believe we throw away such a good opportunity and then all that rioting last night -scary . 

Billie : that's good your dh is booked . Yes best to try and keep positive and keep moving forward . Hopefully your results won't take too long and it's good news .yes defo tell the Nhs - I took a copy of all my notes with me to my 1st appt . 

Twinkle ties ; welcome . Hoping gcrm brings you luck . 

Afm : had scratch yest and bit of confusion over our frozen embryos .  They sent me out a consent form and it said we had 1 frozen embryo .  I assumed it Was a we mistake .  I said to the nurse before my scratch and she started looking into it and turned out my notes were wrong .  I think in one bit it said we had one and somewhere else said we had 2. It was a nurse I'd never met before and ending up being there for an hr before and they got an embryologist up with my notes . I started panicking thinking they were going to say we only had one and I think the nurse did to. As she took me into another room and she said I just said to them please tell me there isn't only one . So Nicole came up with my notes actually really interesting - they had notes for all my we embryos and I could see the 2BB written and the 5bb.  But also noticed there was a 3bc - so I asked Nicole and she went through them all . It turned out we had 2 blasts at 3bc which weren't good enough to be frozen and a few others that were compacting - it was really interesting to see that more than 2 had made it . They then had to ask 1 or 2 and I really have no idea . nicole reckoned 2 as she said it is a lot to go through a fet with 1 embryo -  I think she meant for the 2nd one but also said decision may be taken out of my hands . Oh I really don't know -what does everyone think - help ! X


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi girls - thanks for kind messages.

Lwhisper - thats not so not good about your tests! How odd!!

Mrs G - it seems sad that they can only freeze the top ones doesn't it.  I know i had at least one other that they couldn't freeze. When do you think you will start?

I would be tempted with 2. We went for one as it was our first cycle but if i was going for a fet or 2nd cycle might be tempted with two in the hope of a singleton. I know a few people that have had very unhealthy twin children which worried me too much. However - you could have perfectly healthy twins!

AFM - got my official BFP today. Had bloods done locally this morning and my hcg is about 350 which is good. Phew! Been having lots of cramps so good to put my mind and rest. Did a digital this morning so i got to see the word pregnant for the first time! All very surreal. I definitely have faith in EEVA now!


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Shiny ; massive congratulations - yippee BFP . Hope your on top of the world right now ! Enjoy your day xxxxx


----------



## Gingerbreadlady

Congratulations Shiney!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats shiny!! Nice to get official confirmation and a nice beta too.

Lw, strange about the hidden C. I believe you about being a good girl ! I was tested years ago in Sweden when I lived there when I had mid cycle bleeding and the gyna suggested testing for chylamydia to rule it out...but before that he asked "are you a good catholic girl?" Felt like telling him to not be such a d**k. But that was just the normal swab test.
I had a quick google for it but mostly ivf clinics and forums talking about it. Could not find anything in official science publications on it.
But I guess no harm in getting antibiotics for it. One clinic did say the semen should be tested too. Or will your dh get antibiotics just in case too ? 

MrsG, a bit of an ordeal yday but at least in end you got to understand more about your embryos. I like Nicole, we had her once and she explained everything well and is lovely and friendly too. For the FET we have the trainee embryologist who is more reserved and was displaying a big bump, even through the blue garb!
I think they should supply written info on the embryos and how far they made it and what grade they were. I would have found it interesting but I guess they'd be pestered with everyone asking about grades etc. They tell you the info before ET but its hard to remember it all...


----------



## Figster

oh shiny that's great news! so glad that you have it all confirmed!! truly thrilled for you.

Mrs Glasgow - I cant answer your embryo question but hope it's all rectified soon and you're on the path to babydom.
I'm feeling fine in general, tired a lot mostly... i'm worried that by Wednesday there aren't any eggs worth collecting. Surely that's happened before to folk? I'm quite anxious that all of this will have been for nothing...


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hank you ladies! Hope to see some bfp's from you very soon! X


----------



## billie2015

Shiny, CONGRATULATIONS!!! Great news!

MrsG, very tricky to decide 1 or 2... I guess you are the only one able to answer that question. I guess, because one is "only" 2BB, having two transfered would give you better chance of being pregnant, but because you had such a nice respond, might mean your embryos are good quality, so chances are you get twins.
I am a number person so, given that, for your age I think a blastocyst has roughly 50% chances sticking, that gives you:
- 50% chance of being pregnant with one transfered
- 75% chance of being pregnant (1 or 2) with two transfered
- 25% chance of being pregnant with twins with two transfered

That is if I remember correctly my statistics.
Good luck with your decision! Let us know!


----------



## Figster

hey girls, just got back from the clinic after a second scan.  I have one follicle that's worth retrieving, possibly in the next few days or so. The others haven't grown and are unlikely to.  I'm really disappointed that I haven't responded to the drug as well as I had hoped to.  We are having ICSI and have opted for EEVA but now wondering whether to bother with eeva given we only have 1 follicle?  I don't know how many eggs are in that follicle.... They are calling me later this afternoon to discuss my options but they don't see next month as being any better.  Its actually no better than the time I was on clomid


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Thanks ladies review appointment tomo so I shall ask Dr M what he thinks  .

Figster:sorry to hear that. 2nd scan is still early though - do they no think there is any hope some of the others will catch up? Fingers crossed its good news xxx


----------



## wenisk

figster - they will probably suggest themselves not to use eeva as when we got 5 eggs they even suggested to us it probably wasn't worth doing it. If your egg fertilises then they will put it back regardless (probably after 2 days). I have read stories where only 1 egg retrieved, went on to fertilise and then get their BFP so you never know! They may suggest you cancel as you will get some money back but if you're only wanting to give this one shot then you may decide you want to go ahead and they may get more on the day, you never know.  x


----------



## FertileRoad

Hello ladies
sorry to crash in on your thread, I have been looking at the price list can you look and see if I have missed anything out
consultation £175
Ovarian assessment £200
ICSI £4100
Laser Hatching £275
Drugs £650-£1150

I am not considering EEVA as I am 43 and dont stim well so probably only getting 1 if lucky. 
Has anyone every went to blastcyst with one egg, mine was transfered after day 2 at 4Grade - just wonder if best to hold off?


----------



## Figster

Hiya, well clinic called me back and confirmed my blood test was fine so they have booked me in for Wednesday morning.... they will scan me prior, to see what the story is but basically this one follicle is my only chance....never got the chance to ask about eeva or anything. 

Gulp.


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Figster -   it only takes one! Don't be disheartened. There isn't any point in EEVA as the idea is it picks the best embryo so if there isn't a selection to pick from, it defeats the point.  Best getting that embie back in your tum where i should be!  

Good luck with trigger tonight. Xxx


----------



## Figster

thanks shiney, is there anything I should know about the taking the trigger shot?


----------



## Shiny happy girl

No, you'll be fine. I messed mine up and had to use the second one! 

I hadn't pushed the needle tip on properly until it clicked...


----------



## Figster

all done....


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Well done x


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

great news Figster  . Phase 1 complete . We drug free day tomo before ec on Wed morning - yippee .

fertile road : think that looks about everything covered . 

Shiny : how are you feeling ? 

Afm : just waiting on af to appear to phine and get booked in yippee . Think it will be slightly delayed with prostap.  Off for review appt tomo xxx


----------



## Figster

hope your review apt goes well Mrs G xx


----------



## Figster

hi folks,

how did your meeting go, mrs G?

I'm feeling quite nervous about tomorrow, up at 5am to start the journey through and avoid golfing traffic! Getting a scan first before I go in to theatre.  Nervous about being sedated, nervous about a lot of stuff.

any advice?? x


----------



## marionm

Hi Figster,

I hope all goes well for you tm. Totally understand you feeling nervous...I was the same! You will be in theatre & under sedation before you know it & then you will be back in your room eating toast & drinking a lovely cup of tea! It really is all very straight forward & the staff are really kind. 

Lots of luck,

Marion x


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Figster : good luck for tomo .the sedation is amazing - honestly . You'll not remember a thing . You'll have a good sleep and before you know it you'll wake up back in your room. . Let us all know how you get on . 

Afm : had review with Marco - he said 35 per cent of each one implanting and 10 per cent chance of twins . He's recommending both so have changed to both . My dh was a bit disheartened as he said to see how it goes but he was surprised we didn't have any high predictions from EEVA given my age and would gave expected around 5. If this cycle doesn't work we should have the sperm tested with the comet test and wellman can help -  dh is already on them though and mentioned Donnor sperm . I felt so heart sorry for him but potentially could be my eggs but Marco said you can't test them xxx


----------



## MJS24

Hello,

I have just started with GCRM and yesterday had semen analysis and ovarian scan and then going back next week for first consultation with Dr Gaudoin.  Is anyone else at similar stage to me?

Xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Figster - good luck tomorrow! You will be out for the count so really nothing to worry about - just like a general really but less side effects.  Fingers crossed for you. Let us know how you get on. 

Mrs G - hopefully your frosties will do the job! Food to get proper feedback from them though and at least you have options to explore if your frosties don't work.  For now, put all of that out if your head and get ready for your special cargo! 

Interested that Macro said about having 5 highs. I thought only having 2 out of 11 was low for me too. Do you get a review if treatment is successful?

All good with me. Super bloated and bit tired but otherwise fine. Im booked in for a scan at 8 wks so just hope my little embie makes it to then. It is currently poppy seed size.  It's strange as you think the bfp is it but really it's just another small step along the way. 

Mjs - I've just had treatment. Im not sure who else on here is at your stage but there are new ladies joining all the time.  Hope your consultation goes well.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Marion : when is your scan ?how are you feeling ? 

mjs24: welcome and good luck for your appt next week .

Shiny ; not to sure sorry. Well I had 22 eggs so not sure if he based the 5 on on that ! Give them a phone and ask about a review ? Glad your feeling bloated - your we emby is obviously settling in .


----------



## marionm

Hi Mrs Glasgow,

Scan is tm....& I'm so scared after our past few cycles have not gone well at this stage. Trying very hard to stay positive but it really is tough. 

Good to have your review & find out a bit of info,won't be long & you will be in your way! 

Marion x


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

good luck for tomo Marion . let us know how you get on xxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi guys sorry i havent been on in couple weeks xx hope all is ok x i have just been reading thru all the pages since i last posted wow there were loads lol x 

MrsG: aww ur friend had a little girl with gcrm how exciting xx its nice to hear of others xx i personally would of chosen to have 2 put bk on all my fet but marco said one wAs best to put bk coz then i was only 30 and risk of twins is high x gl with rest of ur cycle abd i really hope this is the one for u xx i see u have gone with 2 as macro suggested x  

Pippi: Aww its funny how little ones pick up on so much bless ur niece for saying u got new job with score of 395 bless her xx 

Marion: congrats on ur bfp hun xx gl at ur scan tomorrow i really hope all goes well

Billie: im so sorry for ur bfn xx hope ur ok love xx stay positive xx 

Gingerbread: welcome xx congrats on the pregnancy xx 

Twinkletoes: welcome xx gl with ur cycle xx 

Shiny: congrats on ur bfp hun so happy for ya xx

Lw: i have looked into having the serum tests done before my bfp cycle even tho i have never had chylamidia just coz lot of people have had the tests done and have been positive for hidden c (from this site)

Figster: sorry u havent had the results u wanted from the scan x im keeping it all crossed that ur wee folicle is a little cracker and will produce a good egg or eggs xxx gl for collection tomorrow huni xx 

Welcome bk fertileroad huni x how r u xx

Welcome mjs xx gl at ur appt x 

Afm: not much really to report here. Just counting down months till we have our post baby consultation regarding doing another natural fet. Hoping to get the appt in january and cycle in feb x quite relieved that i have gotten thru all the pages i havent posted in now lol xx im up to date woohoo lol x


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi guys , just dashing on for a minute, please excuse lack of personals but catching a 5.30 fllight tomorrow as my uncle died.

just want to say good luck to Pippi and Marion, really thinking of you and wishing you both fantastic reassuring scans.

will be back Saturday to check in and see how you got on.  

LW xx


----------



## FertileRoad

Hi 8868Dee - I am well going to the NHS for a laporoscopy to see if I have endrometiosis and any cysts to be removed, my operation is next Wednesday, fingers crossed. I have heard its good to cycle soon after but not know when that should be?

I feel that me and DP need a good chat with Dr Marco on our next stage its now over 2 years since we last had ICSI, my AMH is decreasing rapidly. So it has be to be OE or DE (abroad - either Spain or Greece) I would like to cycle before the end of this year, but as you know my DP always keeps spending the money to invest for our future, but this time I have been holding onto the money! - only daft once!!


----------



## 8868dee

Fertileroad: i had a laparoscopy years ago and it took about 2 weeks to recover from it even tho its key hole surgery so take plenty of paracetemol or ibuprofen x usually the pain goes in anout 10 days but u may get pain in ur shoulders thats just the gas they use to blow up your abdomin coming out ur system x it really isnt that bad xx gl next week and i jope u can cycle shortly afterwards just be prepared for them to tell u to have a period before ur cycling so ur cycle is bk to normal x  

Marion: goodluck today lovey xx am thinking of u xx


----------



## Figster

hi girls, i'm home.  Sadly I had no eggs. I am utterly devastated....


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Figster: I am so sorry to hear that. Sending you big hugs   . Look after yourself today and rest. What did the doctor say ? This IVF road can be such a tough one xxx


----------



## Figster

not much to say really, apologised a lot.  I was distraught and bawlin'.  Guess I have to wait till the review but its basically a case of no point trying again and having to consider something else.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Figster: it must have been such a shock - you poor thing. No wonder you were upset. Have you tried those DHEA tablets - I've heard people talking about them? xxx


----------



## Figster

I don't know what they are... I've been taking vitamins for 2 years and in the last 9 months have been taking a good 6 or 7 at a time every other day. Dr doesn't think another cycle is going to improve the results so we may have to consider egg donor (which I struggle to get my head around because all the women in the family look like one another!)  
I'm still in shock and feel totally useless


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

aww figster  . I've read about girls taking them to help with low egg numbers etc. Although I'm not sure how much help they can be - not sure if any of th other girsl on here have tried them ?I think Marco maybe suggested them to someone on here.

I read alot on donnor from the male factor issues side and there are alot of couples on here who have went down the donnor route. But they do all say it is only something they can accept with time when all other possibilites have been exhausted. Give yourself time to recover and take it easy today xxxx


----------



## FertileRoad

Figster - I am so sorry, its a dreadful roller coaster that we are all on. re the DHEA tables taht Mrs G suggested - sorry again to say like me we are to old thats with Dr Marco told me. 
DE is a big decision to make and some days I have made it and other days I say have I exhausted everything.
Good luck with your decision and take time to heal x


----------



## 8868dee

LW: aww huni im so sorry ur uncle passed away xx take care love xx 

Figster: oh hun im terribly sorry u had no eggs x is there not another route u can go down before trying something else x ? Sending u my love and have a nice large glass of wine xx  take care sweetie xx u r not useless tho u may feel it and u r a strong person and will come out the other side xx we r here for u xx also i have hears of people taking dhea to improve egg quality maybe mention it at ur review or research it when u r up to it xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Figster   I'm so sorry xx


----------



## billie2015

Figster, I am so sorry for you! I send you lots of positive thoughts  , take time to think, you will need it! I really hope something comes up for you!

As for me: still feeling down , but today's appointment at GRI got my spirits up. It was our second appointment there, they wanted to check DH samples before officially putting us in the waiting list. We got the results today and though it's 0% motile (but I tell myself that GCRM did find some motiles + DH sample was 60 minutes old + he carried it in his backback all the way to the lab) they found 3+ millions sperm per milliliters  . I found it quite unbelievable as the last two we had showed 0 on the report (but in fact a few thousand as they said in GCRM). 
Is it possible that they test THAT differently? Did the wellman + vitamins (for only 8 days) can increase that much?
I'm starting to find some positivity, if DH samples are getting better in numbers, maybe DNA fragmentation is bettering as well! I'm hoping!
Also, the waiting list in GRI is now 14 months and the consultant said he would put us down from january 2013 (when referred), I did not really understand how that works but it would mean an NHS ICSI around April . 
Do any of you know how the NHS works, do I get a letter when official on the waiting list with an appointement for next year, or does it come later?
Pffiou, it's nice to see things going somewhere. I still hope to get one more cycle at GCRM before the NHS one (and if lucky not need the NHS). We'll see, I will let you know.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Lw sorry to hear about your uncle .sending you big  .

dee :glad your up to date . You enjoy counting down the time till Jan . Marco said only 10 per cent chance of twins so we are going for 2 - only 35per cent chance of it working but for some reason I am feeling slightly positive . 

Billie: that's great news re your DHs count . Wouldn't imagine 8 days would make any difference . When was his last sa at gcrm ? Fingers n toes crossed for good results for his DNA fragmentation.


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear Figster, I know you were prepared for just one egg but not even to get that is terrible. I know what you mean by donor eggs, hard to get your head around it. One of the consultants said to us though that something to remember is that the baby grows in you and its your placenta that supports it.

Sorry to hear about your uncle Lw but thanks for thinking of Marion and myself and logging on here to wish us well.

How did your scan go Marion? Fingers crossed.

Good you made a deciSion Mrs G on the number of embies. Yes better to put back 2 and increase your chances and also save yourself £1150 for FET for a single embryo.
Positive vibes all the way

Glad you feeling a bit better Billie, not too long to wait for NHS go and hopefully the vitamins will have kicked in by then.

Thanks dee for the well wishes.

Scan on Friday and don't know what to expect, cramps like AF would arrive yesterday but none today, more quesy feeling today..so I go from hopefully to very pessimistic on alternate days.


----------



## billie2015

Thanks everyone.
MrsG, last proper sa was a long time ago (maybe april/may) but they kind of counted for the freezing and on the day of ec and it seem that it was very little then. And ec was just a month ago. Amazing how these things change without DH making any changes in habits. Though I have to admit he abstain for 5 days this time while we usually do 3 days, so maybe it changes a bit. NHS asked for a repeat so I guess we'll try 3 days next time and see if the number is lower and/or the motility is better.

Pippi, good luck for your scan, hope you get to see a health baby!!! YOUR baby!


----------



## marionm

Hi ladies,

Thanks so much for all your well wishes! 
I'm happy to say our scan went perfectly...cannot actually believe after all this time something has gone right for us. 
Saw a good strong heartbeat & baby measuring spot on for dates...I'm 7w 4d.

Pippi...I really hope this is your time too,I know how tough these next few days will be. I have been getting af type cramps on & off aswell. Will be keeping you in my thoughts on Friday. 

Figster...I'm so sorry to hear your sad news-this is such a difficult journey,take sometime to heal & see what options you have. 

Hi to everyone else,I am off for an early night as the past few days have been horrible,going to try & relax now! 

Marion x


----------



## LM76

Hi girls,

Sorry for jumping in as I've not posted on this for a while but I keep reading every day. Figster I'm one of the ones who took DHEA. I know it doesn't work for everyone but as it was our 6th cycle I was trying everything. On my previous cycles I usually got about 6-8 eggs which we were always told were ok embryos, (that was with our previous clinic). With the gcrm I took the dhea for 3 months before my treatment and only had 3 follicles with 4 eggs. Only 3 fertilised but 1 didn't make it, on day 2 I had my embryo transfer with one perfect embryo and one not so good embryo, I had never ever had a top quality embryo before and truly think the dhea helped me. They say with taking dhea you may not get so many eggs but better quality. Hope this helps.

LM xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Brilliant new Marion, I was beginning to worry when you had nt posted here that things had not gone well. Glad to hear you also getting Af type cramps..reassuring to know.
know what you mean about the sheer stress of it, enjoy your early night and the positive feeling you have now.


----------



## Nessie76

I had only recently joined here but Figster I am so sorry to hear your news.
When I posted last we were just going to Glasgow for our initial tests from Aberdeen.
Well, 2 days after that appointment I got a natural BFP!  To say we were shocked is an understatement as I was told in Aberdeen it wouldn't happen as I have an AMH of less than 4.
I am 5 weeks today and unfortunately spotting and cramping so feel like this will be mc number 5 for me.
So we have our telephone consultation on 9 Oct and keeping that at the moment until we see what happens. 
Our results were interesting and showed my AMH was 4.2 and I had 4 follicles on each ovary.  This was more than Aberdeen.
I think the acupuncture and supplements I was taking helped with my egg quality to get pregnant .
I was on CQ10, wheatgrass, Royal Jelly, evening primrose oil and pregnacare conception.  For 6 weeks before this BFP I was taking DHEA and also vitex.  I think after a year of trying maybe this concoction helped!!
Do you think they will let us try IVF so soon after a miscarriage if this is what happens to me?


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Hello ladies
Figster so sorry there were no eggs at collection, this ivf malarkey is so painful at times, I hope you're ok. Maybe dhea is worth looking into as for my first ivf I only got 2 eggs and then for my 2nd i took dhea for 3 months and got 5. It might be worth a go when you feel ready. 
Nessie don't give up hope yet lots of people have spotting and cramping in early pregnancy, don't let any negativity creep in as I'm sure all will be fine.
Lovely to hear of everyone else's good news, it's such a positive forum.
Good luck to those of you waiting for transfer.
I'm just waiting on af to arrive to call in and be given a date to start northisterone. I'm both nervous and excited and also a wee bit impatient!! 
Xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Marion : lovely news - congratulations. Really delighted for you. 

Figster: hope your feelign a we bit better today. Sending you big  

Pippi : fingers n toes crossed for great news tomo . I can't imagine how anxious the waiting is for your scan but thankfully not long to go. 

Nessie : congratulations on your BFP. Keeping everything crossed for you and hopefully you won't be needing that appt.

Twinkle toes: hope af arrives soon and you can get started soon.

AFM: still waiting, waiting, waiting on af - no doubt will be late as its not due till this weekend and I think the prostap knocks it out. Just wish it would hurry up - starting to get impatient now ! xxx


----------



## Figster

Thanks for all your messages of support.

Marion -glad the scan went well for you.
Nessie - congratulations to you.

Hope AF turns up soon for those who are waiting on it.

Not sure about the DHEA stuff to be honest, we cant afford to do another round, let alone another round with donor eggs. We went on the waiting list in July for the clinics donor list so I guess we have time to save, but that lot took all our savings so....
just waiting on a letter coming through the door and to get a review appointment.

I'll pop back in if I have an update, take care x


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Marion - great news on your scan. Hopefully time to relax now and really enjoy your pregnancy.

Nessie - congrats on your bfp! Could you call your GP about the spotting?

Twinkle toes and Mrs G - come on AF!!!  

Pippi - good luck for your scan tomorrow  

Billie - another positive step forward!  

Dee - thank you  

Figster - hope you feel a bit better today.  Been thinking of you.  Xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hey all x 

MrsG: its always good to be positive x I'm not sure if dr marco will suggest we use 1 or both of our embryos in freezer but seeing as we had layla i think he will suggest that we just use one xx im keeping all crossed that this cycle is the one for u hun gl gl gl xx when i had prostap they told me if my af hadn't arrived by day 12 to phone them well my af arrived on day 12 but wasn't a lot at all lol 

Billie: im not sure about meds making sperm better but who knows x i hope ur fragmentation test goes well x and gl on the waiting list hope time passes quickly for u xx 

Hey LM xx im bk on here too lol xx its mad isnt it how time is flying wouldnt ya say xx 

Marion: omg u dont know how happy i am for u that ur scan went well woohoo xx im so so happy for u lovey xxx yay xx


----------



## marionm

Pippi...just wanted to pop on & wish you lots of luck for your scan today. I really hope this us your time. 

Marion x


----------



## 8868dee

Pippi: gl at ur scan today lovey xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks girls for the well wishes for today, 

Scan went fine...phew. Size fine and heartbeat fine. Everything in right place. Did nt ask any questions on length etc as had not prepared them as was n't very confident that the news would be good. I had a consultant do the scan ! And he said chances of mc once you see hb are <1%. Hopefully he's right. 
Just so relived we got this far. dh was crying  but my main feeling is relief...

Off to pack as going to london tomorrow for next few days to see kate bush so glad news is good for our wee holiday...but all I want to do is sleep! 
Will try and get on here while I am away...


----------



## billie2015

Yeeeeeaaaah!!!!

Great news Pippi! Oh, I am so happy for you! (I was starting to wonder as you didn't post earlier).
Well a huge "Congratulations"!!! Looks great!
You made my evening! I now feel fantastic (weird as I don't even know you in "real life"), I feel so hopeful thanks to you, it CAN happen!

Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi ! Just got back and wanted to check in to see how Pippi and Marion got on. 

I 'm sooooooo ecstatic !! That's such great news for both of you :      

I echo Billie that it really gives me hope as I know you'd given up Pippi. It's such lovely news to hear something good happens for you at last. 

Keep bubba tucked up and growing well and go enjoy Kate Bush .. A wuthering wuthering.....wuthering oooooohooo. Just thought I'd break into song for the ocasion!! 

Thanks to Dee and Mrs Glasgow for your kind words re my uncle. He will be sorely missed but it was such a beautiful funeral , really upbeat and we spent precious time with my aunt and cousins. 

Just came back to DH collecting me a lovely sparkly new car!! He's gone mad! 

Mrs G hope AF shows up soon so you can get on , have a good feeling about you xx

Am absolutely shattered so off to lie on the couch!

LW xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Pippi : so pleased for you . What brilliant news  . You can now go away and enjoy your weekend . Fantastic  

Lw: thank you that was a lovely thing for you to say .

Afm : got my review letter says we should have expected 4 or 5 high potential embryos from our 15 embryos but we didn't get any . 2 blastocysts were suitable for freezing but as the were a medium predictor and a low they recommend a double embryo transfer . It's says they don't know why the embryo development was disappointing but as we can't test my eggs we can test the sperm - with the comet test . If the test shows high levels of damage then there's nothing further we can do as wellman can help but my dh has already been taking them for some time  the fact we have blastocysts gives grounds for optimism . Here's hoping   as I am feeling slightly optimistic which really isn't like me xxxx


----------



## billie2015

Gosh MrsG, I know exactly how you feel!
I've got my fingers for our little blastos, may at least one stick, and you wont need further testing (and that £700 comet test  )!

Can't wait to hear(read) you start that FET, I wish you a great success!


----------



## marionm

Pippi...amazing news! So happy for you. Here's to a happy healthy pregnancy! 

Thanks to all you ladies for the well wishes...I have to say reading positive stories really helped me in my dark days! Not easy when it's not your own positive story but gives you some hope that miricles do happen! This whole ivf journey is so hard & unfortunately it doesn't always work 1st time...or 2nd or 3rd but it does work. 

Hope you all enjoy your weekend. 

Marion x


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Marion : here's wishing you and Pippi both happy healthy pregnancies .   

Billie: has your dh had his test ? When is his results back .  Another £700 ouch ! Thank you and here's hoping your DHs results are good .

Dee: thank you . Is that your beautiful baby girl that's your profile picture ? What a beautiful we princess .

it's true reading positive stories gives all us other ladies hope .my friend who just had her baby girl recently said when she got pregnant it's a numbers thing and if you keep going you'll get there but I just worry as we have very severe male factors she was unexplained and was very lucky it worked 1st time .  i've always been in for the long haul ( thinking we had 2 Nhs shots as well but still here )- unlike my poor dh who thought It would work first time and firmly believes it will second time . I think he'll be truly devastated if it doesn't work with our fet . I could see the fear in the change of body language at our review appt but here's hoping Well be lucky   . I did read before this attempt online that you shouldn't give up / change anything before 3 attempts as it can be 3rd time a charm .  In my head as this is our 2nd transfer I'm thinking if it doesn't work well try a 3rd attempt and if it still hadn't worked maybe look at what other options we have . But I just   We are lucky this time .


----------



## mrsjd79

Hello all, 

I'm new here - first post. I started taking gonal f on Sunday, and had first scan today. Most of the follicles were between 6-9, a couple around 10-12 and one at 14. Is this normal, should I get some eggs? The clinic suggested that it may be the case that I take drugs for longer, sacrifice the larger follicles to bring on the rest. Has anyone else had this experience? Any advice? 

Thanks.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Welcome mrsJd . Yes I'd say that sounds normal ! I'm unsure why the nurse said you'd maybe need to stimm longer. Maybe because you already have a few that are quite developed and may be ready quite soon .when is your next scan ? X


----------



## mrsjd79

Hello mrsrglasgow,

Thank you for reassurance! She suggested drugs for longer to bring on smaller ones. Next scan is on Monday. Possible egg collection on Thursday. This is our one chance for ivf - it's so expensive! xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

MrsJd : I don't think that's particularly long on Stimms . Well hope your we follies have been growing well for Monday . Yes it certainly is - fingers crossed for your BFP . it took me a while to convince my dh to go private but since we started our circumstances have changed and luckily we have been able to continue . How are you feeling ? X


----------



## Figster

mrsjd79 said:


> Hello mrsrglasgow,
> 
> Thank you for reassurance! She suggested drugs for longer to bring on smaller ones. Next scan is on Monday. Possible egg collection on Thursday. This is our one chance for ivf - it's so expensive! xx


Goodluck with that, I had one big one and some smaller ones and they didn't offer to let me stimm for longer. Subsequently they found no eggs in the follicle they removed. Awaiting our review letter.

Congrats Pippi and marion, good news on your scans.

I'm currently getting uncomfortable twinges and my nips are sooooooooooooooo sore and sensitive, how long will this go on for, until AF shows?

Hope everyones doing ok and having a nice weekend x


----------



## mrsjd79

I started gonal f last Sunday, so about 10 days in total, is that not long? I'm feeling fine, no side effects at all, just nervous and a bit worried.


----------



## Figster

I started on the sunday, was scanned on the Friday, had one follicle, others were non-descript, then the Monday (that one had got bigger and the others had grown to 6mm)  and was in for my procedure on the Wednesday. Unsuccessful. Like you, this really was our one shot.

goodluck x


----------



## MJS24

I received my ovarian assessment results today and was told AMH low for my age.  It was 11.  What are people's thoughts on this?

I have an appointment with Marco on Thursday so I guess I'll find out more then.


----------



## billie2015

MrsJd, stimming 10 days is not long at all, if I remember correctly stimms are between 6 and 20 days roughly...

MrsG, any news on a date for FET? My DH comet test was supposed to be last week but we had to change it for next Friday, I'm really curious to know what they will say at GCRM as they always find 0, they said we might need more than one sample if the count is too low, they need to send quite a few to Belfast... Will keep you posted.

MJS, I couldn't say much about AMH, I had a 38 at 25 years old, but I seem to remember it was a bit higher that avg for my age... I guess you'll have to wait until Thursdays for answers! What's your story? Are you going for IUI? IVF? Good luck with that crazy journey!

Hope everyone is okay, have a great Sunday!


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Mjs - mine was 11.2  so just within normal. I had ivf, responded very well and got my bfp so don't worry.  Your age means anything you do produce should be better quality - age is the biggest factor apparently. 

Mrs jd - i stimmed for 10 days. At my first scan, i only had a few over 12 but heaps in the 6-9.  They came on a bit by the next scan although still only 6 or so in size category they like but then the trigger gave them the final push and i got 17 eggs. I didn't get side effects either - only after the trigger when i just felt really bloated!!

Good luck both of you.

Mrs G - still wiling Af to come??


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Morning girls :

MrsJd: no 10 days is about normal . That's what I have stimmed for 3 times . Yes it's very nerve wracking when it's all new .

Mjs24 : Marco will explain it all then and I'm sure they have leaflets that give you the varying amhs expected . I'm sure with amh if 11 you will still respond well . 

Billie: well good luck to your dh .they normally don't find any ?that normally happens to my dh but they always spin it down or something and find a few motile - well recently but a lot if time we have none. Did you have to freeze before your icsi? 

Shiny : how are you feeling ? 

Afm: still waiting on af - think I may have another week to wait as I ember last year my 2nd bleed after ivf was late . No news yet just to wait for af then phone and get booked in for bloods xxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Pippi: so so glad that all went well at the scan xx

Welcome bk LW again sorry for ur loss nut glad u could be there for ur family xx 

MrsG: im keeping all my fingers/ everything crossed for your 2 embies gl with the fet xx 

Marion: im glad things are going well for u now x and ur right this journey is so hard,heart breaking, emotional and hopeful and yet we still carry on xx it sure makes us stronger people xx hope u have a happy and uneventful pregnancy xx 

Mrsj: yea that is normal i had a couple larger ones but most of my others were lower so i stimmed for longer to make the smaller ones bigger. Either ur big ones were only 3 follies so if they did collection on those then they would get up to 3/4 eggs but maybe less as some follies don't have eggs in. So if they stim u for longer to bring the smaller ones up to a size for collecting there is a chance u will hae more eggs. Hope that makes sense. Also if some follies react to quickly to the drugs by getting big in a short space of time they can sometimes just be follies without eggs in xx in total i stimmed for 19 days mow that is long x  gl at scan tomorrow xx 

Figster: i cant understand why they never let u stim longer esp as u had smaller ones that maybe needed more time to grow at my scans i jad couple larger ones and 4 small ones they could see (couldn't see right ovary) i had to have extra drugs to stim longer they said my response was slow but encouraging i stimmed for 19 days in total xx they retrieved 7 eggs in total they thought they would get 3/4 max so they were shocked themselves x i know they know what they're doing though so i believe they thought it was best but your review should tell u more tho xx what drugs/protocol were u on? I was on antagonist/ menopur or long protocol x 

MJ: im 31 and my amh when i did my fresh cycle in 2012 was 16.8 i was 29 then so although urs is lower than mine its not much lower x marco will tell u more and also amh alone is not used to determine egg quality they also scan as u know and compare the 2 xx tho amh can go up as well as down ad u get older so i believe tjo im not sure how correct that last part is xx


----------



## mexico

Hi all
Hope you are all well. I. Have been following the thread and glad to hear of so many successes. Sorry to those who haven't been successful its a truly hard thing to deal with.
I have just phoned the clinic as want to have my fet next month but was slightly worried as my cycle has gone from 29 to between 33 and 35 days, anyway the nurse said not to worry she would only be concerned if it was weeks diff!!! So I am booked in for my scratch on 15th oct (lovely bday present) and then I will await my next period!!! 
Xxx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi mexico - exciting! Not long to wait then. I can think of better birthday presents   Hope it goes well.


----------



## Prettypink

Hi ladies I'm new to this forum. I've had two unsuccessful icsi treatments with the royal. We have mail issues, I'm okay apart from illregular periods.  

We went for tests at the GCRM and have our consultation this week with Marco. We got our results last week, my amh is alot higher than Last time?  And my partners sample was 4.5mil and 34% motility, his sample can vary between that and 16mil with low motility. 

We got a slip with our results with info on Dna damage,  can I ask does everyone get that who has male issues? 

Nice to read some positive stories!   Very much a emotional rollercoster, feels like it's taken over the last 5 years.  It's been over a year since our last treatment, don't think I'll ever be 100% ready to do it again but gonna give one last shot  xx


----------



## MJS24

Thanks everyone for responding to my post regarding AMH levels.  Really looking forward to seeing what Marco has to say on Thursday.

Billie - my story is severe male factor so needs to be ICSI.

Prettypink - I also have my first consultation with Marco this week (Thurs).  We got the info leaflet re DNA damage too and I panicked at first but then decided it was probably just standard them sending this.  Do you mind me asking your story with your first two ICSIs, how many eggs were collected, how many days were they at transfer, how many embryos did you have transferred etc etc? X


----------



## mrsjd79

Hello all, 

Thanks so much for advice - really appreciated. Had scan today 21 follicles ranging from 6-9 to 22. Fingers crossed we get a good amount of eggs. 

xx


----------



## Prettypink

MJS24.  Aww I was the same with the DNA damage kinda panicked?! Soo much to take in at times  

We had our first treatment last year,  I'm more than positive when I asked my amh I was told 8 something I remember she said it wasn't the highest but not the lowest?  Always felt everything was pretty vague with the Royal, anyways we got 13 eggs, 12 mature and 8 fertilised two embies put back in which were good grades. We were so happy everything went well and felt positive until the dreaded pregnancy test bfn. Devasted

We were trying to come to terms with it, being honest I was struggling when we got a letter saying we didn't need a review and they were incouraging us to go ahead with our second treatment and feeling the way I was we did. This time we got 19 eggs injected an extra day I think just all down two appointments as I really didn't have too lol. Out of the 19, 14 were mature and we only got 2 fertilised and not great embies ,  just knew that day I phoned it wasn't going to work      at the review they said the sample was poor and that effected the fertilisation. 

My partners sample has been at 8mil, 16mil, 2mil, 15mil,  4mil  and it's now 4.5mil, lower again but a bit better motility to the past. My amh was tested last week and is 23.5, slot higher than I thought?  Have been getting reflexology and took agnus castus not sure it that would effect? 

Sorry feel like I've wrote a story  

Have you had  treatment before?  Is it male issues with yous? Xx


----------



## mexico

Thanks shiny happy girl and big congrats on ur bfp!!! Bet u can't believe it!!! Xx


----------



## MJS24

Prettypink - don't worry about writing a story, it's always great to hear other people's stories (good and bad).  That must have been so awful, particularly when the first time was going so well.

This will be our first treatment.  Been TTC for a year and a half and found out recently very severe male factor due to diabetes.  0% motility, 0-4% morphology, 5-10million is the range of the 3 semen analysis we have had so far.  

Good news re your AMH, hopefully you get lots of eggs again!  Mine was 11 which they said is low for my age (I will be 29 in October).  How old are you? X


----------



## MJS24

Mrsjd79, that is great news...fingers crossed for lots of eggs x


----------



## Prettypink

MJS24.  I see your partners sample changes too. Is he on any vitamins?.. I'm 30,  will be nearly 5 years ttc. We gave our self's a good year before thinking about this one, and tbh we have decided this will be our last so drained with it all and don't think we could go through the heartache over and over again but then again gonna be so hard to accept that's it  

Are yous hoping to get started soon? Had yous looked at different hospital's?  Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi mexico welcome xx gl with ur scratch and gl with ur fet xx . Are u having a natural fet or medicated x

Prettypink: welcome hun gl with ur consultation xx and i hope it doesnt take long till ucan begin xx it sure is a hard journey x


----------



## MJS24

Prettypink - he has been on Wellman since the start as we kinda expected problems  due to his diabetes as that is known to affect sperm.

We live in Edinburgh and have been referred through NHS there but it could be quite a long wait and his sperm issues are only going to get worse as time goes on so want to get started ASAP as we don't know how many cycles it is gonna take (if it even happens for us at all).  And plus I was really struggling emotionally with the whole thing so thought it would help me to go private whilst on waiting list for NHS in case it fails.  I'm hoping to start in November but I will need to see what Marco says on Thurs.  What day is your appointment?  When are you hoping to start? 

Yeah deciding to call it a day must be really hard.  Right now I am trying not to even think that far and I can't imagine me ever "accepting" it's not going to happen.  I really worry that if we can't have children it is really going to take over and ruin my life.  I'm really only at that start in the grand scheme of things compared to others so I hate to imagine how others must feel.

Hopefully it will be third time lucky for you at GCRM.  I have read so many stories where people have had unsuccessful on NHS then go to GCRM as a final resort and are lucky so fingers crossed! X


----------



## Prettypink

8868dee. Thank you   we both are anxious but glad to have our consultation this week with Marco. Hoping to get everything explained and hopefully we'll know where we're at, hoping for a wee bit positive news but who knows, more so for my partner he seems to be struggling more this time and I'm trying to stay positive and keep him going.  Fingers X

Thank you xx

MJS24. Yeah you definitely should not be thinking about when the time comes to call it a day it's just the beginning for yous! And try stay positive miracles do happen   you have your age on your side! 

Im Really happy we chose the GCRM, after months of researching we felt good going with them as you say you read alot of positive stories  

My partners on well man too, not sure if they make a difference but would try anything. Not sure when we'll get started depends on Thursday. If it ends up being nearer nov I'll need to put it off till January as end nov and Dec is a hectic month for me with work.

Aww good luck Thursday   will pop back on after my appointment. Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Prettypink: i can only imagine how nervous y both are x but marco and the rest of the team are lovely and i wouldn't have ivf anywhere else whether it was successful or not x they make u geel like a person not a statistic xx gl with ur appt ad ur treatment xx


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Morning ladies, hope everyone is well. 
Mrs JD79 that's great news about your follies, sounds like you'll get a bumper crop. Good luck for collection. 
Hi prettypink, I too am having my first cycle with gcrm after being at the royal, I didn't have any complaints with the royal but it all seems so much more organised at gcrm and I love the fact that the appointments are always on time. Good luck with your consultation with Marco. 
Mrs glasgow hope that AF comes soon and you can start your FET. Our bodies must be like what the heck, one month you don't want me to arrive and the next month you do!
MJS24 welcome, don't worry about your amh being on the low side as you're still young and age has a really big part to play in ivf as it means better quality eggs and it's quality not quantity that matters the most.
Hi to everyone else too. Good luck with treatment, scans etc.
Afm af arrived yesterday so I'm now officially on the ivf roller coaster again, eek.
I also thought I'd share a wee story with you about a friend of mine who after several failed ivf's fell pregnant naturally at the age of 43. She had her wee girl last September and a year later has just found out she is preggers again at 45! It sure gives us all hope that miracles really do happen.
Hope everyone has a good day xx


----------



## mrsjd79

Just home from egg collection - 8 eggs. Waiting to see how many are mature. Fingers crossed!


----------



## billie2015

MrsJd, great news! 8 is a good number! Hopefully most will be okay for icsi!
Keep us posted!

Twinkle toes, welcome and good luck on your GCRM cycle, hope third time's lucky! Your friend story is amazing! That's nature way of saying: "well, in the end I do as I please!"


----------



## MJS24

Mrsjd - that is great!!  Good luck!!

Twinkle Toes - thanks for the reassurance re AMH.  When are you starting your first GCRM cycle? x


----------



## mrsjd79

5 viable eggs. Just need to wait till tomorrow morning to hear about embryos. What an emotional roller coaster this is!


----------



## billie2015

I know how you feel! Fingers crossed for your eggs then, keep us posted!


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies 

Apologies if I miss anyone - on my mobile .

Mrsjd79: that's great news . Well done . Fingers crossed for lots of fertilisation .good luck for tomos call .

Mjs24: good luck for your appt .

Dee : hello hope your well .

Twinkle toes - welcome .hereshoping its 3rd time lucky  for you . That's a lovely we story about your friend -goes to show you it can happen naturally .

Mexico : how are things ? Is it a FET your having ?

Pretty pink : welcome - here's hoping gcrm can be lucky for you .we are severe male factor with often no sperm . We have been at gcrm over 2 years now but quite alot of delays due to my poor dhs issues of sometimes zero sperm. the embryologist at gcrm are amazing and here's hoping you get more embryos / better fertilisation .this cycle we had 14 fertilise from 17 ( think 21 were injected but they told me right away 4 looked failed ) that was out of a sample of around maybe 20 little swimmers . Is your dh on vitamins ? We have had far better results - fertilisation / embryo progression and we made it to blast ( not had et yet due to potential ohss ) Dh had been on Wellman and a few other vitamins .

Afm ; this waiting is horrendous lol . Think its because when your cycling your going something but I am just waiting / waiting / waiting hopefully af will arrive at some point soon !


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Mrsjd79 that's great news about your egg collection, just imagine those eggs and sperm getting jiggy in their wee dish tonight and good luck for tomorrow.

Mjs24 I start northisterone on the 17th and get my prostap on the 31st with stims the beginning of next month so have got a wee while to go yet, I'm booked in for the scratch on the 22nd which I'm not looking forward to but needs must!!

Thanks for the good luck wishes Mrs Glasgow and billie2015, I'm sure hoping it's 3rd time lucky. I feel pretty relaxed about it at the moment but it's when they start scanning that the nerves get the better of me.

Anyway hubby and I are just back from seeing still game at the hydro, what a laugh it was. I might have to watch the series again during treatment as laughter can only be a good thing.
Night all xx


----------



## 8868dee

Twinkletoes: gl on the ivf journey x hope ur cycle goes well and what a lovely story xx gl to ur friend with her 2nd pregnancy xx aww i love still game they r an amazing comedy act xx 

Mrsjd: well done on ur 8 eggs and 5 viable thats a great number xx gl hearing how they r this morning xx 

MrsG: im good thank you xx hers hoping ur af arrives soon for ya xx


----------



## mrsjd79

Three embryos are now in eeva. So hoping this all works out. Twinkle toes - your advice clearly helped! 

Good luck to you all. Thanks for your good wishes and advice. 

xx


----------



## wenisk

Hi girls just looking for advice. Had a failed cycle with gcrm. In early August (1st cycle successful but sadly miscarried) we reached top if waiting list at gri and waiting on af coming. My first bleed - the one in the ivf cycle- was bang on time but im now 2 weeks late with my 2nd bleed. Just want it to start already so we can get going with gri before Christmas. For those girls who have had a bfn cycle was your second bleed late and if so by how long? Thanks
X


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

MrsJC79 : thats great news. Come on we embryos- heres hoping you have three high predictors and great news on Sat morning  . How are you feeling after ec?

Wenisk: I can't rem exactly but I know this happened to me last year after my failed cycle. i'm currently waiting on my 2nd bleed which is also late  . I have a feeling it was only a week late for me last year and I think its down to the prostap. Which is really annoying considering my first bleed is always on time after my ivf. Hope AF appears soon


----------



## FertileRoad

Hello ladies home from hospital after a laparoscopy and hydrotubation outcome was all normal and tubes patent. My next AF is next week. When would you start the next ICSI?  Concerned on why I can't get pregnant when all is normal and told no problems with fertilty. Hospital has told me to meet up with Marco to discuss.


----------



## mrsjd79

Thanks all. Mrsglasgow - feeling fine after ec, but slightly sore sides and stomach which is strange! 

Feeling hopeful, without getting my hopes up too much - not easy! 

xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Al least fertile road it showed up,normal...know it does n't explain whats wrong but at least they did nt give you any bad news

Typical MrsG, that AF is late. I think I was same, it was the cycle after IVF that af was a week late.

Good luck MrsJd79....hope EEVA gives u three high predictors.


Thanks girls for the messages after my scan last week. Billie...your comments were so nice thanks, glad I gave you some hope. I know its weird how we know such intimate details of each other in relation to pregnancy/ fertility but don't know each other in real life.
And Lw, yes we should never give up. I feel like I'm one of those stories that you hear about...especially since I had rang the adoption agency. I still can't believe it and to me at the moment i just have a chance of a potential baby, but I've a long way to go yet....
Glad the funeral was a positive experience, they are difficult occasions but at least if everyone can celebrate the persons life it makes it easier to bear.
Enjoy being driven around in the new car !! 


London was great and dh really enjoyed Katebush. I enjoyed the first half, 2nd half was a bit weird but it was as much of a theatrical show as a music concert .


----------



## 8868dee

Mrsjd: gl to ur 3 embies in eeva xxx 

Wenisk: hi hun xx hope ur af arrives soon xx 

Fertileroad: so does that mean ur classed as unexplained now ? I hope Marco will be anle to help u decide what to do next love xx but ifs good that ur tubes are patent x 

Pippi: glad u enjoyed kate bush first half lol x she isnt my kind of thing really x


----------



## Prettypink

Hi ladies thank you all for your well wishes. Appointment went well. Didn't really know what to expect.  Marco went through everything and explained it bit by bit . All though my partners sample changes alot it is suitable for icsi. He had mentioned the comet test in which I would consider if they said Dna damage is present so here is a tablet that will sort it out but at the end of the day they can't do anything for it  . We have decided this is our last shot and so Marco recommended Eeva. Would rather put the extra money and give it one last blast using Eeva than the comet test as we just can't see us putting ourself through treatment and the heartache, even the drive to the hospital was giving me butterflies, just brings back all the feelings like before. Has many used Eeva? Also I'm on Antagonist protocol very different from my last two treatments. We have decided to wait till January till we start, end nov and Dec is a hectic time for me and would rather not stress out with it all so we will sign our consent forms Dec and start January  

Twinkle toes. Good luck with your treatment as you say back on the rollercoster! Amazing news about your friend   gives us all hope, miracles do happen x

Mrs Glasgow. Sounds like a long two years for yous. You have had a great outcome on eggs and embryos when your saying your dh has sometimes had no sperm?!  That's one thing Marco pointed out tonight that a man's sample can change all the time. Did yous do the comet test? My partner is on well man and not long started him on l'argaine which was recommended by a herbalist. I was on agnus castus for 3 months to try regulate my period plus I get reflexology, something has made a difference as my amh is 23.1 it was never that high?!  When I mentioned to Marco he didn't really say anything on it. Gonna keep my reflexology going as really enjoy, so relaxing    any excuse to get pampered. 
Hope your af shows up soon! Are you doing a frozen cycle?  Can I ask was it a 3 day transfer with Eeva? X

Mrsjd79. Good luck. Hope your little embies are growing strong x

Wensick. After my first treatment I waited 3 months for a period and second time was 7 weeks, my cycles can be long though. Hope you get it soon x

MJS24. Hope you got on well at your appointment x

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Ladies,
Twinkle Toes, loved your story about your friend, that would do me fine, I want to forget about IVF and suddenly for it all to happen naturally one at 43 and one at 45, thank you very much  

Pretty in Pink I would agree that the comet test seems to be the 'big sell' at GCRM just now. When I was cycling it was the pippelle scratch which suddenly jumped from £80 to £250 or something. If your DH is already taking wellman then surely that is all you can do? Good lick with whatever you decide.

Mrsjd79 great news you have 3 in eeva, heres hoping one  or more is a golden egg !!   xx

Dee its so great to have you on here too, still can't believe you have your wee one when I first joined FF you were going through such a bad time and I'm so delighted it eventually worked out for you. I probably shouldn' t be on here as I'm not cycling but its great to have a chat and there doesn't seem to be a thread for inbetweeners or maybe will maybe won'ts!! Its good to chat to old timers who I cycled with as we know what each other went through!

Wenisk, I think mine took at least 6 weeks to come, not 100% sure though but two weeks late seems about right.

Fertile Road  thats good that the results are clear but I know its frustrating to have unexplained, I am the same as you. The problem with it is Marco tends to just blame our age and it really frustrates me. I know its a factor but I think in the future they will discover that as with the external elements of our bodies where we age differently depending on the individual, surely our internal bodies do the same? some people are 22 and look 58! some people are 42 and look much younger and are fit and healthy    I just feel they offer so many explanations to those in their twenties but we just get told oh its your age. They wouldn't even discuss if it could be a problem with my DH's sperm. I don't mean to be pessimistic but I guess I just don't want you to get your hopes up that Marco will have any enlightening explanation 

Pippi, glad you had a good time at Kate bush, doesn't surprise me that she went all theatrical, but at least your DH enjoyed both halves    How you feeling? It was so moving  when you wrote about your scan and I can totally understand your DH crying, mine would have been too. I can imagine the nervous build up!

I know, you are one of those stories we read about, feels like yesterday we were all telling you not to give up but its now me that needs convincing.I found myself reading articles for and against having kids this morning. We got the antibiotics for the Hidden c from our doctor but still have to start them as its a 25 day course so guess that rules out this month for ttc   Yes loving new car! very 'sleek' am still getting over shock, I go away for two days and look what happens! but not complaining   our cars were very old so were were due to replace them soon, just need to get rid of mine now!  keep relaxing when you can and wishing you a lovely smooth pregnancy!

Hi to everyone else and hope things are going well for you xx


----------



## Josie1

Pretty pink, did u know GRI have spent millions on new equipment and incubators. You get ICSI there for £3200. EEVA is very overpriced IMO. 

Also the comet test was advised to us to get but a professor at GRI said there is no evidence on it being beneficial.

I sound as if I'm trying to put you off and I don't mean it that way, they are a fabulous clinic and get great results. 

No-where in Scotland have the incubators GRI have and they are included in the cost. 

Good luck xx


----------



## FertileRoad

Hi does anyone know when GCRM closes for Christmas and new year, I was trying to work out my next cycle with then as my next period after Lap is 11 Oct I feel this date is too soon so looking at the following month should be approx. 8 Nov therefore if I am on the same protocol then I would have EC 29th Dec and ET on 1st or 2nd January or later as I feel I would push for the blastocyst this time. Any advice would be gratefully appreciated.


----------



## billie2015

Sorry fertile road, I have no idea, probably best to call and ask.

Hubby just had his sample today for comet test, good news, no need to have a second sample, so results in about 2 weeks! I can't wait to know!
The really good news is that the sample was 2.5mL, 2.6 milions per mL, and 16% motility. That is the best results ever! When we had our failed icsi, the count was closer to 0.
I don't know what the limit count is between icsi and ifv but would love to know, I would have more faith in embryos created through regular ivf, at least there was a natural selection of sperms...


----------



## mrsjd79

Our embryos are developing well so far. Transfer tomorrow morning! Excited and very nervous. Any advice ladies?! 

xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

That is exciting! No real tips for the day - Just relax    It's not sore - just like a glorified smear test! 

I did meditation/visualisation every day after my transfer though (zita west's and IVF Belief) and i definitely think they helped me keep calm and focus energy on my embie! 

I also did the pineapple thing - 2 slices of fresh pineapple (including core) for 5 days. 

Probably all nonsense but it worked for me and made me feel like i was doing something! Oh - Also went for a walk each day to keep the blood flowing.  

Good luck! Hope Eeva comes up trumps for you.


----------



## mrsjd79

Pineapple thing?! Not heard of that! 

xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Fertile road, I cycled last year just before Christmas..there were notices all over place about last date for ec before Xmas...think it was about a week before Christmas so don't think they would be doing ec over Xmas.
They told me I needed to have Af by 30th October to be able cycle before Xmas (I looked back at my fertillity friend charts from last year to remind myself). It actually came on 31st oct but I pretended that it had came the day before as my cycles are shorter than 28 days and I think they were just being rigid and having one cut off date regardless of your cycle length. So I got my prostrap towards mid/end of November and had ec 10th December....with otd date being Xmas day itself.I just had to do home test that day...
So definitely give them a call if you want to try cycle b4 Xmas. Whether you could cycle one month earlier 

Hope the news is good Bille in 2 weeks time, at least the count is going up....


Yes I know what you mean Lw about still posting here even if you not cycling....you get to know people and its hard to try a home elsewhere. I posted a little on early scan thread but they are all 'strangers' and people seem to come and go very quickly.. hope people don't mind me posting here as I know its more of a treatment support site.
Well see how the antibiotics go......do you have to do another hidden c test afterwards ?
Ahh...reading the article about adv of not having kids, I guess its something that is out of your hands and you have to try get on with life as best you can in meantime.
Did Marco have any opinion on whether further treatment was worthwhile ? On our last review apt the consultant said it was up to us. When we told him we were not going to cycle again, he said that was an ok decision as chances of us conceiving naturally were prob same as that in ivf cycle and with ivf you are knocking a few months off that you could be trying naturally.

We just have one car between us...a bit of a pain sometimes as we live outside a main city but I can get a bus that goes on a great big tour of the countryside if we need to go to work at different  times and don't think I can justify a 2nd car for a few journeys a week...

I'm felling ok thanks, bit queasy sometimes but noting terrible.vomited one evening in London..after eating thai food. I think it was the thai food, dh thinks it was the pregnancy ! Bit tired but not as tired as you hear people say they are in early preg...but waking up around 5/6 am so maybe that's why...
Got a letter from Grcm to day discharging me to NHS. Said my due date was 10th may. I purposefully had not wanted to know that yet as if something goes wrong I have this horrid date to live through...but too late now!

Dee...hear you about kate bush, you definatley would not have liked the bit where a wooden puppet killed a dove (soft toy, not live dove) and ate its heart (at least I think that's what it did from what we could see !). Definatley weird....still don't get the symbolism .....

Good luck for tomorrow mrsejd. How many will you put back ? I drank too much water before my first two transfers and my back was killing me in theatre and I was really uncomfortable during transfers. On my 3rd transfer I drank less water but then my bladder was not full enough ....they said that was  not a problem for the transfer that they knew where to put it...its just we couldn't see the embryo going back in on screen. Ironically that's the one that gave us the bfp.


----------



## FertileRoad

PippI thanks for the information. Please stay on to all the others as your experience is very welcome to all who come on to the site.


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Mrsjd79, good luck for today🍀🍀🍀 just stay nice and relaxed. Like pipi elk I too drank way too much water on my first transfer and the doc said it was the fullest bladder she'd ever seen! I literally felt like I was going to burst by the time I had it which made for an uncomfortable transfer. Second time around my accupuncturist said to go to the loo as soon as I got to the clinic then keep drinking water as my bladder would be just full enough, but that was with the gri and you hang about waiting to be taken so it might not be the same at gcrm as they are so prompt with their appointments. Like shiny happy girl I also listened to the zita west cd and also one by Helen McPherson called ivf belief, which usually sent me off into a lovely deep sleep for an hour, even if I didn't hear much of it, it sure keeps you relaxed and I think it helps to visualise what's going on down there.

Pipi elk, I love to hear about all the success stories on this forum as it gives me hope and keeps me feeling really positive about treatment so please don't go anywhere.

Billie 2015,  woop woop,  that's great news about your hubby's sample, whatever he's doing is obviously working. 

Fertile road I'm not 100% sure about the Xmas closing times but when I was doing my consents a couple of weeks ago and we were working out when my cycle would start the nurse said that if I didn't do it in November then it would need to be jan as the clinic closes over Xmas and new year. Hope this helps.

Little whisper I know what you mean about reading up on stuff about not having kids, if I see an article in a magazine or newspaper I read it and think it wouldn't be so bad, we could do what we want when we want but deep down I'm just kidding myself. I think it's like a defence mechanism that kicks in to protect yourself just in case. I've known for years I would have problems conceiving due to a burst appendix that caused septicaemia and whenever people asked me About kids I would say I didn't want them but that was my way of protecting myself in case it never happened.

Pretty pink glad your appointment with Marco went well, I bet you can't wait to get started now. 

Mrs glasgow hope your af makes an appearance soon and you can get underway with your fet.

Hope everyone else is ok too, sorry if I've missed anyone out.

Well today is the official start date of the last course in my degree and I am already procrastinating as I'm thinking of tidying out the garage! Not a great start but I'm sure I'll manage to motivate myself to do some reading at some point.

Hope everyone has a great weekend, even if it is raining xxx


----------



## mrsjd79

Transfer went fine. One was medium; two low. I will find out on Monday if they could freeze the two low. I know it's probably silly, and I am grateful we had any embryos, but a bit of me is upset the gradings weren't better. Anyone relate? 

Have lovely weekend.


----------



## mexico

Hi mrsjd79 glad transfer went well. I was disappointed as we had 2 medium and 4 low however I had 2 med replaced which ended in a chemical preg and 2 of the low were frozen. I presumed the low ones wud never make blastocysts. I was really happy when we got the call that we had frozen but now as we near our fet I keep thinking because they were low will they thaw okay!!!! Always a worry about something!!! 
Hope you are now resting up and thinking positive thoughts.
Hope everyone else is having a good weekend. Our dog is ill has a slipped disc in his neck and its made his left leg keep collapsing. He was in hospital overnight last night as was having seizures post tests. Been so upset as he gets me thro my ivf roller coaster so hoping he gets better soon xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Prettypink: gl for ur january cycle love xx we were going to do a natural fet in february but have now decided to go for january because my dh is in the navy and he goes away in march. So we may cycle same ish time x

LW: to be honest love we both have been thru soo much but it does just prove that the can and is light at the end of the tunne. I sonetimes think back to thise times and im amazed i came thru them to be honest. I do feel bad for the babies we lost and wonder what sex tey wrre an what they would of looked like and one day we will see them again x and to think we now have our beautiful rainbow baby just amazes me. One thing i have learnt about myself throughout out journey with ivf  is that im stronger than i was before or than i thought i was x its not good that there isnt an inbetween thread. If u decide to go again please let me know coz i wanna support you xx 

Billie: glad comet test went well and u didb have to have a repeat one xx gl with the results x 

Fertileroad: im wanting to know this too love coz we needs to have a consents appt in december x think ill ring this week x 

Pippi: kate bush is known for her weird shows lol x u give hope to people on their cycles that it can and does happen and its nice to talk to people u know even after ur cycke has ended no matter what the end result i think coz we all create bonds sometimes i feel like i shouldnt post on this site at all as i have my ivf rainbow baby and i am content with my family but i wanna use my remaining embryos that are frozen x 

Mrsjd: congrats on being pupo huni xxx gl with 2ww xx hope it passes quickly for u xx

Mexico: gl with ur fet love xx try not to worry about the low predictors  x they have to be a certain quality to be able to be frozen so fx they thaw ok xx aww ur poor doggies i hope its ok xx what dog do u have xx 

Afm: so our natural fet was going to be sheduled for february but we have had to bring it forward to january as dh is foing away in feb due to navy so we have decided instead of waiting till summer when he gets bk to do it a month earlier because oif it works we dibt want to have anothet baby born in may as we have 2 already lol x


----------



## 8868dee

Hi all x 

Does anyone know how much a consents appt is ? As the website it unclear x


----------



## Josie1

I don't remember paying for a consents appointment, just a consultation as far as I can remember x


----------



## Figster

just checked my records and there was no fee for the consent appt dee.

Havent been here a while, hope everyone's ok.  AF has just arrived so tomorrow will be CD1... least its kept in time with my usual monthly period.  Really hurts this time though.  Heading through in a fortnight for our review meeting. Got some money refunded so we're thinking of grabbing a city break somewhere, we just haven't chosen where.  

Never been any good at personals (or names)  but keeping everything crossed for the lady who just had a transfer. Hope Shiney girl is feeling well and morning sickness hasn't kicked in too much! 

I'll pop back after my meeting and let you know the outcome but its likely to be their donor programme as theres little point going through everything again given my poor amh and age etc etc etc..

take care,
Fig x


----------



## mrsjd79

Fairly bad period pain symptoms have kicked in today. Transfer was on Saturday. I'm guessing this isn't a good sign...?


----------



## marionm

Hi mrsjd79

Don't think I have chatted to you but wanted to reply as I know how tough the 2WW is.
I had lots of period cramps with every transfer I had (4 in total) you are only 2dpt transfer so a long way to go yet & I'm sure every day feels like a week, every little twinge will have you thinking the worst but try & stay positive -easier said than done I know. 
Hope  this helps. 

Hi to everyone else, this thread has got busy again which is great to see.
I'm a bit like Pippi where I probably shouldn't be posting here as not going through treatment but other boards are so busy. 

Marion x


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Mrsjd79, try not to worry (easier said than done) as its about this time implantation occurs so it could be that. I too had tons of twinges like marionm after transfer, i think its pretty normal xx


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks figster x i cant remember lol x x gl at ur review huni x hope u come away with answers xx 

Josie: thanks hun cx 

Mrsjd: i have had the period pain symptoms on my cycle 2wws also so please try not to worry x gl hope the 2ww passes quickly xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Figster - lovely to hear from you! Feeling rather yuck most days now 😣. Hope you find a way forward at your review meeting. Im sure there is a way forward for you! Let us know how you get on. 

Mrsjd - cramps are very normal. Mine started 3/4 days after transfer, lasted a couple of days, went away, then came back again closer to my test date and stayed for a week or so.  It could be lots of things but most likely the progesterone. If you have any doubts, just call the clinic and they will reassure you.


----------



## MJS24

Dee - I had my consent appt today and there is no charge for it as such but you are required to pay for the full treatment cost at the consent appt.

MrsJD - I am sure I read somewhere that cramps close to transfer is good news (implantation) but close to test day potentially not so good.


----------



## 8868dee

Thanks mjs its only been just over a year and i forgot lol i was getting confused with consents appt and a consultation appt lol thanks hun xxxx


----------



## Prettypink

Morning ladies hope everyone is well.

So the wait is now on to get started in January  in the past I was always excited and nervous but at the moment it's more nervous. Think both me and my partner have both said we just can't get get excited, think after going through to failed attempts we just can't get our hopes up, I'm sounding negative and don't mean too just more scared /anxious. Least we have a few months to guide ourselves to the positive thinking  

8868dee. Nice to know I'll have a cycle buddy in January. Love Christmas and will be nice knowing that once it's all over we have this to get started. Now that I know when I'm starting I hope it's a quick few months x

Mexico. Hope your dog is getting better! Have one myself and love him so much! Part of the family, hope he's better x

Mrsjd79. Hopefully the cramps are a good sign and your little emby is getting cosy x

Josie1. Yeah know the GRI  have new labs. Don't have anything bad to say about them just feel wee had two failed shots with them and it's time for a change. We had originally booked with then to go private, when we received our info I tried phoning and left 3 messages to book my partner in for app and I'm still waiting on someone to return my call and was back in July?!  Know it's a very busy clinic, appointments are so hard to get its like a convar belt. My second cycle they had me injecting an extra day when really I probably shouldn't have as I had 19 eggs which wad near ohss. Apart from those issues the staff are lovely and know alot have been lucky to get a bfp. After looking into all different hospital's it's time for a change for us x 

Hope all the pregnant ladies are keeping well, lovely to hear how your all getting on   gives us hope x

Hi to everyone els. I'll probably not be on as much just every so often to see how everyone is doing. Gonna try keep busy with other things, the more I'm on here the I'm thinking about it getting obsessed and counting down the days lol was very much like that the last time?!

Good luck to everyone starting, started and near the end  

Take care ladies x


----------



## mrsjd79

I hope emby is getting cosy too. Found out this morning that our two other embryos couldn't be frozen. I know we still have hope with our one transferred emby, but it's still upsetting. 

Took the ovitrelle last night, and actually feel less crampy today. This is all too hard to understand!


----------



## billie2015

Sorry to hear about your two embryos MrsJd, Fingers crossed for your one transferred emby!!!! Did they tell you the grade?


----------



## FertileRoad

Morning ladies can anyone advise worked out my dates and cant cycle this year as EC/ET would be over xmas period, therefore decided to go in January therefore my prostrap injection would be approx 9th Feb, should I meet with Dr Marco for a consultation to go over my new AMH and results from my laporoscopy? I am considering getting the Vit D test from zita west also and maybe go onto her vitamins - any advise much appreciated.


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hi ladies,

How are you all, hows the old timers Mrs G, Little Whisper, Fertile Road, Pippi, Dee anyone else ive missed? Please fill me in with your fertility updates, there are too many pages for to read and catch up? Dee Congrats on your arrival, god remember the day of your BFP!

Well ive been quite for a while, after our miscarriage at 13 weeks in March, i just had to stay off for a while and try clear my head of fertility which wasn't really possible in any case, though i tried at least.. I have 12 friends on ******** who are pregnant, yes, 12, and i have had to unfollow them all, i cant bear to see their happy smug baby scan pics, i should be happy for them, though all i feel is jealousy,its so so hard. Anyone else feel the same on this one?

Well we have had our last FET put back in at the GCRM Tuesday last week, so waiting on my period arriving on Sunday, just cant seem to be positive anymore.  

Then if that doesn't work, we have come to the top of waiting list with NHS for our 1 only shot, due to my age the guidelines changed last year, so im 41 now and means we are eligible for 1 round of treatment, which will save me a few grand, so makes me feel a bit better knowing its free, think it takes a huge pressure off.

Hi to anyone else ive not spoken to before

xxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Prettypink: yay its good we will be cycle buddies xx hun i also love christmas xx  i was like that last yearbun i became obsessed with the site whih made me obsess every part of ivf more and stress more tho im sure it was just me and not the site lol x 

Mrsjd: sorry about ur other embies x fx this one gets nice n snuggly xx 

Forever-hopeful: how are u hunix aww thanks layla is almost 5 minths now and just starting to roll over xx gosh my bfp seems a long time ago now x oh hun im so so sorry anout ur mc xx its so unfair love xx so u r towards the end of ur 2ww is that right ? Gl sunday love im so routing gor u i know the positivity has gone but ill be postive for u xx


----------



## TBM

Hi ladies, I have just started a new cycle and had my baseline scan this morning at GCRM starting injections tomorrow.  I am on a different protocol to last time and just wondering if any of you have been on a similar one? Previously I did Menopur and Cetrotide but this time I had Prostrap on day 21 then on day 3 start Menopur 400 for 2 days then 200 each day after. I am sure the change is based on my recent amh result in June of 13 at age 42.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi TBM, 
I was on that protocol -on 200x2 for the first few days and then down to one 200 menopur injection once a day. I think my AMH was around 13-14 and I was aged late 41 when started. I think for our age that's a good AMH. I got 12 and 15 eggs on my 2 cycles..which the embryologists were all impressed with so hopefully you'll get similar.
I think I injected for 10 days totally....

Fertile road. I used natural health practice vit c and omega 3. I think they were cheaper than zita west and they had good fertility info on the website as far as I can recall. I know I compared both brands and prob price was the deciding factor...
I just used solgar vit d. Could you gp test your vit D??

So sorry to hear foreverhopeful, yea I think a break away from here is good....as while it is helpful and supportive it sucks you in despite your better judgement. That's really tough to have a mc at 13 weeks...when you think you would have been out of the woods so to speak. At least you get a free go on NHS which is a big bonus...
I heard on radio that GCRM in belfast are offering 70% money back guarantees to under 37 years olds who cycle with them....since they are a new clinic I guess they must want to build a name for themselves...I imagine there must be lots of T&C. 
http://www.gcrmbelfast.com/treatments-and-pricing/ivf-refund-and-pre-pay-plans
For anyone who is interested...they seem to partnered with a company called access fertility to offer this (there's probably no one from belfast on this thread anymore since they opened up their own clinic in belfast).

Can totally understand how you feel towards your 12 pregnant friends...I know it appears they have it all sewn up and it just make you feel 100 times worse....that's how I used to feel anyway.
Saying that speaking as someone who is now pregnant I don't feel at all smug (but that's prob after bring through the IVF). My symptoms have really decreased this last few days..I've read somewhere that around 10 weeks they can diminish but I can't help but think the worst. When we saw HB at 7.5 weeks they said risks of a mc are now low I can't help but feel I could still be one of that unfortunate cases. We have a NHS appointment on Thursday so hopefully they will do a scan and let me find out if all is ok or not.

Hope embie getting snugly in the mj79. Shame about no frosties but hopefully you won't need them.

Thanks everyone for wanting us pregnant ladies to stay on here....


----------



## 8868dee

Hi fertileroad: im not sure about zita west vits and that but i want to wish u gl or ur next cycle in jan as im also hoping to cycle in jan  so we may also be cycle buddies xx 

Hey tbm xx my fresh cycle in 2012 i had prostap on day 21 then had to wait for af then i started menopur and then i did ovitrelle followed by a drug free day then collection. I got 7 eggs. I was on long or antagonist protocol x is that similar to what ur cycle will be ? Xx gl with ur cycle xx my amh then was 16.8 and i was aged 29. I thought for my age that may if been a low amh but they said ot was within the normAl range. I was a slow responder nad stimmed for 19 days in total tho marco said i probably needed higher dose of menopur x


----------



## TBM

Thank you so much Pippi and Dee for your reply and sharing your experience. It has definitely helped to ease my fears of starting a different protocol. Best wishes to everyone cycling x


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies :

Sorry been Mia lately . I wrote a big reply the other day and lost it .

Hi to all the new girls .

Good luck to the PUPO ladies . 

Thinking of all you girls hoping through treatment just now .

Hope all the pregnant ladies are keeping well .

Pippi: so glad you stuck around ! It's lovely to hear of positive stories and gives us all hope .

Afm : af is 2 weeks late and still no sign . Typical -even did a test to check lol - no such luck but still no sign . Driving me crazy all this waiting xxxxx


----------



## 8868dee

MrsG: aww sorry the blooming witch is late x hipe she arrives soon for you xx


----------



## 8868dee

Afm: so things have kinda changed in my house last few days. dh and i have had a really good chat. I told u recently that we were going to do fet in january with our frosties. Well we have decided to wait and do our FET next year in Jan 2016, the reason for this is that after all the miscarriages we have been very lucky to have been pregnant and given birth to our rainbow baby Layla and while we both would love to do another FET to give our DDs  possibly another sibling. We want to enjoy having layla and spend lots of time one to pne with her like we did our dd1 and if we was to have another baby so soon after layla we wouldn't be able to always giver her that attention x so thats our reasons x I will stay around here for now and will give everyone my support and if we change our minds or decide to go earlier we will of course let u all know x


----------



## FertileRoad

8868dee - your plan sounds very sensible as you have DDs planning another for 2016 will as you say give you time with your DD's - keep us all posted and do stick around to help everyone out.

I phoned GCRM at 10am spoke to Samantha ( whom I don't care for as I feel she messed up my cycle the last time) I phoned to ask  - whats the time span after having a lap operation cycle sooner or later - she said she would have to get Dr marco to call me - its now 5pm and no phonecall  - I did expect to have a phonecall back to say make an appointment. Know my thoughts are did the nurse pass on the call!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Good decision Dee, also might be a bit easier if you do have a new baby to have Layla that bit older too.
Sure stick around here in the meantime...probably nice to postpone the stress/hassle of a FET for another year anyway.

Thanks MrsG. Hope af appears soon mrsG...typical, just you want her to appear she dissapears

Mrsjd79.... Is your otd soon How you feeling ? 

Hope you get your call back tomorrow fertile road. I've had Samantha dealing with me during at least one ec and the FET I think. She's ok but a bit more reserved than the other nurses. I don't know the name of the others but some are lovely and really relax you and put you at ease. If she had to talk to a Marco maybe its taking a bit of time to get his response so perhaps they won't fob you off with make an appointment.

All ok here I think/hope. Have a booking in apt tomorrow and hoping they will do a scan and hoping that it will show all is ok....there's a lot of hoping in that last sentance ! The letter said they will probably do a scan...
Have to have HIV, hep c blood tests etc....which I feel like saying is a waste of time as all done for ivf.


----------



## marionm

Hey Pippi,

How have you been feeling? Hope your booking in appointment goes well tm....
I have been reading the May/ June thread but it's so busy I can't keep up! 

Dee....think you are quite right to postpone treatment for another year,it really is all consuming and would be difficult with such a young baby. Enjoy every minute with Layla 

Mrs Glasgow....typical af is late when you just want to get going-hope it arrives soon & you can get started.

Hope everyone else is well.

Marion x


----------



## mrsjd79

Hi all, 

Hope you're all well. I've been away for a few days - good distraction in 2ww! 

Pippi, otd is tomorrow. Nervous and really don't know how this will go. Had period pain for whole time. And borderline OHSS! Not fun... But, plenty people have those symptoms and still get bfp. It's tough knowing that this is our one shot. 

Will let you know!


----------



## 8868dee

Fertileroad: yeah i would love to do a cycle in jan but realistically i want layla to hav us for a while rather than her having to miss out on one2one coz of a new baby pr my morning sickness. DD1 had 13 years on her own so had all the attention but that was coz of infertility mainly. I dont want layl to miss out we have waited for her for soo long i wanna enjoy her. Im deffo gonna stick around though dont worry bout that lol xx 

Pippi: it was a hard decision as i would love to do another cycle asap and we have the money already but i just feel like january is the wrong time and i want to enjoy layla i want her to have me and dh total attention when dd1 is at school and with another baby at same time she wont have one on one all the time x i just want to enjoy our rainbow before thinking abput another. Although we Deffo will be going again just not in 2015 prob in jan/feb 2016.  Im not going anywhere lol will support u all xx 

Marion: how are you? Yeah i agree ad its only another year just about will soon be here lol
I am enjoying layla and now we have a definate plan in place i can relax and just enjoy being with her and being bk at work now x  x 

Mrsjd: goodluck tomorrow at ur OTD hun xx i remember all my OTD well x and i was nervous every time xx gl gl gl thinking of u xx


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Mrsjd79 sending you lots and lots of 🍀luck🍀 for tomorrow 

Mrs G have you thought about having some accupuncture to bring on your af? On my 1st cycle my accupuncturist had to zap me to bring mine on as it hadn't started by the time I was to start stimming after prostap, it did the trick. 

Pip elk it seems silly to have all those tests again when you've had them for ivf, hope the booking in apt goes well tom and you get another scan.

8868Dee it sounds like you're making the right decision, just enjoy being mummy to wee Layla, you're still really young so have plenty of time to try again.

Fertile road hopefully you'll get a phone call from Marco tom and you can make plans to get going again.

Well I start northestirone on fri so that's me nearly officially underway, have got the scratch next wed then prostap on 31st. When I went down to Dr Quenby to have an endometrial biopsy I took both ibuprofen and paracetamol as per their instructions but I'm not sure if I can with this as it's so close to treatment. Does anyone have any advice on this as I think they are pretty similar procedures. I know paracetamol are ok but they don't really touch the sides with bad pain with me xx


----------



## marionm

Twinkle toes...

Interesting that you have had an endometrial biopsy with Prof Quenby-I also had 1 in April this year. So do you have raised levels of killer cells? 

I found it very uncomfortable & painful... To be honest I thought the endometrial scratch was pretty bad too but they had problems getting the catheter in so I think that's why. You should be fine to take painkillers before hand - I took ibuprofen  but never really made a differance. 

Good luck for OTD  Mrsjd70....

Marion x


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Hi Marion
My result came back normal which Dr Brosens said was the best outcome, at least it means I dont need to have expensive immune treatment on top of everything else. If I get pregnant I need to take clexane for first 12 weeks though which means more injections, eek! Thanks for the advice on painkillers, I'll prob just take paracetamol and hope for the best. The things we gals have to go through, our dh's definitely get the best deal in Ivf!!

Good luck again for today mrsjd70 

Xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies:

Hope your all well.

Good luck MrsJD79 for today - keeping everything crossed for you   

Pippi:hope your appt went well today and your keeping well. How many wks are you now?

Marion: how are you keeping? Whens your next appt?

Dee : glad your sticking around. Your only young so as your saying enjoy your time with your beautiful we girl and it will be even better without the added stress of IVF.

Twinkle toes : I took some paracetemol an hr before - won't be long now for you

Fertile road: hope you got a phonecall back

Thanks for all the wishes on AF - it must have worked. Delighted to say we can get moving soon again as AF arrived today   . Its not often I'm happy when it arrives but I am this month xxxx


----------



## FertileRoad

Hi I got a call today, driving in car with my mum and sister not private call but had to take it.
Dr M immediately said oh your going to Valencia! I replied no my OE there was a quite pause from him then ok, your AMH 4.3 is ok, make appointment and get consents and blood tests redone hiv etc. I asked my AMH 4.3 is that not low - his reply not low for your age. I also asked when recommend cycle after the lap  - his reply your age is not on your side! so sooner than later, if I cycle it will have to start the pill by 27th of October therefore EC/ET end of Nov if BFP due August. I cant cycle again before xmas period so it will have to be Jan/Feb 2015 -feel like running and paying my money today which will drain all our safety cushion savings or wait till January/Feb would 12 weeks make any difference. (don't want to put it on a visa as would hate to pay every month for something that may be a BFN). Will the next 12 weeks help me to lose a little weight , get fitter, or get merrier on wine.
Not sure who to chat to as my mum has early stages of dementia and I don't have 'that type' of relationship with my sister due to large age gap between us.
Advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hope today went well MrsMJD...fingers crossed.

Twinkle toe, I don't think you should take ibprufen if near cycling ...but paracetamol should be fine. I didn't find the scratch too bad...I've had worse smears where nurses have struggled to find my cervix and probed and probed for what seemed like an age.

So mrsG...af arrived...brill.  So now do you have your FET then in about 3 weeks time ..depending on when you ovulate ? 

I don't think you need to pay now for jan/feb, fertileroad. I totally had same feeling as you that would hate to be reminded every month if BFN when have to pay cc bill. But in end we took out a 16 month interest free credit card..I just set up a direct debit and didn't really notice it every month. We had the money saved but left it in a higher interest account until cc needed paying off.
Caveat about cycling near end of year is the risk of bad news at Christmas, maybe you'll have good news but I'm a glass half full kind of person unfortunately. Otd for us last year was xmas a day which made it a v stressful time. Cycling in jan...you have something to look forward to or aim for in new year.

Marion...hello! Yea I'm lost on that other may/June thread. How are you doing ? How many weeks are you ? I am 10w+ 3 days today. 
All went well today thankfully....feteus measuring a few days ahead at 11w. Could make out arms and legs this time ! We were there 3.5 hours in total...so glad to get home as it was a long afternoon. Booked in for anomaly scan on Friday before Christmas eek, eek
It all seems so surreal really...realise how lucky we are. No one went on too much about my age either...


----------



## 8868dee

Twinkletoes: yeah that's what i thought i just gonna enjoy little layla andi have just gone bk to work pt so imagine if i said oh im pregnant again x dont think they would be happy lol z 

MrsG: thanks hun i know im doing the right thing, even tho i would love to cycle again right now lol x glad ur af arrived hun xx gl with ur cycle xx

Hope OTD went well mrsJD xx


----------



## Figster

Hiya, Logged on to see if there was news from Mrs JD but none yet...

Hope everyones ok, glad af has arrived for you Mrs G 

We were through yesterday having our review. Not much to discuss really but have said we'll stay on their donor list so we're looking at March time.  That will give us time to save some pennies and lose some weight I guess, how I'll do that over the festive season though.... lol.  

Valencia wasn't for us due to finances and time.

Incidentally, I believe this forum is open to non-members (I read a few threads before signing up) so anyone can be reading these posts, including staff at the clinic. I've not had an issue with any member of staff, finding them all very helpful and friendly, but I'd be aware when making comments about staff  

Hope to hear some news from JD soon xx


----------



## littlewhisper

hi! I've started four different posts this week but been interrupted each time and had to cancel it. Am finally finding a minute after having my sister, niece and nephew to stay for two days. Its been good fun but hectic and a bit stressful at times! My nephew whose four came on a woodland walk with us but 15mins in had an spontaneous 'accident' in his trousers and lets just say the four bits of kitchen roll I'd packed with our sandwiches didn't cut it!   It wasn't fun and I had to lie in a darkened room after it! ....see I'm not cut out for this malarky ! 

Dee thanks for your last post to me it was so lovely saying you'd be there to support if I cycled again.  Good to hear you've made a decision in terms of when you are going to try cycling again, it makes perfect sense to want to give Layla your full attention for a while. It'll probably mean you don't go too crazy either !   xx

Twinkle toes Yes I know what you mean about kidding yourself about not having kids but I guess it's a protective thing because that may be the reality for me. I also like peace and quiet though 

Pippi, I came on to check how you got on today, sooooooooooo relieved and delighted all is well! how amazing you got to see arms and legs! Had really been thinking  positive thoughts for you and hoping all was as it should be...... so I'll sleep tonight    ....AND of course now I'm tempted to try again!! xx

Mrs Glasgow, glad AF showed up at last just saw you post !  

Figster you're right about it being open to public but I guess it depends how much time the staff would have to find  this thread read a post and work out who was who but I have to say it did cross my mind as i had issues with one of the staff members at GCRM too when I cycled both times but figured she could do with the feedback!  

mrs JD hope its good news for you   xx

right need to get to bed now just as well I'm off tomorrow!

LW xx


----------



## marionm

Fantastic news Pippi! You must be delighted.do you feel it's real yet? 
I'm just ahead of you..11 weeks tm- next scan on the 29th.

Twinkle toes - I do have raised NK cells so I have been on steroids this cycle plus clexane....not pleasant but we do what we have to. 
The information leaflet I was given by the GCRM about the scratch recommended taking 2 ibuprofen about an hour before....since you have had the biopsy I'm sure the scratch will be fine.

Mrs Glasgow..... Glad AF is here! Time to get those frosties out

Marion x


----------



## billie2015

Sorry I've been reading your posts but not responding much lately, and there is so much going on, it's hard to do!

MrsG, glad it's starting for you, I really hope this time's the time!
Pippi, marion, great news, happy to hear everything is going on well for our soon-to-be mums!

As for me, just got a letter today from NHS, "you have reached the top of the waiting list", crazy as I was refered in January! I have an appointment in december, so it's not coming just yet, but it's nice to see things (finally) moving (we're still waiting on Comet test results for DNA frag, and I feel like all I do is wait  ).
I can't wait to start again, for those of you who went to GRI, could you give me a basic timeline from appt1 / appt2 / start of IVF ?


----------



## mrsjd79

Hello all, 

I'm pregnant! Can't quite believe it. I hope everything works out for you all. 

xx


----------



## Figster

Congratulations JD, another success story.  Hope the next 9 months goes brilliantly for you.


----------



## billie2015

Congratulations MrsJD !!!!!!!

Briliant news!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks Lw!!! I'm just relieved and starting to believe it a bit now...but still scared although risk of mc is low now but not have to think about chromosomal testing etc 
I can see my waist is disappearing a bit although I can still fit into my clothes.
Glad to give you a bit of hope but its seems such a lottery this process...
However if I had listened to the first NHS fertiliy specialist we'd never have tried. He was totally negative and did not have a great bedside manner and said IVF was our only chance and at that odds were only 1-2 %. Ok my odds were nt great but he did not know my AMH or anything...just dismissed me based on my age. I came out of that appointment almost in tears. 

The obestrician at the antenatal appointment seemed almost surprised when she heard I had ivf and used my own eggs...they must they get lots of people using donor eggs.

That seems to have been an adventure with your nephew !! I don't think I'm cut out for that malarcy either!! Oh well you can embarrass him with that story when he's older.
My niece when she was 13/14 advised my mother to put semen in her tea...claimed her other granny puts it on her porridge as it helps her stomach..she mixed the word up with cinnamon. She has never lived it down! 

Congrats MrsMJD. Was feearful the news was bad when you had nt posted here sooner..congrats. 

Marion, I don't get any other scan now till 20wk scan...so long time to go from 10.5 to 20 weeks with no scan. Maybe I'll go for a private one ...well see...but hopefully won't be needing any emergency scans.
I guess your scan on the 29th is 12 week scan ?...its funny the difference in weeks that NHS sees us considering we have same dates really.

I forgot dee that Lyla is only 22 weeks old..just read your signature. Defiantly another year with Layla  before you use frozen embryo is sensible idea. Hope you finding it ok to go back to work.


----------



## mexico

Morning all

Congratulations mrsjd79! So glad AF has eventually come for u mrsrglasgow!
Hope everyone else ok. 
Just wondered if someone could clarify the cost of fet as there are 2 prices on the website and when I went for my endometrial scratch last weds I was charged for the higher price of£1150. What is the £500 one?! 
Thanks xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

I wonder is the cheaper price for those who agree only to transfer a single embryo to follow SET guidelines. I know when I went for my normal FET it was 1150...
Seems so much for such a short procedure....I know there are a few blood tests and embryologists have to do some work but in comparison to full ivf cycle its so much less and yet the price is almost one third of full ivf.


----------



## Josie1

It's 2 get their stats down for multiple pregnancies. If you have a set to begin with it's cheaper for a frozen x


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Woop woop mrsjd79 that's wonderful news, both you and your hubby must be over the moon.

Mrs glasgow thank crickey af has finally showed up, not long until you get going. We may end up being cycle buddies

Pippi elk seeing those wee arms and legs must have been amazing and made it all feel so real. It does seem like a long time to wait for your next scan but I'm sure it'll fly in.

Marion m thanks for the advice on the scratch, although the biopsy was over really quickly it was like having the worst period pain! I was a bit disappointed to find out I didn't have raised killer cells as we have a history of auto immune disease in my family so I was convinced that that was part of the problem. Are you on clexane and steroids for the whole of your pregnancy?

Little whisper I know what you mean about peace and quiet, I too like that but I guess the bedlam that comes with having kids is worth it.

Fertileroad that's a hard choice to make, your head is probably telling you to wait until jan and your heart wants to get going now. I had a similar choice to make as I can't get the time off work at the moment for this cycle and I can't work when I'm going through treatment but in the end I decided that it was more important to cycle now as I'll be 40 in jan so my doc is going to sign me off sick for it. Like you I knew it would be really hard to stick to the healthy eating and not drinking over the festive period in the run up to treatment, a very different story if the treatment works and I get pregnant of course!!

Hope everyone else is doing well and having a good week so far xxx


----------



## mexico

Thanks Josie1 and pippi_elk. I only have 2 frozen embryos so if 1 wasn't suitable and I had 1 transferred wud I get a refund?! Probably not i am guessing! X


----------



## FertileRoad

Its all go congrats to Pippee - your baby is growing nicely in your tum - what a feeling that must be.
MrsJD - congrats - another success - wow

Twinkltoes - I have decided to wait until Jan/Feb - may even be a wedding in between - that's if I say yes! This week I have started the fertility detox by zita west its only 5 days as she doesn't say that you have to cut everything out for the future so next 5 days is the detox only then moving onto eating the right foods and trying to distress.
I too will consider time off when I cycle again as last time I worked and flew down to London for work conference over 3 days staying in crap travel lodge hotel at 200 a night, with sickness through out then travelled home on the sleeper, I ate ginger biscuits to stop the sickness - no sleep so I am not doing that again - when did you take off from when in the cycle ie at the start of the pill straight through to the end of the 2ww?


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Hi fertileroad planning a wedding sounds very exciting indeed. How lovely and a winter wedding too, if you say yes that is!! For my last 2 cycles I was on the long protocol so when I had my prostap I stopped working. My company allowed me to take unpaid leave but only support 2 cycles so this time round I'm having to go sick from when I get my prostap which is only a couple of days before stims. What you went through sounds pretty awful so I think you're probably right to take the time off. I hadn't thought to do the zita west detox, are you finding it ok? I suppose 5 days is a manageable time but I'm pretty awful at sticking to diets so I just try and eat healthily with the odd treat here and there (no wine unfortunately!) xx


----------



## Prettypink

Hi Ladies 

MrsJD  Congratulations! Amazing news      x

Mrs Glasgow  Great your AF has showed up, now you can get things moving, good luck x

8868Dee  I seen your prosponing your treatment.  Gives you that extra quality time with Layla before the madness of this rollercoaster. No rush and yous are better going with how yous both feel, a year can go in so quick! Its nice that you still come on here its good to hear how people are getting on   x

Pippi_elk  Lovely to hear everything went well.  Hopefully you can try relax and enjoy being pregnant   x

Billie2015  Have you had any new on the Comet test? Was something Marco mentioned to us but we have decided to leave it  as we have decided this is our last shoot.  Now that we say that its kinda scarying me that this is it      That goods you've heard from the Royal, I waited another 5 months after reaching the top of the list before anything started.  Things must be moving now   x

FertileRoad  Lovely news about a wedding! Will be lovely to organise plus take your mind off the treatment. Hopefully you say Yes    We could be cycling round about the same time next year  x

Hope everyone else is well xx

Afm Had a bit of a low week.  Thinking if treatment doesn't work whats the future ahead.  This has been nearly 5 years of our relationship.  Wish I could get these  negative thoughts out my head, so hard after two failed attempts we both feel we cant allow our selfs to think different?! My reflexology lady gave me a telling off in a nice way and said we both have to imagine that baby and get positive and imaging that image until it happens.  Did anybody else feel this way? I was ok a few weeks ago at the hospital, my partner was struggling and I think i've been trying to keep strong for him and now its my turn.  Just cant get excited at the moment just more nervous/worried of what if it doesn't work.  Really need to shake it off and try think when it does happen    Such a hard journey we are all on x

Has anyone had Reflexology? I honestly think it has done something for me, well that and I was taking Agnus castus for 3 months.  My AMH has went up to 23.5 I think where as its was round about 8.something last year.  The GCRM are putting me on a total different protocol so I don't over stimulate and once again im worrying i wont produce a lot of eggs as it was never that high last year?! Not sure if any of the above has something to do with it.  I only took the Agnus castus for 3 months and being getting my feet done since April.  I did mention to Marco but he didn't really say anything on it x

Sorry i've rambled on a bit been a while   x


----------



## Pippi_elk

No time to respond to everyone else except wanted to say Mexico, I think you got the wrong idea...its only cheaper if you have multiple fresh embryos after your cycle and you agree only to transfer one to avoid risk of multiples. I guess lots would want to transfer two back so that's why they subsidise the transfer of the 2nd if you opt for only one fresh embryo.
Does that make sense ?


----------



## billie2015

Prettypink, still no news on the Comet test results! 17 days since sample and counting  I will let you know when we get the letter. I will probably call GCRM at the end of this week if we don't get any news before that.


----------



## 8868dee

Figster: i also havent had any probs with staff have been treated with top care always x my fave nurse tho is collette and second is lesley shes lovely xx  gl with donor hun xx 

LW: i will support u always lovey xx yeah i agree i want to give her my whole attention before going on the crazy train again also it will help nw mentally prepare myself incase of bfn x 

Marion: wow 11 weeks thats flying by xx gl at ur next scan x

Billie: gl at ur nhs appt love least things are moving in right direction xx  

Mrsjd: woohoo congrats huni so so happy for u xx 

Pippi: i wet bk on 12th and im finding kt ok was hard leaving layla at first but she need it coz of separatikn issues we have at momeng bless her  but im loving being bk as i have a good lot of friends and managers there which is good x childcare is expensive but i have othwr benefits of working too x  

Mexico: the cheaper fet price is if u have set on ur first fet not on every fet x hope tjis helps x i know this coz its what i did xx 

Prettypink: thanks hun yeah we both feel this is better for us all x


----------



## FertileRoad

Started the Zita West detox yesterday - and about 10pm I doubled up in high abdominal pain - sever indigestion. sitting today belching TMI while sipping hot homemade mint tea with lemon and sugar honey. Therefore day 2 of detox is sitting in the fridge, maybe tomorrow.

Wedding would be great to organize but my problem is do we run away abroad together and get wed on beach just the two of us or have the wedding at our home and invite my family - mum, sister and nephew and DP family he has 6 siblings plus their partners and DP has 3 grown up kids with their partners and their 3 children! I only have a few friends that I would like them to be there. so is it a party for them!


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies hope your all well .

MrsJD congratulations in your BFP wonderful news .  .  How are you feeling ?

Pippi : really pleased to hear your scan went well - hope you have a wonderful pregnancy and I love to hear all your updates . 

Billie: hope your results come soon . That is a long time to wait . Glad to hear you've reached the top of the NHS -yippee .

Fertile road ; oh that doesn't sound great . Hope your indigestion is better now.  Oh that's lovely news you may be planning a wedding  . Gives you something else to focus on and look forward to.

Dee:hope your well .  So glad your sticking around - it's lovely to chat to ladies who have had successful treatment and a beautiful little baby- shows us all it can happen  . 

Pretty pink ;hope your feeling a bit better now .  Try to stay positive though - I read a lot about it being 3rd time a charm .heres hoping its 3rd time lucky for you  . I've not tried reflexology - that's good your enjoying it .

Twinkle toes : how are things with you ?have you had your scratch ?

Lw : he he what are they like . At least your eyes are wide open and you know what your getting yourself into before hand . I'm sure youll be a great mum .Have you decided to go for a third try ?or are you still swaying ? Here's hoping you have a natural BFP . 

Marion : hope your keeping well and enjoying every minute of your pregnancy .

Mexico : when is your fet ? Have you had your scratch ?

Afm : appt on Monday morning for my 1st blood test . Ladies who have had a fet is this to check for ovulation ?then if ive not ovulated -I'll go have for another blood test ? X


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Ladies ,

Congratulations to MrsJD thats amazing, great news, let us know how you get on !! 

Dee I can't believe you're back to work , it feels like you just had Layla yesterday! But I'm sure its good to get on with normal life too and catch up with friends at work, good luck with it all and thanks so muchfor your supportive messages. Its so funny how people get on with different people though. I also loved Collete the nurse but Lesley I found terrible!!! The way she delivered the news at the scan, her phone manner etc   I liked Fiona a lot too and she did an amazing transfer for me when I got my BFP.

Pippi, you're story about your niece made me laugh out loud   so funny. Keep meaning to ask what vitamins etc you are still taking, think you mentioned what you'd stopped but now you have your BFP what did you continue? I like your honesty about it being a lottery, I think you're right and yet I feel more chilled out about it now than ever.  I read on another thread that Serum are coming to London and thought about travelling down but by the time you factor in accommodation and travel I'd be better going straight to Greece and I'd probably only get 5 mins to chat to Penny anyway. So we started our antibiotics yesterday and immediately both got the runs ( sorry tmi) so just hope we haven't wasted it! You have a day break then continue so will have to see how it pans out. I'd love to think this is what the problem has been all along but I think probably  older eggs my be the issue  

Pretty Pink, I'd like to try Reflexology, probably a lot less painful than acupuncture too!

Mrs Glasgow, Thats great its all starting for you, really wishing you all the best and will look out for your updates  

I'm exhausted after a week of having friends and family to stay. Been cooking roast dinners and entertaining  kids/ dogs etc, it gets easier by the time you get to the third lot of guests, you know what games to play, what food to give them. Soup in a cup for kids goes down a storm for the record! 

Billie, hope you get results back soo so you know where you stand, the waiting must be so frustrating!

Mexico, I keep meaning to ask how your dog is It sounded awful and I know if anything like that happen to my dog we'd be beside ourselves. He is our baby. WE moved house and mannged to get him to sleep downstairs in the lounge in his bed for the first time in years as he used to have to be put in our utility room or he'd come and wake us up during the night. But now he creeps up at 7am and has a half hour snuggle with on his special sheet that I put on the bed to keep his doggyness off our bedclothes!!  sad I know !

Fertile Road, I guess it depends how important it is to share your day with your friends and family ... if its important then you won't mind making it special for both you and them  Good luck with the planning!

Hi to Twinkle toes and Josie and anyone else I've missed!  

LWxx


----------



## 8868dee

Fertile road: i got married in 2009 in cuba with 8 people there imcluding dd1 and ourselves x so 5 guests was amazing and cost 6 grand with everything included even my dress and dd bridesmaid dress x wouldnt  of changed it for the world x was a beach wedding xx  

MrsG: thanks hun x course im sticking round i wnt to see u thru this fet x . Yeah qhen i had my fet i was in for bloods on day 10 and day 12 (i usually o around day 13/14) and once o is confirmed they will phone u with transfer date x if its blast being put bk then its usually 5 or 6 days after ovulation. X hope this helps i have only had blasts put bk x 

LW: aww thanks hun x yeah had 6 months off now bk to it but only part time at weekends and it does both me an Layla the world of good to be honest x lesley only ever did my bloods really but always seemed polite and quite nice x i also like the girl who gave me my ovitrelle after transfer tho i forget her name a young pretty girl. I had fiona and pat for my transfers both seem nice lol x


----------



## littlewhisper

OOh Dee, it suddenly dawned on me that there are two Lesleys i think! One has short blonde hair ( very nice) the one I got had longer brown hair sometimes tied in a pony. Anyway its lal in the past now but had a real thing about it at the time, maybe I was extra sensitive on all the meds but My DH said the same about her and he is usually chilled out about these things.


xx


----------



## mrsjd79

Hi all, 

Thanks so much for the messages of congratulations. We're delighted. I'm also rather anxious though. I know it's probably insane, but I can't help but worry about every twinge. I just wish I knew what was happening. My abdomen is fairly sore, uncomfortable, and tense. I have not bled at all, so my worry has no reason. The clinic were pleased with my hcg level - 123. 

Does anyone know if this is normal?!


----------



## missuso

Hello all, am back   

So after our failed ICSI at the beginning of the year we took time off, had a fab road trip to USA and ate and drank to our hearts content. So that and a very busy few months at work meant that we switched off.

We are back now however and ready to get things moving again.  We thought long and hard about stopping and just accepting things, and we were ok with that.  But we thought again and decided to go down the DE route and have now been matched with a donor at GCRM. I won't go in to much detail so we can all remain anonymous. 

I will take a while to catch back up with some familiar faces and say hello to some new ones. Meantime, Hope the treatments are going well for you all, no matter what stage you are at.  

Take care all,

Missuso   x


----------



## Figster

Hi Missuso, I am on the waiting list for donor eggs also, will be interested to hear your story.  Hope it all goes well   I don't know anyone who has gone through this so I hope I can ask you questions?


----------



## mexico

Thank you all for the clarification I understand now.  
Mrsrglasgow AF has arrived today so will prob be a short way behind you.
8868dee you mentioned about the otrivelle injection is that given straight after transfer? Colette mentioned it but I wasn't sure when it would be taken!!! I think Colette is great too!!
Littlewhispher thankfully my doggy is making a great recovery!! We have to have him on a harness now as cant have a collar pulling his neck but he is back to his usual cheeky self. Good that your dog only comes up at 7am my dog has  a habit of coming up at 5am!! Can't blame him really as I work shifts so he no doubt gets confused when breakfast is!!!  I was devastated when he was ill he gets me through so much especially through failed cycles when I can take him long walks then cuddle up with him on sofa!
Xxx


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Hello ladies, that's me just back from having the scratch. Didn't find it too bad at all but maybe that's because I'd had the biopsy done before which was much worse and I expected more of the same.  When Marco was scanning me prior to doing the scratch he said I had a couple of fibroids in my womb but they were nothing to worry about as they were small and lots of people have them, of course I'm completely neurotic and am now worrying about them as have googled them and it says they can cause miscarriage. Does anyone have any experience of them? Marco also said lots of women have them but I just feel that it's another spanner in the works xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies

Dee - thanks for the advice . Yes 2 we blastocysts frozen . Fingers n hoes crossed they survive the thaw .  

Mexico:aww that's good a few days apart . Are you booked in for a blood test ?

Figster : hope you don't have too wait to long to be matched .

Missuso :welcome back - your road trip to USA sounds amazing . I keep thinking if this shot dials I fancy a trip to Vegas ! Hope you get your BFP soon .

MrsJd : sorry not yo sure but I. Sure I've read girls say level have to be over 59-  so I'd say 123 sounds great .

Hi to everyone else .

Afm : absolutely loaded with the cold , sore throat , terrible cough ,cold sores (never get them ) and due in for bloods on Monday .hoping I shift it soon - think my body is slightly run down xxxxx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Apologies for my shocking typing in my previous post .   Xxx


----------



## billie2015

19% !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yeah! We are so happy, at least one test comes back okay (Comet)!
So nothing to worry on fragmentation side, we can start another cycle with confidence! I'm convinced these wellman tablets + vitamin E and C helped! Thanks for the tip MrsG!

Don't know when will be next cycle, probably 2015 with GRI but I'm so looking forward to it! In the meantime, I'm thinking of trying once more (and paying the £5000 :S ) with GCRM in november just because I don't want to spend Christmas with a sister in law newly mum, and another 7.5 months pregnant 
What do you think?


----------



## mrsjd79

Hi all,

I gave up with the cramps and went to the clinic on Wednesday - I have OHSS.  Not fun! The scan showed that the getational sac is a bit too small at 4mm.  I was 5 weeks pregnant on Wed.  However, another nurse said it was fine - sometimes really early scans show nothing.  I'm so confused and don't know who to believe.  This is worse than the two week wait.

xx


----------



## Prettypink

Hi ladies.. Friday  

Mrsjd79  Not so good about the oshh, you think once you see that bfp you can relax but seems the worry carries on and even worse.  Hope the cramps ease, must be hard but try stay positive x

Billie2015 That's amazing news   yous must be feeling a massive relief!!!  Yous can now think forward and hopefully get started.  Can I ask what protocol you were on at the GRMC?  Will be hard making the decision to wait or just go for it. Last month I didn't feel 100% ready and we have put it off till January, in on Dec for concent forms. Now I feel I'm wishing my weeks away inbetween worrying/feeling nervous. Def starting to feel better and preparing myself mentally x

Mrs Glasgow Same your loaded with the cold, typical when your about to get started. Don't know to much on frozen cycles, is it similar to a cycle but without the injections? You'll be glad to get started    was that your first time using Eeva?  We are gonna use it, was pretty much adviced to us x

Missuso That sounds amazing what yous done   this takes over your whole life and can be hard to switch off from it, doing that would have just done thst plus quality time for each other.  It's been a year past from my last cycle and that's us getting pretty much back on the rollercoster   was good having that time out, still some ups and downs along the way but suppose that's only normal x

Twinkle toes Hope your Ok after the scratch,  is that your first time?  I'm not familiar with the scratch info but hear alot about it x

Starting to look forward and get into the positive mode. Feeling better after I spoke to my partner, and we have both said we need to think positive and not think about if the treatment doesn't work.  Know I'll have the odd down day but hopefully we're on track. Got a few questions to ask when we're back in December x

Hope everyone else is well    xx


----------



## billie2015

Thanks prettypink, we are feeling so relieved indeed! It was so nice to finally see a test come back with an okay outcome! And now we know for sure that a baby genetically ours is possible!
I wish you all the best for your wait until January, it was probably best to delay it if you're not ready, looking at the emotional and finance cost. Though I'm not sure we can ever be 100% ready!


I was on Gonal-F protocol, so pretty quick, start on day 2/3 of cycle, then I stimmed for 8 days, trigger on day 9, ec on day 11, et on day 16 and test (negative unfortunately) day 29. 
So if I can start next cycle, around 10th of November (I just got GCRM on the phone asking about that possibility) I don't have to worry about Xmas time as it should be over by beginning of december. Oh, I so wish I could do that and then have the perfect gift for the whole family at Christmas! You got to stay positive right? And DH samples are getting so much better that I really believe we can do it this time!


----------



## 8868dee

LW: the lesley i saw is short with brown hair not sure if long or not possibly lol x  i guess i like her. Coz only her n collette can take my bloods lol i have deep veins and the other nurses take a bit longer coz they dont wanna hurt me when collette and lesley just get on with it x i dont mind tho coz i like them all l x 

Missuso: aww welcome bk to treatment hun x gl with ur donor xx hope all goes well xx

Mexico: yes the ovitrelle is usually given 5-10 mins after transfer when the nurse comes in after transfer with ur OTD and u sign for ovitrelle and get given ur blood test date lettef

MrsG: gl with the thaw hun xx im also loaded with the cold and have a horrendous cough the joys of the seasons x 

Billie: yay for the comet test z glad its a good result x u have to do what u feel re cycling again x gl when u do xx 

Mrsjd: oh no hope ur ohss passes quickly xx

Hey prettypink xx hope u r ok xx


----------



## mexico

Evening all
Mrsjd79 what a worry for you hope ohss passes soon

Mrsrglasgow my blood test is next fri..luckily my colleagues at work are taking the blood so we don't have to travel to Glasgow we can just post the bloods! Good luck on mon

Thanks 8868dee for the clarification 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Mexico - that's great you can post it to Glasgow . How quick will it get there ? Ah so only a few days between us .

Dee : hope your feeling better.

Billie: have you decided about cycling before Christmas ? How long has he been on wellman ? If you were to cycle again it would be more than 8 weeks wouldn't it ? We defo had better results 2nd cycle so I think grey helped .

Pretty pink - as far as I know they test me to see when ovulated and then out the blastocysts back 6 days later . Yes was my 1st time using eeva . 1 lie predictor and 1 medium predictor made it to blastocyst . We didn't have any high predictors . Dr M said he'd have expected 5. But the embryologists on day 3 said all our embryos looked perfect - think we still had about 11 embryos at day 3 so it defo would have helped choose at day 3. Glad you'd feeling more positive . 

MrsJd : oh such a shame you gave developed ohss . Hope your not in too much pain . I had it slightly after our 1st cycle and wasn't pregnant so can imagine its a lot worse when your pregnant. Hope they can help calm it down .when have you to go back for another scan ? I think it can be grad to tell at such an early stage . Here's hoping alls well at your next scan . 

Afm : looking forward to getting going again but terrified at the same time . It really us a roller coaster isn't it xxxxc


----------



## mexico

Morning

Mrsrglasgow it has to be sent next day delivery but apparently there is no lab service on a sat so I need to do Mondays bloods aswell as they won't know till mon aft noon Fridays results! Was a bit worried at first as thought they may miss something but I gather it can take a few blood tests! Let us know how yours goes tomorrow.

Xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Good luck with the blood tests mrsg and mexico.
they took my bloods on a thursdsy and a monday. I ovulated on the sunday(did opk tests at home) but from the bloods they pin pointed exact day.

glad billie the count has improved and fragmentation is not a problem.
youll have to make the decision soon if you are going to cycle before Xmas.  Out otd last year was xmas day.....so a tough xmas last year.

glad I have given you hope lw, hopefully no pressure though. Its such a difficult decision to make for our age group. Striking the balance between blowing thousands and giving yourself the best odds is difficult.

Trying to decide whether to go for nucal fold testing or not....it costs £250 so not cheap. Id like to get reassuarnace that all is ok but dont want to hear bad news yet either.it has to be done before 13.5 weeks so need to make up my mind soon. There are other blood tests we can do that cost more but can be done anytime....I am a hopeless decision maker so this is proving tricky.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Mexico -I'll let you know how it goes . Excited to be moving again  . Hope the days fly In for us .

Pippi : thanks . I don't use those opks as could never find it when I was using them and decided it stressed me our more .i might have been out with my days but it was years ago I tried them .
what is the nucal fold testing for ? Sorry excuse my ignorance.


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Pippi, How you getting on? so is it that there are risks associated with the nuchal fold test or is the money a big factor? It must be so difficult to make such big decisions as everything seems so fragile, I can imagine what I'd be like! And I totally understand you not wanting any bad news and to stay in the blissful bubble. I think my sister got that test done and they give you a percentage or high or low risk rating for likelihood of Downs, is that right?. I guess its just something you have to talk through with your DH and then think about the impact of good or bad news. Sometime that helps in working out , right is this something we absolutely have to know to proceed or would it be fine either way anyway?  

So there have been movements on our front. DH and i had a big talk on Friday night and its like a big weight has been lifted. I felt like we'd moved on but a part of me was still in limbo about all this and just not wholey comfortable with leaving it behind. Well he feels the same, he said if we're honest we both want to try once more and would probably always regret it. Soooo, I emailed Katie at Serum and she is going to check dates but we might go for a consult at the end of November with a view to cycling in January!!!!   I can't believe the relief I feel just having made a decision. They do a double package deal where you get two cycles cheaper so might go for that. Cannot believe I'm contemplating all this again 

Mexico keeping fingers crossed for your blood test xx

Mrsjd, thats awful about the OHSS, really hope they get it under control and you feel better soon, its probably the millionth time you've heard this but drink loads of water and I think I heard something about lots of milk helps but check that.

Mrs G , I know know what you mean about being terrified at the thought, just the drugs terrify me ! 

Missuso, great to see you back here ( although I'm not really back and prob shouldn't be on here but as I said before I feel its my home!) your road trip sounds fab and great to get away from all things IVF. Thats what we did this past year we went to Thailand, moved house and set up a new business! wish you all the best for your cycle when it comes xx

Pretty pink, yes stay positive! xx

Twinkle toes, I've seen loads of ladies on here with fibroids and it hasn't  affected the pregnancy, I think they'd tell you if it looked like it would cause problems and then you could have it removed anyway so try not to worry xx

Hi to Dee and Figster  

LW xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Only on my phone but had to respond to Lws decision to go again!!! Brilliant and glad you and dh felt the same way and that you feel a burden lifted. At least you will have given it your best shot and so so Hope it's successful. Two cycles for reduced price seems a good shot at it... Hopefully you won't need 2Nd go. 

Nt testing measures thickness of skin at back of neck which is related to risk of downs etc. 

It wasn't money concerns around nucal fold testing...more the fear of bad news.  
Dh kept saying he'll go with what I want... Which was leaving the decision to me. Tackled him last night and we decided to do it... Booked for Thursday morning..eek.


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Pippi, I'm quite excited now, we've booked to go out on 27th November, hotel and flights booked , its mad!! Also celebrating DJ's birthday , he's quite excited as we've never been to Athens before  

Good for you making the decision, after thinking about it , I think I'd have decided to do it too and then you'll feel good with good news. Anything else you'd have found out too late anyway if you know what I mean. well done   I'm still so thrilled for you !

Hi to everyone else hope all is going well xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies

Lw : glad you and your dh have came yo the same decision. thats great you've made your mind up and things are moving quickly . Here's hoping this will be your time . Sounds amazing off to Athens ! Does it work out cheaper than gcrm ?

Pippi: good luck with your tests .

Afm : back tomo to check for ovulation . Here's hoping we are good to go xxxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

You don't hang about LW...flights booked and all ! Regardless of price it probably is good to try a different clinic..do they have a satellite clinic or somewhere you can go for scans for before EC. At least you are going somewhere warm and nice to time it with dh birthday.
Keep us posted on how consultation goes...do they measure your AMH or use your results from GCRM or maybe they have totally different approach.

Oh mrs glasgow....ovulation must soon be approaching...while its come around quickly it still is a very drawn out process not being able to have fresh transfer.
However After our success I'm convinced FET is better than fresh. I even read an article recently that said that due to improvments in freezing FET is becoming more successful than fresh...or maybe its cause you need blastocyte to get to FET and only good embryos get to blastocyte in first place.
Not sure how clinics would react though if patients started requesting  frozen transfers than fresh transfers even if no risk of OHSS.
We had 3 high predictors (by Eva) that were transferred fresh gave bfn. The bfp came from a medium predictor. Not very statistically relevant I know but still I do wonder...


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Pippi :  how are you keeping ? yes I've heard that improvements in freezing are helping . Yes you must wonder whether it's been because it was a blastocyst or a fet ? I suppose all that matters was it did work .    I just hope ours thaw okay . I worry more as we had a very high percentage that didn't make it from 17 embryos . Marco said for my age and think given 22 eggs he would have expected 5 highs and we got zero high . Also Glad to hear it was a medium predictors that worked for you  - that gives me hope - ours are a medium and a low but then they say if they make it to blastocyst then that over writes the low / medium / high ratings from eeva .i also worry as they are both bb gradings that when they thaw they will detoriate more . Ahh it's a never ending worry lol . Hope you and your we baby are both well xxxx


----------



## mexico

Evening all

How did it go today mrsrglasgow? I worry about the thawing as when I had a fet a few years ago we had 4 blasts and 2 didn't thaw so we only have 2 this time!! However that was at a diff clinic so fingers crossed!! 
Lw that's great that you have made the decision and are just going for it! 

Hope everyone else ok xx


----------



## marionm

Hi ladies,

Good to see this thread so busy! 

Just popped on to share our news in the hope it helps you all when feeling less positive....I really hope you do not mind me sharing this as I know only too well how hard this journey is.

We had our 12 week scan today & all was perfect...can't believe after 4 years of treatment we have got lucky on our 4th try with our only wee frozen embryo!  Not sure what has made the differance this time...I had the scratch,was on steroids,clexane & progesteone pessaries or whether it's just luck & our wee embryo was just the right 1...we will never know. 

Lots of luck to you all...I look forward to reading lots of exciting posts in the next few weeks. 

Marion x


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi Mexico :I've to go back on Friday morning .i asked today Mondays result and my lh was 5 on Monday . She didn't tell me my result but said things were moving and it should be soon so fingers crossed I'm good to go on Friday ! Fingers crossed for our we blasts- it is a worry isn't it . Here's hoping they all survive the thaw  

Marion - lovely news really delighted to hear that . So happy for you - you must be so delighted and over the moon . Enjoy every minute xxxx


----------



## mexico

Good luck tomorrow mrsrglasgow let me know how you get on xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Mrs  Glasgow, they never told me what the measurements were when they monitoring me to check for ovulation....but hopefully it'll peak soon. 
I was so worried too about it thawing when we had only one... Especially when we had flown over. 
Yes cheers to medium predictors frozen embryos... Hope that will do the trick
Did Marco suggest anything to improve numbers getting to blast or being classed high.  I guess he will just blame it on sperm and you have made huge gains there  already.. 

Great  news Marion. Congrats... Like you we were  on our last go and a frozen blast was successful. We only went twice but due to my age we were not planning on going again

We had our private nuchal translucency scan today.  It was measuring 1.9 mm and anything below 2.4mm is good.  Phew... For now. Getting blood results next week.. Hope they also are good as otherwise will increase the risk.  Of course managed to find stories online where scan measurements are good but bloods are not. 
My risk was 1 in 30 (based on age alone)  but after scan 1 in 130. Still high compared to younger women but big improvement for me.


----------



## littlewhisper

Just wanted to say I am keeping everything crossed for you Mrs G!     one of those is waiting to be the one....or two!   

Marion, that is such fantastic news!   so delighted for you , its such a milestone. xx

Pippi, how you getting on? when  do you go for the test? understand if you want to go off radar for a while til you know the result but we're all here for you and thinking positive thoughts   I know I think I booked it so I wouldn't chicken out!! Now having a bit of a worry that I've miss timed it for my cycle. If getting Hysto it needs to be after AF   and I'm never sure when mine is going to be!

Thanks Mexico, yes pleased to have made a decision! xx


----------



## littlewhisper

ooh we cross posted Pippi! Thats fantastic news!!!   I am now thinking     for the bloods. it just has to be fine      off to bed now xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Thanks lw .. We crossed posts. Try not to stress about a... Certainly won't help bring it on. Maybe it'll arrive even when ye are there... 
Did not realise u were having hysto. Is that just to check all OK?


----------



## littlewhisper

Morning, Well I may or may not be having Hysto, I think you have an aquacan and if Penny thinks you need Hysto you go in the next day. I need AF to come about two days before I leave so its just gone by day 4 and my lining is thin. It can't still be there or they can't do Hysto. I don't relish the thought of undergoing the procedure but a lot of ff ladies on Serum Thread have done it and its quick and they said no problems so we'll see. in some cases it reveals a hidden issue or clears out scar tissue.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Morning ladies ,

Pippi : that's great news about your results . Fingers crossed your blood results are good to .

LW : thank you . exciting your all booked - how long are you away for ? Will be a lovely we break as well .

Afm :'m good to go . Transfer will be this Thursday afternoon (please please please let my we frosties thaw okay ) . Eeeeek - I was quite emotional yesterday . It's just one stress after another but as ive not been through this before actually find the lack of doing anything / info stressing lol but I asked on wed so I think your LH peaks at about 25 and then starts to fall and pat said my results were perfect . At my scratch Marco said my ovaries were still inflamed so hoping that's all calmed down now . Ladies that have had FET - did you not find it stressful we don't get scanned before hand to check our lining? Just as during the ivf they are always monitoring - what if it isn't okay ? X


----------



## billie2015

Pippi, great news, so glad everything looks fine 1/130 is a great improvement.

MrsG, I will be thinking of you this Thursday, must be nerve wracking this FET thing! Good luck and I send all my positive thoughts to your embies! Sorry I think you posted about that, but are you getting both embies put back or just the one?

As for me, I got a call from GCRM, everything is okay to start cycling next cycle!!!! Did not expect that, I kind of gave up on it as I had no news from them, but I'm so happy, that gives me a chance to be pregnant for Xmas, extra pressure of course (as I was saying I have a new mum and a 7 month pregnant woman in the family and all eyes are turned at us now, most of them don't even know we started ttc). But of course, ovulation should have happened by now and it hasn't (temp still very low), I'm in short protocol (et on day 16 last time), but I guess if my period doesn't come in November we can't cycle this time. Fingers crossed it comes quickly.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

That's great news Billie - you'll be excited to get going again . That will be amazing if you can be pregnant for Christmas . Don't put to much pressure on yourself though as you want to enjoy Christmas .

i think everyone's gave up with us after 5 years lol . I'm the only 1 out of all my friends not to have had a baby yet and it's all number 2 & 3s now - my sister is 15 weeks with her 3rd (little suprise - her youngest is only 6 months ). Took me about 4 weeks to get over the shock lol lol lol xxxx


----------



## marionm

Mrs G......

How exciting to know things are happening...but also terrifying!
I definitely found it very unnerving to have so little monitoring during my FET-I did ask how they would know whether my lining would be ok...the nurse said I could have scan before transfer if I wanted-I ended up just trusting their judgment but did panic after transfer & wish I had asKed for a scan to check lining! Obviously everything was fine & our wee frostie just snuggled in! 
If your feeling anxious I would ask for a scan-at least it will put your mind at ease. I was amazed that my body new what to do! 

Any more questions just ask away! 
I will keep everything crossed for your wee frosties on Thursday! 

Bille....great you are getting going to-hope all goes to plan & you have exciting news in time for Christmas. 

Marion x


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Thank you Marion - I think I will ask for a scan as I am a bit anxious . But then there is nothing to say my lining isn't okay as during my cycles it's always fine lol -think I just have to worry about something . I really do hope my FET goes as well as pippi &  yours and my body knows what to do xxxx


----------



## mexico

Great news mrsrglasgow but as u say very nerve wracking. I feel the same as I wonder how ur body will know what to do but I think we just have to think of all the fet success stories on here and try and relax!! Xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies hope your all well . 

Mexico : hood luck fi rumour blood test tomo . Will you get fri results tomo ? X


----------



## Pippi_elk

I think they also measure oestrogen...which probably gives an indication of lining etc..
But I did too wonder about that.....so def mrsG ask for a scan before they do hey he thaw.
Fingers crossed that both will thaw fine...

Oh exciting Billie...yes don't put pressure on yourself for a bfp for Xmas. Don't know how you'll do that though...
That's why I didn't do the test until Xmas night as could nt bear a bfn on Xmas eve...but then my odds were so much lower than yours.


----------



## billie2015

Hey, 

Thanks everyone, yes I will try not to put too much pressure on Xmas test  
If period comes on time I should have the results around 15th of December, time to deal with it just the two of us and decide on a strategy (leaving for Xmas holidays on the 20th).
I can't wait after Xmas for testing as I live so far from my family, I only go back a few times a year (maybe 3/4) and if positive I will need to announce it then (I know it's early, and scary, but it's either that or finding excuses for not drinking and eating sea food... and then announcing it over the phone a few months later).
Anyway, I am still on the experiment thing at GCRM, so free cycle = less pressure and we are on top of the waiting list for GRI if this one doesn't work, so it helps with stress levels!
Now I just need my period to arrive!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Good that the financial pressure is off Bille ..and with a otd around 15th dec you could n't wait till Xmas day. 

I got my blood results for downs etc from the consultant to day over the phone. After the scan they said my risk was 1 in 92 for downs (looking back on my notes I had posted wrong value here last week) which was a good improvement on my age based risk of 1 in 30. However the blood results have now increased my risk to 1 in 42 for Downs. Tri 18 risk is 1 in 15,000, a bit high he said but he not too concerned about that.
So after living in a happy bubble for the weekend now we are worried and a bit anxious.
He would n't give me the exact numbers that bloods were but said we could go for a harmony blood test (a new test carried out in the states where they can tell if there are extra chromosomes by extracting fetal cells from maternal blood sample) to see what that reveals...we won't go for amino as no way will I risk a miscarriage....so harmony is at least non invasive and I think 99% accurate....just have to pay £450. Hoping to get it done tomorrow and then have to wait 2 weeks..

I guess at my age any slight anamoly will really increase risk but I will grill the nurse/midwife for my actual blood results tomorrow ....as a low value of papA can be a sign of potential growth problems, preeclampsia etc.
Not sure how I'll last 2 weeks...and then get another phone call at some random day/time with such significant news.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

That's great news Billie . Fab your still on the experiment - brilliant news . Hopefully time will fly Till your 2nd cycle .

Pippi - sorry to hear your blood results weren't better news . 1 in 42 is still very low -is that not less than 3 pervcent ? Try not to worry yourself I'm sure all is fine with your we baby .when is your next scan ? Can't be long . 

Afm: 2 sleeps 2 go till thurs morning and trying to thaw my we frosties . I'm at dirk as can't get time off - not looking forward to getting that call at work . X


----------



## billie2015

Pippi, tough time, hopefully Harmony test will come back with great news (with a name like that it should!). I keep my fingers crossed for you and your little guest! keep us posted

MrsG, exciting times, two more days and you'll be pupo at last! 

As for me, my temperature finally rised this weekend so looks like I will be able to start around the 15th of November, I can't wait. But this time I think I will test everyday from et to monitor implantation and prepare myself for whatever comes our way, I am not going through that 2 weeks wait oscillating between hope and fear again! So when the time comes to have the official test we'll have a pretty good idea (and more time to start thinking about Xmas announcement if tests show implantation ).


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi girls,

Just popping on quickly to say Pippi, I don't think those bloods are bad at all, I'm pretty sure thats what my sisters number was 1 in 42 and her wee one was perfect. As you say any slight variation at our age can push the odds up but try not to overly worry, I know its hard and the mind does funny things but I'm sure that its all going to be fine. Let that wee bean know its loved and its here to stay  

MrsG can't believe you only have a day to go! very exciting but know you'll be nervous. 'mon the frosties!! xx

Billie, great news you will be starting soon and thats my DH's birthday so thats a good sign !  whats the experiment thing at GCRM? xx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Hi ladies

Sorry for being AWOL! Almost 11 weeks now and nausea has been really bad for the last 5 weeks so getting through work each day is a real challenge.  Just looking forward to getting my 12 week scan out the way. 

Hope everyone is keeping well!

Mrs Glasgow - i see you're in tomorrow for your FET so just wanted to wish you loads of luck.  Try to sleep well tonight and get your baby palace ready for tomorrow!  Really hope by this time tomorrow you have two little embies snuggled up onboard the mothership!


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies :

Shiny aww sorry to hear you've not been well . Hoping your sickness passes soon . Looking forward to hearing all about your scan  

Lw : thank you . Means a lot to me . Are you getting all organised off your trip ?

Billie :that's great news .fingers crossed for your BFP . 

Afm : well tomorrow is the big day. Dreading it as I'm at work and know I'll be so anxious waiting on my call . Ladies who had fet when did you take your meds ? I've not been told how much of when to take! X


----------



## mexico

Good luck mrsrglasgow I have everything crossed for your thaw and replacement xx


----------



## marionm

Just wanted to say lots of luck for tomorrow Mrs G...
Will be thinking of you-positive vibes for those wee frosties! 
Can't comment on drugs I'm afraid as I wasn't taking anything at point of transfer. What drugs you taking? 

Marion x


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Marion : it's one injection . Think it's ovitrelle ice to take ? X


----------



## Pippi_elk

Good luck for tomorrow MrsG. My ovitrelle was at gcrm already as I got it delivered there due to issues tryign to store it in hotel etc and they gave me the injection just after trasnfer...but think you can do it anytime.
Hopefully this time tomorrow you will be happily PUPO.

Yes Bille, 1 in 42 is less than 3% so I will try focus on that. I think in NHS terms Anytihng above 1 in 150 is classed as high risk.
Great that your temp is rising so you think you will be on track. Someone else here in last few months tested everyday too...and got a bfp. Can't recall who it was..but yes it's one way around the desperate 2ww.

Lw, that's a comfort to hear your sister was a similar risk and all ok. I probably might be ok with that risk, its just the clinic were so serious and worried sounding when they rang yesterday and encouraging further tests etc.
My age/background risk was 1 in 25 and nows its 1 in 42 so I should be pleased as my risk has decreased slightly....its just hard to be told last week it was nearly 1 in 100 and for it to drop.  But I need to calm down..but feel very emotional about all this...and less favourable to the wee fetus so I need to get my head sorted. 
Sorry now I started this whole testing lark...

Midwife said bloods are more definitive that the scan so can't relax and say oh well the scan was good.
I guess I'm not a glass half full kind of girl ! 

Had the harmony blood test today  and probably won't know until early December as when lab in USA get blood it takes them 14 working days. So a long wait so I need to get my head in a better place to last...


----------



## billie2015

Little whisper, hope your DH's birthday will bring me luck  The experiment (it's called Esther) is to test a new simulation drug It's totally safe same formula except it's from human dna rather than hamster one (Gonal F is from that!), it went through all the appropriate trials ok, now they are just trying to prove that it's simulate the same way (or better) than Gonal F. And to do that they need huge numbers so they are paying IVF to thousands of women in Europ, and you get either GonalF or the other one. I think the requirement is that you should have male issue and a high AMH, lucky us!

MrsG, good luck for tomorrow!!! My thoughts will be with you, keep us posted!


----------



## missuso

MrsG, good luck for today, fingers x   

X


----------



## marionm

Mrs G...

I had ovitrelle injection after transfer. Just bring it with you to the clinic. 

Good luck! 

Marion x


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Thanks ladies - for all your support it means alot. I haven't mentioned a thing to any family or friends so your support menas alot. Had to many delays & disppointments along the way that its easier to cope with if its just me and DH. 

Just had the call to say both have survived the thaw  . Few   Stage 1 complete. I'm booked in for 12.30 today so only a few hrs to go till I have our wee embys back on board - fingers crossed .


----------



## marionm

Excellent news Mrs G! The wait for that call is horrendous.... Been thinking about you all morning. Your wee embryos will soon be all snuggled in. X


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies:

Sorry for the me post : Well thast it - I am officially PUPO. The embryologist said they both looked good after thawing and didn't deteriorate any. I was a bit worried about that as they only freeze BB and both ours were BB to begin with so if they deteriorated I was worried they wouldnt be okay for transfer. She said one had started to hatch so I just hope and pray that they continue to grow and implant   . It all feels a bit surreal that we have finally made it this far after 18 months since our last transfer. My DH was shocked when I said I was coming back to work but I'm so busy I had to .xxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Mrs G - wooohoooo! thats fantastic news ! Congratualations on being pupo   and good for you going back to work but take it easy too. Tell them to get confy as they'll be in there for a good while   Really really delighted all went well for you  

Billie thanks for the info on esther thats interesting GCRM never do anything for free so thats a bonus ! 

Pippi just wanted to give you a massive   , I know it must be soo hard not to worry but I also know you would say to me there's no point in going through something twice so let them worry before you have to and enjoy your pregnancy. There's nothing you can do just now but wait and keep talking to bean and telling him/her to get on with growing healthy and strong and that you are ready and waiting! I am not going to worry about you unless I have to because I feel so positive for you, keep strong and we are all sending your little one big Auntie FF hugs, kisses and much love!!    xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats MrsG, great that they both thawed successfully and did nt deteriorate....that should be a great sign. Fingers xx. 
Good that you are busy as it'll distract you but take it easy too.
Was thinking about you this morning wondering if the that was ok  but did n't manage to get online till now...

Thanks so much Lw for your kind words. I feel a bit better today about it all....it just takes a day or two to get your head around it. As dh says we are speaking as if we have a diagnosis of downs when all we have is a risk. In a way its good that the test take so long as I don't think I could cope with getting news next week.

Have you ovulated yet ? As it might give you an idea of whether Af will arrive on time. I know I have monitored my ovulation in past hoping for it to happen by a certain day so AF will arrive by a certain cut off...but its stressful too and possibly even delays ovulation.


----------



## mexico

MrsG that's fantastic news!!! Hope you can manage some rest this weekend
X


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Wonderful news Mrs G. Really hope this is your time 

Now - relax and think positive thoughts.  X


----------



## plum19

Billie 2015, I hope you don't mind me asking but did GCRM contact you about this Esther experiment? We fit all the requirements but weren't in contact about another cycle so perhaps that's why we haven't heard anything about it? Hope everyone is well, sorry I'm not very good at personals! Hugs and wishes to everyone going through this horrible journey xoxo


----------



## billie2015

MrsG, yeeeahhhhh! Congrats on been pupo! Exciting times!!!! What's your strategy? wait for the official test and test early? I have my fingers crossed for you!

Plum, no problem to answer your questions, yes GCRM were the ones that told us about Esther and offer this, they told us that in May last year I think, and it was the very beginning of the study, you can find more info there: http://clinicaltrials.gov/show/NCT01956110 it says more about eligibility criteria (ultrasounds, BMI, FSH ...). When did you have your cycle?


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Pippi, I don't think I've ovulated yet although( i nearly forgot all about it! I think I panic and then bury it all  )  today is the first day I took my temperature, its too much to coordinate as I need to wake up early have half a banana then 45 mins later take my antibiotic and then sit upright for 30 mins after that-or get up. On top of it all our dog keeps coming upstairs at 6am because he's cold, sticks his nose in my face, I shout at him to go back to bed and then it mucks up my temp s   so not the best situation for working out AF! Will just have to wait and see and hope for the best. 
Glad you are feeling a bit better about things though, it'll make things a lot easier for the next few weeks and your DH is right, nothing has changed as far as you know yet .xx

Hi to everyone else hope you are all doing ok, need to run as taking dog to vet to get boosters ( he has no clue poor bub, lying here blissfully snoring! xx


----------



## billie2015

Plum, apparently Esther only works if it's your first cycle ("The trial cycle will be the subject's first controlled ovarian stimulation cycle for IVF/ICSI").
It was our first, so we were able to do it, and because it was negative, we get the other drug (GonalF if we had the replacement or vice versa) so they can compare how I react to both...


----------



## MJS24

Well that's me officilally started!  Went to GCRM yesterday for prostap injection and start my Gonal F injections tomorrow.  Back on Friday for scan and bloods.  Anyone else at similar stage?  X


----------



## billie2015

Hey MJS, must be nice to start!!! I'm waiting for AF to show up before we can start as well (probably a week left to wait).
I usually don't stim for long (8 days last time), so I might catch up with you at some point  At least will probably have some 2ww time in common 
Who is doing the injections? You or you DH?


----------



## plum19

Thanks so much for the information Billie. it was our 4th icsi cycle at GCRM so thats good to hear we didn't miss out on the experiment and a free cycle!!

I have everything crossed for everyone going through treatment at the moment.  My dh is currently on tamoxifen and should find out next month if counts are increased or not. Hopefully start another cycle next year xoxo


----------



## billie2015

Plum, 4 cycles wow, you must know everyone at GCRM ! Hope tamoxifen helps, when do you plan on starting again?


----------



## MJS24

Billie - I am going to do first injection at 7pm.  Original plan was for DH to do them as he is diabetic so is used to it but I have been practising on him past few weeks so might try it myself - scary! X


----------



## billie2015

Hahaha!
Good luck then! I never done one, DH did all of them, he was happy to do something and I can't say I really wanted to do them myself 
Let me know how you get on, so next scan is in 5 days right? Did you have a first one before starting to see how many follicles you had?


----------



## mexico

Evening all
Good luck with your injection MJS24.
Billie2015 hope af hurrahs up
How you doing mrsrglasgow? Hope u have managed some rest this weekend.
Arm had more bloods taken and sent on fri which was day 17 so get results tomorrow am really hoping for transfer on weds as am off work after tues for 2 weeks! 
Xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies

Hope you are all well . Thanks so much for all the good wishes . 

Mexico -  fingers crossed for good news tomo morning  . That would be good timing for you then if your off .

Mjs24- good luck with your first injection . It's so exciting to get started .

Billie : that's great you get another free cycle . Fab news .

Plum : that's great news your dh is on tamoxifen . My dh was on it for around 9 months and also wellman . Something made a difference to his swimmers so here's hoping the tamoxifen works for you .

Lw : hope things are moving on time for you and you'll be at the right point if your cycle .

Afm : just home after a weekend away . test date is mon 17th nov. She said should really be sat 15th but clinic is closed so has to be the Monday  . Not sure what to do or of well even make it that far as last time my af arrived before OTD eeeek . I asked if I could make it the friday but wasn't allowed xxxxx


----------



## MJS24

First injection was fine!  

Billie - yes scan is in 5 days.  No I didn't get a scan before (should I have?!). Only scan I had to see my follicles and stuff was at my initial assessment at GCRM in September.  Are you going for SET or DET?  I'm so tempted to go for a double if we have enough embryos...

I'm excited to be getting started but can't help but think it will be nothing short of a miracle if I walk away from this with a baby.  Tips for remaining positive would be greatly welcomed!! X


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Mjs24: you'll probably find the embryologists will probably recommend to you what they think . Set or det . My first transfer was day 3 embryos but then I was older than you at 33. we didn't have enough good ones to go to blast . We only had two good ones and they recommended det . This time they recommended det again with blastocysts so I just went with their advice . Good luck for your 1st scan. Are you using eeva / hoping to go to blastocyst ? xxx


----------



## MJS24

MrsRGlasgow - I am planning on doing EEVA depending on how many embryos we get.  I am only expected to get around 8 eggs according to Marco so not too hopeful in getting lots of embryos so say we only got two embryos I think I would not bother with EEVA and just tell them to put both back in on day 3.  What happened with your ICSI in August, was it cancelled due to OHSS?  (Sorry, I can't tell from your signature) x


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Mjs24: yes best to wait see how many eggs you get and then how many fertilise . It really is 1 step at a time with this game ! I had potential ohss. After 22 eggs and extremely high estrogen (I think ) I forget now . So glad yo wait for my blees then one further af and I had 2 we blasts thawed and transferred on Thursday . X


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

So had to wait for my bleed ( after ivf ) then next af x


----------



## billie2015

MJS, no usually you don't get a first scan, but the Esther experiment requires one, to compare growth I'd imagine. I have no choice for the number of embryos put back, or the stage: We have to take them to blasto and put only one back. Last time we only had 1 blasto anyway (out of 10 eggs ICSI-ed).
I understand you wanting double, but we you being so young and GCRM policies, they might advice you to do single (and it would give you chances to get some frozen, which is not bad).
Anyway, good luck on deciding! Are you doing a day 3 or 5 transfer?

MrsGlasgow, do you know why is GCRM closed on the 15th? I was hopping to start then... How are you feeling? Positive I hope! A week left to wait! Did you consider testing at home?


----------



## MJS24

Mrsrglasgow - good luck!!  What is your OTD?

Billie - if I go for EEVA it will be a 3dt as aeEVA always 3 days, otherwise I guess I would try to get them to blasto stage so day 5.

What is the Esther experiment?  X


----------



## billie2015

Esther is basically an experiment that pays for your ivf cycle and monitors your response to stimulation under either GonalF or a new drug (same recipe with human dna instead of hamster's). I have to go more often for scans, bloods... and it has to be single embryo transfer at day 5. (small price to pay for a free cycle).
http://clinicaltrials.gov/show/NCT01956110


----------



## mexico

Evening all well my fet is on Thursday so I have now got the worry about the thaw!!! The 2 embryos that are frozen were low predictors in eeva so I worry about their potential! Anyone else had this situation? X


----------



## MJS24

I'm in a bit of a panic, please help!!

The past two nights I have taken my injections quite high up my stomach (above my belly button).  But my mum says it should be lower stomach below my belly button.  I can start doing this from tomorrow but worried the first two injections may not count.  Can anyone shed any light please?! Xx


----------



## mexico

Don't panic!! As long as the injection has gone into your fatty tissue it will absorb!! Xx


----------



## julia3620

Hello Ladies,

I wonder can any of you help me? Can you tell me which part of the body I should inject Ovitrelle?

Many thanks

Jean


----------



## MJS24

Thanks Mexico!! X


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies ;

Mexico : thats great news your all booked in .The thaw is a worry but I think GCRMs rate of thawing us 90 per cent so very high . Mine were a low and a medium and both apparently thawed very well. They didn't loose any grading as both were BB and were bb when thawed .try not to worry - I'm sure they will both be fine   

Mjs24: I. Sure everything will be okay . Try not to worry - I would imagine it's still getting into your body so shouldn't be a problem .

Billie - no I don't think bloods can get done on a sat  . My otd is mon 17th but should have been sat 15th

Julia : I pinched an inch under my belly button and did it there . 

Afm : ldriving myself crazy and only 4 days after 5dt  . Help ! Should I be feeling anything ? As I'm not and really want too !xxx


----------



## billie2015

Mexico, good luck for thawing, I am sending postive vibes to your embryos!

MJS, don't worry, start doing it in the lower stomach from tomorrow and you'll be fine! I also add so many panic times releasing the pinch before or after the needle... In the end as long as the scans show follicle growth you are doing things right! And you will know that soon 

Julia, if I remember correctly I had ovitrelle too and did it in lower belly (just as MrsG said).

MrsG, I know how you feel, I think it's way too early to be feeling anything. I was feeling a lot and in the end got bfn, it's mostly progesterone (if you take any) or you wanting to feel things so badly  I'm afraid there is not much you can do! I hate that feeling, there is nothing you can do now, feeling or not feeling any pseudo-symptom wont change a thing! That's why I decided to test early this time around, I don't want to have to relive another phone call stressed to the point I can't even talk.


----------



## mexico

Thanks that's good to know re thaw!! Mrsrglasgow I think the waiting post transfer is the worst bit ever! 
Julia3620 as the others have said you just give it like the other injections.
Well that's me just off to work for my last day before 2 weeks off x


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Mexico : that's great news that your finished for 2 weeks . Lucky you ! I'm again work and have 3 days holidays so think ill use them thurs /fri & Mon . Yes the 2ww drives you crazy !

Billie : thanks for the reasurrance. I'm not on any progesterone - just 8 clicks of ovitrelle day of et . When are you hoping to test ?every day ?  I'm going crazy still hee hee xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Had to laugh Lw at the antics of you and your dog in the morning ! I don't know how rigid you have to stick to rules of no moving before you take your temperature...could you not just take it before you take your antibiotic ? I stopped taking mine probably around time of your last ivf last Xmas and it was as welcome relief. No matter how casual you are about it, it still gives a wee bit of stress coming up to  around 10 dpo.

I had no symptoms mrs G when I did get the bfp...well I'd say i have less symptoms than the times when I got bfn. But I was so convinced it would not work that I was not even looking for them much. So I don't think there is any pt in reading too much into not feeling or feeling symptoms. It seems a much longer wait to otd when you do a FET than a fresh cycle ..as its almost 2 weeks after FET and embryo was already 5 days old at that stage.

The reason my risk factor for downs has increased is because I have 3.4 times the average amount of HCG. Anything over 2.5 x is a cause for concern from what I have read. It's meant to drop off around 11-12 weeks as placenta takes over. High levels are associated with Down syndrome babies...or else it could be some unexplained reason. My other 2 measurements were fine so here's hoping thats a good sign.


----------



## billie2015

MrsG, good luck with the wait!  few days off would be nice indeed! I work day and night at the moment!
For testing I'm thinking about testing everyday (it makes it normal, and at the beginning I will want a negative (to show trigger shot is wearing off) and then I'll be waiting for positive but won't know exactly when. The way I'm seing things either I test every single day, or not at all. I will tell you when I'm there


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hey Girls,

Just on for a quick hello..

Mrs G:  im excited or you, you know just wait, don't test, I was the same, was due for test Saturday, though had to go in Monday, though period came Sunday, Just think sometimes its better to wait and see rather than testing and going though that mental torture. I will keep all crossed for you, please make this be your time..

MH: Good luck on your stims, the process has started

LW: Off to Athens, what made you decide that in the end?

Billie: When do you start Esther? never heard of this, what clinic does this?

Pippi: Hows you doing, all good?

My FET was a BFN, that's me had 7 embryos transferred now over the last 2 years, feel like giving up. marco has not said that any woman over age 37, should have EVA, as they now reckon that the embryos don't like being looked at, ie th lid opened and closed. You would thought as after all these years, that they would had figured that out long before now. Which then makes me think, well is that the reason 15k of treatment hasn't worked? Has it all been for nothing? Was there any point? Im feeling very bitter today! And my best friend has just called me this morning to tell me she is pregnant with number 2, depressed is an under statement, spent half the morning in tears.. 

Much Love xxxxxx


----------



## MJS24

Hi Girls,

I have been on Gonal F injections since Sunday and am having no side effects at all, I don't feel any different.  I'm worried they are not working?! Has anyone else not felt anything when on injections? X


----------



## mexico

Hi MJS24 I didn't feel any diff on the injections and was so worried they would say I had grown any follicles however I had so dont worry. In my previous treatments prior to gcrm I had always been on the long protocol and had felt really bloated when stimming however it seems this treatment is better for you xx


----------



## billie2015

foreverhopeful, tough times! So sorry your FET didn't work. Unfortunately there is nothing much I can tell you, but I understand how you feel! I'm sending you lots of positive vibes, hope it arrives! I will start Esther at GCRM next week probably (waiting for AF now). What about you? Do you think you'll try once more?

MJS, don't worry, I didn't feel anything either and I had a perfect growth, day 5 scan should reassure you, when is it, tomorrow? Friday?


----------



## littlewhisper

Just want to say I'm rooting for you all, keeping an eye on your various stages of progress .

Mrs G   for a BFP for you your really deserve it , am visualising it as we speak, big fat lines on the test  

Mexico  for your embies to thaw perfectly, I'm sure they'll be fine   xx

Pippi, yes I hadn't bothered with my temp for ages but needed to do it as my other signs are getting a bit erratic EWCM sorry tmi but it seems to come and go and appear later in cycle !   So I seem to have miraculously ovulated bang on day 14 which should in theory mean a 28 day cycle which is ideal for going to Athens....I think? I might actually be a bit early but I think as long as I make it before day 5 of new cycle its ok. Are you just waiting for results now or are there any more tests you need to do?

Forever it good to hear from you although sorry you are feeling down  its so tough and I know exactly how you feel when you think why didn't they do this why not that etc. But I guess science is never static and to be honest I'm still a bit sceptical about EEVA. I believe it not great to disturb them , but then its not great to be on drugs artificially stimulating with hormones either, there are so many factors to think about. I feel as though more people have got pregnant on FF with low predictors than high, honestly! I also think ( and I think you meant to write Marco 'said' rather than 'not said'  )that if that's the case then EEva should be included in the price of a cycle as an essential part of the process.

In answer to your question ( I'm aware that this is a GCRM thread so don't want to talk too much about another clinic) I just wanted to try a new approach as GCRM wanted to do the same again for me. It may well have worked but Penny at Serum just seems to tailor it a bit more for us oldies . You should go onto the welcome thread and have a look if you're interested. I used to think, 'who'd be mad enough to go abroad?' and now here I am all booked . I did the hidden c test and came up positive   so just on second last day of a 25day cycle of antibiotics ! The girls on the Serum thread give loads of info and support and it kind of normalizes it for me. Its just the flight that puts me into a state of trembling mess. If I can get through that ( and over those Greek mountains   )the IVF will be a bonus    Hope you feel more positive soon, friends getting pregnant is difficult but I found strangers/ neighbours worse! .... how on earth can she have??.... and all that negative stuff 


Love to everyone else, planning, stimming, collecting, defrosting, incubating and growing!!

LW xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies hope your all well . 

Thanks for all your reassurance !

Pippi : when do you get your results ? I'd say if your other 2 are looking hood then that's good news . Fingers and toes crossed . When is your 12wk scan ? 

Billie : good strategy at least you know where you are with the testing !

Forever hopefully : really sorry to hear of your bfn . Thinking of you and sending virtual love and hugs   . Was that at your review Marco said that re Eva ? Have you tried it before ?

Mjs24: I didn't feel anything at first only after ec I felt twinges think that was my ohss so I'm sure all us fine . Good luck for your appt . Come on your follies .

Lw : thank you . Good on you - please keep us all updated with your adventures !

Afm : ladies I did a silly thing this morning and POAS . It was a bfn - I'm at 6 days post 5 day transfer . Still trying to remain positive as test date isn't till sat but not in for bloods till Monday . Please little embryos be implanting    . Xxxx


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Mrs G - naughty naughty   did you use a FRER?  My test date was also a saturday so the nurse said a HPT on that day would be accurate if you dont want to wait til Monday.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Shiny : I know - wish I hadn't now but last cycle was so stressful and af started at work before my test date . I actually have been okay today still kind of positive . No was a clearblue digital . Did you test on the sat ? X


----------



## billie2015

MrsG, 6 days post 5 day transfer that's a day 11 for someone "normal", it's very (too) early to be sure, very good tests detect 3/4 days before period is due, so nothing is lost yet!
Grrr, these 2 weeks are terrible, after all that we go through, you'd think they would come up with something, scan, bloods... anything to keep us busy at that time and monitor possible implantation + tell us if are chances are good or bad! I can;t wait to get started on cycle #2, but I'm really not looking forward the 2ww!

Keep positive


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Mrs G - i tested on the sat with a clear blue digital and also tested early with a First response Early Result. Clear blue digital isnt very sensitive so i wouldnt use it until on/after test day.  If you're tempted again, definitely use a FRER.  Just dont get upset if it isnt positive as it is early still. I definitely implanted early but some people take much longer.  X


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Morning ladies :

Well not good news from me  . I've started spotting - looks like af is in its way . As predicted I didn't make it to otd again as I knew af would be due today . Devastated - haven't even told my poor dh yet he's working away today and don't want to tell him when he is a 4hr drive from home . Oh well onwards and upwards our battle continues xxxx


----------



## billie2015

awwwww! MrsG, I'm so sorry! Is it really bad spotting or still some hope there? 
I hope your husband gets back early today, and if you need to talk and scream, I'll keep an eye on this thread all through today to "keep you company".
I really hope it's a false alarm...


----------



## Maria00

Mrsrglasgow, I hope it's just spotting and not AF   but if you usually don't make it to OTD, it might be a progesterone problem.


----------



## littlewhisper

Mrs Glasgow,  my heart sank when i saw your message, I think don't give up yet unless its full flow as plenty of people get spotting. Just wanted to give you a massive hug as DH is away and hope you know we are all here with you to see what happens over the next 24hrs. keeping everything crossed that is not over for you, be brave  I just know you'll achieve your dream    xxxx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Thanks ladies - my af always starts the same with spotting . Just did a first response and it's a negative . Feeling totally deflated and heart broken . Yes with both transfers not made it to otd . 

Hope everyone else is well  xxxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

oh Mrs Glasgow. hope its not the start of AF. lots of people do get spotting and still get a BFP so don't give up yet.
and such a day for dh to be working away. Yes probably a good thing not to tell him till he gets back but so hard to be going through these worries without him there. hugs, hugs

So sorry to hear Foreverholeful. we used EVA 2nd time around....more just for the fact that they would be disturbed less than finding out the high predictors as we usually got 3 transferred and the embroyolgists can nearly tell by eye which 3 are the best. the first 3 fresh high predictors gave a BFN but the last medium predictor went to blastocyte and that FET worked.
don't know if it was EVA or the FET or just a good egg.....but if Marco is suggesting it maybe there is something in it. but tough call to make when you have already spent 15K. 
did you bf not know you were having FET now ? if so could she not have held off telling you for a week or tow. but really tough news to hear on your otd.
I'm doing ok physically..thanks for asking. Stressed about my down syndrome risk of 1 in 42 I got last week and have to wait 2-3 weeks for Harmony test results to see whether its DS.

great LW that ovulation was as predicted....my LP was always almost the same so any delay in AF was always due to late ovulation. you'll survive the flight...can't believe you are more nervous of the flight than the IVF.
so they might do a hysto....when do you think you'd be able to start cycling ? or does it all depend on whether you need a hysto etc ?no more tests for me....just waiting for what seems like for ever for the blood tests telling us if baby has DS or not. everyone else can be so rational about 1 in 42 odds (and me too when it concerns someone else !) but when it applies to me its hard not to let the emotional aspect take over.


----------



## mexico

So sorry to hear the mrsrglasgow I have always started bleeding before my otd except last time when I got a chemical preg. Big hugs hope ur hubby home soon. 
We are just back from Glasgow the traffic was awful. Both embies survived the thaw apparently they were 1AA and 3AA when they were frozen (I think that's what she said). So all we can do now is wait.
Hope everyone else okxx


----------



## mexico

Has anyone else been on prednisolone post transfer? I have just realised that I have only got 28 tabs and take 4 a day so would only have 7 days supply?! X


----------



## billie2015

mexico, great news for thawing, sorry I can't help with the tablets, no clue what they are.

MrsG, so sorry to read you tested negative. Still spotting I take it? Rrrrrrah! That is just so unfair, I feel so sad for you, I really believed it would work this time! You are still going Monday for blood test right?


----------



## Shiny happy girl

Mrs G -   Wish i could give you a massive hug right now. So sorry.   X


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi everyone :thanks for all your support .

Mexico : that's great news . Well done on being pupo . Good luck for your 2ww . That's great news and sounds like great quality embryos . Here's hoping for your BFP. Sorry not sure what your tablets are ;

Pippi: hope your results come through soon and all is well .keeping everything crossed for you . 

Billie: when does your treatment start ? Hoping its 2nd time lucky for you  

Shiny : thank you . Everyone's support is greatly appreciated .

Afm : yes still spotting . dh and I had a cry and a chat and after discussing more treatment and adoption we have both decided to go for 1 or 2 more try's next year and then we will be moving on . Can't keep continually putting ourselves through this but they do say 3rd time a charm and although we've had 3 ivf we've only had 2 transfers . First one was 2 x day 3 embryos and then our 2 we blasts . So think in our heads we have to at least try again and if no success we will be moving onto adoption


----------



## billie2015

MrsG, sorry  Yes, I read somewhere that there is evidence that shows going for a 3rd ivf is a good option. I really hope it will work for you next time!

As for us, waiting on AF (anytime now) so I'm guessing start will be Monday. I'm trying to calculate all the scan dates + ec and et dates as I'm now teaching Mondays and Fridays in the morning, I need to know in advance if I need someone to cover for me, or change the time of the lecture. But I guess I'll know more when I start, I will just use last time's days.
Pfffiu, I feel excited and happy to be given a second shot, but at the same time I don't know, it's like I'm not ready (at least not as much as I was on August), but I guess our first bfn is not helping


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Billie : I really hope so  . Aww you'll get there - it's not a long time in between . We had over 1.5 yrs the way it worked out so a bit longer to recover . I hope it's second time lucky and you get a BFP just in time for Christmas . Wouldn't that be lovely   . Hope your af arrives soon xxx


----------



## billie2015

Thanks MrsG, I will keep you posted.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Pippi : sorry to annoy you but I remember you discussing thyroid levels before . Did you get yours down ? I'm sure when I last got mine tested ( last year ) it was at 4.2 but the gp wouldn't give me anything for it as on the Nhs I think it has to be higher for medication .sitting here googling it and it says it can stop implantation if higher than 2 - great . That'll be me getting booked in for blood tests before our next try then and the gp said if I got a letter from Marco he would give me medication . Pic left it as I honestly thought if things like that mattered than gcrm would check it? X


----------



## Pippi_elk

Yes MrsGlasgow, my tsh was around 3.9 when first tested and since that fell within NHs limits GP did noting. Gcrm or the consultant I saw a at satellite clinic said noting to me about it in our first consulation. After our first BFN, during our review with Marco I asked him directly about it. He said yes they like it to be below 2/2.5 (can't recall which). Why then they don't routinely check for it as such an easy cheap thing to fix...
I went back to my gp and she prescribed a low dose without any bother. Just said she was happy to do it while doing ivf....got the impression she would like me off if after we finish ttc but so far keep getting repeat prescriptions.
It takes approx 3 months to get your levels right and I know one girl in CARE clinic in Manchester said they would only treat her when she had 2 consecutive measurements 1-2 Mts apart that were good. I just monitored it myself but GCRM never made sure or asked me about it before I cycled a 2nd time...not too impressed with that bit.
Again don't know if it was the FET, EVA, leverothyroxine or a good egg that resulted in a BFN this time.
I'm still on 10 mg leverothyroxine and going to an endocrinologist in 2 weeks time to check things don't need to be changed for pregnancy.

I did compile a list of relevant post from this a site and others that I found useful...other peoples experiences at their clinics as felt gcrm left it up to myself to figure out.I'll see if I can dig them out.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Thanks so much Pippi . Yes I didn't bother about it as gcrm didn't . But having just googled it it says can stop implantation - your body attacks the embryo and one of our we blasts was hatching and both looked good .I know they don't all implant but want to make sure I give it our best shot . Marco did say we could try the comet test but can't test eggs and we do have a very high percentage font make it but we only need 1. 

When are you hoping to hear your results ? Really hope it's good news xxx


----------



## MJS24

Mrsrglasgow - I'm so sorry to read about your BFN, you must be absolutely gutted :-(

Really hope it is 3rd time lucky for you xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Well I figured it was easy to treat and probably no harm in getting tsh down before treatment...
Not that it helped us get a natural BFP in meantime...which initially I hope it would.

I don't know when I get my results back! Not too impressed with the private consultant i went to. Bloods get posted to clinic in London who post to USA. Midwife said the London clinic will post me invoice to pay before bloods get sent away. The secretary said no they should send bloods to USA while processing sending out the invoice. They have the blood a week now and no bill yet !!! Will give  it till Monday before I start complaining...

Consultant said its 14 working days to do test...but really don't know when that 14 days begins...If its when london get blood, when USA get blood or once I pay.
Absolutely fustrating for such a stressful situation.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Thanks Pippi -  yes your right . I should have followed it up before . 

Oh what a nightmare - that's terrible and not very good service at all from the private clinic . Hopefully your results come sooner than expected and all is well . Really hope your managing to distract yourself xxx


----------



## mexico

Morning all

How you doing today mrsrglasgow? Its good that you and your hubby have a plan. 
I spoke to the clinic this morning and they haven't given me enough prednisolone so I am glad I checked today and not being left short next week.

Hope everyone has a good weekend xx


----------



## billie2015

mexico, good thing you checked!

mrsG, how are you feeling?


----------



## littlewhisper

Aw Mrs G, I'm so sorry   but also good you and DH shared the grief and talked about a plan, always a good thing to focus on next steps. I also think GCRM should test thyroid but no doubt if you raised it Marco would say that its not necessary even though he agreed that its better under 2. I think a lot of clinics don't change their procedures until something has hard evidence and whether the thyroid thing does or not i don't know. This is why we have to self manage. I laugh at the books that talk about supplements and then say ,' but consult your doctor to advise on any of these before taking' I have yet to meet a GP that has any clue about supplements and fertility or in fact anything to do with fertility beyond the standard procedures!! 

I asked for my notes from my cycles to take to Serum and when they came there was a semen analysis report which had my DH's motility at 0%!!!! noone at GCRM ever said anything during cycling apart from that his count had gone down and when I wrote back and asked about it the said that report was never supposed to have been forwarded to me as it was for their information only Surely all info held about 
a patient has to be available to that patient on request?  Hmmm 

Mexico glad you got your prednisolone sorted can't believe they didn't give you enough!

Billie, thats great you'll be starting soon, think positive thoughts and we will too    xx

Pippi, I know I'm a bit crazy like that re: flying! Not sure if I'll be getting hysto or not , think Penny decideds while you're there and I'd be in the next day ( its all quite organic over there in terms of when things happen!) if not I'll just have aquascan and yes the results of either will determine when I cycle. Totally understand you not being able to rationalise as you normally would because its too emotional to be objective. But just try to believe that that little one has been waiting for you and DH to be ready and is busy setting up camp in there oblivious to all the concern he/she's causing !  

Mrs G this will be my third cycle too and lets just make a pact that THIS IS IT!! theis will be the one third time lucky and we are going to do it!!  no hoping , no wishing!

Hi to everyone else X


----------



## Maria00

Mrsrglasgow, did you test yet? If you are only spotting you are not out of the game yet.  
It's better if your TSH is below 2 when TTC, but a higher number won't stop implantation. Lots of ladies on the forum got a BFP with a TSH of 5 or more. If you have never checked your thyroid tho', you might ask your GP. Ask him/her to check your thyroid antibodies too, THEY can give problems with implantation. Also, get your progesterone checked. If you never get to OTD, that is probably your problem. Most clinics give progesterone support till 12 weeks of pregnancy. My new clinic does check progesterone at ET, and again on OTD. Also, there is a good thread written by Agate, a guide to why an IVF cycle may fail and what we ladies and our DHs can do.  

Pippi_elk, congrats on your little bundle of joy on the way!  

LW   I cannot believe GCRM didn't tell you that your DH's motility was at 0%!   Hopefully the ABs you are both taking will help with   too!  

Good luck to all the ladies cycling at the moment, or that will start soon!


----------



## billie2015

Well, AF didn't show up today (it never does when you want it too right!), so I just booked a hotel in Aberdeen, we're going on a last minute week-end getaway just the two of us, before starting this cycle, it will be nice to have some time on our own, away from it all. 
And hopefully start Monday, too bad 'cause I have a big presentation on Friday that will probably be just after the day 5 scan, but well, it never is the perfect timing is it? I'll have to make do.


----------



## mexico

Oh billie2015 it's true it never comes on time when you want it too. Have a great time here in Aberdeen!! X


----------



## billie2015

Thanks, 
We've never been to Aberdeen, so it will be nice to discover something, and will keep our minds occupied


----------



## mexico

Be prepared for the cold wind!!! X


----------



## billie2015

Thanks for the tip! I was expecting cold and rainy anyway, but I will pack extra!


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi girls 

Hope your all well . 

Mexico : how are you coping in the 2ww ?

Lw: I'm with you . 3rd time lucky all round got us both   . 

Afm : we are off tomo for  a we overnight stay . Really looking forward to it and thankfully feeling better after all the stress of our treatment. Will be glad of a we break till after crimbo  xxx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Sorry girls missed half the posts there. 

Maria : I did 2 tests and they were both negative . Full blown af has arrived . I asked Marco last time re progertetone and he said I didn't need it . I just have this feeling marco thinks your embryos are either strong enough to become a baby or not and all the other "stuff " we worry about really doesn't make that big a difference . Thanks girls the advice re thyroid . My level was 3.9 or 4.02 - not sure if I've had the other one checked but have a up appt in 1.5wks so going to ask for all my bloods to get checked . Can your gp check your antibodies ? Thanks I'll check out that thread .

Lw : yes maybe I need to be a bit more proactive I just tend to out my faith in the doctors !  I can't believe they didn't tell you that either . Why would you not be allowed to know this ? Very strange - has it improved ? X


----------



## billie2015

MrsG, enjoy your break! Hope it does you both some good!


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Thanks Billie . You enjoy yours 2. I'm sitting reading agates thread to ehh ivf fails and asking myself a lot of questions. A bit confused by a lot of it but there a few things it's highlighting like blood clotting and eczema and family history of diabetesx - soo many questions  xxxx


----------



## mexico

Glad your getting away mrsrglasgow enjoy and relax. I am taking clexane inj ( to help prevent blood clots) and prednisolone to help implantation. Marco not to keen on the pred but I insisted as my previous clinic was goin to try this. 
The wait is strange this time as you feel fine with not having er. Years ago after my last fet I was back at work after a couple of days so it went fast! Think this is going to drag. I have also never not had any progesterone support so really don't feel like I am doing anything! 
X


----------



## Maria00

Mrsrglasgow, I am really sorry and hope it will work next time. Progesterone makes a big difference, and it can vary from lady to lady and from month to month. I've met lots of ladies here on FF that have lost their pregnancy 'cos of it. I did too in my last cycle. I had progesterone support (gel), but I was not absorbing it properly and m/c before 6 weeks. Next time I will be given PiO.

Good Luck to all!


----------



## MJS24

Just to update on yesterday's scan:

Yesterday ended up being a terrible day.  Although I knew not to expect many eggs/follicles due to my low AMH levels, it didn't make the scan any easier so I came out feeling really deflated.  I have to go back on Monday for another scan.  Then I came out and learned that hubby was unable to do his sample (for freezing as backup) so re-booked for Monday.  That has been worrying me since he been ill (he has been really ill for about a month, should have probably postponed treatment but a difficult decision to make) so now I'm majorly panicking that he not able to do on Monday or most importantly on egg collection day.  Car journey home was horrendous, I had to drive cos he too ill and I was just in such a bad mood by the whole situation and by the unfairness and resentment that we even have to go through this.  I then arrived home to a phone call saying my nana was dying and to get to the hospital ASAP as my dad was about a 4 hour drive away and he wanted someone there to be with my grandad when she died.  Turned out she didn't die yet but just not what I needed after the morning I had!  Surely I am due some good luck soon in the form of a successful IVF!!  

Sorry for the rant!!!!  

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## mexico

MJS24 that sounds an awful day not what you need at all. My friends hubby always struggled to do his sample..how far do you live from the clinic? He ended up doing one at home then taking it in..I think you have a 45 min window slot. 
Rant away you certainly deserve too xx


----------



## MJS24

Mexico - I've just found out today that the reason he couldn't do it is because it is one of the side affects of the medication he is on for his illness so no point in him even going back on Monday to try.  Complete nightmare as he can't come off the medication and egg collection is going to be We'd/Thurs/Fri this coming week.  Thankfully we have one frozen sample but not really ideal as this was for backup if the fresh sample on the day didn't have any viable sperm and then all the stress about whether it will thaw/if them sperm will be good enough quality etc.  I really wish I listened to my head and just postponed treatment until he was better, easier said than done tho.  I am going to speak to GCRM on Monday when I go for my scan and find out the stats of the frozen sample and what they think our chances are if we use it. X


----------



## mexico

Oh no u poor things. Least you have a frozen sample. We use donor spermicides so that is always frozen so fingers crossed xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Oh Mjs24 sorry to hear about hard time you having at the minute.
My dh is on long term medication that also affects his performance sometimes..especially if we have bd a few days in a row.
Luckily it was always ok in the clinic...
The gp gave him a scrip for the viagra..it helped a little bit...even physchiogically to know he had a crutch. The gp used tell him to take drug holidays...skip his meds for one day. Depends on the the half life of the  medication..and maybe if your dh is so ill he won't be able to do that.
I think the pressure and anxiety of it all alone can create their own issues. Maybe reassure him that's its ok as you have a back up frozen...and this is just a backup of a backup.
While i know inside that's not how you feel .....if he feels under a little less stress it might help.

Hope you had a nice wend away mrsG and sorry to hear your suspicions were confirmed. Horrid to have to go in tomorrow for a blood test.

That's terrible LW that they didn't tell you there was 0% motility. Why do think you would not need to know that ?Did they do other semen tests that's showed better results and maybe this was just an ammonally ? 
Was this before you the first cycle ? Then what was point of doing IVF and not ICSI immediately ? Surely you need some motility for ivf ? I think I'd be demanding more answers if thats the case...I can't remember if all your eggs fertilised and they failed to progress or what the specifics of went wrong on your first cycle.
Yes its difficult to rationalise....feeling a bit more calmer now...have started to tell more people and sometimes tell them our worries depending on how close they are or how comfortable I am sharing.


----------



## mexico

How you feeling today MJS24? Good luck with your scan 2mos.
Billie and mrsrglasgow how were your weekends away? 
Pippi_elk glad your feeling calmer 
Xx


----------



## billie2015

Hi all!
I'm back from a wonderful weekend away. Just what we needed! And AF was kind enough to let us enjoy the weekend and arrived this afternoon, perfect timing 
I will be calling GCRM tomorrow and hopefully start Tuesday yeah!!!!

MJS, so sorry about your awfull day! Hope you had a better Sunday. If ec is end of this coming week for you that meant that your scan showed follicle growth no? That's a plus. So sorry about your grandma too, gosh you've got everything coming up at once, as if going through ivf wasn't hard enough on its own!


----------



## mexico

Morning

Glad you had a good weekend billie and good luck for tomorrow! X


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Hi ladies thought I'd drop in to say hello again. I'm currently on the 2ww - only 4dp3dt - and am really struggling this time. I've been off the radar as I've been worried about this cycle, only had a few follies after stims but had collection after first scan as I was ready then. Luckily they got 4 eggs and all fertilised, 2 got put back but 1 of them wasn't great. The other one was good though a 3/3 and the embryologist said it was a pregnancy grade embryo so fingers crossed it sticks. It really messes with your head this ivf malarkey and I've another 8 days to wait until test day!! I'm going to try and be as positive as I can be though as being negative gets you know where.

Anyway, Mrs glasgow that's rubbish news about your fet, I hope you had a good time away at the weekend. Try and be brave today for your beta test and fingers crossed it's third time lucky for your next cycle x

Pipi-elk I really hope you get your results back for your blood test soon and you can 
finally relax and enjoy your pregnancy. Hopefully it won't be too long now x

Mexico thank god you checked to see you had enough prednisilone, I can't believe they didn't give you the correct amount. I'm taking clexane too, how are you finding it? I'm black and blue with it and have to use a nice cube first to numb my skin as it's a sore one. When are you testing? It must be about the same time as me x

Little whisper that's great news you've decided to cycle again and in Greece too, all that lovely sunshine can only be a good thing when having treatment. I too was shocked to read that gcrm had intended on not giving you a report on your dh's semen analysis that is really important to your treatment if it's saying there is 0% motility. Did you ask them why you weren't supposed to see it? Fingers crossed it's third time lucky for you too x

Billie2015 hope you had a lovely time away in Aberdeen, my wee cousin is at uni up there and she loves it. That's great news af showed up and you can get going now x

MJS24 it sounds like you're really going through the mill, it's easy to say but try and be as positive as you can be and don't let any negativity creep in. You've got one frozen sample so that's a positive thing and it takes the pressure off for collection. I didn't have many follicles on my first scan either but got 4 eggs on collection which I was really pleased about . I know everyone says it but it only takes one good egg. Fingers crossed for your scan today x

Hi to everyone else I've missed, hope you're all ok xx


----------



## mexico

Morning twinkle toes 75
I am finding this 2ww awful aswell!! I am off work and the time is dragging! Yes got a few bruises but doing ok with clexane! My beta is next mon but they said it should really be sun so to take the blood on sun send on mon and I get the results on tues. last time I went to Glasgow for the blood test but don't feel like doing that this time! 
Apart from last cycle I have always bled before otd and due to not taking any progesterone I think this will most certainly happen if it hasn't worked.
R u workin? When is your beta?
X


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Morning Mexico, my beta is next Tues so we'll get our results at the same time. Yikes. I've already decided I'm doing a hpt in the morning though so I'm prepared for the result.  I don't remember the 2ww being quite so bad but so far I'm with you, it's totally dragging in, and I'm stupidly comparing every twinge with my last cycle that gave me a bfp. Arghhhh. I'm not working either but I'm doing a degree part time and have an assignment due in on the 27th, I can't concentrate on it though and could probably get an extension but we are going away for the weekend on the 27th so want it in before we go so I can enjoy myself. I've been trying to watch lots of things that make me laugh and yesterday we watched 22 jump street which was pretty funny.  You obviously aren't in Glasgow as you've got to send your bloods, can you get them done ok on the Sunday? I'm not on progesterone either which is a first too so I'm not sure what to expect as time goes on.  Fingers crossed we both get to test day and get some wonderful news x


----------



## mexico

Twinkle toes 75 am in Aberdeen. Luckily I am a nurse so will pop into work and they will take it for me! Good luck with the assignment!! Fingers crossed for us all xx


----------



## 8868dee

Hey guys sorry i haven't been in here in like ages again x i have had lots go on in my life with family etc i have had a rogh time these last few weeks to the ectent that i have had to cut people out of my life 😔 totally fed up of people not happy with their lives so keep trying to meddle in mine and cause trouble and say lies to make themselves look and feel better. Anyway hope u r all ok x  there are too many pages to look back thru x so if i have missed anything important please let me know x


----------



## billie2015

twinkle toes, mexico, good luck with 2ww! One more week to go, how are you feeling?

MJS, did your hubby went back today in the end? Hope you find a way around this. Ultimately you could probably freeze the eggs they would retrieve no? Keep us posted, and good luck with the last days of stimms.

As for me, just got GCRM on the phone, Appt tomorrow at 9.15 to get started (I have to sign all the consents form again, so I hope it wont take too long as I have to be at work at 11am). We are so exited to get this other shot, and with such improvement on DH samples, odds are good for us! Fingers crossed!


----------



## mexico

Hi billie just feel normal no twinges nothing so loosing a bit of positivity!! 
Good luck 2mos!!
MJS how was your scan? Xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi Ladies:

Hope you are all well.

Mexico & Twinkle toes good luck for the rest of oyur 2ww. Lets hope its BFPs next week for you both. We are due some again.   

MJS24: how are things today? Were you in for a scan. Having a frozen back up takes the pressure off - first cycle we had to use our frozen sample and had two lovely looking embryos transferred. I've been told by a male specialist in London Mr Ramsay not to worry about using frozen sperm.Only the strongest ones survive the thaw so I'm sure all will be fine. Our frozen sample had 20 swimmers in total within 2 straws (10 in each) and 1st cycle I got 19 eggs and they managed to inject all 19 and 13 fertilised. The embryologists are amazing

Dee: sorry to hear about your troubles. Hope everything is looking up now and no more negativity for you to deal with.Sending you big hugs 

Pippi:glad your feeling a bit calmer. Hopefully not to much longer to wait and you can start to relax and enjoy your pregnancy. 

Billie: great news and exciting to be starting again. Things are looking good for you. Fingers crossed

Maria: thanks for the info - do you know why GCRM don't test it before FET? I didn't even have a scan to check my lining -sorry for the TMI but my AF was very clotty this month - really not nice. Does this mean anything? I had the scratch before our FET and the nurse said this is meant to help the lining grow better for the embryo -I wasn't sure 

AFM: had phonecall confirming our BFN so I have booked in for a review on the 3rd Dec. Not sure there is any point though I can imagine how negative Marco will be -preparing myself for it as he wasn't particularly positive at our review before our FET as I only had two blasts from 22 eggs and we had no high predictors in EEVA.  Wondering if there is any point in trying again ? Although I have read alot saying not to give up before 3 trys -so confused. PMA needed ladies - sorry to be so negative just disappointed after two trys we haven't even made it to OTD so I dont think they are implanting at all xxx


----------



## mexico

Don't give up mrsrglasgow this is my 5th embryo transfer and the last time was the first time I had got to otd. Did you have clexane last time? Maybe ask for prednisolone as this is meant to help implantation? I am trying this for the 1st time! X


----------



## MJS24

Hi everyone,

Thanks for your messages.

I went for my second scan today and 3 of the follicles (had 8 on Friday's scan) stopped growing at 6mm so I have 5.  I can't help but feel really deflated by this, especially when you hear of people getting 20 odd eggs etc.  My husband didn't even attempt sample as nothing working "down there" so we spoke to an embryologist and she said we have 5 straws from his frozen sample so hopefully they work.  I asked her what  our chances are to actually get a viable embryo to put back in out of only 5 follicles and she said best position we are looking at is we collect 5 eggs, 4 are mature enough to be fertilised and then 2 fertilise.  If I only have 2 embryos then I am not even bothering with EEVA and will just be telling them to transfer both.  I have to take my trigger shot at 8pm tonight then be at GCRM for 7.30 on Wednesday morning.  An early start as we live in Edinburgh!

To top things off, I got a call on way to GCRM this morning to say my nana had died.  I don't think I can really deal with that right now on top of IVF and ill husband so I suspect I will get a delayed reaction to it.  I'm just glad I will defo be able to go to the funeral as I was worried that was going to be an issue if my egg collection was later in week.  

So fingers crossed for Wednesday!!

Mrsglasgow - I hope you're ok.  I'm surprised to hear about Marco being negative at your last review meeting.  What was he saying?  Hopefully the next one with him goes better.


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Oh Mjs24 Im so sorry to hear about your Gran. As if ivf isn't hard enough, thankfully you can make the funeral. I know exactly how you feel about only having a few follicles as I was the same when I only had 3 big ones but I got 4 eggs and they all fertilised so be positive it can happen to you too, and you're a lot younger than me so your eggs will be of a much better quality than mine. With regards to eeva we decided if we had 3 or more embryos we would use it as it means they don't take the embryos out to check them whereas if you don't use it then they do so bear that in mind when you decide as the less they are disturbed the better I think. Take care of yourself over the next few days and try and be as positive as you can xx

Mexico that's a fair old distance to travel for treatment but I guess we would go anywhere to give ourselves the best chance we can. No wonder you're finding the clexane ok, you're a pro at giving injections! 

Mrs Glasgow at least now you know for sure with your beta and you can move on and start to think about the next cycle. I'm thinking 3rd time lucky for you too. Will you stay with gcrm or try a different clinic?

Billie2015 woohoo for starting tomorrow, are you doing consents then down regging or starting stims straight away? Fingers crossed for a great cycle.  I'm having a few twinges here and there but don't know if I'm reading too much into everything I feel. Trying to distract myself but it's so hard in the 2ww to think about anything else.

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## billie2015

MrsG, are there any more tests you could do? dna frag or whatever, just so you know more... I am sending you lots of positive vibes, I really hope 2015 is the year you get pregnant! Here is to hoping!

Mexico, no symptoms does not mean a thing, as I was saying in earlier post, I had so many symptoms and turned out BFN. Before OTD, most of it is in our minds anyway! Don't lose hope!

MJS, so sorry about your nana, but good thing you can attend the funeral. You're right, it will probably hit you with a bit of delay. Probably after egg collection, when you don't have anything "in" you anymore and there is nothing you can do for 3/5 days except wait for gcrm to call  I remember feeling so empty during that time.

Good evening all!


----------



## billie2015

twinkle toes, finger crossed it positive!!! I don't know how you manage without testing! Well done anyway.
I will be signing consent + starting stimms tomorrow (providing everything is okay, I think I have a scan to check I'm good to start)

MJS, forgot to say, as we are about same age, they got 10 mature eggs out of me, 6 fertilised and all 6 made it to day 3, so you could have 2/3 good embryos... and you must be tired of hearing that but it only takes one! And as it's your first icsi, your odds should be high. I will be thinking about you on Wednesday!


----------



## mexico

MJS24 sorry to hear about your gran sending big hugs.
Twinkle toes 75 it's def different giving the injections to yourself! Aberdeen doesn't have a private clinic so after much research that's why we decided on gcrm! All our other treatments have been in Manchester as we only moved to Aberdeen in feb 2013!
Xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear about your Gran, mj. 

Really busy here today and don't have time to respond to everyone at minute as heading to yoga. Just wanted to saw surprisingly got harmony blood results back today over phone (that was way less than 14 working days and have nt even got the invoice yet!) from consultants secretary and its low risk. So so relieved....my heart was in my mouth as I was at work at time...
Two weeks of torture...no more unnecessary tests from now on for us apart from the usual scans.


----------



## mexico

Great news pippi_elk!! You can now relax a little am sure you will sleep well after yoga now that you know that xxx


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Oh pippi-elk thats brilliant news, what a relief it must be for you and your hubby. Enjoy your yoga class, you'll be so chilled out after it now x


----------



## littlewhisper

just popping on for a minute , Pippi thats sooooo fantastic woooohoooo!! really delighted for you  and hopefully you can relax a bit now and enjoy your pregnancy!   that must have been such a worry. So does that override the other test ? and when is your next scan? have lost track of how many weeks you are  now. Is it prenatal yoga you're going to? I always thought that was a fab idea, I need to get back into yoga too!

MJ so sorry you have been having such a tough time and now your gran. hopefully now you've had your  bad 
luck and the rest will be good news from now on. Hooe your hubby feels better soon he must be feeling doubly awful not being able to contribute this time but thankfully you have a frozen sample. thinking     for you.

AFM cleared up the 0% motility thing with GCRM truns out it was fine 47& its just when its a treatment cycle  that info isn't 'drawn' through into the sperm analysis report hmmm all sounded a bit like someone forgot to write it on or was too rushed but at least it was ok. I got a fright when I also noticed my AMH had gone up to 30.8!! but it turns out they changed their ASSA ( what ever that is) which i guess is how they collect it but the unit is the same so instead of 18.1 pmol it was 30.8 pmol. There was me thinking I'd gone all super fertile!   

Anyway hi to everyone else, early night for me,

LW x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Yes Lw that report I think supersedes the others. This harmony test actually looks at the fetal cells that are floating around in my blood and counts the no of fragments of the chromosomes present whereas the other blood test were just testing hormones/proteins where specific levels could be indicative of chromosomal issues.
But this whole experience so far does make one think and question the ethical issues around all this testing. We could have found out the sex from harmony... but declined to...thought if things go wrong it'd be harder to know if it was a boy/girl.
I'm 15 wk today and next scan is the Friday before Xmas..the big anomaly scan ek, ek. I'm just still going to normal yoga but not sure if I should continue as even tho the teacher is also a physio she gave me a number of a pregnancy yoga teacher who I could have a few sessions with...so get the feeling my current yoga teacher is not too experienced with pregnant girls so kinda putting me off the classes now. I've paid in advance so when they run out I'll look for a pregnancy one.

Glad you sorted out the motility thing....just confusing when they said it was for internal only...then you think they tryign to hide something initially.
So did they tell you if your new amh is similar or lower than original AMH? That's really all you want to know....rather than absolute amounts.
Roll on next week and the trip to Greece....

Good luck for starting this week Billie

Also good luck MJ24, could dh try do a fresh sample at ec ? Although I understand if he does nt want to put himself through that again.
Hopefully the 5 will fertilise and you 'll get more than 2/3 to trasnfer back.

Sorry to hear dee you having a hard time...yes you are right to cut those negative people out of your life.

Good luck for the review MrsG. Does Marco think there is a problem with your eggs too as well as MF? Or does he give any indication of what could be causing no high predictors ...
Wonder is it cause you get ohss ever time...is there a protocol that would yield less eggs but maybe higher quality...
Although I'm sure they would have tried that by now...


----------



## billie2015

pippi, that's great news!!!! Such a relief! You must be so happy! Now sit back and enjoy this pregnancy!!!

As for me, heading to gcrm now


----------



## littlewhisper

Morning 
Pippi I can't believe you are 15weeks!!!! thats so amazing  delighted about your results. I know what you're saying about the testing its a funny thing if we didn't know it could be done we wouldn't do it. Like in communities in the amazon or Africa I guess they just say what will be will be. But I would do the tests. do you get told about the harmony one or did you have to find out about it? Just preparing myself for if i need to do it.
Yeah GCRM they didn't really explain that comment about me not seeing it but I couldn't be bothered pressing them. I always think that the power is held at the top there, the nurse know a lot less and sometimes take a pounding for it! Even Pat couldn't explain what an ASSA was??

My last yoga teacher had also taught pregnancy yoga and gave me some exercises to do and avoid. Just avoid really far reaches which stretch your abdomen, twist in the lower abdomen and anything that kind of squashes up your tummy area - kind of common sense really. The funny thing is inversions were fine!! but dont think I'd want to  

Twinkle toes and Mexico, hang in there for your 2ww t does seem like the longest 2 weeks ever! I remember My MIL and FIL had asked us to come and paint their summerhouse when I was on mine. I was stressed out that the fumes would affect things ( at least it was outside) and lo and behold that was the time I got my BFP!  

Billie good luck today must be so exciting to get started again and here's hoping this is your time  

Dee good to hear from you, sorry you've had a bit of trouble in the family hope things are a bit happier now. Hows layla?

Mrs G, I know you must feel so down just now. I was way worse when I got a BFN to when I had my mmc. That was awful but I was comforted that I had got pregnant. I definitely think its worth you trying again and I know what you mean about Marco being negative. I really want to write to them and say positivity is all we have, when you take that away... But I guess he feels he has to be very direct with facts and 'hope' is not a 
fact. He was the same with Pippi and I , talking DE after our first try didn't work!! It does annoy me as all he was doing was looking at our ages not as individuals. 

Maybe see how you get on with the review . I think GCRM are definitely the clinic to go for when you're younger but after 35 I'd also consider others that are more focussed on the individual and tailor protocols to fit. Cube in Prague ( there are a few others as well) and Serum are good options. I still have a good feeling about you and definitely think you'll get there.  


LW x


----------



## billie2015

Well, that's me back from gcrm, cycle officially started, first injection done.
I am a bit disappointed though as my baseline scan shows only 17 follicles (that's before stimulation, just to see the potential), last time, in august, I had 31 on day 1 on they got 10 eggs 11 days afterwards. 

Probably because it's the second try as well, but I am feeling less excited, less ready as well. I need some positive attitude!


----------



## Maria00

*Mrsrglasgow*, sorry for the short reply but I am having a few problems with my laptop  Anyway: even if you have fab embryos, and they do implant, a drop in progesterone (as it happened to me) can result in a miscarriage. Read more here:
http://www.yourhormones.info/hormones/progesterone.aspx
With IVF, most ladies won't produce enough progesterone till 12 weeks of pregnancy (even if Marco does not agree!) and that's why most clinics give progesterone support. Hope next time will be your time! 

*LW*, hello - *Pippi*, great news! 

*Best of Luck* to all the ladies on the forum!


----------



## 8868dee

MrsG: yeah all is good now x guess i have now worked out who really is best in my life and who is not xx better late than never i guess x aww im sorry for ur bfn hun x x please dont gove up hope x goodluck at ur review i really hope marco has some answers-for u xx

Mjs: hi hun at my scans i had only 3/4 follies and was classed as a slow respnder but they was shocked at ec as they got 7 eggs out of those follies so please dont lose hope xx gl xx and im so so sorry about ur nana hun xx 

Hope everyone else is ok x and goodluck all of u wherever u r in ur cycles xx


----------



## LM76

Hi girls, I keep reading this thread as I was part of it last year, mjs I just have to tell you that I only had 3 follicles and got 4 eggs, 2 fertilised and I had both them put back on day 2, one was a top quality embryo and the other not so good.  I thought what's the point! It was my worst cycle ever but the only time I'd been told I had a top quality embryo. She's now 7 months old, never give up, it took me 6 cycles to get her.

LM xxx


----------



## MJS24

LM76 - thanks for your message, that gives me some hope!

We got 4 eggs today at EC so got to wait overnight to hear if they fertilised.  The sperm (frozen) was pretty crappy so they didn't manage to find any motile ones, only twitching which means any embryos we get will likely not be as good quality.

All through the injections etc I felt fine but after today I am feeling terrible.  Tiredness like I can't describe and bad sickness and diarrhoea (sorry, TMI!). I'm just going to stay in bed I think and hope I feel better in the morning. X


----------



## mexico

MJS24 Hope you feel better soon I am sure all the emotions are catching up with you. Fingers crossed for your fertilisation prayin for you . 
Twinkle toes how are you doing I am going crazy..feeling no twinges and was convicted this morning that AF had come when I woke up.
Hope everyone else okay xxx


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Mjs24 that's great they got 4 eggs, I'm keeping everything crossed for you that they all fertilise. I'd spend the next couple of days in bed recuperating, like Mexico says everything will be catching up with you so take it nice and easy. Also try and drink as much water as you can especially if you've got sickness and diorhea as you don't want to become dehydrated x

Mexico I know what you mean, I had a bit of a wobble this morning and had convinced myself it wasn't happening as my boobs didn't feel as sore today. Have been for accupuncture and am a lot calmer and bizarrely my boobs are as sore as they were yesterday. It really messes with your head this ivf malarkey. Tuesday can't come quickly enough but at the same time I don't want it to come either!! What a roller coaster x

Hope everyone else is ok x


----------



## mexico

Twinkle toes wish my boobs were sore as would feel something was happening!! My AF would be due on fri/sat so I should know this weekend! X


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Mexico I'll be keeping everything crossed for you that it doesn't arrive. I've never had a fet so don't know much about what goes on, are you drug free for it or do you take an hcg booster or any cyclogest etc? I know you're taking clexane etc xx


----------



## mexico

Twinkle toes it's a natural cycle so I had hcg shot last thurs on et but apart from clexane and prednisolone (steroid to help implantation) you have no other progesterone support. I have in the past done a fet but had progesterone support! Are you on crione or cyclogest? X


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Hi Mexico, for this cycle I don't have any support, it's the flare protocol so had 8 clicks of ovitrelle on sat and that's it. Glad I'm taking clexane as it makes me feel like I'm being proactive for this part. Not sure what to expect really as I've never cycled without cyclogest so have nothing to compare it too x


----------



## mexico

New for us both then!! All we can do is keep our fingers crossed xx


----------



## MJS24

Hi everyone,

I found out this morning that 3 out of the 4 eggs fertilised so happy with this.  Will find out tomo morning the quality if the embryos and they will decide then whether to do a 2 or 3dt x


----------



## mexico

Great news MJS24 prayin for strong embies xxx


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

That's brilliant news mjs24, Keeping everything crossed for great embies too. Did you decide to go with eeva in the end? Xx


----------



## MJS24

Hi Twinkle Toes,

No didn't go for EEVA in the end.  If we had more then we would've but they are advising a double transfer anyway so...

What stage are you at? X


----------



## MJS24

Sorry Twinkletoes, I've just remembered you are in the 2ww!!  When is your official test date?  Are you planning on doing a HPT before that? X


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Hi mjs24 test date is next Tuesday, I tell you it's the longest 2 weeks of your life the 2ww!! I'm not doing one before but I think I'll do one on Tuesday morning either before or after bloods so I know what to expect as waiting for the call for your blood result is like pure torture. Hope you're resting up for those wee embies getting put back xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Great Mj, brilliant that you have 3 eggs..hope they goign strong tomorrow.

Fingers crossed twinkle toes...didn't realise your otd date was so soon. 

Lw, Just wondering did the just mean Assay rather than ASSA....I put ASSA standards for labs into google and can't come up with anything. Maybe they just meant the assay had changed a bit...anyway without them being able to tell you whether your AMH has decreased its all irrelevant.
Think you should phone and get that clarified too...someone in the lab should be able to convert/compare the 2 values. It would gives you an Idea of your egg reserves especially when you planing on cycling once or twice again.
Yea, Its going quite quick in one sense.....but then it feels quite a long time ago that we got the shock of the BFP. I still quite can't believe it. Got the letter on harmony yesterday, risk is now 1 in 10,000. The consultant at the hosptial when we got 12 week scan mentioned about harmony to me..but I had heard about it before. I was asking her about NHS tests you get at 16w for chromosome abnormalities and she said they are not that reliable and to consider Harmony. She said a colleague of hers did it privately for a slight reduced fee as normally you need a scan to to date pregnancy but he'd just access NHS scans and save us the scan fee. In end we ended up paying him for a useless test that scared us and had to fork out for Harmony also. If I had to do it agin I'd either do noting or just go straight for harmony. The reason I was off out on harmony is waiting the 2-3 weeks and then being told possibly devasting news possibly over the phone and there seems to be no counselling backup service or support.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies :

Mjs24. That's great news . Fingers and toes crossed for good embryos for you  .

Twinkle toes &  Mexico hope your not being driven 2 crazy on your 2ww and your we embryos are growing well . We are due more BFPs .sending lots of love and good luck wishes to you both !

Billie: exciting to get cycling again . Hoping it's 2nd time lucky .

Pippi: great news about your results . I hope your managing to enjoy your pregnancy now and relax after the stress of the waiting for the results . Fingers and toes crossed for great news at your 20wk scan . Think you must be about dates with my sister  . 

Lw: when are you off ? Hope your all packed and ready to go . Keeping everything crossed for you . Thanks though I sometimes think a new clinic would be good we are kind of stuck in that we have frozen spermatozoa there and with my dh sometimes having zero it means we have no further delays and are good to go. It took us from march 2013 to march 2014 to get our 2 we Straws of 10 motile frozen as back up . They are soo precious to us  

Maria : thanks I'll check that out .

Afm: thanks for all the positive messages ladies . It really helps . We are in the middle of house decorating and planning a trip to America for next year .  We need other things to look forward to that we can have control over .  Hoping to cyle again in about march and hopefully fet in June / July .  Really want to loose some weight before our next cycle and have doctors appt booked to get all my bloods checked and review with Marco in dec xxxx


----------



## mexico

Morning all
Mrsrglasgow so glad your making plans I think it's what you have to do when on this IVF roller coaster otherwise you would go insane!!!
MJS24 hoping today brings good news.
Twinkle toes how are you doin?
ATM I was up nearly every 2 hours in the night convinced I was bleeding! I feel so convinced my AF is on its way!
Have a Good Friday everyone xx


----------



## Prettypink

Hi Ladies just catching up on the last few weeks.  Decided to have a little break hoping the weeks go faster   

Mrs G.  Sorry to see it was a bfn   just so unfair.  You build yourself up and work towards it for months and then bang its over.  Very much an emotional roller coaster.  Sending you love, your def doing the right thing by making plans, take some time out and enjoy life again.  Its hard and can be in the back of your mind always but a nice holiday will hopefully gives yous a lift   
Hope your review goes ok x 

Billie.  Great to see you've started   hope the treatment goes well and we'll be    for that bfp what a Christmas gift that would be x

MJS.  Hoping your little embies are growing by the minute and they'll be soon back where they belong getting cosy.  Sorry to read about your gran x

Mexico and Twinkle toes.  The 2ww is the hardest for me, you Analise every twinge?! good luck, yous are nearly there,   for bfp x

Pippi.  Great news on the harmony test   time to relax and enjoy your pregnancy x

Dee.  Hope your well and keeping ok.  Sometimes in life you have to put yourself first and if that means blocking negative people out your life then so be it.  This situation is hard enough without extra negativity.  Onwards and upwards   x

Afm.  Not much happening.  At the GCRM in a few weeks for consent forms then hopefully good to go January eek oh just nervous about it all but on the other want to go for it.  Will be a year and a half by then since last treatment, think its really scarred me and has taken me time to think about it again.  You really just build all your hopes on the treatment and bang, all the years of trying and waiting and its over so quick.  We all do amazing going through what we go through and it can only make us stronger xx


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Pipi-elk thats brilliant news, finally you can enjoy being pregnant without worrying. Before you know it youll have a wee bundle of joy in your arms.

Mrs Glasgow it sounds to me like youve got the right idea in mind. I love both decorating my house and going on holiday so that sounds like the perfect pickme up after your cycle and will give you something to really loook forward to.

Mexico hope youre ok today after your sleepless night last night, i know how you feel every time i go to the loo In the night i have to put the light on just in case. Not long now until we both test, am praying we both get our bfp's.

Mjs24 hope youre ok today and those we embies of yours are doing really well and also that youre feeling better.

Good luck prettypink for your next cycle, it wont be long now until you get started. I know what you mean about getting started, i was avoiding it and desperate to get going again at the same time.

Billie2015 how are you getting on with your stims? Hope your keeping that tum nice and warm and eating lots and lots of protein. When is your first scan to see how your follies are doing? 

Hope everyone else is ok.

Afm I'm trying to keep myself busy so went for a nice walk this morning then came home and made some soup. Am getting a wee bit nervous about testing and fleet between being positive and negative about this cycle. Even considered testing this morning but decided not to as i dont want it to be over yet.

Hope everyone has a good weekend xx


----------



## MJS24

This morning 2 were 4 cells and 1 was 5 cells so they not doing 2dt.  They are saying wait to Monday if going for SET so they know which (if any) becomes a blastocyst but if having DET (think I am going to go for it) then they said as well doing transfer tomorrow (day 3).  

Hope everyone else is good. 

Twinkletoes, do you know how soon after ET it is safe to test?  I really want to test before OTD so I know what to expect!  X


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Hi mjs24 that's sounding very promising indeed looks like you've got some strong little embies there, you might even have 1 or 2 to freeze depending on how many you decide to put back.  As for testing early I'd be careful here as you don't want to stress yourself if you get a bfn, that's why even though I was tempted this morning I didn't in the end. It can take right up until test day for the hcg to be high enough to register with hpt's so you can get false negatives, also the hcg from your trigger might still be in your system and if you test too early it can give you a false positive which can then disappear which would be pretty awful. Maybe the day before test day but I wouldn't go much earlier than that so you get a true result. Good luck tomorrow if you decide to go for the det xx


----------



## mexico

MJS24 so glad your embies are doing well and good luck for tomorrow. 
I am like twinkle toes and don't like to test early as I cope better by actually seeing AF rather than a negative pee stick and like twinkle toes says you can get false negs! 
Twinkle toes am still on knicker watching alert!! Driving me crazy think its worse the closer you get to otd as she start to wonder if it has worked! Does the hcg they give you on et delay your AF at all I was just wondering as my AF would be due tomorrow xx


----------



## billie2015

MJS, that fantastic news, the 4 eggs and fertilisation rate, well done! Isn't it magical to know that there are 13 cells in the world that have your dna mixed with your husband's? I remember when we got the phone call, that was one of the best news I've had.

For the testing, my plan is to test from day of transfer every single day, that way I hope to get rid of some of the stress. I know the tests will be positive at the beginning (trigger shot), I will be waiting for them to be negative, and then, hopefully they will become positive if implantation was successful! I like the idea of doing one every morning, it will not be intimidating, and it should ease the thing in case of bad news, because I will be each day a little bit less hopeful, and you don't have that one day where it should be positive and you go through the "ceremony" of testing. And I got 15 tests from amazon for £2, so budget wise it's nothing!

As for me, still stimming, day 4 today, I'm doing a scan on day 6 so Sunday morning, I am so looking forward to it! I'm am trying to keep warm, eat a lot of protein, cut sugar and lower carbs... Not doing a great job today and yesterday as we had a conference (hence conference lunches, coffee breaks and dinner!) today and yesterday. But it was a nice distraction (even if stressful), time is flying by!


----------



## Mollyangel

Hey, I am currently waiting to start my cycle with GCRM. Due to my dates clashing with Christmas holidays it looks like we need to wait until January   As I've tried to get my head around it all over recent months I have been following all the journeys on here which has been good to know so many of us in the same boat and it's helped with managing expectations.....and realising how much of a rollercoaster it can be.....and that's before even starting injections! Thought I should join in the hope you guys can help keep me sane through it all!! In the meantime I wish you all the very best of luck wherever you are in your journey


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Morning everyone

Mexico how are you feeling today? Not long now until you test, are you going to do a hpt seeing as you'll probably need to wait until tues for your bloods to come back? I'm not really sure if the hcg delays your period or not, I think it gives you preg symtoms but that they wear off once it's out your system but other than that I'm not too sure. Did you have that on the day of your transfer?

Billie2015 that's great the time is flying by, I didn't even realise the clinic was open on a Sunday but I suppose it should be as our bodies function 24/7. Fingers crossed there's lots of follies in there with big juicy eggs in them.

Hi Mollyangel and welcome. Is this going to be your first cycle? Ivf certainly is a roller coaster from start to finish, but hopefully it'll all be worth it in the end.  January's not too far away so before you know it you'll be on your way.

Mjs24 how are you? Did you decide to go for a set or or a det in the end? If you've gone for the det then I think your transfer will be today so good luck - by tonight you'll officially be pupo, woohoo

Hope everyone has a good weekend xx


----------



## mexico

Morning
Twinkle toes feel still as if AF coming but no sign! I am to take the blood sample tomorrow. I am so scared to do a test but may do one on mon if AF hasn't arrived! 
I have no symptoms I just wondered if the hcg acted like the progesterone in delaying things! How are you feeling?
Good luck on Sunday Billie
MJS24 hope you embies are looking good this morning and good luck again if you are doing det today.
Hope everyone else has a good weekend it's been awful here in the night gale force winds and rain xx


----------



## MJS24

So they are saying to wait until Monday as right now they don't know which are the best two for transfer, but all looking good - ahhhhhhh!!!

Hubby a lot better now so we went for dinner last night and I had my last glass of wine 

Twinkle toes - not long now!  I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you!  I feel I have been ok since EC as things are still happening each day but I think after ET I will find the waiting really hard as nothing is going on apart from waiting!

Mexico - good luck for you too, especially with the test on Monday!  

Billie - I considered your testing idea but don't think I will do, I think I will just wait and do one day before OTD.  That's what I say at the moment though!

Mollyangel - welcome, it's a great place to share stories and chat with other people in same situation who actually understand the journey and how difficult it is.  

Everyone - when will my OTD be, will it be 2 weeks from EC or 2 weeks from ET?  Xxx


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Mexico I'm not really sure of the reason behind the hcg booster, it might be something to do with aiding implantation. Does anyone else know?? Lots of girls dont have any symptoms and get bfp's so don't read too much into not having any. The fact your af hasn't reared it's ugly head is a good sign and I understand why you're scared to test as I feel the same. My boobs are quite sore at the moment but then other days they don't seem as bad so who knows. I also woke up at 3 this morning really hungry and seriously considered getting out of bed to make some toast but then thought I couldn't be bothered and went back to sleep! I've been known to have the midnight munchies in the past though so don't think this really counts!! Xx

Mjs24 that's great news about your wee embies, it sounds like they're nice strong ones. And that's also great news that your husband is feeling better and you had a nice evening last night. I can see billie2015's rationale for testing every day as it's less of a shock on test day but I want to hold onto being pupo for as long as I can. I'll test before I get my blood results so I am prepared for whatever the outcome then it won't seem as such a shock on the phone xx


----------



## mexico

mjs24 great news roll on Monday for you to get them back where they belong!!! They are obviously fighters!! 
Thanks twinkle toes yeah I think it is to help implantation but you know what our minds are like at the moment it's all wondering what ifs!!! Xx


----------



## billie2015

MJS, that's amazing, if you have all good looking embryos! And the chances of BFP with blasto are much better than 3day embryos! So here hoping!

Can't wait to see if mexico and twikle toes bring that much deserved BFP, not long to wait now!


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Mexico sending you lots of luck for today. I know you won't get the results back until tues but will be   For your bfp xx

Billie2015 good luck today for your scan, fingers crossed there's lots of lovely follies xx


----------



## mexico

Thank you twinkle toes. My husband wants us to test today but am so nervous!! 
Good luck Billie2015 for your scan.
X


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Mexico I know how you feel as I'm getting really nervous about testing too.  If you do test use a first response as it detects lower hcg levels than clearblue. Good luck honey whatever you decide to do and keep us posted xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi girls!
Gosh exciting times!! Mexico are you still undecided? I totally know how you feel, i was too scared to test even on OTD and ended up with a cup of fmu for testing sitting on my dressing table for ages, was so nervous i nearly forgot what it was and drank it!!!   ended up only testing once they had called me with results 
      for you and twinkle toes for Tuesday.

MJ thats great new your embies are doing well and hope you gte lovely shiney blasts! 

Billie hope all is going well and your scans come up trumps xx

Mrs G, thanks I'm leaving on Thursday, no not all packed yet. will probably lay out my stuff today so I know what needs washed or not. trying to pack really light as might have to bring meds back. That's so great you are planning a trip to America -sounds amazing! enjoy Christmas, chill out, eat healthily (when you can!) and look at all the poosible things you can do to help those eggs and your 'baby hotel', there might be good supplements you could take. I didn't realise you had more stored frozen sperm with GCRM so that makes perfect sense to stay there and no doubt yout third time will be the one ! xx

Welcome Mollyangel! It'll be January before you know it and this way you can enjoy Christmas  wishing you all the best for your cycle xx

Prettypink, good luck for January hoep it brings you a baby bounty! xx

Pippi, d'you now I think you are right, it was Assay  but when I read your post I thought, I don't even know what _*that*_ is!!?? but googled it and now know its an investigative procedure used to measure...... I have never come across that term before and asked DH and neither has he. it must be science/medical jargon but what bugs me is why GCRM doesn't just say it in plain English, like they've changed the way they measure the AMH and thats what Assay means. Pat just confused me!  Yes I think it must be so stressful and emotional waiting for Harmony but so glad you got through it.  Can't wait til you are talking baby clothes etc 

Afm well my AF has turned up which is so amazing as it should be ideal timing .. I think its not full flow yet so if today is day 1 then I'll be out in Athens on day 5. Not due to see penny til Day 6 but thinking of getting bloods done the day before as think they can do a hormone profile from days 3-5. Either way hopefully lining is still thin enough to do Hysteroscopy if required. First time my body has done whats its supposed to... on time! 

LW x


----------



## billie2015

Back from GCRM, everything is fine! Turn out my baseline scan must have been made in a bit of a hurry (showed 17 follicles), today I have 26, with 9 over 10mm. Exactly the same as last cycle, so I guess I can expect around 10 eggs retrieved if everything keeps going the same . I'm still stimming, but probably only for 2/3 days.

Can't wait to go on to next stage!

MJS, good luck for tomorrow!
Mexico, Twinkle toes, my thoughts are with you too! Fingers crossed!


----------



## mexico

Well I have just bit the bullet and done a test and its a bfp!!! I am in shock! Xx


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Woohoo Mexico that's fantastic news, congratulations. 

I stupidly did one too on the spur of the moment and it was a bfn   Really wish I hadn't now but at least it prepares me for tues xx


----------



## billie2015

Mexico! That is such good news! Congrats! When is your blood test?

Twinkle Toes  Any chance it's too soon?


----------



## littlewhisper

great news  Billie, keeping everything crossed for you  

Mexico woweee!! thats amazing news and you had no symptoms apart from cramping, how exciting !  

Twinkle toes hang in there it may be too early     xx


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Thanks girlies, my husband thinks it's too early but I'm not so sure. I don't know what came over me as I wasn't planning to test until tues morning but stupidly in the supermarket I bought a couple of hpts today. I won't use the other one until tues morning though. In a way I'm glad to be prepared as we have builders in and the thought of getting bad news with them there doesn't bear thinking about.

Billie2015 that's great news about your follies you must be delighted xx


----------



## billie2015

I will keep you in my thoughts, hoping it's too early. 
I do understand wanting to be prepared though, last time I didn't test, and I started crying and wasn't able to talk to the nurse on the phone, I had to give it to my husband , that was so embarrassing, and I felt really bad for the nurse as well, never again!


----------



## MJS24

Mexico - amazing news!!!  Congratulations!!  I'm so happy for you.

Twinkle toes - here's hoping it's too early and Tuesday provides some better news.  Did you use FMU?

Billie - great news re your follies!  

My ET is 10.30 tomorrow, this is feeling so real now.  Does anyone know when my OTD will be?  Xx


----------



## mexico

Thanks girls will benow glad when clinic confirms on tues!! Good luck tomorrow MJS24 my otd was 10 days post transfer but that was frozen blast so not sure if any diff!! Xx


----------



## billie2015

Hey MJS,

Good luck for tomorrow! This is getting real indeed!!! Hope you have nice blastos!
I'd say OTD is around 12 days afterward.


----------



## Prettypink

Hi ladies 
Mexico. Congratulations bfp , amazing x

Twinkle toes.  Sorry it's showing a bfn. Hoping maybe it's too early   X

Mjs. Good luck tomorrow, you will be officially pupo   x

Billie. Sounds like your growing just nicely   great if you get that amount of eggs again x

Littlewhisper. Not long till you go. You'll be so glad your af showed up and your timing will go to plan   a massive good luck with everything x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats Mexico ! Hopefully the blood test is just a formality...but it will be nice to get confirmation.

Hopefully twinkle toes that you tested too early,...at least u are a bit prepared but its such a tough place to be, hugs.

Good luck for tomorrow mj....hope 

Great lots of follicles Bille, pity the first scan was not so rushed but maybe it was easy to miss them when they were smaller.

Yea Lw assay is just a very general term for a lab test. You'd think pat could have explained that...so basically they seem to be just measuring amh with a different test now. But I still think they will have a way to convert a value from the old test to the new test. When they changed to the new assay they'd certainly have to compare new test/old test since they base treatment on your amh levels. 
Great to hear af arrived and all good to go for Thursday....exciting now!! Nice even just to treat it like a wee holiday and get away from the cold. 
Not started looking at baby stuff...feels way too early. Dh busy perusing car sites as we'll need a 2nd car but feels too much early purchasing could jinx things!


----------



## billie2015

MJS, how did it go? Hope at least one embryo made it to blastocyst stage!

I'm just back from gcrm myself, day7 scan, I've got 12 follicles over 10mm, (1x18. 1x16, 1x15, 4x14), they wait until 3 follicles reach 17mm, so trigger will be tomorrow or Wednesday, which means ec will be Thursday or Friday. I am teaching on Friday morning, so kind of hopes it will be Thursday, but you can never know!


----------



## mexico

Great news Billie2015 fingers crossed it falls on Thursday so are you getting scanned again 2mos?
How r u MJS been thinking about you today. 
Twinkle toes how ate you doing crossing everything for tomorrow.
AFM I am totally paranoid about my results tomorrow I just can't believe that it could be our chance
Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## billie2015

mexico, yes scan again tomorrow! I'm there everyday now 
Hopefully will show 3 over 17mm, otherwise I more day of stimm will give the smaller ones a chance to grow too, so win-win. I can't wait to see how the fertilisation goes.
Have you tested again? When do you get the results? Exciting times, I hope it's the one for you, after 9 years of trying that would be nice


----------



## MJS24

So none of the three turned to blastocysts.  They said they were slow and looked more like what embryos should look like on day 4.  Anyway, they advised a DET (which I am glad of) and have said that I am still in with a chance but not as high as if blastos.  Basically they don't know if they just slow and will turn into blastos inside me or if they are about to arrest (die).  If anyone knows of any success stories with similar embryos then please share with me!!  I was actually feeling quite positive about it up until today as despite getting a low number, they had been developing really well until today.  My OTD was supposed to be next Thurs but I would need to cancel plans that day which I had rescheduled due to cancelling due to EC day so I have asked for apt on the Wednesday.  When do people think I should do a HPT?  I was thinking Sunday (6 days post 5 dt)?

Mexico - I thought your OTD was 27th...is it tomorrow?

Twinkle toes - good luck tomorrow.  Have you done another HPT? 

Billie - good news re your follicles! x


----------



## billie2015

MJS, sorry about the embryos, did all 3 made it to early blasto (day 4 stage)? If so, that's a really good sign.
I can't provide a positive story, I had 6 embryos at day3 and only one made it to early blasto stage and BFN. We had my husband tested for sperm dna fragmentation as apparently, up to day 3 your eggs quality matter most, after day 3 the sperm quality matters (Dr G explained that to us on the review).
But if all 3, or at least 2 of your embryos made it, that's more hope for you (much better percentage than we had). I remember looking for success story at the time, and I found quite a lot of them with day-4-looking embryos at day 5 that turned out to be healthy babies! 
I also read somewhere that embryos that will make girls are slower at developing, so here is a bit of hope!

Don't know about the HPT, Sunday might be a bit early, you could get a false negative...


----------



## mexico

Oh MJS big hugs and sending lots of positive vibes. My otd was yesterday but if I lived in Glasgow I would have had the test today! So I sent my bloods today and will get the results tomorrow. I think 6dpt5dt too early to test I would wait till at least tues. 
billie good luck tomorrow xx


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

MJS try and be positive, just because they aren't blastocysts this morning doesn't mean they won't be by tonight once they're inside you.  As for testing early Sunday is way too soon, don't put yourself through it as if it's a bfn you'll just upset yourself and you'll still have a long way to go until otd.  I really wish I hadn't tested yesterday and thats only 2 days before my otd.  Ps didn't use fmu, it was the middle of the afternoon so who knows if that'll make a difference or not.  I suppose tomorrow ill find out for sure x

Mexico its so nerve wracking waiting for our bloods for just a few hours so 2 days must seem like torture.  We'll be getting our results at the same time so hopefully some of your good luck will rub of on me too. Are you staying on clexane and predisilone up until 12 weeks? x

Billie it sounds to me like you've got a bumper crop in there so well done.  Exciting times ahead, before you know it you'll be on the 2ww x

Afm well I really don't know whats going on as I've got so many similar symptoms now to when i had my bfp so I'm feeling very confused by it all. Will be glad to get tomorrow out the way as I feel like I'm in a suspended reality and I just want to get on with my life again.  Have asked hubby to buy me a first response when he's out in case I'm feeling brave in the morning but not sure if I'll use it, may just wait for the hcg to come back x


----------



## billie2015

Thanks everyone!

Mexico and Twinkle toes, everything crossed for tomorrow! 
Twinkle toes, if you tested early + afternoon, I would not cross you of the list just yet! You are still on, and hopefully BFP tomorrow! Let us know. I am so looking forward to seeing some good news in here!


----------



## Prettypink

Mjs.  Stay positive, you never know what way this journey can go, some cycles can go to plan and everything can look great but doesn't always give you that bfp. Stay positive x

Billie. Sounding good,  are you feeling bloated?  Can I ask how long you roughly inject for and we're you on anything before daily injections?  Are you or were you taking tablets? I'm  on Antagonist protocol seems different from my last two cycles with the NHS x

Mexico and twinkle toes.  Good luck hoping it's a double bfp for yous     x


----------



## MJS24

I'm sorry for all the posts!!  Now I'm worried there isn't enough Ovitrelle in me!!  I was told to do 8 clicks and the dial thing has barely moved and I was left with a drop on my tummy.  I know it's just a drop but given the dose was so low anyway then a drop is a lot.  I'm tempted to take more...or phone GCRM in the morning.  Thoughts anyone?!?! X


----------



## MJS24

Oh and there is an air bubble in the liquid that is left in the pen


----------



## FertileRoad

MJs24 to have peace of mind phone the clinic they may still be open or phone the emergency number that you are given you are paying for the service and no question is silly it's what the clinic is there for. I remember the 8 clicks and felt too little especially with so much left in the pen . Go phone and let us know how you get on as tomorrow is too late x


----------



## MJS24

FertileRoad - thanks so much for the suggestion, I hadn't even thought of that!  I'm just waiting on Marco calling back, will update you soon x


----------



## MJS24

Spoke to Marco, he told me to take another 8 clicks and thar it won't do any harm.  Thanks again FertileRoad x


----------



## FertileRoad

MJs24 you are more than welcome. I was only on at the right time, I keep dipping in as so many changes with cycles. Good luck xx


----------



## mexico

Mjs24 what a stressful evening for you you poor thing. Glad you are all sorted now time to relax.
Twinkle toes I think I would be on prednisolone and clexane until 12 weeks however until yesterday I hadn't really thought about it!! I had to ring up today and ask for more prednisolone as will run out on thurs and didn't want to wait till tomorrow as wouldn't be delivered on time!! I told them I just wanted to be prepared and that if my result wasn't goodi would have them for next time!! Here's hoping tomorrow passes quickly for us both and we both get a bfp!! I think if your not bleeding that's a good sign as your not on progestetone are you?! 
X


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Yeah I'm not on any progesterone, just had 8 clicks of ovitrelle 2 days post transfer. I'm just worried it's another chemical but it's so hard to tell, I'm still getting twinges and my boobs are really sore with no sign of easing so who knows. At least tomorrow I'll know for sure, thank god they do bloods at gcrm and we don't just rely on hpts xx


----------



## billie2015

Wow, lots of reply

MJS, glad you got help when you needed it, having this forum is great!

Mexico and Twinkle toes, my thoughts are with you!

Prettypink, not really bloated no, a bit heavy down bellow (like just before ovulation but a bit more intense). I am feeling really tired though. When you say how long I inject for, you mean number of days, if so last time (August), I stimmed for 8 days, trugger on day 9, this time looks pretty much the same or maybe a day shorter, tomorrow will tell. I started with the gonal-F, nothing before no (and no tablets, except vitamins). What stage at you at?


----------



## Prettypink

Billie.  Yeah was just wondering how long you were injecting.  The protocol Marco gave me has me starting on a tablet think it's for diabetes?  I think I start that then something else then a scan before I start daily injections. All different for me this time, before I got prostap injection then after two weeks I had scan then started daily injections which was gonal f. I'm surprised your not bloated with all those follicles  . Seems like everything is happening fast before you know it you'll be pupo   x


----------



## Prettypink

Meant to say I'm not starting till January, consent forms next week   x


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Morning girls well I did another hpt this morning and it was a bfn so looks like I'm out. Just wish af would arrive then I can move on from this cycle xx


----------



## billie2015

Oh, so sorry Twinkle toes, it's probably best you tested before going to the clinic, but still is hard to take in!

Prettypink, hope 2015 grants you that much desired wish!


----------



## MJS24

Sorry to hear that Twinkletoes.

Good luck today Mexico x


----------



## mexico

So sorry to hear this twinkle toes big hugs xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hey all hope ur all doing ok xx 

Prettypink: thanks hun thats what i have had to do and to be honest i feel better for it xx hope ur ok xx 

Happy belated welcome mollyangel x 

Mexico: woohoo welldone congrats im so so happy for u xx 

Goodluck with te rest of ur cycle billie x 

Mjs: goodluck with the 2ww love xx

Twinkle: so so sorry for ur bfn xx hugs xxx 

LW: good luck in athens love xx 

Hey to everyone else xx


----------



## mexico

Hi all well beta was 145...my scan will be on Xmas eve. I still can't believe this is real!! 
Hope you are ok twinkle toes xxx


----------



## Twinkle toes 75

Mexico that's a great beta, congratulations.  Hopefully the time will fly by for your scan.

It's a definite negative for me so thankfully no chemical. Feeling pretty crappy but that's the nature of this game unfortunately.  Will get Xmas out of the way then decide what to do after the new year but I think it might be donor eggs as my amh is pretty rubbish and I'm not getting any younger. We'll see what Marco says at the review but I suspect it'll be pretty much that.  

Billie2015 I hope everything goes well for the rest of your treatment, fingers crossed you get good news.

Mjs hope your resting up after transfer and that you get good news on your test day

Thanks everyone for the well wishes, we're going away for the weekend with friends which I'm really looking forward to then it's back to reality unfortunately xxx


----------



## mexico

Big hugs twinkle toes enjoy your weekend away and a few glasses of vino. 
Billie when did they decide for er?
MJS hope ur doing ok and resting well xx


----------



## billie2015

mexico, nothing decided yet, apparently the nurse yesterday was very generous in terms of size of follicle, the one today not so much, so it's like they haven't grown much, back tomorrow - again! And if 3 reached 17mm we trigger, otherwise back again on Thursday.
I kind of wish I will only have 2 at 17mm tomorrow, so I don't have to go through ec on Friday just before work (I teach a master module, can't really cancel at the last minute). We'll see, patience is our best friend in these IVF cycles!


----------



## mexico

Gosh how frustrating!!!! Hope it works out for the best for you xxx


----------



## billie2015

Oh, I hadn't read further up, a big congratulations to you Mexico!!!! That is nice to have good news! Enjoy your pregnancy! Scan will be a nice Christmas gift too 

Twinkle toes, so sorry to read that. You're right, at least it's not a chemical pregnancy, small positive. Take time for yourself and try to enjoy Christmas. 
I understand how you feel with donor eggs, it would really make a difference I guess. If this cycle doesn't work for us, I think we'll consider donor sperm. I have trouble getting my head around it though, I really want my husband's baby, but I want a baby more 

MJS, how are you feeling? Thinking about you, fingers crossed!

Have a good evening everyone!


----------



## billie2015

Mexico, yes quite frustrating, but in the end, lots of the small follicles are given a chance to grow and maybe make a mature egg, so it's probably for the best. The nurse was quite pleased.


----------



## mexico

Thanks billie I still can't believe it!!!
Like your thinking billie!!! Fingers crossed for lots of nice plump follicles! Xx


----------



## MJS24

Mexico - what great news, congratulations!  That will be an amazing Xmas present!  

Twinkle toes - really sorry to hear about your BFN, it must be so hard.  Hope you enjoy your weekend away and make sure to treat yourself to some wine.  

Billie - any idea yet when EC going to be? 

AFM - not feeling positive at all.  The success stories with type of embryos I had transferred are few and far between.  Also clinic called this morning g to say that 3rd ember didn't make it to blast today for freezing so makes me think then surely that will be the same for the 2 that are inside me :-(  Xx


----------



## billie2015

Aww, MJS, don't lose hope just yet! You never know, for all of us it takes a miracle anyway, so it's still possible. Are you planning on testing before OTD? And when is your otd in the end?

As for me ec will be probably Friday, maybe Saturday. Will know more tomorrow, I'll let you know.


----------



## MJS24

My OTD is 3rd (next Weds) so I think I will test the Tuesday (if I can wait that long!) x


----------



## billie2015

Good luck for waiting a week! But I think testing before is a great idea, I wish I had last time


----------



## billie2015

Back from GCRM, no more stimms, trigger tonight! Which means ec on Friday morning just before my class, not perfect timing, but well, we've got to set our priorities! 

I don't remember how I was after ec, did any of you went to work right after? I think I recall being a bit in pain, but nothing unbearable (especially right after, the anesthesia is still not out of our system). Hum, I really don't know what to do with them, and I can't cancel this week's class as I already cancelled last week's.


----------



## mexico

Good luck Billie. What do you teach? X


----------



## billie2015

Computing, "serious games" to be exact  I'm only a visiting lecturer, I've got one master module on Fridays (hence the lack of flexibility for me).


----------



## mexico

I suppose its just how you feel after the sedation!! X


----------



## billie2015

Yes, I think I'll just aim to go and call sick if need be


----------



## mexico

Sounds like a good plan x


----------



## MJS24

Hi Billie, 

I know everyone's different but there is no way I could've gone and taught a lesson after EC.  I was fine throughout stimms etc but was sore and was being sick after EC and SO TIRED.  I went to bed when I got home at lunchtime and didn't get up again until the next morning!  xx


----------



## MJS24

I promised myself I wasn't going to symptom spot but I am 2 days past transfer and have had stomach cramps all day, the same as what I get day AF usually comes.  I am hoping it is implantation but I know that it can be a sign of good or bad news!  Any thoughts? xx


----------



## mexico

MJS sounds a good sign!!! Fingers crossed xx


----------



## billie2015

MJS, as you said stomach cramps can be either good or bad sign. And most of the time, it doesn't mean a thing; with everything they put us through, stim + surgery, it's very common to get stomach cramps, ovaries adjusting and all that (I had quite a lot of them last time  ).
That been said, obviously, I hope it's good sign for you and that it's 1 or 2 embryo implanting in your belly  
I know 2ww is terrible, hang in there, I will soon join you 

As for me, trigger done, I'm going to GCRM at 7.30 on Friday! Gosh, why so early! I am so tired already...


----------



## MJS24

Woo hoo Billie - roll on Friday!  Hope they get lots of little eggies!  X


----------



## 8868dee

Mexico: goodluck with the scan and congratulations again xx 

Twinkletoes: im so so very sorry for ur bfn hun xx look after urself and have a nice weekend and xmas xx 

Mjs: keep up the pma hun ur embies are in the best place in ur mother ship 😜 xx good luck with the rest of ur 2ww x and a massive gl for next week x on test day x 

Billie: Goodluck with ec on friday x i think ur be fine going bk to work after x i didnt feel groggy after my ec xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi girls, 
My flight was cancelled for going out to Athens due to Greek strikes   so now not flying until tomorrow which is a pain but went through all the jstress yesterday and have now accepted it! 

just wanted to take the chance to say massive congrats to Mexico o the confirmation of your BFP and wishing you a great scan for Christmas! 

Twinkle toes so sorry to hear about your BFN, its the hardest thing but hope you can reset and relax to enjoy Christmas before trying again xx

Dee and Mrs G thanks for your well wishes, means a lot, Penny at Serum has been greta so far re strikes, she says I don't need the added stress and they will wait for me to arrive no matter what : ) theya re even sending their driver which is helpful! so will let you know how it goes.

Good luck to MJS and billie    

LW xx


----------



## billie2015

Off to sleep, ec - 9hours! I can't wait!!!

Hope everyone is good, MJS weekend is coming, 3 days to go before you know, how are you feeling?


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi girks
Sorry been Mia ! Getting our house done and it's crazy here - roll on next week for some normality .

Mexico : massive congrats on your BFP soo exciting for you both . Roll on your scan .

Mjs240: congrats on being pupo. Come on we embryos - fingers crossed for your BFP . Try not to worry re early blastos . As ours were being froze I didn't get the call to around 2pm to say we had a blastocyst so I'm sure by now they are implanting in you . 

Billie : lots of luck for ec tomo . Hope you egg a good amount of Great eggs !

Twinkle toes so sorry to hear about your bfn -  sending you big hugs   . I hope your managing to settle back into every day life . The good news is the festive season is nearly here and lots of meeting up with friends and family and you can have a we drink or 2. Not that we wouldnt much rather be sipping water but we have to make the best of our situations and here's hoping you get your BFP soon .

Lw : good luck for tomo and keep us updated on your progress . We will be thinking of you !

Hi to dee and Pippi and everyone else . Xxxx


----------



## MJS24

Thanks Mrsrglasgow xx

Billie - I think the prostegerone injection is having big effect as really sore boobs and cramps!  I have been so busy all week, ridiculously busy in fact so I have been ok.  It is my Nana's funeral tomorrow and then at the weekend I am seeing my cousins who are up from Essex for the funeral so I am really keeping busy!  

I went for my NHS initial consultation today (the appointment came through and I thought I am best to go in case this attempt fails).  OMG!!!!  What a difference dealing with NHS when been used to GCRM.  So glad I decided to use GCRM for my first round x


----------



## mexico

Morning
Billie hope all has gone well this morning.
MJS thinking of you today least you will be kept busy this weekend. 
Mrsrglasgow good to hear from you sounds like your having a hectic time but am sure it will be worth it once all the work is done!!
Littlewhispher what a stress for you with your flight being cancelled so good that Penny was very reassuring hope that your on the flight now!!

Xx


----------



## billie2015

Just quick email to say ... 14 eggs!!!!!

I will post a longer message later on, I don't know yet how mature or how many survided ICSI, but the number is great!
And DH sample was the best we ever had = 4.8 milions per ml (3ml)!!! He had around 0.1 last cycle, so fantastic news, the embryologist is very optimistic!
Oh, and I'm feeling great, I just finished my class, not even a bit sore  

Will let you know more soon.


----------



## mexico

Excellent news billie!!! Xx


----------



## MJS24

That's amazing Billie, update us in the morning!!! X


----------



## MJS24

I've just gone something very stupid and tested at 4dp 5dt!  I can see the faintest of faintest line....likely to be what is left of trigger shot.  I hadn't planned on doing this until day before test day, it was almost like a complete moment of maddness x


----------



## MJS24

*done, not gone


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Billie - great news on your eggs and even better with the great sa . Sounds like you'll get some great blastocysts this time . Those wellman are working wonders . Here's hoping for lots of fertilisation in the morning xxxx

Mjs24: was just reading your posts . I didn't have a singe symptom with the injection so fingers and toes crossed it your own hormones as your we embryos have implanted .are you going to test again in the morning ?  

Mexico : how are you feeling? Are you counting down the days till your scan ? 

Lw: hope you've arrived safely .

Thank goodness it's Friday . Yes being kept very busy - was actually thinking nit sure we could have done all this if I was pregnant ! House will be ready for our next attempt so hoping its 3rd transfer lucky (4th cycle ) xxxxx


----------



## MJS24

I only had one test so would mean buying more tonight and I actually think hubby would kill me!!  I think I will buy some though and test in morning.  I have just been reading stories that people with faint line at this stage can be twins...  I really think I need to test again tomorrow.

We were at my Nana's funeral today and my sister and my cousin had their new born babies there so you can imagine the big fuss etc.  I have to say it didn't bother me a huge amount (until my 18 year old male cousin turned to me and said "you not gonna pop one out soon?) but it really bothered my hubby.  At one point I looked at him and could see tears in his eyes so I spoke to him after and he just said he found it really hard as he doesn't think we will ever have kids and he was so jealous seeing them being so happy with their babies.  I think that's partly why I did the test but when I just told him about faint line he said it doesn't mean anything and even if I were to get strong positive he wouldn't believe it until GCRM confirmed it.  X


----------



## mexico

Mjs crossing everything for you.
Mrsrglasgow feeling ok bit tired at times tested again today as still can't believe it and now comin up 2-3 weeks so am pleased its moved on!! 
Look forward to hearing news in the morning billie 
X


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Mjs24: really sorry to hear about your nana . Sending you big hugs . Yes it can be hard and I feel it's harder for my dh  . Your dh will be really sensitive just now . Here's hoping this is your time and you may be blessed with two .they do find it really tough men as I think they always expect to get there wives pregnant instantly and take it very to heart .id say it's looking very positive for you . When is your otd ?

My sister is expecting her 3rd ( her youngest is 7 months old).it took me weeks to get over the shock of her 3rd as I always assumed she was finished after her 2nd- think she felt terrible telling me .I don't know how I would have coped without my 2 nephews and being an auntie -my dh had just accepted it now as I spend a lot of time with them they are my we rays of sunshine and its bad enough not being a mum without not having any kids in the family . My dh actually has been more besotted with my 2nd nephew - think he was slightly jealous of the 1st and how much time and how much I doted on him . But he totally dotes on the 2nd and he loves the oldest too. 

Mexico : great news it's moved on - really reassuring  . Bet your counting down the days till your scan and seeing your we baby and bump growing . Keep us updated !xxxx


----------



## billie2015

MJS, I'd say 4dp 5dt you can't still have a line for the trigger shot (11 days ago), so looks like good news is coming your way! Of course with twins you get higher beta so might be that to! Anyhow, twinges, sore breast and faint line, I'd say it's looking pretty good for you!  
Out of curiosity, would you like to have twins?

As for me, we had the call from gcrm this afternoon, all 14 eggs were mature and injected! Gosh that's 4 more than in august! I'm so looking forward to hearing how many fertilise, last time we had 6 out of 10, so if I get 9 or more out of the 14 tomorrow, that's improvement! Can't wait. And it's so nice to know that there is nothing I can do now (I was kind of strict on processed sugar, stress, coffee, exercise... it paid off!), I'm am much more relaxed.
I will keep you updated tomorrow!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Brilliant Billie.... Everything could not have gone better  great to have improved sperm...and that you got to give your lecture...must have been adrenaline ! But I couldn't have done that...

Mj, if its coming up 2-3 weeks preg then I think that's a great sign. It means there is a decent amout of hcg there. I got 2-3 weeks pregnant on otd (long story but blood sample got lost so I had to wait another day to get result from gcrm...I couldn't wait another day so tested with evening urine and got 2-3 weeks. My blood levels were 400. But that was 11 days post 5 day transfer- otd seems to be much later with FET). So fingers x that you get good news. Poor dh...mine has experience moments like that too....it such a tough situation on both parties.

Hope your consultation went well Lw, hope you made it on time and that your initial impressions are good.

It'll all be worth it in the end Mrs G with the builders but its a nightmare when you are inthe middle of it. Had to laugh at your comment, about not doing it when pregnant...we plan to get our house done up in mid January. All being well I'll nearly be 25 weeks then...not perfect timing at all but we have to get this work done, been in the house 7 years and we've put if off till then. They said it'll take 5-6 weeks :-(
At least hopefully it's taken your mind off the bfn and given yourself something else to focus on.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Pippi-  we've been in our 7yrs too - was a new build so really just decoration but new tiles , new bathrooms , new carpets etc etc .. Hee hee hopefully you'll not be doing what I was doing helping lift the carpets and lifting our couch to the dump and 2 vans full to the dump . Had to help dh so we both took a day off holiday - between days for ivf and house stuff I just want a proper holiday hee hee .My arms were killing me .  Yes I will be worth it for you too just in time for your we baby arriving  .  How are you keeping? Won't be long till your 20wk scan -  exciting . Are you going to find out the sex ? 

Billie : that's great news . Keeping everything crossed for great fertilisation tonight . Hope your relaxing after ec and keeping wellX


----------



## Pippi_elk

MrsG, Our house is 20 years old so really needs modernising. we are knocking a wall to open up kitchen, getting a new kitchen, patio doors and new boiler as well as new floor, doors, painting etc. Will be doing it all in freezing weather :-(
We have a friend who is a PM for this type of work so he has a team of people to do work...so I'm planing to leave all the heavy work to them. Hopefully just clear out rooms of our stuff and our sofa is too big to get out of the living room so they will have to work around it ! Couldn't do all at heavy work at best of times due to my hand problems ..but now I have a good excuse! 
You must be wrecked...that kind of physical work is hard, especially when you not used to do it. We got our bathroom done 2 yrs ago...those low flush loos are useless ! We put in grey floor tiles without realising every drop of water shows up as glistening spot when it dries out !

I'm keeping ok thanks. Felt horrid today as ate too much on a work (early) Xmas lunch.This eating for 2 lark is rubbish...I can't eat half as much as I used to! Yea 20 wk scan is Friday before Xmas so really hoping all will be ok.
Don't think our hospital tells sex and we could have found out sex with harmony test we did for Downs but decided we'd prefer not to know...
Midwife said its depends on if you are the type to open your Xmas present's Xmas morning or a few days before....


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Girls!
Well we got here! A day late but made it to Athens, it's all a bit surreal! I keep saying to DH 'where are WE?' And he says 'bl**dy Athens!!' and then we both burst out laughing! 😄 Thankfully the flight was great, really smooth !we were picked up at airport and taken straight to Serum so no stress. Met the lovely Penny. It's like she's known you forever. She kisses you on both cheeks and chats away   Poor DH had just sat down and he was whisked off to give a sample , his face was a picture! Had an aqua scan which is a bit like a Pipelle scratch but milder. Before it Penny was have an honest chat about stats for my age and that hidden C was chronic and often prevents implantation or affects bloody supply to embryo if it does implant ( as the cells of your uterus are affected and die 😞)which could explain my mmc. She said Hysto and mild D&C can renew the lining. But once she did the scan she said my cervix was good and one ovary looked more like 35year old and would yield about 6or 7 follicles and the other maybe a bit nearer 40 we all booed at that! But hey it's not 42! But pleased at the other . They are all so relaxed and the two nurses and Penny chat away with you and joke regardless that your legs are in the air😄 the room is more like a spa !
Anyway she did everything looked great so no Hysto needed!!! Soooooo relieved. She said the aquascan may help the lining cells a bit so to try naturally first and then cycle if not. They had the first results back in an hour for DH's sample which they said was excellent! But by end of session the lab doctor popped his head in and said he'd found an issue with anti sperm antibodies which stop sperm binding to egg so this could be our issue in fertilisation! Can't believe it's taken this long to find out. Cld be my eggs too though. So they said they'll watch them overnight to see how they behave and give full report tomorrow( today) it's very thorough. We have an appointment at 1pm . Also managed to get my CD3 bloods back before I went and thankfully my prolactin had dropped to 248 used to be 646 ( off the scale ) so moving house was the best thing I think! My fSH is 7.5 ( gone up a bit but not too bad) and LH 6.1 . Eostradiol was 250 but don't know what that means.
Had a lovely meal last night in a we Greek Taverna over looking the Acropolis , we were starving so went out at 6.30pm the waiter was laughing as it was empty and he said Greeks don't eat til 9pm! DH and I normally eat about 8pm but were so tired we just ate and were in bed for 21.30 and lights out! 😄 Today looking forward to some sightseeing and shopping !

Sorry for long me post was just excited so wanted to update you all!
Pippi thanks so much for your PM it helped me to chill out a bit. So far everyone has been so far everyone has been really friendly. Your renovation sound really exciting, glad your getting good help in though. You should be all organised for a little addition! 😊 so is your bump visible now? How does it feel walking about with one ? Sooo excited for you xx

Billie fantastic news on your eggs, 14 that's amazing!! Really hoping for great embies for you things sound like they are aligned for a great cycle ! Xx

MJS well it sounds really positive , a bit early but hoping this will be full congrats in a few days time  xx

Mexico glad to hear things are progressing well for you, so exciting! Xx

Mrs G sounds like you've been busy with decorating! Hope it's all going well  we are also doing up the dining room in our new house so it's nice to eat in before Xmas. I was staing the floor the night before we left ! It must be mixed feelings about your sister on her 3rd although mostly joy! Isn't it weird how things can go so differently for siblings? My sister had no trouble popping out her two! But hopefully we'll get there soon xx

Thanks for all the well wishes, sorry for long post , spk soon
LW xx


----------



## MJS24

Littlewhisper - how exciting!  A little holiday out of it all too, although I'm sure it won't feel like much of a holiday!  When is EC?

Billie - re the twins thing.  Yes, I would love twins, have always wanted twins.  However I didn't know about the health risks of twins until this IVF malark and had I 2 blasts with some for freezing I might've went for SET as would never have forgiven myself for going against medical advice if something were to happen so when we didn't have blasts and none for freezing, GCRM actually advised DET, which I was quite happy about.

I remembered last night, although the trigger (Ovitrelle) probably out my system, I took more Ovitrelle for prostegerone support on Monday after ET so that maybe explains the faint positive??  

We went out for dinner last night and on way home stocked up and got some more tests but not done one yet!!


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

LW : that all sounds amazing . Can't believe how much you got done in a day . Glad the room is like a spa sounds very relaxing . So what did they say about the anti sperm anti bodies ?is there anything they can do for that ? Glad all is looking great for you and no hysto needed .

Pippi :sounds like a lot of work .glad you have a pm that can manage it all .it was alot of work for us - painters / joiners / electricians /carpet fitters / plumbers etc etc but I think come Tuesday it will all have been worth it . Phew and then I can relax and enjoy my crimbo holidays . Aww hope your feeling better today -I'd imagine it would be uncomfy to eat too much as you have your we baby growing and squashing all your insides .hee hee I agree - my sister wanted to find out with her 1st and my mum and I talked her out of it . Was such a wonderful surprise on the day. You can here guessing till then.

Mjs24 yes I had that ovitrelle shot and tested early but just thinking it was 6dp5dt and got a bfn . Do you are 5dp5dt today ? I has 8 clicks of ovitrelle . Let us know how you get on . Keeping everything crossed for you .

Billie :any news yet ? X


----------



## MJS24

I just did another test - defo negative!  Why do I do this to myself! X


----------



## billie2015

MJS, so sorry, maybe too early?

As for me, sad phone call on my way to work... Only 5 fertilised out of the 14, I am so sad, I wasn't expecting that at all! I was so positive!
Now I've got to work with 2-5 years old kids (I teach French on Saturdays) for two hours and it's going to be so difficult even looking at them 
I know it's not lost yet, and I still have 5 good looking ones, but wow, not easy to hear, and I was so positive...

I need some positive vibes to survive my morning.


----------



## missuso

billie2015 said:


> MJS, so sorry, maybe too early?
> 
> As for me, sad phone call on my way to work... Only 5 fertilised out of the 14, I am so sad, I wasn't expecting that at all! I was so positive!
> Now I've got to work with 2-5 years old kids (I teach French on Saturdays) for two hours and it's going to be so difficult even looking at them
> I know it's not lost yet, and I still have 5 good looking ones, but wow, not easy to hear, and I was so positive...
> 
> I need some positive vibes to survive my morning.


Must have been a bad night at GCRM as only 2 out of our 7 donor eggs had fertilised this morning. Am afraid I cant send any positive vibes, but I can send some sympathy and understanding. Let's hang in there together !!!

I've not posted much these last few weeks but lurked as I dint want to say too much about donor eggs in case that gave away too much info.

Love to all

MISSUSO x


----------



## marionm

Hi ladies,

Not been on here in ages...lots happening! 

Congratulation's Mexico on your BFP!

MJS...I think it might be too early...as least you know the ovitrelle is out of your system. I always had very low HCG levels & this is the same for lots of woman. I know it's easier said than done but try & hold off until OTD. 

Billie....5 is still a great number! I know it must be dissapointing but it really only does take 1. I only ever had 4 eggs retrieved & got lucky on my last little embryo. Try & think about the quality over quantity! Again I know easier said than done but definetly lots to still be positive about! Fingers crossed for a perfect wee blastocyst! 

MrsG....glad you have found a distraction for the time being. Hope you find the strength to try again when you are ready.

Pippi.....glad to see harmony results came back clear...what a worry for you both! We didn't bother with any test...couldn't bear the stress. Hope your doing ok.

Little whisper....sounds like serum is the place to be! Great that you have so much information in such a short space of time. I really hope this is your time. Got everything crossed for you.

Hi to anyone else I have missed & good luck for whatever stage of treatment you are going through. 

Marion x


----------



## mexico

Aha illite hope you managed to get through your class and that you are feeling a bit more positive this afternoon..it's disappointing but think of those 5 as the strong ones and I will be praying for them o fight away over the weekend. This ivf journey is such an emotional roller coaster you never know what's gonna hit u next.

Missuso fingers crossed for your 2 fighters aswell xx

Mjs24 I am sure it's too early for you I didn't test until otd which was 10dpt5dt so try and hold out. 

I have just been Xmas shopping can't believe how organised I am this year cos I have had so much time off work! X


----------



## billie2015

Misusso, bad night indeed! I'm sorry about your numbers too, now I guess with donor eggs, you've got quite a few chances and 2 is better than none. Do they tell you if your donor eggs already made a baby?

Marionm, thanks for your message, yes I know 5 is still good, but I can't help but think that last time we had 6 and none made it to blasto . But my one positive thing is that I want to believe quality is better now (due to DH taking vitamins, and SA being so much better). Only time will tell, we have another call on Monday and et on Wednesday (if anything left to transfer).

Mexico, weirdly my class wasn't hard, and once I started playing with the kids I forgot everything else. So strange how your mind works. Thanks for your prayers, it's nice we have each other in this forum even if I never met any of you (or maybe I have in the waiting room  ).

Yes, I understand why the term "roller coaster" is so appropriate, one day you go through ec and have everyone so happy , lots of eggs and sperms, and the next morning you get a call saying that only a third survived the night! Though journey!


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Billie : I know you were hoping for more fertilised than last time but that's "5" potential we babies you have . Try not to be too disheartened - it's defo quality over quantity . Sending lots of positive vibes for lots of progression with your 5 embryos over the next few days .

Marion: lovely to hear from you . Hope you and baby are well .when is your next scan ?yes going for another cycle early next year - thinking feb / march time as no doubt be a freeze all again and want to try get fitter / loose a bit of weight after crimbo .

Missuso : sending you lots of positive vibes. That's 2 potential we babies you have . Here's hoping for good-progress from them both . Defo quality over quantity . 

Come on Gcrm lab - get the baby dust sprinkled xxxx


----------



## mexico

Morning ladies
Just a message for billie and misusso to say am thinking of you this morning and praying for good news xxx

One question I have...when did you tell your gp that your pregnant obviously normally people go straight away but because we are still under GCRM for a scan do you do it after then? To be honest I can't quite believe it still and it feels strange! 
When I phoned for a sick note last week the gp didn't say anything and just put ivf on the note 
X


----------



## billie2015

Phone call with good news today as all 5 embryos survided, we have 3 x 8cells embryos graded 4/4, 1 x 8cells graded 3/4 and 1 x 7 cells graded 2/4.
It is slightly better than last time so I do hope it's quality over quantity this time. I am book for et on Wednesday morning, hopefuly they'll have something to put back inside! I am optimistic but at the same time trying to prepare myself for a worse case scenario as last time none of 6 embryos made it to blastocyst stage.

Mexico, thank you so much for your prayers, looks like it has worked! I can't help you about telling it to GP as it haven't happened to me yet, but I guess you can tell him straight away, so it's in your records... But I admit I don't really know how it works after that.

Misusso, how are your 2 embies? I hope good news are coming your way too! Do you have a day 3 transfer (today) or do you wait for blasto?


----------



## mexico

Great news Billie they sound like good fighters so roll on Weds when they can be back where they belong xx


----------



## missuso

Hello all, 

Billie, that's great news, sound like little fighters to me!

Thanks for support from you all, it's been great to have that, when no one other than DP knows it's so helpful to be able to share it with others.

So we got one great looking wee 9 cell on board. Was  8 cell at 8am but by time of transfer at 11.30 it had gone to 9. The other seemed to have stopped at 2 cell but rather than discard it we transferred it too.  So all hopes really pinned on one little fighter.

OTD is 2 weeks today on 15th, should actually be sat 13th but they prefer to bring weekend tests in later rather than earlier so another few days to add to the wait!! 

Hubby working away for most of next 2 weeks, it's going to be a long wait by myself.  Will have to focus on Christmas shopping instead.

Thanks again and positive vibes to all xx


----------



## billie2015

Misusso, congratulations on being PUPO! Send you lots of positive vibes to both embryos, I guess we'll have same OTD (providing they have something to transfer on Wednesday for me).
With your husband away, I guess so plan on waiting for blood test rather than testing at home?

Fingers crossed...


----------



## mexico

Misusso great news on transfer. Hope you are resting up now..sending lots of positivity to you and your embryos. Hoping the 2ww goes fast although I know it takes forever!! Take care of yourself xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats on being pupo missus...here's hoping the next 2 weeks pass quickly

Good news Billie, hopefully having all 5 embies looking good at this stage is consolation on not all fertilising. Good luck for wed. Did they have any explanation of how so many didnt fertilise or it is just one of these unknown things ?

Mexico, when I got my bfp I went to my gp and told them. She offered to refer me for booking appt or could wait till after gcrm early scan to refer me. I opted to wait till after scan as last time when I had my mc it was horrid having already received the booking apt and then having  to ring to cancel it. Prob better to have the appt and discuss what they think best approach is.

Great Lw that your appointment on Friday went to well. Had to laugh at her kissing you like you were old friends and poor dh having to go do the he business immediately after arriving. Amazing that they think there are antibodies in sperm....why could Grcm not have told you that or did some tests for that ? Is there Anytihng they can do to treat that or is icsi the solution to overcome that? 
Good that you did nt need a hysto and hopefully you will gets lots of bd over the Xmas period...perfect timing ;-)
What did they do on satruday when you had another apt ? How much notice do you have to give them to cycle....can you go ahead in Jan if you are ready? 

You were asking what its like to be walking around with a bump...I'm just wearing loose floatey clothing or cardigans etc to hide the bump...so unless I have told people I don't think they'd guess.its only noticeable when I wear my normal clothing and then I just look a bit fat so its not a nice flattering bump !

Hi Marion..I'm doing ok thanks, nice to see you back here sometimes.

Hi mrsG and dee and anyone I missed. Only one day left  to reclaiming you house back MrsG. I'm not sure ill put up a tree this year...as we need to have living room cleared out for after Xmas so builders can start...and just feels its wrong thing to be adding more stuff to the room! we are away for over a week at Xmas so won't be here that much to miss it anyway...


----------



## billie2015

Pippi, good to hear from you  No, no explanation as to why so few fertilised, or if they have one they haven't shared it with us, I have to say I was feeling so down when I heard the news, I didn't thing about asking many questions, and now I'm focusing on the 5 survivors  But I guess that's something we would discuss at review meeting.


----------



## mexico

Thanks Pippi_elk I feel the same that I don't want to have a booking appt arranged and then something happen between now and scan! I think I will wait a couple more weeks and then call GP's. x


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Girls,
I got back last night but have been so pooped I couldn't write much. I had to ask a few questions to the Serum thread and that took all my brain power! 

Billie, glad to hear you are focusing on the famous five   Just know that they have the force with them ! I know exactly what its like to have low fertilization and its such a shock especially when you get good egg numbers but of course in the end you only need one good one so I'm holding out for you as you have five chances       

Congrats on being pupo Missuso thats fantastic you have your little embies safe and sound   this is your time xx

Pippi thanks yes it went well but Saturday was a bit of a downer. They got the full report back for DH's sperm, they do a sperm analysis ( count etc) which is what Penny had seen the day before it was great at 54 million per ml . By Saturday the DNA fragmentation was back and it was fine but the antibodies were high. it turns out 70 % were affected by what they call IgG and 8% by IgA. I think we were a bit shell shocked as this had never come up at GCRM. GCRM did notice the sperm swimming round the egg and not binding but they blamed my eggs! I think their equivalent measure is agglutenation but it was only 5% which they said was fine but I think they don't do the same test. The Nuffield in Glasgow which was the first place I ever went for initial fertility tests did pick it up but just said there was some level of antisperm antibodies they didn't know to what extent it was a factor or not in our infertility ( not very helpful) and there was no advice as how we could check so I guess we kind of forgot about it.

Yes the solution is ICSI ( and Penny suggested DH take low dose steroids- prednisilone til we cycle) but I was upset as the previous day Penny was saying she didn't understand why GCRM had done ICSI as its not ideal and natural selection is the best way but of course by Saturday she said ICSI is the only way !   I just felt a bit deflated as the day before she was saying how i didn't need to have hysto could try naturally and then see if I wanted it before cycling but now I feel there no point in trying naturally as its almost impossible with DH's spem and my hostile hidden c uterus !! even if a wee blighter got through my uterus would annihilate it!!  so now feeling we might have wasted a trip by not having hysto because we can't really afford to go back again before cycling.DH was really down he said he felt like I must have felt when I was told I had PCOS. which brings me to the next bit that Penny says I don't have it. But Marco said just as confidently that he thought it was likely i did, neither wanted to be questioned further, I'm just supposed to take what they say as gospel but of course I'm utterly confused. She said no my ovaries are good andshow no signs of PCOS. Also my LH and FSH show no signs and to be honest I have no other signs. So it made me think I could maybe have taken DHEA after all   Who knows this is all so anyones guess isn't it. GCRM is a very good clinic and I just think they do things differently and perhaos aren't so keen to try things that aren't absolutely proven. Serum  is wiiling to try anything but of course the worrier that I am I feel I've been given all these drugs ( honestly you should have seen in my suitcase I was like a trafficker, needles and all , full to the brim  ) but now noone is here to check I'm ok on them you just have to go for it. I compare it to horse riding when I was wee. You could go to the riding school and have a great lesson, very by the book and proper learning all the technical skills or you could pay the lady down the lane with stables a fiver , take her horses up the moors and just gallop wild across them holding on for dear life and you'd learn a lot about riding that way too. Serum is the latter I think it seems a bit chaotic ( you wait an hour at least past your appointment time as they give priority to ET and EC) bit also organised. They are very human and warm but sometimes you wonder if anyone is driving the train if you know what I mean??  I talked to the girls on the Serum Thread about it and they said you never get all your questions answered at consult and just to email Penny. I think I was just used to being a bit hesitant to email Marco as they generally don't like you to. So thats waht I'm going to do. 

In terms of cycling she said whenever I want so just need to work out the dates. I reckon it'll be end of February as DH's dads 70th birthday mid Feb so cannot miss that. also need to recover from Christmas as we're hosting it and I'm trying to finish decorating dining room as we speak! I just have a scan on day 1 or 2 or a cycle , email penny the results and then start stimming and make sure I'm out there for day 6 or 7 ( she says as though she won't be a headless chicken when it comes to it!!) That bit I prefer about GCRM that they are close and they are just a bit more organised but I'll get used to the Greek way I think at least its relaxing ....or something. Serum do treat hundreds of women at once and yet you get a personal email answer from Penny as often as you want which is great but means they are super busy!
you made me laugh about your bump, trust you to say its not flattering   bet you your DH disagrees! 

Off to take 3mg of Melatonin - I am now officially rattling with pills again! its supposed to help with egg quality but also puts you to sleep just hope its not too big a dose for me, if I don't post in a while ....

Hi to Marion M, good to hear from you hope you're doing well xx

Sorry again for long post , promise I'll stop now as that's you all up to date   xx


----------



## 8868dee

Billie: thats great news on 14 eggs hut aorry u only got 5 out of them xx fingers crossed one works for uxx 

Lw: sorry u have had stress getting out to serum xx but glad things seem to going in the right direction x gl xx 

Misuso : sorry the donor fertilisation want that good but fingers crossed for a bfp on the 15th love xx xx 

Hey to everyone else xx


----------



## MJS24

Billie - hopefully at least one of them makes it to blast  What did you have transferred back in last time?

AFM, 8dp 5dt (OTD tomorrow) and got BFN again this morning.  I am fairly certain it's all over as I am effectively 13dpo so would show on a test by now surely. I am finding this part so hard, there has been a lot of tears over the last few days!!  Xx


----------



## billie2015

Hello 8868 dee, yes, fingers crossed, they were perfect looking yesterday so I'm still hoping. Now, from day 3 it's mostly up to sperm quality so we'll know if vitamins have had an effect! Verdict in 20 hours 

MJS, last time, the only embryo that survided was an "early blastocyst" basically on day 5 it looked like a day 4 (probably similar to what you had transfered no?), so they weren't very hopeful. Finger crossed this time's better, I am confident seen how DH count improved that quality improved too. I'll keep you updated tomorrow.
So sorry about your negative tests, I know exactly how you feel, I guess the only positive thing is that best case scenario you're surprised with the phone call, worse case you are prepared. Last time I did not test (fear of jinxing it mostly) and the phone call was a terrible experience. This whole fertility journey seems so unfair!


----------



## MJS24

Billie - what do they actually say to you on the phone?!  Do they offer you review appointment there and then?  How long does phone call last?  Who is it that calls?  Sorry for all the questions!! X


----------



## billie2015

Hello MJS, 

The nurse called me (it was the one I saw almost every time I was there), phone call didn't last long probably around 5min, but I guess when it's negative there is not much to say. 
For the review appt, I think I had it scheduled from the day of embryo transfer (and it was the day after the test, so didn't have long to wait for answers). If they don't offer it to you on the phone, do ask for it, as it is actually really nice (even if a bit painful) to talk about it and hear the doctor's opinion on why it didn't work and what could be done.


----------



## mexico

MJS24 hoping the result changes for you tomorrow it's an awful time I have been there so many times.
Billie good luck for tomorrow will be thinking of you xxx


----------



## MJS24

Well I have started spotting tonight, like what happens day before AF :-( x


----------



## littlewhisper

MJS just want to give you a  , of course miracles can happen and it might not be over but it the hardest thing and so upsetting when you start to bleed.    As I said before I coped better with a mmc than a BFN. A review meeting is a good thing to focus on and ask questions xx


----------



## billie2015

MJS, so sorry! Are you going in today for a blood test? That's the only way to know for sure and start planning towards the next step.


----------



## mexico

Mjs big hugs its so cruel xxx


----------



## billie2015

I'm pupo!
We had to wait for an hour before we were told anthing, I was beginning to think they were delaying bad news... But no, all good. We had one perfect looking blasto (5AA! couldn't be better she said) now in my belly, we have high hopes for it.
There were also two other embryos that survided but they were not as nice, one early blasto and one quite bad one (degenerating I think), they will call this afternoon to tell me if any of these two made it to freezing, that would be nice to have frosties but I'm focus on that perfect one inside me! I am so hoping Xmas will come early for us! Blood test on the 17th, two weeks to wait!
Oh, and I will test everyday, I started today with a very very faint line after 10 minutes, hopefully in around 5 days the line will come back!


----------



## MJS24

Just had the dreaded call, BFN confirmed and AF in full flow now x


----------



## billie2015

Awww, MJS, I'm so sorry! Big hugs from me.
Did they give you a review appointment? Hope it will bring you some answers.


----------



## billie2015

Well, no frosties for me!
All our hope lays on that perfect embryo transferred! Come on brybry!


----------



## mexico

Big hugs mjs24 did you arrange a follow up? 
Billie everything crossed for this strong blastocyst hope your resting up?! Xxx


----------



## MJS24

Great news re your top grade embie Billlie, will keep my fingers crossed for you.

No, they didn't offer me a review appointment.  They said they will send a letter out to me next week with a sort of summary review and then I think I can take it from there.  Will try and book review for early January x


----------



## billie2015

Mjs, I remember the letter, it gave quite a good review + ideas for further testing, I was very pleased with it. Hopefully you'll get some answers...
How are you coping?


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi girls

Mjs24: so sorry to hear that . Sending you big hugs  . So devastating , take it easy and look after yourselves.

Billie: that's great news .  Wow what an amazing blastocyst , sending you lots of good luck wishes . Roll on your otd .

Mexico ; how are you keeping ?

Lw: are you home now ? What's the plans 

Afm : had our review . Marco said that it may be time to "draw a line in the sand " . I said we weren't ready to do that and that I seen on the internet that you shouldn't give up before three cycles and couldn't really class my 3rd cycle as I ovulated early .Marco said that apparently Israel (I think ) have the best info available on ivf . That it is all funded and that your chances of :hitting the jackpot -  do go up the more your try .  He said just with us paying for our own it's different .  In Israel it's all paid for and people could have up to 29 cycles . Dear oh dear ! I think because we have had 29 fertilised embryos but only 4 perfect embryos for transferring it is showing a high amount of abnormal embryos to Marco.  Never really thought if it like that as we were just delighted both times to have two perfect embryos to transfer . I also mentioned my tsh and he said should be around 2.5 for fertility . So he will write a letter to me and cc in my gp about it xxxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear Mj, even if you know the news is goign to be bad I still find the phone call difficult. Yea the letter gives you a brief statement of the treatment you had and you sometimes get an idea of their opinion on further cycles from the tone...
Hope you're holding up ok

Congrats Billie on being PUPO! Sounds like the perfect blast...
Sorry to hear about the others but hopefully you won't need them.

Lw: that was as roller coaster of a visit to Greece. Tough to hear about dh sperm at this stage down the line but I suppose its better to know than not know... Hard and all as it is to hear and accept. Maybe it means you can be more sure you made the correct decision to cycle again. I don't know...but it must be hard to deal with that slim chance of conceiving natrually been taken away.
If penny did nt think you needed a hysto surely just because dh sperm shows antibodies makes no difference to you needing hysto ? 
Really GCRM should test for sperm ab routinely don't you think? ...one test to prevent a whole cycle been in vain really seems pretty obvious. 
I suppose you have to just accept that's its a differnt clinic with a diff way of operating than GCRM, each will have its own positives and negatives. When you are there for EC you will appreciate them prioritising you then ! But I understand your concerns about taking medication and not fully having confidence in them. But pester them until you feel comfortable...

Sorry to hear MrsG about Marcos opinion. I suppose at least its good he's not just willing to keep taking your money. I guess it money was not an option then unlimited cycling is possible but when you are self funding there is a balance there.
But its up to you when you stop....you have to feel comfortable that you gave it the best shot. Whether having your TSH under 2.5 could result in an improved outcome...
Or is it worth getting an opinion from some other good clinics ? See what they would recommend ....

All ok with me except sore in my lady bits when I walk. :s 
Really strange...but since Monday have to walk much slower than usual.
Don't think its my pelvic joint that's sore but going to GP tomorrow, so she what she says. I can almost predict it though...oh your body changes, hormones etc. Etc. Etc.


----------



## billie2015

MrsG, 29 cycles in Israel! Wow, I don't think I could go through that, even if all paid for.
What do you think you'll do? A third one to see? You had amazing improvement between first and second cycle no? Maybe keep doing what you're doing and try once more... Did Marco suggest anything else, donor maybe?
Oh, I hope you and your hubby are feeling okay, sending you big hugs!


----------



## mexico

MrsG a lot for you to think about I think your def right that your cycle where you ovulated was a wasted one so I would be very tempted to try again! 
I am ok just a bit tired wishing I had more symptoms!!! Back to work tomorrow so not looking forward to a 12.5 hours shift on my feet!! Need to get used to it tho! X


----------



## billie2015

Pippi, thanks, I'm not too sad about the others embryos as they were really different and didn't show much progress. Everyone (including me) is very confident with that one, and I am not greedy, one baby out of an ivf cycle is enough, don't need to have the baby brother/sister in the freeezer 
Trying to think about something else (work) but all my thoughts are focused on what is happening in my belly  Tough.

Hope you feeling sore is just another joy of pregnancy, you should be reassured with GP appt tomorrow.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Thanks for your support ladies .

Pippi: good luck at GPS . Hope it's something easy to rectify ! 

Billie: hood your relaxing up and taking it easy . All sounds amazingly positive come on we embryo get implanting .

Mexico : aww good luck back at work then .  Hope you get to take it a bit easier !

Afm :Yes it is a difficult decision .We have paid for 2 cycles as Gcrm gave us our third attempt free ( we paid for drugs ) because of what happened with my 2nd cycle .  Billie- massive improvement from our 1st cycle to 2nd cycle and the embryologists are always so positive . Last time I spoke to her she went through them all and we had about 5 embryos that attempted to get to blast but the other 3 just weren't good enough for freezing but at least we have hope as 1st cycle we had  2 transferred and before day 3 most stopped developing .I think because we do have quite good percentages fertilise 13 from 19 and 17 from 22. So really that's 30 embryos but we do loose a lot on the way but then we only need 1 don't we . I think with such low sperm numbers we do have higher percentages stop growing . Problem with trying new clinic is we need to know we have frozen spermatozoa as have up incase on the day there aren't any .  I had considered London last year but stuck with Gcrm because of the sperm .  It took us months and months to get some frozen but in the day they used the sample sorry for the long "me post " xxxx


----------



## billie2015

MrsG, I understand your point. Maybe let yourselves some time to think about an ICSI number 3 in 2015? 
I am confident that the amazing improvement between cycle 1 and 2/3 is just the beginning, and it could be 3rd time lucky for you two, but I understand how hard it is to go through it again...
Lots of hugs.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Thanks Billie .  Dh and I already decided to try once or twice more next year before drawing a line in the sand ! Hopefully not be so long between them as we have the frozen sperm so can go straight ahead . Were as between 2013 and 2014 we struggled for a single swimmer . 

How are you feeling ? Hope your embryo is snuggling in tightly xxxx


----------



## billie2015

MrsG, really hope next time is the one!

As for me, feeling good, a little cramping at time, but nothing you wouldn't expect after an invasive procedure. 100% negative test this morning so I know the trigger shot is out of my system. Now I'm looking forward to seeing it go back to positive (fingers crossed). I don't know what to think, I know the blasto was perfect, but the more I read about how implantation... takes place the more I think: "It's so complicated, so many things could go wrong", so keeping realistic, though hoping for a Xmas miracle! Will keep yu updated on the tests results if any


----------



## billie2015

Oh, and Misusso, how are you feeling? How is the wait? 10 days to go for you! Are you planning on testing early?


----------



## mexico

Mrsrglasgow glad you have made the decision to have another go..fingers crossed in 2015 for you. 
Billie it's a constant worry through the 2ww  I have everything crossed for you. 
Afm I am so convinced that I can't still be pregnant as I don't have any symptoms! Last week I was so tired and thought after a day at work yesterday that I would have been shattered but I was ok!!! 
How you doing misusso? 
Hope everyone else is well and have a good weekend! Xx


----------



## missuso

Thanks billie, am doing ok, work keeps me fairly occupied during the day but hubby away at the moment means the weeknd could be tough to keep my brain from working overtime!!

The cyclogest is giving all kinds of side effects the only benefit of which is that it gives me all kind of pregnancy symptoms so at least there is no point in stressing myself symptom spotting! 

Hubby will be away until next Sunday eve with OTD the following day and he goes away again that day for two nights.  Think we will test on the Sunday evening when he is home, as we want to be there together regardless of outcome.  So yes another week to go!  

Can't believe you are testing everyday, don't think I could cope with that 

Found myself talking out loud to my embies when am travelling along M8 every day, am telling them all the positive reasons they have to come into the world and how many people will be waiting to love them.  Sounds a little mad to say it all out loud but it seems to make it more real than just thinking it  

Hope everyone on here is doing ok, have a nice weekend all,

MISSUSO x


----------



## billie2015

Mexico, thanks, and don't worry about not feeling tired, you should probably be happy  Time will come fast enough when you wont be able to stand on your feet all day! Scan day is approaching for you, you must be so looking forward to it!

Misusso, tough being alone at home, but we can keep ourselves company on here . I agree with you, progesterone is really hitting me hard! I am crazy tired all the time, sore breast... when implantation has not even started yet. I hope I'll manage to stay away from symptom spotting too . 
I try to work to keep busy and think about something else, and I manage fine when I'm teaching, but I work most of the time on my own, in my office on a computer (with internet) so I stop every couple of hours to google stuff like "implantation", "chances of ivf success", "what does the embryo looks like at day 7" and so on  Come on, just 12 days to go!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Forgot MrsG about the frozen sperm...wonder though even to have a consultation somewhere else to see if they have Anytihng new to suggest.
But know its not so easy to move when you have the sperm already there...

Hard to be alone Missues leading up to otd, hope he gets my nice welcome home bfp

Yes Billie you are brave to test every day...I found myself easily distracted too in work...googling all sorts of stats and symptoms once colleagues not around to see my screen.

I'm in pretty bad pain, have had to ring into work to ask to work from home for most of next week. Boss wants me to try come in one day a week so I'll see if dh can drop and pick me up at door. Just can't walk without terrible groin pain. Think I have swelling of my lady bits too. Even siting is uncomfortable and Turing in bed is something I have to do very carefully. Wasn't expecting to be so incapacitated so early as I'm just 18 weeks.
Gp said its ligament pain and can come in burst or last whole preg...after insistence she referred me to physio but takes 6-8 weeks so I'm going to try pay privately in meantime.
It seems to be spd and from my reading there is not a lot one can do...


----------



## billie2015

Pippi, I'm sorry to hear you're still unwell, hope it gets better soon! Not being able to walk must be terrible. Good that you only need to go to work once a week though. I hope physio will help, Sending you lots of healing and positive thoughts!


----------



## billie2015

Another negative test today, 4dp5dt I wasn't expecting positive but we are getting closer to the day when it should! 

My comments on testing everyday so far: it is slightly stressful, but more exciting-stressful for now as a negative is not bad news, it lifts most of the weight. Though I will probably feel differently in a few days 
Of course I know if I were to see a positive test it doesn't mean it's won, as most miscarriages happen during the 2ww, but it would tell me implantation happened which is further than we've ever been!

Will keep you posted, how is everyone feeling?


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi girls 

Pippi : so sorry to hear your still in pain . Hoping it disappears really soon for you . Fingers crossed 

Billie : good for you trying a different strategy . Hers hoping for good news soon . Is it not till about 6dp5dt  that you start to produce hcg ? My dh had looked into it 

Afm : feeling fine . Had another announcement yesterday my best friend is also expecting baby number 2. I only confessed to her about my ivf on my last 2 ww as we were away the weekend. I was a we a bit shocked as she was drinking when we were away and wasnt pregnant then . Amazing how people can just plan these things they really have no idea how lucky they are ! She had mentioned she was going to try in January so must have brought it forward but now I've got mg head around it I'm delighted for them  X


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Girls,
Been barely able to sit down and come on FF recently so many things on and trying to get our decorating done in any spare minute! Getting the jitters at how fast Xmas is approaching!

Mrs G thats tough hearing about your best friend but I'm the same as you, I was always better with people I knew well or family etc.  it was neighbours ( like the two downstairs one was on her third and the other her 5th!!) and people I barely knew that bothered me when they got pregnant so easily. You're a really positive person and that will only help you achieve your goal. Can't believe Marco said to 'draw a line' !! you're still young and haven't even had three proper goes! sometimes I wish they were more willing to be creative at GCRM and Marco doesn't realise how negative words can damage, good that you are ignoring it though. It might be good for you to have a consult with Penny only to hear a different point of view not to cycle there but its free and you just fill in your history and she'll tell you what she thinks might be a good approach. It might give you things to suggest at GCRM?

Pippi, OMG that sounds really painful   hope you get some relief soon . I remember another girl from a thread when I was cycling having swollen lady bits, not nice but at least you know your body is changing to accommodate. hope DH is helping with the cooking etc.  I think I've been a bit numb since coming back from Greece just because it rocked the boat and I'm a control freak so hate not knowing exactly what is happening.Penny suggested embryo banking which I'd never heard of where you just use clomid and trigger and then if you get blasts you freeze them as Clomid this your lining too much to transfer then go back and have FET. Supposedly it gives you great eggs and always blasts. I was just coming round to the idea when I got a PM from a girl who reacted badly got no eggs and her linng was wrecked for three mths and her fsh went from 17 to 76!! so it scared me and now thinking i might just cycle as normal but the meds might damage my eggs Penny though so no easy answer. Meanwhile trying naturally ( keeping hope  ) and DH on prednisilione . I've started Melatonin which gives me a nice sleep. feel I need to know more about Clomid, it might just hve been a bad reaction from her. like the idea of good eggs and blasts but theresno guearantee and we've never had them. 

Billie hang in there you're brave doing the POAs every day but hope it pays off     

hi to everyone else , off to paint the woodwork   xx

Missuso rooting for you, really hope this is your time


----------



## billie2015

MrsG, yest it's usually 6dp5dt (http://www.nyufertilitycenter.org/ivf/embryo_transfer), but well there are some stories of positives at day 5, and since our embryo was already starting to hatch on the day of transfer... well I don't know .
Glad to read you're feeling fine, tough though for your friend's announcement, I admire your attitude! Well done!

Lw, I have my fingers crossed for a natural cycle for you, you never know. I hope you'll get a very special Xmas miracle . I was first prescribed Clomid (long cycles) before we got a semen analysis back, but I haven't tried it so can't tell you much about it. I have never heard/read such bad things though, maybe it was a one off alergic/personal reaction?

Have a great week everyone!


----------



## MJS24

LW - just wondering what Penny is that you mentioned?  I would maybe like to do this before,y GCRM review appt to get ideas/second opinion.

Hope everyone else is OK, will write a longer message when have more time x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hope you got good news Missues isn't your testing day today ? 

That's tough news to hear MrsG, while you are excited for your friend its harder for you, especially so soon after your last cycle. Maybe its worthwhile just having a consultation with another clinic just to hear their opinion...even if the frozen sperma issue means you probably won't cycle there....even if you still want to stick with GCRM at least you know your options. 

Lw I know noting about clomid and the approach Penny was suggesting. I remember askign the first fertility consultant about just giving it to me to help me ttc naturally...but he said for me it wasn't a good option, that I ovulated regularly and yes it might thin the lining so might even decrease my chances.
Regarding the one girl with the no eggs, could you not do it for 1-2 cycles and stop if you getting no eggs rather than persevere on and damage your lining. I'm sure the FSH increase was just a temporary thing though...
But I think you need to evaluate it on more than just one persons response...if most people have a good response then chances are you will too. That would hardly mean travelling to Greece every month ?

Keep up there testign Billie...still don't know how you do it. Not that there is any easy way to get through otd.

I'm still sore but it's moved a bit, and is now just on one side and is nearer my bum now!  But at least I can sit now without being in as much pain although its worse going up/down stairs. But I sit more than I go up and down stairs so thankful for small mercies.
Hoping that the fact that its moved that it might move away ;-(
Sorry don't want to moan about pregnancy pains here when ye are all trying to get BFP. ...don't want to sound ungrateful. Its just when pain is so dehabilitating its hard to see outside it. Dh says you paid 10k to feel like this which does nt help in slightest.


----------



## billie2015

Pippi, your husband's comment made me smile! "you paid 10k to feel like this" , but I don't mind your comments about pregnancy, and I'm glad it's getting better, at least when sitting! 

As for me, another negative test this morning, though I'm still feeling confident as it's only 5dp5dt, It might be a bit more stressful tomorrow, but even then, a negative wouldn't necessarily mean bad news . Feeling okay anyhow, and handling the whole 2ww much better than last time.
Oh, and after some cleaning today, I found a letter I wrote in may 2013 for my husband for "when we finally get our positive"! Made me smile, of course I didn't open it but I want to believe it's good sign and that we can read it soon (I have no idea what I wrote inside)! 

Hope everyone is fine, missuso, how are you coping with your hubby away? I hope you're fine, and I think about you a lot! One more week to go, I have my fingers crossed for both of us!


----------



## missuso

Hello Billie and everyone else.

Thanks for all your lovely positive thoughts, they really help 😀

Am doing ok, just!! Hanging on in there.  Another week until beta but Saturday would be OTD.  Hubby back but then away again so just don't know when to test, I really don't want to be alone to do it !! Feeling bit off colour but been like that since started this cycle so not reading anything in to it.  But it's hard with every twinge !! Why do we put ourselves through this   

Hope everyone starting to get in the festive mood x


----------



## Prettypink

Hello ladies. December is here  🎄 

Billie and Missuso. Good luck ladies, the 2ww is the longest two weeks ever?!?  Drives you mad.   BFP x


Pippi. Hopefully the pain eases off, what we have to put ourselves through physicallly and mentally but hey it can only makes us stronger    complain all you want your only human and allowed plus that's what we're all here for x

Mjs.  How you doing ? Do you have your review yet ? X


Mrs Glasgow . How's things with You ? Busy with the house ? Will hopefully keep Your mind distracted from this rollercoster.  I'm sure yous have alot to think about but I'm sure yous can give it another good go   x


Littlewhisper . Can't say anything about clomid ,suppose everyone different . Maybe try the good old natural way ,enjoy Christmas and who knows a wee surprise may happen   and if it's not then ,then next year is a new Year and you can start looking into things x

Afm . So that's me signed and paid just like that ,quickest Way I've spent that amount of money  
So looks like I will start the mini pill first so they are incontroll of my cycle then after my period I phone and get started . My period used To Be all Over The place but getting alot better . We could have started on this period then we would start the treatment January but didn't realise I was gonna be on the pill first so we're gonna give it one last blast this month naturally   and then get started January which would mean not starting injections till Feb.  Another added month but suppose we've waited this long xx


----------



## billie2015

Misusso, good to hear from you, hang in there!

PrettyPink, great news that you can start! Hope 2015 bring you that BFP!

As for me, another test this morning, negative. 
Though - and I know I shouldn't have - I looked at it an hour later and found a very, very, very faint line (the kind of line you have to half open your eyes and very believe a line is there). 
I'm not taking it as a positive, but it gave me some more energy for today, hope tomorrow bring a clearer result! I know even if I get a positive now, it doesn't mean much, most miscarriages happen before OTD, but knowing that implantation took place would already mean so much to me! Come on my little embryo! You were perfect from the start, keep going!

*** EDIT ***
The line disappeared so must have been evaporation line, too bad, but it's not lost yet!


----------



## billie2015

Another negative for me this morning. It doesn't look good.
My comment on the testing everyday is still the same, I like knowing everyday that my chances get thinner and thinner, it's much more gentle on me, and I can deal with it a little bit more everyday.
Of course, I still have some hope for my little embryo, as today is "only" 7dp5dt and I'm using cheap tests (though supposed to be for early detection, 6 days prior to period), but I know that everyday I do a negative test it takes a bit of hope, I should be totally prepared for OTD  .

Don't regret my choice, 2ww is not too hard on us this time.

Missuso, how are you holding up?
And everyone else, how are you?


----------



## Prettypink

Morning ladies 

Billie. Aww sorry to hear it's still negative, maybe still too early? As you say it slowly prepares you if it's to be a bfn, still very hard tho. Whens your test date? X

Afm. Feel the minute you start back on this rollercoster it's all I can think about, driving me mad 😡 when we were having a break I was Ok but now I feel I'm going crazy over thinking?!  Here's an example lol
Got my period Sunday by Monday evening it was more or less gone, lighter and shorter then normal. Last week when getting my reflexology, when she started working with my feet she started asking me when my last period was at that point I didn't have it, and asked how long I go inbetween, she mentioned a few things to me and ended up working really light on my feet which she's never done before.  Don't know think I'm just reading too much into it all Arrgh   xx


----------



## mexico

Morning all
Billie still keeping everything crossed for you. It's funny how we all have our ways of coping but it saves us from going crazy on this journey! 
Xx


----------



## billie2015

Thanks!

Prettypink, OTD is 17th but that's 2 whole week after 5dt (transfer was on 3rd)! Very long wait!!
I understand you trying to read through everything, maybe do a test so at least you know for sure... I've been through times like this so many times, I know how hard it is  . 

Mexico, I agree, we just have to find our own best way (or least worse way) to cope with that crazyness...  How are you feeling? Your scan is coming soon, two more weeks and you will see it!!!


----------



## mexico

Hi billie still paranoid as anything and finding it very surreal that am pregnant!!! Work have been so good which has been great as didn't want to be pushing beds etc!!! The 12 hour shifts are tiring but am sure half the tiredness is cos I did nothing for 3 weeks after et!!! Xx


----------



## billie2015

Another negative, starting to get the message .
Not feeling too bad though, weirdly. There is still a tiny bit of hope, but I know the more probable outcome is a negative beta. 
I'm coming to terms with another failed ivf, but the only one thing that makes me feel bad is, since we had a perfect blasto (5AA), what could possibly have gone wrong? I'm starting to wonder if, on top of male factor, there is a problem with me too


----------



## mexico

Ah big hugs billie I still pray for a late implanter.
I have had good blasts transferred many times and always wondered why it hadn't worked when supposedly there was nothing wrong with me!! I think it's just look but I do believe the clexane and prednisolone have helped me this time with implantation.
Take care xxx


----------



## billie2015

Thanks mexico, I still hope too, but chances are slim. 
If you don't mind me asking, why were you on clexnane and prednisolone? (and what is it?)


----------



## billie2015

Mexico,
Hope you don't mind the questions, in your signature you say 2 first IVFs were with donor sperm, was it also the case last time? Do you think it really helps?


----------



## mexico

Hi billie 
We have to us donor as my dh doesn't produce sperm due to a medical condition. Clexane is a heparin injection used to stop blood clots which can cause probs when conceiving. Prednisolone is a steroid which is meant I aid implantation. I requested to have both of these as I know people who have had them after unsuccessful cycles and have got a positive result. I think it's always worth adding something extra to each cycle o that you feel you are doing more!! Xx


----------



## billie2015

Thank you very much for the answer!
I agree with doing things differently, I want to put my hope in these little changes...
I think the news is slowly starting to sink in, I was feeling rather down today, but I welcome the time to process on my own without having a nurse on the phone 
I still have my fingers crossed for a late implanter or a bad test, the next few days will tell, and beta Wed will confirm.


----------



## Pippi_elk

You're otd isn't until next Wednesday Billie...  So understand you are getting disappointed but there are another few days to go.  They set that date for a reason. When I did get a bfp the band on the cheapies was barely there (beta was strong 400 though) and that was on otd. I found poundland tests better than internet cheapies

When is your scan Mexico?


----------



## missuso

Hi billie, will be keeping everything crossed for you still, you've a few days to go yet.

No news from me, won't be testing till Sunday eve when hubby home before OTD on Monday.  Could test today as he is home tonight but we have a big christmas party with lots of friends tomorrow so I'd rather not know then in case it's bad news,  would rather keep a bit of hope but been having period type cramps for two days.it's not appeared yet but am kinda just waiting for it to start any minute to be honest. Trying to remain positive but I know this feeling.

Take care all and sorry for the 'me' post 

Fx


----------



## mexico

Misusso hope AF stays away I felt like I was always going to start so don't read to much into it.
Billie I think your dealing with all this is such a good way. 
Pippi my scan is Xmas eve so it will either be a great time or ruined!! I am just glad that we are on our own till Boxing Day so I will be able to deal with whatever comes!! X


----------



## billie2015

Pippi, thanks so much for your message, yes, I know there is still a chance, it's just getting slimmer everyday. I was thinking of buying a better test, but then if it's negative, I could not blame it on the tests  Though my plan is to take one on Saturday 10dp5dt so would have been one day late on a natural cycle.
I know they set the date for a reason, though I don't understand how they set it, last time was 12dp5dt now is 14dp5dt ?

Missuso, thanks for the finger crossing, I understand you not wanting to test before big party  And you don't have long to wait now, they say period cramps is not a bad sign, Oh I so hope it will be good news for you on Monday! Can't wait to hear about it!

Mexico, thanks again for your support, it's so nice to have someone to talk/write to! I will think about you on Christmas eve, now is your time! Will you be able to hear the heart or is it too soon?


----------



## Pippi_elk

Good luck too Missus..hoping you and Bille both get good news.

No problem Billie...I know what you mean about Changign tests now...

Oh these scans always come at crucial times Mexico...hoping you have the best Xmas present ever. We had our first scan the day before we were heading on holiday...and I was so dreading having to head off if news was bad. We have our 20w scan next Friday so hoping all is good.  I'm still sore and with planning building work..I am kinda forgetting to get nervous.


----------



## Jen555

Hi everyone, 

Have just read over everyone's post and thought I would post too! 

I am currently hoping to do our first FET cycle at GCRM this month. It's a natural FET so having my 3rd blood test tomorrow to see if I'm anywhere near ovulation yet. Hoping it will happen soon as GCRM's last theatre date is 22nd and as I have 3 frozen blasts (1 ok/good and 2 not good) I will have to wait 5 days after ovulation for my et date. 

We have put everything into this one - had a scratch last month, going to use embryo glue and I have been really good with vitamins/eating healthy! Please keep your fingers and toes crossed!! 

Jen


----------



## billie2015

Pippi, great you're not nervous, wow, 20 weeks, time is flying! Hope you have a great time at the scan!

Jen555, welcome! Hope ovulation comes soon, and that some of your 3 blasto settles in and stays for 9 months! Are you having all 3 transfered?
Oh, and what's embryo glue?

As for me, another negative this morning (2 weeks after EC). I will do a more expensive test tomorrow with the hope that the negatives are due to cheapies used. But now, I just really want to know and tomorrow hcg should be high enough to be detected by any test... Fingers crossed (though I realise there is not much hope).

Hope everyone is great, have a good week-end!


----------



## mexico

Hi all 
Just in from a 12.5 hour shift same again tomorrow so bed for me! 
Billie sorry to hear another negative. 
Jen555 hope ur bloods are good soon. I didn't realise they offered embryo glue at gcrm and only ever tried that on my treatments in Manchester xx


----------



## Jen555

Hey,

Ovulation arrived! Transfer booked in for Thurs 18th  whoop!

Billie - no, not allowed to transfer the 3 unfortunately, so really unsure whether to defrost all 3 and pick the best 2 or defrost all 3? Wish they would just let me tfr the 3 :-( Empryo glue is something they coat the eggs in to help with implantation. have my fingers and toes crossed for you tomorrow.

Mexico - you must be shattered! it might be a new thing as it was never mentioned before. Every little bit helps! Hopefully the wee eggs will have no choice but to stick!! 

Jen


----------



## billie2015

Mexico, 12 hrs shift, wow, hope you have a good rest after that!

Jen555, glad to read you're ready for transfer, and thanks for the glue tip, I might consider it next time.

As for me, there is officially no more hope, today 10dp5dt I tested negative on both cheapie and store bought test. I guess I'm out, I can't believe I still have 4 days to wait 'till blood test, we will try calling GCRM today to see if there is any chance of having it sooner, and maybe be able to do a review before going on holidays.
Well, obviously I am disappointed, but at least I had my shot before christmas, now I can go and see my pregnant sister in law knowing that I did everything I could... And hopefully the review will give us some ideas as to what to do differently next time.


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear its still coming up negative Billie..hopefully Grcm will let you move blood test forward a few days. 
When they do a 5 day transfers they seem to really push back the otd. Usually my otd after a 3 day fresh transfer was almost 14 days after ec. But when we had the FET it was like you up to 18-19 days later.
Hugs and at least you know you tried your best when you meet your SIL...but take it easy on yourself. A bfn is hard to deal with and then to meet a pregnant lady is hard. Hopefully she is understanding if she knows about your attempts...

Don't know what to recommend Jen, if all 3 thaw ok you will be destroying one. What grade are the 'bad' ones. Hopefully Embryologists will advise you....
However, Unless you are planning to do a fresh cycle again...if you do leave one 'bad' one, you will have to spend over £1000 to get it transferred back. Our one and only was a grade 2AB which was a medium predictor on EVA but it deteriorated to 1BB on thawing...but still gave a BFP.
Its a pity when 2 are 'bad' that they don't let you trasnfer all 3...surely the risk of multiples is higher with transferring 2 high quality and they do that...


----------



## missuso

Billie, how are you doing? Did you manage to speak to clinic? Been thinking of you lots hon and still holding out    for you x

Well I had good night at party last night and managed to avoid 'why are you not drinking' questions which was quite hard as I'd usually be the first popping the prosecco corks   the mere fact that my friends passed no comment is great as they all know what we've been through and know well enough not to ask unless I start to talk about things. Great bunch of friends. 

Been tough day knowing that officially it would have been OTD except gcrm ask weekend tests to wait until Monday!!! why ??  For first time ever in my life I bought pregnancy test kit and it's been looking at me all day. I have resisted and will wait till hubby home tomorrow night    

Hope you are all good and wrapped up safely watching X Factor/ Strictly or it in the town for christmas   
X


----------



## mexico

Evening all
Billie sorry to hear that hope your doing ok Hun. 
Misusso good luck tomorrow.
Jen555  good luck for Thursday. When you say bad ones were these graded by eeva or embryologist s?! Only asking as both my frozen embryos were low predictors on eeva but turned into nice blasts xx


----------



## missuso

Hello all, 
Just wanted to let you know it's a BFN for us this evening. Pretty devastated but I guess getting used to this feeling now.

You will all be in my thoughts as I wish you all every single bit of luck possible in your journey  

MISSUSO x


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear Missus, take care of yourself....hugs. Such a hard process and know how sad you feel.

Hope you holding up ok too Billie.....

Such a sad time here for you both


----------



## billie2015

Misusso, I am so sorry for you! Sometimes, a test in the evening is not very reliable, did you do the beta today? Any unexpected miracle?

Thank you so much everyone for your messages, I took the weekend off posting on the forum as I was busy with a couple of Xmas parties (and one I was hosting).
I now accepted the bad news (and AF is arriving too, so no last miracle hope), but it's much harder than I expected, especially with a perfect 5AA, hard to convince myself that we can do better next time.

We got the clinic on the phone on Saturday morning, but we were told a nurse would call us today (still waiting though, might try ringing again). 

I am really looking forward to that review appointment. Now the most important question I have is "what are the odds it will work with DH's sample?". DH is totally pro doing sperm donor next time, he says that it doesn't matter to him what genes our baby has as long as we have that baby. I kind of agree with him, I really want a baby NOW! 
But in the other hand, I keep thinking that we are only 26/27 and what if we have a successful cycle with sperm donor and, after a couple of years of vitamins or whatever treatment, we manage to have a baby "genetically" ours, would we regret not waiting? DH says he wouldn't mind because they would both be genetically mine and what's mine is yours but how can I be sure? And of course, there is also the possibility that we decide to wait a couple of years in the off chance that it works for us, but then we end up losing two more years trying, and we would still have to go for donor cycle. 
This whole TTC journey is slowly killing me (I know, it's "only" been 2.5 years for us, compared to some of you, it's notihng), I don't know how much more I can take...

I would appreciate any thoughts on the sperm donor questions, I think I will also take GCRM up on their offer of counselling (anyone tried it?).

Sorry for the long monologue, I really needed to write all that down.
Have a good week everyone


----------



## Jen555

Hi everyone,

Had a few Xmas parties this weekend so haven't been on the forum.

Billie, I am so sorry. It is an awful journey we are all on. We had our first 4 treatments in 2011/2012 and just decided we needed a break as it was consuming our lives! i totally understand how you feel. We are doing this FET at GCRM and if it is unsuccessful going to save up and go to ARGC as we have never had any BFP's so not sure if there is something other issue which GCRM do not test for? I have spoken to my husband about donor sperm and unfortunately he won't even consider it. He feels that with all the changes in technology if we waited a couple of years then something advancement may come up, but it's difficult to know what to do as every year I am getting older! 

Pippi, I can't actually remember what grading they were, I think 2 where low predictors on eeva, but did turn into blasts, just not great ones. I definitely don't want to pay over £1000 to put a 'bad' one back in!

Jen


----------



## Josie1

Billie, 

The counsellor is amazing, she really helped us get through things together. I wanted to talk about treatment all the time and it was consuming my full life. 

My Husband didn't want to talk about it at all and became distant and worked loads, she helped us work through that together x


----------



## billie2015

Jen, good luck for today! Keep us posted! I really hope this time is the time it works for you! I understand cycling taking over your life, hope the FET is successuful. When is OTD? Do you have a startegy for testing?

Josie, thanks, I am really considering the counsellor, I am going to GCRM on Friday, will probably make an appointment for after the hollidays.


As for me, I had the confirmation of negative yesterday, I have to say, knowing the answer makes the whole process easier, I wasn't affected by that phone call at all. And, because we called last Saturday with the bad news, they were able to fit a review appointment this Friday, just before we leave for Xmas holidays. Can't wait to hear what Marco has to say. I am slowly starting to accept sperm donor, so will be much more open at the appt.

Hope everyone is doing fine


----------



## billie2015

Jen, how did it go?


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi girls sorry been Mia again ! Hope you are all well 

Mexico & Pippi how are you both ? 

Jen : good luck honey . Fingers crossed for you 

Billie : so sorry to hear about your BFN.  Totally devastating news for you .especially with that amazing 5AA. Sending you lots of virtual love and hugs . To be honest if I was you I wouldn't rush into donor just yet. Your still so young and it's not like you didn't have a great quality blast to transfer .  Have you been fully checked over to ?I have an interesting  review letter from Marco .

Missuso :really sorry to hear about your bfn . Sending lots of love & hugs .


Afm : so my review letter arrived . I must have misplaced it as found it the other day up high in my kitchen  - so it starts "only 2 of 29 embryos have been suitable for freezing which gives us cause for concern .i am afraid this is probably related to sperm quality .....( we had 2 transferred 1st cycle and 2 frozen as was FeT 2nd cycle  )

I'm laughing as there are a lot of typos in it - think it must have been some one new typing it up .anyway it continues below- the interesting part :

Interestingly I understand that her thyroid function was checked . There is an association between minor thyroid dysfunction , infertility and implantation failure . The upper limit of the "normal" range (I.e the general population ) for tsh is 4.5 m u/l , there is evidence that treatment with low-dose thyroxine improves the implantation rate and reduces the risk of miscarriage . So Pippi you were right -  when I got mine checked in summer 2013 it was 3.9 so below the Nhs treatment guidelines but higher than they like for fertility .  Why oh why don't Gcrm mention this ? Or Check it ? I so hope I can get mine down and it helps next cycle .   

Billie -  have you had this checked ? X


----------



## billie2015

MrsG, interesting letter indeed, I really hope that's something that would help next cycle! 
I have never had this checked, to be honest I don't even know what that is, but thanks for the info, I'll take anything that can shed some light as to why it didn't work out this time for us.

I see Marco tomorrow, so hopefully he will have some interesting thoughts for me as well!
I don't know about you all, but after both failed cycles I've got extremely painful AF, today was so hard, the physical pain echoing the psychological one! I feel totally devastated, I've been crying a lot and losing a bit of hope lately... and the visit to the family starting Saturday is putting so much pressure on me... I need some positive energy if anyone has some to spare!

So sorry about the me-talk, it seems I've been doing lots of those lately...
How is everyone else, Jen hope you will bring better news soon, this forum deserve some hope!


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Billie: I think it's only normal to be feeling down after a failed cycle /. 2 cycles -  you e been through a lot this year .  There is nothing to say next time it won't work for you .  I always Like to change / Add something to my next cycle . Your dh wasn't on the wellman for very long was he ? Maybe next time you'll get more super quality embryos as he'll gave been on them for longer ! Did you try the scratch this cycle? I think it'll be 3rd time lucky for you Billie as I've read on another thread your moving closer to that BFP every cycle 

Afm : yes really hoping it's that and not that our we embryos just aren't strong enough .  Please please please xxxx


----------



## billie2015

Thanks MrsG, haven't tried the scratch no, but might next time! I have my fingers crossed for both of our third cycles, they will be winners!

Come on, a new year, new hopes and lots of BFP for all of us!!!


----------



## Jen555

Hi everyone!

Billie - hope today went well with Marco and he has some new thoughts on how to move forward. I haven't heard of the thyroid thing either, so if this cycle doesn't work it will def be something I get tested.

Sorry for not posting yesterday. We live in NI so by the time we flew back and got home I was shattered so went straight to bed!
We had all 3 embryos defrosted 4BB, 2BB and 1 and a morula.  They all thawed ok and collapsed (apparently this is normal) but unfortunately when it came to tfr we had 2BB, 1BB & a morula which they didn't think was pregnancy quality hence just putting it back in and not attempting to re freeze (didn't want to spend another £1000 + to put back in one bad morula!!). So I'm not holding out much hope unfortunately, was a bit upset about it yesterday, but today I'm thinking they are in the best place so you never know!! Taking gestone and clexane injections also every night so hopefully they will help. My Testdate is 28th Dec but as this is a Sunday, I'm not getting blood test until Monday. The nurse did actually say that I would prop know on 26th with a good quality preg test, so will prob test then. Would like a happy xmas day before the bad news! 

Sorry for the lack of positivity!!

Have also been symptom spotting all day and........ Nothing lol!! 

Jen


----------



## mexico

Hi all
Good to hear from you mrsrglasgow...your review letter does sound interesting.
Billie hope today your feeling less tearful and more positive after review.
Jen555 sending you positive vibes its is normal for them to collapse as both ours had and it worried me too!!!
Afm am doing ok just counting the days to Xmas eve!! I feel tired and slightly sore boobs but that's about it! I just want to know now if everything is ok! 
My mum is comin up from Manchester tonight until mon so the time at least will flyby!!!
Hope I all have a good weekend xxx


----------



## billie2015

Jen, good news! Hope at least one of them sticks! Finger crossed. I will be thinking of you from the Alps on the 29th for you beta! Keep us posted.

Mexico, good to hear from you! 5 little days 'till christmas eve, and scan! Hope they fly by!

As for me, feeling a bit better, review didn't say much: no test, a few things to be done for implantation (I will be doing the scratch next time). But Marco is still hopeful for us, he said we could try once more as is before the big jump sperm donor). It's been nice talking to him. I feel like this cycle is really over and we can move on with holidays and Xmas.

I'm sending you every bit of positivity I can find, hope it brings a perfect scan for mexico and a BFP for Jen!


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Jen : gl for your 2ww. Keeping everything crossed for you .he he your far too early to symptom spot but hopefully in next few days . Are you going to wait to otd ? Or test earlier ?

Billie : great news your feeling a bit better . Great news your going to try help implantation - fingers crossed that makes a difference .

Mexico : hoping the days you in till crimbo eve for you . Have a lovely weekend with your mum 

Hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Interesting MrsG the way they said that in he the letter about your thyroid. Well all you can do is get it tested and try bring it down to levels they recommend and have it at a good level for a couple of tests before cycling. Why oh why don't they bring this up...why is it up to the patient to bring it up? 
Have you started on amy thyroid meds?

Glad you feel a bit more positive Billie, it was worthwhile trying to squeeze the review meeting in before Xmas. Yea agree try the scratch and keep you dh on wellmam for another few months before you resort to the big decision of donor sperm. Don't be too hard on yourself for feeling down...it takes a while to bounce back from BFNs and you have had two cycles really close together.

That was good then Jen that they transferred all 3, of course diassapointing that one not so good but you have 2 good chances there. I am also in NI....cycled before the new clinic started and it was easier to go back to glasgow for transfer than move them to belfast. Lucky you were a few days after the fly be flight that caught fire...the fright of that would not be good for any embryos. Mine was a 1bb after thawing so once its a blast I think that the important thing

Good luck for Xmas Eve Mexico. I found the 8 wk scan more stressful that the 12 or 20w scan so know what you are going through. 
Our scan today showed all was good so so grateful. The midwife said that when she was looking at my notes before I went in, she was trying to work out my age from my 1970 dob. She initially thought it was 34 and then went no..must be 44. She said she had to go back and double double check. Made me fell really old ! But I don't care.


----------



## billie2015

pippi, your story about the nurse made me smile! Haha, the most important is that you're pregnant! Glad to hear your scan went good, always nice to hear everything is going on as planned


----------



## mexico

Hi all
Hope your all doing ok and ready for tomorrow!!! 
We had our scan and all looks fine for 8 weeks 4 days! It was amazing seeing it on the screen!! 
Merry Christmas to everyone xxx


----------



## billie2015

Fantastic News Mexico! So nice to read you.

Hope everyone had a nice Xmas!


----------



## billie2015

Happy new year everyone!

Hope 2015 brings you what you desire... a BFP or a healthy baby for the lucky mums to be!!!


----------



## 8868dee

Hey guys x hope u all had a lovely christmas and a happy new year xx hope that 2015 is a good year for u all and u get the deserved bfps u all deserve xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Happy New Year everyone!
Hope you all had a lovely Christmas and that this is the year for us all! just catching up on some of he posts before Christmas as I was AWOL due to the crazy dining room project I decided to take on two and a half weeks before Xmas! Got it done but it nearly sent me over the edge as we had decided to have my family for xmas and were still running about putting the house back together and cleaning on Christmas day before they arrived!  
I got a bit overwhelmed on one of the other threads linked to Serum which is for inbetweeners but everyone airs their worries and it got too negative for me. I always end up running back to the GCRM one as it feels like home ! 
Anyway here's to having the strength to continue and making the right decisions. Just reading your post about TSH Mrs G, cant believe they have put that in a letter when they dismiss the idea when people ask about it in advance??  I think everyone should write to GCRM about testing thyroid and Sperm antibodies, those two things have come up several times in the past and still can't believe they don't test and then admit that they are important!

Mexico thats fantastic news about your scan   so delighted for you!!

Billie good luck with your plans, hope the next cycle is the one for you      

Pippi, thanks for your post before Christmas, I did read it and it actually made me feel better as it kind of helped me separate out the irrational thoughts i was having about the clomid cycle from the facts. think we might give it a go, I have reservations but at least could try the other option if it doesn't work. Delighted to hear you had a good scan so is that 20 wks? I still am so blown away that you are pregnant, how was Christmas with a bump  ? I forgot when your due date is? can you remind me of it all again XX

Hi to everyone else happy 2015!!! xx


----------



## 8868dee

Hey Lw xx hope u had a nice christmas and new year x and im not sure what ur plans are ttc wise but goodluck whatever u do this year i really hope ur nect tx works coz u soo deserve it xx  

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Dee! Thanks for your lovely message, still trying to decide which protocol to do at Serum and hoping I'm doing the right thing doing it there in the first place but will make a decision soon. I turn 43 in Feb yikes!!
Layla looks so cute in her wee Christmas outfit   xx


----------



## 8868dee

Hi LW x gl with ur impending cycle please keep me updated x i really really hope it works and u get the bfp you so deserve xxxxgl love xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Dee, layla looks so cute in her outfit.

Lw, glad my post helped you a bit, I know when you are in middle of so much info, you become overwhelmed and its hard then to focus on the bigger pic. I was 43 and 5 months when I have the IVF that generated the Embie that gave the BFP...so you can beat the odds. 
Here's hoping 2015 brings you good news. When do you think you will start ? If you do that alternative treatment with clomid...do you have to go there every month ?

Yea that was the 20w scan, Christmas with a bump was nice, still can't believe its all been ok so far...still can't believe this is happening. Still can't walk far but at least i can get about the house etc ok. We have now moved out of our house as builders in..so last week was not very relaxing. We just had to pack most stuff in boxes in garage and move enough to survive for a few weeks. We underestimated how long that would take....But now we settled in temporary cottage (with lots of 70s decor !) and hoping the process moving back in won't be so bad. Contemplating getting cleaners in to do initial cleaning after builders...we'll see what the price is (as we are going to be pretty broke after this), how much of a mess the place is and what I feel able for. Dh will never meet my standards if I let him do it ! Had to laugh at you trying to clean even on Christmas morning...one hand on the turkey and one on the duster ! At least you had Xmas to focus on and good to have a deadline to get that type of work done.

Brilliant, Mexico that the scan showed a lovely hb...such relief.

Jen, don't know when you otd was, good luck if you don't have a result already...

Happy new year to everyone, not sure who is next up for treatment but hope we see lots of bfps here this year


----------



## Prettypink

Happy New Year ladies.  Hoping and   2015 brings bfp to us all xx

Had a break from FF over Dec and concentrated on having a nice Christmas and new year.  Hope everyone well and sorry for the ladies who got bfn and congratulations to the ladies who got bfp <3 

So that's me about to get started again on this journey, scared and nervous tbh  but this is it  we put it off last year and said after the new year we would go for it. Period came yesterday so I'll phone tomorrow and get started   

Going to ask about Embryo glue, has anyone used it before?  Not sure if they do it?! Xx


----------



## billie2015

Hey prettypink, Good luck on your new cycle.
About embryo glue, I think they do it, they gave us a sheet with everything that you can do to improve implantation, though I seem to remember it was very low on the list (the list was ordered by proven efficacy). First one was the scratch, have you tried it? 
I think I'll go for it next time.


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi girls, 
Billie/Pretty pink  hope this next cycle is the one for you both. Definitely a good idea to try the scratch it was the cycle I did that that I got pregnant with, ok it didn't last but thats probably more to do with my age!  

Pippi sounds like you've had a lot of upheaval with the house but at least you have somewhere to stay out of the mess! Definitely get cleaners in at least for the initial big clean then you can get your feather duster out and do a spot of light dusting    

I've got my head round the clomid cycle I think, although some girls on Serum thread are not responding to it but I am holding out that I will as others have. Its quite quick like a short protocol. I take 3 x 50mg clomid from day 2 of a cycle, fly out to Serum for day 9 , stay for approx 4 days and during that time trigger get EC and perhaps a hysto after it then fly home. Penny emails me to tell me progress of embies which hopefully reach blast so that they can freeze. I then wait til the next cycle and start support meds before I go like steroids etc ( bit nervous about them !)  fly back out about ovulation time( i think??)or after Ovulation? and have FET . so only really out four days and then two days the next month.

DH and I are planning a crazy trip round europe and wondering whether to drive to Athens for FET!! will wait and see .

soooo excited that you are at 20 weeks....  more now, its just fantastic! not long til the finish line now   I'm thinking 2015 will be a great year  

Hi to everyone else   xx


----------



## Prettypink

Evening ladies 

Billie. Littlewhisper.  Thank you for the reply, I'm Def gonna look into both scratch and glue. Been reading up on them and with you both  recommending makes me  wanna go ahead  even more now.  

Billie. Do you have any plans for your next treatment?  How are you? X

Littlewhisper.  How's things with you? Again you have alot of decisions to make, it's so hard sometimes I just wish I had someone that would say right this is what's happening and when. He making decisions    with the NHS your put on a list, you count down the months, get dates in then your good to go, where as going private it's up to us when and where?!  Stress.com 
Seems alot of stuff for you to take in, what's your thoughts on it all? Are ready to get started?  X

Hope everyone else is well

Afm I'm in at the end of the month to get meds, then I start a tablet, then another then injections, a total different protocol for me so just getting my head around it but if all goes to plan I'll start meds Feb and tww will he mid march   xx


----------



## LM76

Hi Prettypink, I had the scratch on my last cycle and it was my first ever BFP, my last clinic never offered it, if I was to cycle again I'd defo get it done again, hope all goes well for you!

LM xxx


----------



## Prettypink

Hi LM76. Thanks for the info. Spoke about it last night and Def gonna get the scratch done. This is our third attempt and don't think we could keep putting ourselves through it so this is it, know we may feel different down the line. It's taken us a while to get started again, both bfn really hit us hard :| 
Congratulations getting your bfp and having your baby girl. Did you just keep believing it would happen?  it's been a long 5 years and just can't imagine seeing that positive test as I've seen so many negative over the years x


----------



## LM76

Hi Prettypink, yeah I refused to give up, think the change of clinic really was the best decission we made, it was a lot of travelling but well worth it, is this your 1st time with the gcrm? Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Pippi: layla looked so sweet in her outfit was a surreal christmas for us as it was layla first christmas but lovely too x did u stay cream cream hun ? When r u due ? Im so happy gor u that u got ur bfp and are already past half way x hope the rest of ur pregnancy is uneventful x wow sounds like ur house will be amazing when done x we moved into another house which is better for us as a family of 4 x and we r all settled in now  xx 

Prettypink: hey lovey good luck on ur impending cycle x really hope this is the magic cycle for u xx gl xx 

Lw: is that what u have decided to go for ? Sounds good x i really am hoping this will work for u love xx fingers crossed xx have u decided when ur cycle will start ? Xx


----------



## Prettypink

LM76.  Yeah first time at the GCRM,  had out two nhs cycles at the royal back in 2013. Took ages to decide where to go for treatment even looked into Cyprus, plus arranged appointments to go back to the Royal private but something just kept directing me to the GCRM and so I cancelled the appointments and we both agreed on the GCRM   really hoping and   this is gonna be the one we get our bfp x

8868dee. Thanks Mrs for the well wishes can't believe we're starting soon. How's you and Layla? Christmas must have been so special for yous. Are yous leaving treatment for the time being?  X

Hi everyone else x


----------



## 8868dee

Prettypink: yeah it was a lovely Christmas tho on christmas day layla came out in chicken pox and by new year she was covered and she was poorly with it too but thankfully they r going now tho she is teething again lol x  yeah we r going to cycle again next year in jan/feb time will do another natural fet as we have 2 left in freezer so want to use them x  x


----------



## billie2015

hi all!

Things are going so fast for us, NHS appt today, just the bloods and swabs. And GCRM on the phone saying that we could have one more round with them (as part of the study = free). And my period is due at the end of the week!
So, scratch tomorrow morning and call on day 1, which means it looks like I'll be starting again on Monday/Tuesday!

And NHS doctor appt on 16th of february, so we have a back up plan if this time were to fail again. The nurse said we could start on the next cycle after that appt, but obviously, it would be 2 cycles back to back, so we would have to delay. But it's looking good.

Marco was saying that we should go for a double transfer, but he wasn't sure the study allows it (it's free, but we can't do exactly as we want), so we'll have to learn that later on, not that I would mind, to have a double transfer, you first have to have two blastocysts on day 5 

I'm feeling so confident for 2015! It's our year! Bring it on!

How are everyone else doing?


----------



## Josie1

Hey Billie, just out of interest what is the free study? x


----------



## billie2015

Just back from the scratch! Gosh it's painful! I have to admit, as we arranged for the scratch appt yesterday on the phone, I didn't get the letter saying that I should take pain killers before hand  
Now I'm just hoping everything looks fine on the scan on Monday and that we get to start! And that this 20 seconds of torture prove themselves useful with an implantation and finally a BFP!
And I'll be doing acupuncture pre and post transfer too.

I have my fingers crossed, and I really do believe this time is the one for us, third time's a charm no?

Josie, the study is called Esther, you can find all the info there: https://clinicaltrials.gov/ct2/show/NCT01956110 , main point is your first IVF has to be with them, and then they pay for several cycles (I don't know if there is a limit, this will be our third  ).


----------



## Josie1

Thanks I'll look into that, do you get it totally free? x


----------



## billie2015

Hi Josie, as  I said, you're first IVF cycle has to be with them, and as I can see from your signature, it seems that you already cycled, so it wouldn't work for Esther.
But have a look at the clinical trials website regularly, they might have new studies coming up.


----------



## Josie1

Ah right I thought what you were meaning was you would have to pay for a cycle through them and then they pay the trial ones. 

I'll keep a wee eye out on the studies, didn't know anything about them x


----------



## Prettypink

Hi ladies 

Billie. Good to see your getting started, 3rd time lucky 😃  been meaning to phone clinic to book in for scratch, when roughly do you get it? I'm picking up my meds next week and start them beginning Feb. What protocol are you on?   2015 is the year x


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hi Girls.

Just on here for a wee nosey too, Hi Josie, lol!

Billie, tbh i wouldnt get the scratch again, i found it agony too, was shaking like a leaf and beleive you me, taking painkillers beforehand makes no difference, lol. Though some woman arent bothered that much by it.. They would need to put me to sleep if i were to get that again, lol 

Lw, still going stron, we are both been on here for so long, 2015 has to be our year right!

Pippi: 20 weeks, wow, so happy for you

Hows Mrs G, she has gone all quite, is she laying off for a while?

Dee: Wee laya , so cute, your so lucky....

Good luck to all other girls, cycling, its such an uphill struggle

Im mid stims with my one and only NHS shot at the royal, first scan tomorrow, hopefully ehhs oot Sunday, will keep you posted

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## billie2015

Hi all,

Pretty pink, I got the scratch on Wed, and expecting my period tomorrow, they say you can do it whenever in the lutheal phase (up to basically the day before AF). I'm on short protocol (Gonal-F) so I start on day 1. Yes, 2015 is the year!

Forever hopefull, hope your scan went well and that you are growing lots of follies. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## billie2015

Hello,

Quick question to all of you who had a scratch done, if you don't mind me asking, did you get different AF afterwards? I had the scratch done on Wed, and was expecting AF yesterday, (warning tmi...) I only had spotting and darker too, I'm wondering if it's AF or just due to scratch. 
I am supposed to call GCRM on day 1, I will call tomorrow anyway and ask, but was wondering what to expect in terms of starting date so I can plan my week accordingly.

Thanks


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

I didn't get any bleeding at all with the 2 scratches I got. Just a tiny bit the day i i got done xx


----------



## Prettypink

Hi ladies 

Billie. How are you?  Did you speak to the clinic? Any sign of your Af? x

Forever hopeful. How's things with You? x

Afm picking up my meds tomorrow so I'll get the scratch booked when I'm there, start meds next week, doesn't feel real that we're starting?! X


----------



## billie2015

That's us started!
This time is the one! DH has been on vitamins for 5 months now and SA is improving, I have had a scratch done, and emailed to book acupuncture sessions pre and post transfer. Everything is there for it to work!
I can't wait for egg collection now 

Pretty pink, good luck with the scratch. I know how you feel, before the appt today, the whole starting was very unreal too, I kept wondering if there was anything that could go wrong. But now I have my meds, and first injection in my belly, it feels very real!


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Im ok, off for egg collection tomorrow morning, think i may get more eggs through NHS than i have done with GCRM, just due to high dose drugs and different protocol. Though they prob wont be all mature and wont all fertilise, so TBH no matter how many eggs they tell me im getting tomorrow, it wont matter to me until i know 1. Are they mature? 2. How many will fertilise? 3. Will they divide and survive? 4. Will they implant? So such a long way to go in my head, its such a head F**k, lol

Billie and pretty, good luck with your starts and here to babies. its such a struggle

Will let you know how things go tomorrow xxx


----------



## Prettypink

Billie. Great to hear your started ☺ all you can do is stay positive, as you say yous have put everything that you can do into it!  We're the same, both been on vitamins, keep healthy, get reflexology and I'm getting the scratch too, and if it's a bfn least we know we gave it everything we could, but trying not to think of that! Positive mode it is 😀 happy injecting Mrs x

Forever hopeful. Oh ec tomorrow! All go for you! What I have learned through this is quality over quantity, as you say as long as you get all the answers ticked off the list that's all that matters! Good luck 🍀 keep us posted x


----------



## billie2015

forever hopeful, good luck for tomorrow! I understand how you feel about numbers, I had more eggs the second time, but less day 3 embryo, but then more day 5! It's so unpredictable!
That been said, I really hope they get lots of mature eggs tomorrow (  ), keep us posted!
How are you feeling with the different protocol?


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Thanks Billie

Yeh, feel bloated and have put weight on which i didn't do previously. hated all the drugs due to high dose, though haven't felt that much different physically.
I am so used to GCRM and think their way is better with the lower drugs, lesser eggs approach for woman with my AMH, 3.6. Though on saying that im not pregnant, so who knows, my theories may be all wrong and this may be the right protocol for me, lol.

My friend spent 3 years trying to get pregnant, went for 2 rounds of IVF,got pregnant has her wee boy. And now 2 years later, she now pregnant naturally. So i just think the quality off eggs are so poor at my egg, you could simply roll a dice and keep your fingers crossed, and really thats it, Russian Roulette. There is the very odd egg in there which is viable, though trying to find it is the challenge.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hey guys

EC today, amazed I got 9 eggs, only ever got 4/5 with Gcrm. Will find out tomorrow if they will all fertilise, they used ICSI as I used it before even though sperm was perfect. Thought that was a bit strange, though suposse they want to give the best chance. Told them I want them back in day 3, and not 5, as there are studies to say they are much better back in the body ASAP of woman over 38.Though now run risk of not knowing the best ones to put in, and I'm going for 3! Yikes.. We will see what happens tomorrow x


----------



## billie2015

Yeah!!! 
Even though we don't know the future, 9 eggs is an amazing number! So first number is great, my fingers are crossed that you keep getting good news tomorrow, and at day3!

I understand you wanting day 3 transfer, it feels that the best place for them to be is inside you. Did you say you were going for a triple transfer? Wow! But I guess when you weight the odds... it makes perfect sense! 
I will be thinking about you in the next few days, keep us posted! 2015 is a good year! We WILL get our BFP, and a baby!

Hope you are feeling okay after ec.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Brilliant foreverhopeful...its funny how so far the 'free' treatment is producing better results than GCRM. I also transferred 3 each time so know the scary feeling...but its the balance between risk and the chance of a BFP. In the end it was the last transfer of 1 blastocyte that gave us the BFP... Not that one can draw any conclusions from that.

Good luck Billie too for your NHs as treatment...it will also be good to try a change of clinic and see how thigns go.

Hi everyone else, wave to dee, MrsG...you've been quiet..
LW..hope,the Greece plans are on track and your dh is working on getting the car ready for the road trip. 
Hope thing going ok Maria.

All ok with me...thankfully. Another week before house renovations are done and we can move back in. Then I will start to get scared as until house was done May felt a long way away


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Billie, yes, 3! I'm able to do so due to my age 

Pippi, thing is I've 3 x AA Blasts which were all put in on single transfers, fresh and frozen nd nothing. And then  day 3 transfers from fresh and frozen. Think I've had 7 transfers and nothing has worked.

I'm still unsure, as so many embryologists say that if they don't go to day 5, they would never survive inside you, so you should push them on and get the best. Though didn't work for me 3 times! 

O well at least it's free, so prob just do day 3, and keep getting them in and hope for the best! Lol x


----------



## Prettypink

Forever hopeful.  Great amount of eggs   hopefully you'll have some nice embies waiting to be back where they belong x


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Gutted, 7 fertilised, only 2 survived! So going in on day 3, which is Saturday.

O well, i sort of knew the quality would be bad compared to gcrm. Ive always had 100% fertilisation with gcrm, and all survived. This is the difference between NHS and private, NHS wack you full of the highest dose of drugs just to get as many eggs as they can, even though they are risking the quality. And gcrm do it the other way about. Low dose, smaller umber of eggs, better quality, better chance.

So bit gutted, as i still have to wait to see if they even survive to day 3, which i have a feeling they wont. :-( Lets hope they keep going x


----------



## billie2015

Forever, so sorry about your numbers, I found this time to be the worth part of the whole cycle, when you have good numbers, bad numbers, and you just wait for phone calls.
Hopefully the 2 you have are good ones! I send them plenty of positive vibes!

Sending you lots of positive thoughts as well, hope you are doing okay, I know it's hard to hear bad numbers, but as long as you have one embryo, you're still in! So here's to hoping these two turn into a successful BFP!


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Thanks Billie, i was so up beat about the whole thing, but always had frosties with GCRM as my back up. Where as if this fails then its the end of the road for me, im not doing a 4th round, ive spent 15 grand already, I think i would need to go straight onto to donor eggs for a fighting chance, i cant risk any more ivf with my age and guff eggs. Its the last resort, but i think i am finally at that stage. I am 42 this year, which by the time the donor egg things gets up and running, ill be on the road to 43, and to me, its just getting to old to have a baby, im just getting too tired with it all..

So fingers crossed these stay stay alive till Saturday, i half wish i just push them onto day 5, and at least i will know if they survive, rather than going through the torment o the 2WW x


----------



## billie2015

Forever, good luck for tomorrow, hopefully the news will make you more optimistic!
I have my fingers crossed for you, keep us posted.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Good luck for tomorrow foreever hopeful, sucks about the loss of so many overnight..but all you need is one. 
Its really disappointing but its not over till its over....


----------



## billie2015

Hello forever, how did it go? 
I was thinking about you today, hope you are doing okay.


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Thanks girlies

So, went well today, 2 x embies transferred, 1 x 8 cell 1 x 10 cell, perfect quality allegedly. Though my wee negative head, just rolls my eyes, lol, heard it all before!

So the 12 day wait begins  

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## billie2015

Yeah!!!!

Congratulations on being pupo! I really hope this time is the one! Good luck on the 12 dw  Are you testing early or waiting for clinic appt?


----------



## mexico

Hi all
It's been a while since I have been on here but glad to see you are all getting on with your treatments and I wish you in the luck in the world. Foreverhopefull I still have my negative head on and am 14 weeks pregnant even after seeing my baby on the screen 3 times I can't actually believe that it's happening and that nothing will go wrong!!
Billie glad to hear your hubby's sa improving and good luck

Take care everyone xxx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hi Billy

Think i will prob jut wait, though we will see, its ok now as its early day, though after 10 days i will prob be going crazy and may cave, lol

Mexico, i understand, when youve been through as much as we have, you will never believe or stop worrying until your baby is out, you will have 9 months of worry, im sure every mum is the same, good luck xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FertileRoad

Girls woke this morning with thought does gcrm every not give you the drugs to take I was thinking as o only got one egg with the drugs if I didn't have the drugs in me would I still only produce one egg or does the drugs help with the quality of that egg. I want to cycle this year before I am 45 as they will not take me after that with OE or do I go abroad for DE.  Still feel cheated but have to be realistic as my body this year has taken a beaten since the laporoscopy showed no problems but 4 weeks later I had mini Stroke. Therefore is the drugs any use?


----------



## billie2015

Fertile road, not sure about the drugs/1 egg thing, it does feel useless to take drugs if you are ovulating in a normal cycle, I remember coming across something called "mini-ivf", that's with very mild stimms (and no injection, I think they are using clomid or something similar), but I don't know if tat would work for you. It's probably a question to ask a doctor at gcrm...
Good luck for this year's cycle, why do you say abroad for DE? Can't that be done here?

Mexico, it's good to have news from you! I understand the worrying, but everything is going so well, it's good to read success stories! When is the due date?

Forever hopeful, how are you feeling?

Prettypink, how are you? Did you get the scratch done? Are you on stimms already? 

As for me, this cycle seems to be just like the others, lots of follicules today (day  but not quite there yet for trigger, should be tomorrow (so exact same number of days as cycle 1 and 2), so ec on Friday and transfer on Wed 11th. Hopefully a good number on Friday, but the critical number for us will be on Sat, when we finally know how many fertilised successfully. But I know now it's quality over quantity, so I don't want to start calculating our chances before the transfer, when we know about blastos.

Oh, and I'm getting a double transfer this time, I'm really glad! Couldn't last two cycles because I'm so young, but now they want to try and increase our chances any way they can. Of course, that's providing we have two blastocysts alive on day 5, but I want to be positive!


----------



## FertileRoad

blillie - DE as if you go abroad the DE is anonymous, they cant get in contact with the child where as in UK its different - I think that's correct but hopefully the others will keep as right.


----------



## billie2015

Okay, I understand.
If it's the same than sperm donor, then in UK, the donors can't get in contact with the child, but when the children turns 18 they can get access to personal info (name and last known address), only if they ask for it obviously, they don't get an automatic email .
I think it's actually nice, that way it's the child responsibility to decide whether or not he/she wants to know. It might be important to them at some point.
But I totally understand you wanting to go for anonymous donor.


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Girls!

Haven't been able to post in ages but been popping on for 5 mins reading and then unfortunately having to run!

So just want to wish Forever the best of luck in the '12dw' and this has to be the one !!!   

Billie good luck for EC hope you get a great batch and some golden eggs!!  

Mexico so delighted to hear all is going well, just keep picturing holding that bubba in your arms!! 

Fertileroad, sorry to hear about your mini stroke, thats awful!!! Hope you are recovering you must have got a fright. Does that suggest clotting issues , I guess thats what a stroke is ?  So I'm doing the mini IVF with Serum later this month ... yikes!! I'll just take Clomid and then have EC but the idea is that it tells your pituitary gland your not ovulating properly so it goes in to overdrive and makes you produce more eggs but they should be good quality as you aren't taking harsh drugs. Its a bit of a gamble at our age but might as well give it a try. You can't have transfer right away , they check which (if any) go to blast, freeze them and then you wait a cycle or two until you transfer.

Pippi, great to hear from you, glad your house renovations are nearly done, what a relief but can see how it makes May seem nearer as at least you were preoccupied with all that before!  

AFM have been waiting patiently to see when I ovulate and think it was Yesterday or day before so now the issue is that there are only flights to Athens from Edinburgh on a Sunday and Thursday. I need to be out there for day 9 of next cycle which seems to fall on a Tuesday/ Wednesday so either way I'll be out there for more days than I need to and have to pay for extra accomodation   Its all a bit last minute as if for some reason I don't respond to Clomid by day 7 ( this happened to someone else) then I need to cancel and lose flights. so just off to work out options but should be starting clomid around 16th of Feb, my birthday   I'll be the bright young age of 43 lovely !  

Hi to everyone else this will be our year ! xx


----------



## Prettypink

Hi ladies

Forever hopeful.  How are you?  Hoping your coping with tww  😃 x

Billie. How's you? Your treatment seems to be going really quick!  doesn't seem long ago you were just getting started now your near ec 😃
I started one tablet yesterday and start another tomorrow, in for scratch next week then the following week I should start injections!  just doesn't seem real that I've started x

Fertileroad. Sorry to hear you had a stroke, hope your ok and getting back normal.  Are you thinking DE your next step? X

Mexico. Hope your keeping well and enjoying being pregnant  💜  x

Littlewhisper.  Sounds like it gonna be all go with you soon! How you feeling about it all?  Not heard of mini ivf but sounds interesting x

Hi to everyone Else x


----------



## billie2015

Prettypink, exciting to be starting! I know exactly how you feel about all of it feeling unreal!

I am under short protocol + I am "ready to go" after 8 days of stimulations (it seems to be the norm for me, same for all 3 cycles). I am waiting on the call to say what time to trigger tonight, and ec on Friday morning. That's usually when I realise that we've started, and that's the day when I finally have a coffee  I'm staying off caffeine during the stimms, and I am so looking forward to that next cup 
Let me know how the scratch goes, and good luck with the start 

lw, sorry to hear about last minute trips to Greece, but hopefully you'll have some warm weather there, and charge your batteries


----------



## Prettypink

Good luck tomorrow Billie,  keep us posted 😃 x


----------



## mexico

Good luck tomorrow billie xxx


----------



## billie2015

Well 12 eggs retrieved, 10 injected... waiting to hear about fertilisation (my big fear) tomorrow.

The one bad news was DH sample, it went back to 0 !!!  We don't know why as we had a SA on the nhs 3 weeks ago and was 4 milions. DH was devastated, the embryologist said she could probably find 10 nice sperms and that we had the frozen sample if need be. It was very tough to hear as the frozen sample (from august) didn't produce any blastocysts at the time (it was before vitamins) so we think it's a very bad quality. After long discussion, we asked GCRM if DH could give them another sample (that was 2hrs after first one), they agreed and, although the new one is still around 0 the embryologist said it was much better in terms of motility, so she used that one. 
After feeling totally low, I'm now feeling much more confident as the sperm used was a "brand new" one, I can see lots of evidence online that for men with low sperm count, less abstinence is actually good. I think it might give us that extra energy we need for a good fertilisation and development to blasto... 

... To be continued tomorrow with update on fertilisation, fingers crossed!


----------



## littlewhisper

Billie, thats fantastic news! 1o eggs injected is amazing, well done, stay positive though. I remember Marco saying sperm goes in cycles so sometimes the count is lower than others. doesn't it go back 3months to 'manufacture' ?
Anyway I think you will get a good result  you hang in there and visualise what you want all night, even in your dreams!     We'll all get busy with the old    

AFM well I took the plunge and booked my flights to Athens, leave on 22nd Feb, got a lovely apartment to stay in for 50 euros a night and its beautiful, much cheaper than a hotel and we can make our own meals if we get tired of the tavernas   quite looking forward to it, though think I'm forgetting its not just a holiday  

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## billie2015

lw, thanks for the pep talk  I needed it, I will let you know how fertilisation goes tomorrow.

Great news for your stay in Athens, if you already sees it as a holiday, that means you'll be relaxed, can't hurt  Fingers crossed for you too!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Oh good luck for tonight Billie, can understand how dissapointed you were with an unexpected shock of 0 sperm, at least the 2nd sample had better mobility...so hopefully all goes well tonight.

So 2 weeks time LW !! Glad you took the plunge and booked When we came to glasgow a year ago for ivf we booked an apartment. It was much nicer than a hotel and nice to be able to get up when you wanted and eat what you want for breakfast. It did feel more like a break away then....and that's a good thing as it gives your mind a bit of a break.

All ok with me, have 28wk scan next week....not sure what it entails but think its just a growth scan. Had a small bit of spotting last night, first of any kind of thing like that for months but midwife did n't seem too concerned on phone so hopefully it was just a bit of irritation or something. 
House is ready to move back to and looks great ....just need to pace myself in the moving and unpacking.


----------



## billie2015

Google is both your best friend and your worst enemy during IVF (and in general  ). But today it's my best friend! This paper: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21837951 made my day!

Their conclusions: A clinical pregnancy rate of >30% can be achieved by requesting a second consecutive sperm ejaculate on the day of oocyte pick-up in order to collect more sperm and/or increase the total number of motile sperm for ART. And this method can avoid other invasive sperm processing techniques and the need of unnecessary micromanipulative fertilization.

Let's hope it will do it for us, I am sooo hopeful now, but really afraid of picking up the phone tomorrow to hear about fertilisation, I don't want to be disappointed again! I will let you know anyway and if this requesting-a-second-sample thing works for us, it might be interesting to look at it, I mean it way easier than a scratch and way cheaper than eeva 

Fingers crossed, please send some positive thoughts to my eggs sleeping (and fertilizing) at GCRM tonight


----------



## Prettypink

Great number of the eggs Billie 😃  stay positive!  this journey is full of ups and downs, only the people going through fertility treatments under stand the extent of emotions we go through. Hoping yous get some great embies   x


----------



## billie2015

Well, 5 fertlised  !!!
So happy! Last time we had 5 too but from 14 eggs injected. So nice improvement there (50% vs. 35%)!

Now, it's wait for the call on Monday to see how many day 3 (but as we never lost any embryo between day 1 and 3 I am not expecting bad news then, hopefully I won't be disappointed), and hopefully 2 nice blastos on Wed for double transfer! Come on, 2015 has to bring me some good news!

Prettypink thank you so much for your message, yes I think only we can understand what it is to go through treatment, even though you know it's hard, you really have to live it to get the full extent. How are you?

How is everyone else doing?
Thanks so much everyone for your support, it means so much to me! Especially because this time no-one knows we are cycling, hopefully it will be a nice surprise for everyone


----------



## Prettypink

Great news Billie  😃  just a waiting game now, that's all we ever do on this journey.  Are you transferring two? We would like too but depends the outcome plus know they prefer just the one being transferred.
  I'm doing OK thanks just a sore head the last two nights about tea time not sure what tablet is causing it think maybe the  metfomin, hopefully it will pass. Got scratch Wednesday then hopefully start injections the following week. 

Keep us posted on your little embies 💜


----------



## billie2015

prettypink, yes double transfer for us as it is our third cycle, so doctor wants to give us all the chances possible. But I am thinking with everything we do differently this time (scratch, accupuncture, using second sperm sample for icsi...) how likely is it to be twins if I get a BFP? A bit scary, but at the same time I am so sure I don't want an only (lonely) child, so having twins would at least make that happen  
Good luck for scratch on Wed, I will be there too for transfer that day 

Will keep you posted on Monday with embryo quality!


----------



## billie2015

Hey pretty pink, I forgot, how old are you and how cycles did your undergo?
I guess when the choice between single / double transfer is a tough one, did you talk about it with Marco?


----------



## mexico

Great news billie everything crossed for 2 great blasts. 
Little whisper good luck for Athens.
Hope everyone else ok xxx


----------



## Prettypink

Billie this is my 3rd cycle and I'm 31, didn't speak much about it with Marco, did get info on the one transfer when we got our paper work.  Both me and my dp want a dt as this is our last go at it plus we have never been lucky enough in the past to get any frozen.  Will see what they say.  Do you see much of Marco?  Only seen him once at our first consultation was wondering if we will see more of him.  How you feeling?  Not long now till you hear how your embies are doing 😃 x


----------



## billie2015

Hey pretttypink,

So we're about same age / experience. I also never had any luck with freezing, so 1 cycle = 1 transfer, no backup. Although last time we had 3 blasto at day 5, but only 1 nice one, the other two didn't survive long enough for freezing, so I would have rather transfer one of them, just for the extra chance 
It was single transfer in both our first cycles with no hesitation (based on age mostly), but after second BFN, he said it might be worth looking at transferring two, and I am getting so desperate at this point, I just want to increase our chances, so I would welcome a double transfer (if I get two blasts at day 5).
I have seen Marco at initial consultation + after both negatives for review (he mostly talk about what's in the review letter).

Have you had blasto transferred last time? Maybe go for day 3 this time (+ might give you something to freeze too no?)?

I am feeling okay, getting nervous about tomorrow's phone call about quality, I have my hopes up for this cycle, so many things that we are doing differently, I really need this one to work (not much more we can do except donor sperm  )!

Good evening you all!


----------



## billie2015

Well I just bought the zita west "positive visualilsation for IVF", not sure I'll like it but, hey you got to try! + I got an Itune gift card for Xmas and since I don't have an ipod, iphone, or anything at all, I wouldn't have used it otherwise 
I will tell you how I get on with it... Anyone tried before?


----------



## billie2015

Embryo update: Today we have 4 embryos: 2x8 cells grade 4/4, 1x9cells grade 3/4 and 1x11cells grade 3/3. We have lost one since day 1 (it's still there, but only has 1 cell, it didn't develop).

Anyway, I am sending all the positive thoughts to our 4 embryos, and I am feeling hopeful for a double transfer on day 5!

Oh, and I started listening to the Zita West meditation pre-transfer so far I like it, it make me feel like I'm actively doing something... Fingers crossed!


----------



## mexico

Hi billie sounds good so far fingers crossed for weds! Keep up the positivity xxx


----------



## Prettypink

Sounding good Billie 😃 how you feeling?  the dreaded phone call is always nerve racking. x

Afm had a bit of a wobble today, just everything getting to me suppose it's only normal but hey Ho tomorrows another day xx


----------



## billie2015

Thanks, I'm feeling hopeful, transfer tomorrow

Prettypink, I hope you feel better today, gosh these cycles are putting us through so much! I'm sending you lots of positive thoughts! Hope tomorrow (scratch) goes well for you, don't forget the pain killers


----------



## mexico

Will be thinking of you tomorrow billie good luck. 
Pretty pink good luck with the scratch xxx


----------



## Prettypink

Thank you Mexico, how's you? 😃 x

Good luck Billie, will be checking later for an update 😃 x


----------



## Prettypink

Hope all went well today Billie x

Afm scratch was pretty sore but bareable, glad it was only 10 sec 😷 another step done! 😃 x


----------



## mexico

Glad you managed the scratch. Am ok just still convinced something is going to happen hoping when I see the midwife on tues she will be able to hear the heartbeat although she says she can't always!! 

Billie hope your ok as we haven't heard off you xxx


----------



## Prettypink

Must be so hard not to worry, once you see the midwife and she can hear the heartbeat you can try relax, easier said than done tho, each step most be worrying x


----------



## billie2015

Prettypink, glad to hear (read) scratch went okay today! Hope it will give just what your embryo(s) will need when the time comes to implant!

Mexico, I'm sure you will be able to somewhat relax after hearing the heartbeat. But of course, especially after all that you had to go through, it's hard not to worry. Try and do things you enjoy, go to the cinema, or go for a swim, it's great exercise for pregnant women, and help keep stress level down!

As for me, transfer today! And double! Yeah! So now pupo with two precious embryos. The grades were 5CA and 1BB so could be better, but eh, they already reached the blastocyst stage so I'm glad! And (of course I googled it, I need to limit my ivf related web searches) there are a few success stories out there even with low grades. I am trying to stay positive, not see them as some "could-be-better" blasts, but as the strongest of all the ones we had this time! The zita west meditation really helps in that part. And I got pre- and post-transfer acupuncture too, so I really feel like we are giving these two embies the best chances to implant... Now wait and see, OTD on 24th of Feb, but, like last time, I will probably be testing everyday at one point, it's just how I'd rather do it.


----------



## mexico

Great news billie. I wouldn't worry to much about the grades they are string embryos reaching blastocyst. Fingers crossed the 2ww goes quick! 
Xxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Sorry i javent been on here aince a month ago x sorry for that xx justtrying to catch up so bear with me xx  

Foreverhopeful: thanks love yeah we are very lucky considering what we have been thru x i count my blessings every day xx  

Hi pippi: hows the pregnancy going ?? Xx 

LW: gl with your cycle hun xx i really hope it works for u xx 

Billie: yay!! Welldone to your being pupo huni xx gl on the 2ww xx 

Afm: not much to report here just been working and thats it really


----------



## Pippi_elk

Congrats on being pupo Billie. My FET was a 1bb and I got my bfp so don't worry too much about the grade.

Hopefully midwife will hear hb Mexico but don't be worried if they don't.....don't think they can always hear it. My gp wouldn't try to listen to heartbeat when I was 16 weeks as said its not always reliable and only worries people if they can't find it.

Dee, have to smile at your comment...only working ! be glad that all is uneventful...you won't be saying that this time next year as you'll be probably using up one of your FETs.

I have a hospital apt tomorrow so hopefully all will be ok...think its a growth scan they will do but they don't tell you very much about what apt will be so I am just guessing ....guess I better go prepared with a full bladder just in case.


----------



## littlewhisper

morning, just wanted to say to Billie congratulations on being Pupo !! Thats great your blasts are firmly on board and as Pippi says you never know which will lead to the BFP ! I listened to an IVF cd forgotten her name now Helen something?? It helped me relax a lot and who knows what the subconscious mind takes in, it was the on time I got a BFP!! keeping everything crossed for you    

Hi Dee good to hear from you, is it next year you're going for FET?

Mexico sounds like all going well with you   glad to hear it!

Pippi, I'm sure today will go fine, it amazes me that they don't tell you what the scans are for but maybe they don't want people googling stages etc   Very exciting that you are due in a few months. What about the bump now, how does it feel to be walking around with one and have you got used to seeing yourself with it. I dont think I's ever get used to it if I got one   let us know how today goes.

So our friends who visited us recently and have a wee boy ( after three years of trying ) had announced they were pregnant again, this was amazing anyway as they are juggling loads, renting a house while one of them commutes for three hours, thay also got a puppy at the wrong time and that drove them nuts! well they just bought a house for them to settle in to and went for their 12wk scan..... twins!!   man they are going to be run off their feet and both work so their parents normally look after the wee one, he'll go to nursery but how their parents will manage with two I don't know , guess they'll work it out. delighted but sooo shocked for them . I'd love it if we managed twins from Athens cycle then we could share tips  

So we're off to Athens on 22nd Feb, just waiting for AF to come which should be around 15th hopefully if my temps were right when I ovulated. DH has just announced hes run out of prednisilone so not sure how to get more going to email Penny now. 

LW xx


----------



## Prettypink

Great news Billie 😃,  hope it goes quick for you x


----------



## billie2015

Thanks everyone for your messages. Pippi, thanks for you success story with 1BB, exactly what I needed! I'm back to work today but so not into it... It's going to be a tough 2ww! But hopefully it will also bring me the best news of my life, fingers crossed!

Dee, enjoy your time with "nothing to report" and your beautiful daughter.

LW, 22nd is approaching quickly! Would you like to have twins? I just wish I could finally be pregnant (with one or two), but twins is kind of scary! 

Prettypink, you're next for cycling, how are you feeling? Hope February is a positive month for all of us!

Mexico, sending you lots of positive energy, hope you get to relax a bit after next tue.


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Billie, Its good you've got your work to occupy your mind as much as you don't want to go back . Yes I know , when I was your age there's no way I'd have wanted twins!! But then at your age I didn't even want a baby !!  nothing could be further from my mind    

But I only met my DH at the age of 30 and now we have been trying since I was 39. I think at this age you just want your family as quickly as possible but also safely so I'm in two minds about twins, just feel time is against me  

Mexico sorry, thought you'd had your scan, cant find your last post, but good luck anyway xx

LW xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Billie I found the first week not too bad but the 2nd harder as you know its coming near point of knowing...but maybe its different when you test everyday. I kinda put my head in sand for first week...
Glad my 1bb has given you some hope...

Lw, oh exciting....so do you go back for a few months for this collection of 1 egg each time ? If that's what you decided to do in end. Typical men...tell you when they have run out...rather than a heads up a few days earlier! Well that's definitely my dhs mode of operation.
I still listen to your ivf cd...although I know a lot does n't apply anymore  but I'm usually asleep by that stage and her voice is so relaxing.
That's crazy about your friends expecting twins...I could never have coped with twins...my brother had twins, they managed but it was tough..and you need a lot of family support. I know if all works out you have an immediate family....
Hopefully Serum will give your problems like worrying whether your bfp is a single or twins! Will they transfer back a few embryos at a time ? 

Thanks for well wishes about scan. Dr said babies growth is below the 10th percentile on a growth chart/graph (basically 90% babies at this stage are bigger) but that the scanner  wasn't the best and its just first measurement so not to worry. But of course you still do worry...esp as we are both tall. But its so old fashioned, she marked the weight in pencil on a paper chart in my notes (which I keep at home). On closer inspection, shes plotted it as if baby weighted 150g less than it was. So when we track correct weight its just a tiny below the 50th percentile. ...very close to average. You'd think in this day and age they could type in weight and print out a growth chart.
Kinda used to the idea of a bump....but still can't believe it!!! Valentines day 3 years ago was when we had the miscarriage so never in a million years did we think we'd get this far...


----------



## mexico

Lw have had scan just not been at mw for her to listen in as just 16bweeks today. No long till Athens now everything crossed for you. 
Billie hope your going to have a relaxing weekend.

Xxx


----------



## Hoping2010pls

Hi Everyone

I have not actually posted on here for quite some time but try and keep up with the thread even now.

I just wanted to share our story in the hope that it gives some of you hope and maybe ideas of things to try if you feel at the end of the road. I will try and give you a run down of our story so far...

We started trying for a family in 2008 but had no success and after some tests were told that ICSI would be our only option. Our main issue was MFN, but I also have endometriosis.
First attempt at ERI in May 2009, ended in a BFP only to miscarry at 8 weeks.
Second attempt at ERI in Oct 2009, 21 eggs retrieved ended in me being hospitalised with OHSS, BFN.
We decided to try GCRM as had just lost confidence at ERI and a lot of painful memories were there.
Attempt 3 and 4 at GCRM, both double embryo transfers, both BFN. Nothing left to freeze.
Attempt 5 and final attempt at GCRM, and probably our worst. Poor sample from DH, 10 eggs retrieved, but only 3 mature, and at day 2 only one left, so we had it transferred. Amazing BFP!!! Our beautiful daughter was born in late 2012, over the moon. Only differences this time were prednisolone and clexane from transfer.
In October 2014 we decided to have one attempt only to try and have a sibling. The protocol was slightly different. I had a scratch done in the cycle before treatment, had norithisterone (sp?) to induce bleed before cycle. For the trigger shot I had Ovitrelle and Suprecur together, whereas I'd only ever had Ovitrelle before. 12eggs collected, 10mature and 9 fertilised - amazing for us! Taken to blastocyst (first time ever) and single transfer on day 5. BFP!! With 3 frozen as well. Now about 18 weeks pregnant and still doesn't quite seem real.
We have been unbelievably lucky and I feel truly blessed. Don't get me wrong the compromises have been big, both financially and emotionally to get where we are, but I would not change a single thing. I can live without holidays abroad and moving house, but I don't know how I would have got on trying to live without children.
I hope this gives some of you hope if you have had a long journey, or are unsure of where to go next.
I wish each and every one of you luck and strength in your journeys. It can be so hard. To those pregnant and struggling to relax, I know exactly how you feel, I was the same throughout my pregnancy, and I don't think you can relax when you have invested so much love in getting pregnant.

Hoping2010pls x


----------



## Josie1

Thanks for sharing that hoping. I follow the GCRM threads as that's where I had my 1st cycle. I'm cycling again this year and GRI mentioned Clexane for my next cycle. What was prendisnolone for? I'll maybe mention that aswell x


----------



## Hoping2010pls

Hi Josie
GCRM gave me it for repeated implantation failure, no hard evidence to suggest it can help I don't think, but there are some studies which show that it can help. I had it in my cycle which gave us our beautiful daughter. Interestingly, the opinion on it now seems to have changed as I did not have it on my most recent cycle - but still achieved a BFP. So who knows!!
Good luck with your next cycle!
Hoping x


----------



## Prettypink

Hi Hoping 2010. Was nice to read your journey and gives me hope.  Congratulations on your dd and bfp ☺  I've started my third icsi with GCRM, first time with them. The same as you I'm on norethisterone and also metfomin before starting my injections.  We have decided this is our last shot and finding it hard to keep positive, think our last two bfn have scarred me tbh and just can't get my hopes up.  Thanks again for your great story 💜 x

Josie. How's things with You?  Are you thinking of anymore treatment?  X

Billie. Hope your coping with the tww x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Hi everyone..

I am an ex patient of GCRM and cycled in 2013 around the same time as pippi, Dee, and LW! I am sorry to barge in but wanted to say huge congrats to pippi on your pregnancy that is fantastic. I hope you are keeping well! 

Dee I hope you are enjoying every minute with your little girl and LW wishing you all the best for Athens.....over the course of my journey I spoke to penny lots and if anyone can get ladies pregnant she can! She is an amazing women.

I have a few questions and wondered if any of you ladies can help? Has any ladies on this thread transferred frozen embryos to GCRM from another clinic? Can this be done...? And does GCRM do a double blast transfer? 

Also wanted to add to what Hoping 2010 mentioned , for ladies who have transferred great embryos but have had a bfn some clinics offer immune treatment with mild steroids ( dexamethesone or pred) to supress your immune system and a blood thinner which is clexane as this can aid implantation. Marco usually advises on this however you don't have to wait for him to suggest it you can push for this yourself if you want it.

Wishing everyone all the very best in your treatment and pregnancies !


----------



## billie2015

Hoping2010, thanks for the inspiring story! And congratulations! You must be over the moon!

HopingAndPraying, thanks for the tips, I was wondering about immune treatment, can you be tested for that? Hopefully it won't come to that and I will get my BFP (OTD Tue 24th), but will keep that in mind. For the double blast transfer, I can confirm that GCRM does it (I had one last Wednesday  ).

Josie, hope you're feeling okay, when are you planning on cycling?

PrettyPink, have you started the stimms yet? How are you feeling? 

As for me, the 2ww is driving me crazy (already  ), I can't focus on anything, working is real hard (I'm doing research in a University so it's very flexible and I have to decide on my schedule, let just say these weeks wont be my most productive ones  ). I can't even read a book without having my mind wondering to BFPs. So I end up watching movies and playing candy crush for the most part of my day! I can't wait for the 2ww to be over!
But I keep listening to post transfer relaxation, it helps a bit with the longing... 9 days to go!


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Thank you billie for the info, my cycle at GCRM was a 3 day transfer so wasn't sure for blast as I remember them being a bit funny about a double blast whereas my last clinic ARGC in London are double blast. 

I don't think you can get your immunes tested in Glasgow, however  marco can assume you have mild immune issues and treat you regardless without testing , usually on women who have had failed cycles with good embryos. But your right not to think of this as this is your time for a BFP! 

The 2ww is a killer and hope you are doing ok. I have everything crossed for you.   

Easier said than done not to symptom spot but wanted to say that I obsessed over everything during my 2ww, and then when I was pregnant with my little girl (I was very lucky to conceive naturally after my last failed cycle) I didn't have one symptom until 6 weeks pregnant. I know a lot of ladies are different but don't worry! 

Good luck and thank you again for the info.

Xxxxx


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi girls,
Hoping that was a fantastic story, just amazing and its always great to hear those on here to keep us all going!

Pippi glad you worked out the percentile stuff out, the MW is supposed to reassure not stress you out with out of date measuring techniques, what on earth! So my AF came on time woo hooo!  ( well boo I'm not pregnant   ...) but means i worked out my ovulation dates spot on so I start clomid tomorrow!! I take it for hopefully no longer than i'd normally stim ( 11 days)  and then have EC as normal so they collect all the eggs at that point , and then hopefully we get blasts( !!) otherwise its all over. Then I go back in a couple of months for FET. Its a gamble but just want to try it as its less drugs.

Hoping and praying so lovely to hear from you!! did I know you got pregnant?? can't believe you've got a wee girl thats so amazing, love all these great stories. really hope you get lucky again  

Billie, hang in there, go to the cinema even, anything to fill your head   its so tough otherwise. The time I got a BFP I ended up painting my parents in law's little summerhouse thing and then worrying about having breathed in paint fumes! 

Hi to Pretty in pink, mexico and Josie

LW x


----------



## littlewhisper

PS I turned 43 today    xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Happy birthday LW....just 10 min left to get in there and wish you HB. Perfect that af arrive on time...I know that means you're not pregnant but at least its better for it to arrive on time that be a few days late.
Hoping all goes well with the clomid...how many eggs do they think they might get ? 

Thanks hoping and praying...nice to see you popped back on and congrats on the birth of your little girl. Are you planning to use your frosties soon ?  I am sure Grcm will take frozen embryos from another clinic but whether its worthwhile moving them due to expense and hassle..unless you really don't want to go back to the previous clinic. I guess it also depends on huge number of embroys. We only had one frozen embryo left in glasgow so was cheaper for us to go there than transfer it to the new gcrm clinic in belfast. When I had my natural FET...really gcrm did noting except monitor me for ovulation and with ovulation sticks I could have told them that myself.

Keep Yourself busy Billie as Lw said. I used work in research before and yea its easy to pass a few day doing very little unless you are motivated.

Moved back into our renovated house this weekend....thankfully the worst is over so just need to decide where to put things in my new kitchen. Downstairs feels like we have moved house...really please but get final bill this week...eek, eek


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Happy birthday LW! 43 years young and hope you had a lovely birthday x great news about your dates aligning, takes some of the stress away especially as your travelling for treatment! Come on the clomid! I hope everything goes great for you in Greece!   

No I don't think I did mention my pregnancy as like many of the other ladies I worried like a loon the whole time even though I had an uneventful pregnancy! Thank you for the wishes my little girl is 4 months and she is such a little cheeky face! I feel very lucky every day and very greedy wanting a sibling for her! (Not right now though as that would be insane  ) sorry I hope I'm not offending anyone  

Pippi I didn't realise your pregnancy was a natural Fet that is amazing! I hope you are keeping ok! And you settle in well to your renovated house! Thanks for the info I have 3 frozen embryos in London and was thinking of having them moved for the future as the likelihood of treatment in London is low now that I have the wee one as it would be a hassle! Just planning ahead! 

I can't stress enough that I wish everyone the best and hope 2015 holds a lot of beautiful BFPs and the safe arrival of babies! Good luck xxxx


----------



## billie2015

Happy Birthday LW!!! Hope you'll get a late present with good news from Greece!

Pippi, enjoy your new house! Exciting!

Thanks for your messages! I'm really driving crazy, I've stared testing (negative , today is 6dp5dt), but it's so hard on me I think I will stop now, and at least live with some hope, especially because I have an acupuncture session scheduled and I don't want to go all negative. I will probably do a test this weekend. 
OTD is in a week, I really HATE the 2ww!


----------



## Maria00

LittleWhisper, happy birthday!  

HopingAndPraying, what a marvelous news, so pleased for you! Congrats on the birth of your little girl.


----------



## mexico

Evening all
Lw glad you seem to be all on track for Athens.
Billie the 2ww is such a long drag I don't blame you for waiting till weekend as you still have hope when you are not seeing a negative test each day. I am still crossing everything that this is your turn.
Re immunes i was never tested but wanted to try the steroids and heparin I think that has made the difference!
AFM was at my 16 week mw appt today and told her all my anxieties re not feeling/looking pregnant. Anyway she examined me and said the uterus was in the correct position and then she said she could listen for the ha but the policy was normally wait till 24 weeks...anyway she found it straight away beating at 145bpm so I was reassured!! Now I have to wait till March 24th for my next scan !! 
Always wishing the time away!!!
Xxxx


----------



## billie2015

mexico that's fantastic news!
You must be so relieved!


----------



## Prettypink

Mexico. Aww must have been amazing listening to your babies heart beat.  Hopefully you can relax knowing everything is well and enjoy your pregnancy x

Billie. How you going?  When's your test date?  Argh drives you mad!! 😡 are you still testing?x

Hoping and praying. Thank you for your kind words, hope 2015 is the year for lots of bfp 💜 x

Pippi. Sounds like your house is coming on, will be so worth it when you see the end result and your sitting relaxing in a lovely new home ☺ x

Littlewhisper.  That's great you managed to time ovulation and your on track 😃 so will you be cycling Feb / March? Then back over after a few months? Oh and happy birthday x

Afm stopped nortesterione on Sunday ,should expect a bleed before starting injections Fri.  Surprise surprise no period yet Argh to leave it till tomorrow and if nothing I've to book in For bloods and scan. Typical the one time you want it it's late 😷 felt crampy this Morning So maybe not far away.

Still doesn't feel Real We Have Started , very strange feel like I'm in my own wee bubble x

Hi to Everyone else x


----------



## billie2015

Hey prettypink, how frustrating that AF is taking its time! Like you said, the one time you actually want it, it's late! Hope it comes soon though!

I would gladly send you some patience... if I had any left !
This 2ww is driving me crazy! I wanted to stop testing as yesterday it was so hard on me:

_Yesterday - 6dp5dt_ : I got a negative test, hubby came in the bathroom and said with a big smile "so...?" and it was so hard to disappoint him! I was devastated and went to work so sad. At night over dinner he said he actually saw something, we looked at the test again, okay there was some kind of shadow, and with light underneath it was pretty obvious, but it was too long after the test and I dismissed him with evap line stories. I really didn't want him to get his hopes up and then be disappointed (though MY hopes were getting so high).

I told DH I would not test today or tomorrow (got acupuncture tomorrow), but... I know you know where I'm going  ... obviously I tested this morning,

_Today - 7dp5dt_: It was actually way easier knowing that DH wasn't waiting on any answer. The test was not conclusive, so I'm glad he did not see it. I kind of saw a line, but it was so faint it might have been my imagination. Not really darker than yesterday either, so, not very encouraging. But it was an internet cheap test, so I will stay with that "it is possible that it's not negative" feeling today and tomorrow, through my acupuncture session when I'll be sending all my positivity to both my embies, and will test again on Friday. In the meantime, fingers crossed!


----------



## Pippi_elk

Oh Billie....maybe get clearblue test or first reponse as they are more sensitive I found...fingers crossed for a definite line tomorroow

Yes pretty pink..its all worth it when you sitting in a nice new kitchen/diner. Hope af has arrived...

Great Mexico that she agreed to look for hb and found it quickly...I have never had them yet check for hb only and I'm over 28 weeks..I have just got it checked at scans.

We had given up hope totally Foreeverhopeful. Out of 6 fresh transfer that were bfn...wasn't expecting the last frozen of our last ever cycle to be succesful. Probably more financially sensible for you to move them back when there are 3. Whether gcrm would act as satelltie clinic and u could just go down to london the evening before. It was so much more relaxed and calm with FET as I knew 5 days in advance when I had to be in theatre.


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks girls for all the birthday wishes!   Had a lovely day off, DH took me for lunch at Cromlix house ( Andy Murray's hotel) it was absolutely fantastic, lovely treat  

Billie I am so     that the line is there tomorrow for you xx

Pippi, thats so great you can enjoy your new kitchen   how lovely to just be able to await the arrival of bubba now!! What is your due date ? DH and I are going on a crazy trip round Europe in May for three months planning to drive to Athens in campervan and pick up FET when there    But I hope I'm still here when your little one arrives if not will just have to check in online when travelling   Think we're having a mid life crisis in a good way  

Prettypink, yes we go out on Sunday and are there for a week, have EC and hysto then fly home and go back out in May for FET ( hopefully) Hope your AF turns up tomorrow xx

AFM started Clomid last night was a bit paranoid taking three pills all at once especially when packet says take no more than 2 !! but the idea is that you sleep through any side effects !


----------



## MJS24

Hi Billie (and anyone else wiho was cycling same time as me!)

I don't really come on anymore, after my BFN at the start of December, I gave myself a bit of a break from the whole thing until we decide next steps.  Went for my review at GCRM recently (bang on within the 2 month deadline) and basically they think sperm DNA fragmentation is the issue...

Anyway glad to see you are cycling again, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.  Hope the rest of the 2ww passes quickly, that is definitely the worst part 

Xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Pippi: i know x i do like my uneventful life lol x apart from the who killed lucy beale eastenders storyline my life is uneventful lol x . Funny u should say that about my frosties lol coz dh and i had decided to use 1 next year but after a talk and a heart to heart we both feel that we need to do our fet this year, esp if it takes longer or doesn't work with the frosties and we need to do another fresh cycle. Ideally wewould like it to work first time but things dont always go that way so we decided to get up and going again x hows your pregnancy going love ?

Billie: thanks hun i will do x i still cant believe we have her ya know x it's kinda surreal still x billie i think the best tests are first reaponse tests which u can buy online ebay for 7.99 for 2 test pack otherwose they 10+ for one test pack x i hate the tests with a blue line so clearblue and others like that coz the have more chance of being a false positve than a pink line test aparently x i always tested very very faint positive on a clearnlue and a very clear on a first response test x and that was adter my bfp was confirmed xx gl testing xx  

LW: goodluck with your cycle hun x i really do hope it works for u xx lots of love sent ur way xxx happy belated birthday lovey xx 

Mexico: i heard layla heartbeat first at 19 weeks i think it was xx 

Hoping: that is an amazing story gl with the rest if ur pregnancy xx i too had sucess at gcrm and had 4 cycles (1 fresh and 3 fet) only one ended in bfn 2 were miscarriages and one resulted in my beautuful rainbow baby girl Layla born may 2014. I really hope that people are more positive in their cycles after hearing ur story x coz i truly believe being positive helps lots xx 

Hopingandpraying: hello huni xx how r u ? I aee u had a natural miracle wow x what did u call her xx  hope u r all well xx 


Afm: dh wants to have fet this year instead of next year now  i wanted that anyway but also want to spend time with Layla but dh says that by time baby will be born (if successful) Layla will be almost 2 x we had previously agreed that we would have our fet next year but i just feel this is the right thing to do x we might go in march but probably july. Its hard to say when we will do our fet coz dh is away soon (Forces Family) but it will deffo be this year now xx ooh im excited xx


----------



## billie2015

Pippi and LW, MJS thanks! I'm so hoping too! I didn't test this morning, and I'm feeling very positive, so I'll be in a perfect mood for acupuncture tonight.
I'll let you know this weekend if I test, and yes pippi, I'm thinking about getting a clearblue or FRER so I get a definite answer, but by this weekend, any test should really pick it up... Anyway, we will see then, for now I'm positive!

MJS, it's so nice to hear from you! I hope you are doing alright. It's nice that you got a review! They told us the same thing about DNA frag. Is you hubby on vitamins? After been told that I search the whole internet and found research papers about vitamins E and C I believe that can really improve. The test is so expensive that we didn't want to do it twice to check if vitamins had worked but we checked after about 40 days of vitamins (wellman conception + vit E 400mg I think + vit C 1g!) and the test came back at 19%, so perfect. 
And I don't know if it was related but the next cycle (after 3 months of vitamins) we had lowest fertilisation, but much better results at day 5 with a perfect blasto. 
This time (3rd cycle after approx 5 months of vitamins), fertilisation was okay (50%) and we had 2 blasto for transfer. But we also took DH second sperm sample on the day (2hrs after first), it had better motility and I believe because it was fresher, quality was better and it might just have been what we needed. But we will know for sure next Tuesday for beta.

Have you decided on your next steps? Any news from the NHS?


----------



## billie2015

Dee, exciting times, a baby brother or sister for Layla! Hope your fet works first time now that your body knows how to do it!


----------



## Prettypink

Hi ladies 

Billie. Glad to hear you haven't tested and your sounding positive 😘 Enjoy being pupo well enjoy is not the best word to use lol but keep positive!  Your test date is still ages away ☺ x

8868dee.  Sounds like use have plans this year for another go ☺ will be lovely to have a wee sister or brother for Layla 💜 would be a nice age gap x

Mjs. I wasnt cycling when you were but had not long joined the forum.  How you been ? Good to take a break let's you try digest what's happened and let yous get back To normal . Do you think yous will do DNA test, was mentioned to us but with this being our last go we're not gonna do it and just use Eeva as advised x

Littlewhisper . Loving the sound of your road Trip ☺ and I nice water to finish it off getting your little embies 💜 good luck on the clomid as you say hopefully you'll sleep most of the symptoms off x

Afm. My period is slowly showing up, more spotting than anything . A bit sketchy it's not full flow so I Might phone clinic and see What They say ,if I get the 👌 then we're good to Go With injections tomorrow 😷😃  anybody got any advice on getting positive ?? Just finding it hard, Just can't allow myself to get my hopes up but know I should be thinking positive xx


----------



## 8868dee

Billie: gl hun if u decide to test  . Good to see u r being positive i really believe it helps xx yeah im excited to be cycling again this year x hoping it works tho it doesnt i have my 2DDs zx 

Prettypink: gl with ur cycle huni xx just think of ur end goal x it can and does work and it will work u just gotta believe it x i am a good believer in being positive works coz the only one of my cycles that didnt work was the one i wasnt positive about x


----------



## mexico

Morning all
Hope you are all having a good weekend. I am back in Manchester and off on a girls day/night to Chester. Looking forward to it and lookin forward to no hangover 2mos when everyone else suffering!! 
Billie how u doing everything crossed for a positive test xxx


----------



## billie2015

Prettypink, thanks! Yes test date is crazy late with the study thing ( it has to between 13dp5dt and 20dp5dt !!!) I got it at the earliest they offered! Still 3 long days to wait!

Dee, thanks, yes I think feeling positive really helps, I wasn't feeling it last time, and although sperm sample was the best we've ever had and blast was a perfect 5AA it didn't work. This time I felt way more optimistic and it's looking better already.

Mexico, enjoy the life without hangover! Nice to have a little girls trip.

As for me, tested again yesterday and today, well it's still not shouting "positive" but there is definitly a line  I'm taking it with a lot of caution though it is slowly hitting me. I haven't bought other tests, so I'm still using internet cheapies, I thought it wasn't worth it, as I will have a definite answer on Tuesday anyway. But it's two "positive" tests now (yesterday and today). I'm still having a whole lot of cramping, and a "not-hungry" feeling. Can't wait to be Tuesday!


----------



## Prettypink

Evening ladies 

Billie. Amazing news that you see a line and more than once 😃 even tho its faint I am very hopeful and really do think it's a positive for you! Plus it's still early so hopefully the next few Days it will get darker 💜

Mexico .Enjoy your night in Manchester, plus feeling fresh tomorrow 😃 x

Dee. Thanks for the advice, know it's better to think positive definitely gonna get into positive mode. This cycle is so different from my Last Two think I'm just anxious about everything not knowing how I'm going to respond with the new meds and how my dp sample is gonna be and the end result , a bit of everything really x

Afm started injections yesterday ,on menopur twice daily for two days then just down to one, start cetrotide Monday and still on two metfomin tablets.
Was Ok to start with then from yesterday tea time I had a right sore head and didn't feel great , struggled With my dinner . Woke up during the night feeling sick and flushing ?! 😳 not a great start ,was totally fine with the meds last time . Today apart from a sore head I'm ok hopefully yesterday was just the meds settling in and my body is getting used to them. Drinking plenty and eating lots of protein 😊 x


----------



## 8868dee

Billie: my embies that i have used so far were graded  [email protected] (MMC)/ [email protected]/4AA (BFN) /[email protected](MMC) / @[email protected] (LAYLA BORN). And i have 2 left which one is a day 6 and one a day 5 blast, i won't know the grading until i use them as it can change once frozen. Anyway as u can see the only bfp that made it to a live birth was my lowest quality embie. My highest graded quality embie didnt even get me a bfp x so although its good to get higher numbers and grading you just can never tell which will make it to bfp and  live birth xx gl hun xxx I'm really hoping that that ur line is a true bfp xx gl test day hun xx 

prerttypink: yeah i totally understand you being anxious about the not knowing x gl hun x i was a sloq responder 19/20 days on stimms L i got 7 mature eggs and ended up with 6 embies so u never can tell x gl xx


----------



## billie2015

Update, some spotting yesterday (ahhhh! freaking out a bit), it took a few google searches to calm my nerves and realise that it can very well be normal.
This morning I had ran out of my regular tests and only had a couple left from other brand (but still the cheapest on amazon), the line is there, but a lot fainter than yesterday, I will put that on account of changing brands and I will try to keep calm and positive today, 26 hours before blood test, and a few more for an answer! 
Yesterday (before spotting) we were feeling so confident that we booked a plane ticket to go and see my family end of march (they were cheap and the price only go up), I really hope I have some good news to tell them at that time!


----------



## Prettypink

Morning ladies 

Billie.  Oh sounding positive, still a line 😘 and spotting can be normal. Did you have any symptoms from your last cycles?  I've never had any but think I would treatment it as a good thing in a way. Must be amazing to See a line 😃 x

Afm I need help. Started cetrotide this, don't know what I was Doing wrong but after mixing I was really struggling to get all The liquid into the syringe ?! Phoned clinic and spoke to nurse she said if only a small amount not to worry but was still a good bit left over! So stressed out. Really don't know What I done with it but wasn't happening . I panicked that much I just used one of The syringes for my menopur, I Managed to Get it all into it, do You think that was Ok? Think I'm gonna need To get my dp to mix it for me before he goes to work so it's just a matter of me injecting x

Sorry for the me post xx


----------



## billie2015

Prettypink, so in the end you managed to inject the whole thing (even with other syringe)? If that's the case I think everything is perfect! But I know how stressful that whole thing is. Your probably right, ask you DH to do his bit (maybe even ask him to do the injection himself). That's what we did, I never injected myself with anything, and DH really liked having that responsibility, it made him feel like he was doing something. 
For today, try not to worry, you will have another injection tomorrow, there is no reason why anything should go wrong now. When do you have your first scan? Did you have it already? I didn't start cetrotide until day 6 of stimulation, apparently it's to prevent you from ovulating, so I'd say it's still pretty early for you, you wouldn't ovulate on day 3 .

As for me, yes, I won't lie, seeing a line is amazing. But when it's faint, and after two failed cycles, you tend not to believe it! I am both terrified and hopeful. Tomorrow is OTD, so at least it's not much to wait! 
In terms of symptoms, I had an awful lot of cramping, but it seems to have stopped (again... can be normal but I can't help but feel scared). Last two cycles I had a couple of symptoms, but all due to progesterone. The main thing I have is that (apart from spotting yesterday) I had not bleed. I am today at 12dp5dt and last two cycles I started bleeding (not full flow but way more than spotting) around 9dp5dt. So this is my major "good thing". 
I think it's safe to say that, this time, there has been implantation. I really wish it stays (or they stay) in me for the next 8 months.


----------



## 8868dee

Billie: spotting can be normal and is more common in ivf and fet pregnancies x the line is stoll there x and when i was pg from last fet the cheapie tests were positive but faint and that was from day of test until a week after i got my bfp  and my hch level was 259 x think cheapie tests will always be faint yet a week after my bfp i tested super dark om a frer x hope this helps  x stay positive xx good luck tomorrow billie x im routing for you huni xx u 

PP: I wouldnt worry love x u got it all in and even if u had to use the other syringe least none was left x perhapx they give u slightly more incase of spillage coz if nurse wasnt bothered sounds likw this is the case xx i always got dh to do mine even the mixing x the only injection i did was the trigger shot and i stimmed for 19 days lol so lots of injections x 


Afm: : since my af has come bk after layla my cycles have gone from being 27 days long to 32 every month which means i ovulate now on day 18 instead of 13, i didnt realise this would happen lol x they r still only 3 day af but just later ovulation . Do u think this will matter with fet ?


----------



## MJS24

Billie - I am PRAYING for you that it is a BFP tomorrow!!  It does all sound very positive as you have got further than last time.  And just remember that early preg signs are same as AF so try not to worry about the cramping and spotting.  I found the 2ww the hardest, all the symptoms etc playing havoc with my mind.  That will be great if you are able to share some good news with your parents when you go to visit 

Prettypink - sorry I can't help you on the mixing thing.  I had Gonal F injections last time and they came in a pre-filled Epi-pen.  Maybe I will need to use a syringe next time as I am doing Agonist protocol (is that what you are doing?)  What is the timing of everything else for you, when is egg collection expected?  Also, is this your first round?  Are you MF, female or unexplained?  (Sorry I am sure you will have said back when you first joined but I can't remember!)

AFM, I am back to this being a huge focus and obsessing about it all again.  I am constantly anxious and Googling away about various things.  I went for a test with NHS a few weeks ago where they check there is no blockage in my tubes.  I told Marco about this and he was like what a bloody waste of time, they know what the problem is so why put you through that!  Anyway, surprise surprise no blockage in my tubes!!  I go back to see the NHS consultant early April and we are on the waiting list and are expected to reach the top at the end of the year but I have no idea how long after reaching the top means we can actually cycle (I will ask at appointment in April) but I expect Xmas may cause a delay etc.  I think we will probably do another GCRM cycle in the summer though, although I am keen on the idea of IMSI  but I don't think they do it.  Does anyone know of anywhere in Scotland that does IMSI? xx


----------



## Prettypink

Thanks Billie and Dee, think I just panicked myself and dp was at work and didn't have him to keep me right. He mixed the menopur for me and so this was my first mixing.  I woke up not feeling great, tbh since I've started I've had a sore head which is something I don't get, had a upset tummy and feeling sick on and off, just don't feel myself.  Was totally fine last treatments. Just need to deal with it the things we have to do 💜  oh and yeah Billie got it all in, I watched a few you tube videos and I think I've not had the needle in the solution properly 😮 oops should have watched it before I tried and got myself in a panic.  Got scan Fri let's hope these little follicles are growing  I'm all proteined up lol x

Billie I'm excited for tomorrow for you, all looking so positive,  I will be stocking the page tomorrow lol ☺ x 

Dee. My periods kinda all over the place,  can go from 35 days to 60 days drives me mad 😡 they have only started to get regular since last year coming mostly every 35 days, which means I ovulate later. Used to struggle trying to pin point but I have done the last wee while just getting to know my body.  It's never been a problem when I've went through treatment x


----------



## Prettypink

MJS. This is my third, had my two cycles with the NHS two years ago. Really took its toll and has taken us this long to have another try and basically our last go, dp says he doesn't want to keep going through it which I have to accept. I feel the same as it really takes over and could end up ruining what we have but on the other hand I just can't imagine not having a family 😔 been a long five years. 

Apart from my period being irregular I'm fine, we have male issues. His sample changes alot going from higher to low some moving some not, I've got us both on every vitamin, keeping healthy and basically hypernating.  Had the scratch done and hopefully using Eeva so we are honestly putting everything into this and don't think we could do anymore.  Oh I've been getting reflexology for a year and my dp had it too lol any helps. 

Like you I got my tubes checked last year as it hadn't been done, just felt we were told the problem is with dp and that's it but I just wanted it done to make I was all clear, so I requested it.

I was on prostap, gonal f and the nasal spray last time.  This time its programmed cycle with antag 2, very different, give me the spray and pens any day lol. I started with nosterione  then metfomin before starting injections last Friday think it's shorter than before. Do You know why they are changing your protocol ?

It's very hard not to obsess as much as you Try not to its always in your mind Argh xx


----------



## MJS24

Hi Prettypink,

I am not surprised it took you so long to do a third cycle as it really does take it's toll.  Hopefully it will be 3rd time lucky for you!

Well I asked about changing protocol as I wasn't happy at the number of eggs I had collected last time (4) so I almost wanted something to be different if I was going to be paying to do it again.  Long long story but anyway it came to light at my review appointment that normally for people with my AMH I would go on agonist protocol but because my weight was slightly over 80kg at that time, they put me on Flare protocol.  I kinda wish they told me at the time that if I was a few pounds lighter they would put me on a different protocol as I then could have lost some weight.  As it turned out I had lost a bit of weight anyway by time of my review appointment so am now under 80kg and so Marco said they will do the other one and they would expect to get at least one extra egg this time.  

Have you ever had any DNA fragmentation tests done on the sperm?  I am concerned that same thing is going to happen next time with our embryos and so am thinking maybe go to a clinic where they put the man on medication to help sperm in advance of IVF.  Living in Scotland is not ideal though as all of the best/advanced places seem to be London (and also very expensive!)

They have never actually said any of my husband's "move", just "twitching" is what they say which doesn't sound so good.  

Anyway, I'll keep checking on the page to see how you are doing, I really hope it is your time x


----------



## mexico

Billie sounding very positive can't wait to hear from you tomorrow.
Pretty pinki had exactly the same panic over the cetrotide and it worked out just fine so don't panic.
Xx


----------



## 8868dee

Mjs: good luck gwtting to the top of the list quicker x its such a long list x ooh im not sure what imsi is sorry x 

PP: thanks hun so i should be ok even tho my cycles have changed since last fet x tjough i will mention it to marco when i go there x gl with ur scan on fri x hopw ur follies are growing nicely xx


----------



## billie2015

Dee, thank you so much, your story really helped calm my nerves! I am feeling super optimistic (though cautious at the same time, ivf brings new feelings to us!), I will test again tomorrow, just in case, all of a sudden there is nothing then I want to know before the phone call. 
I really think that the fact that your cycles are longer now won't matter for your next fet, you are monitored anyway no? So they will put your embryo back at the right time 

Mjs, thanks you so much for your message, and you praying for me, means a lot! If I do get a positive, then that's one spot on the NHS free for you  I had to move my february appointment as I was cycling, they said that when you have that doctor appointment, you can start right away! And my acupuncturist said that they are reducing waiting times as they now work 7 days a week (used to work only 5), maybe you will get some good news soon! Who knows! I got to the top about 10 months after referral. Sorry about IMSI, I can't help, don't know much about it... 
It's great that they want you to try another protocol though! And it could help you feel more positive, which is a big plus. Have you considered doing a scratch for implantation?

Mexico, thanks! I hope you are doing good.


----------



## Pippi_elk

Good luck Billie, do you have any internet cheapie ovulation tests? They cross react with the hcg and that's what I tested on initially as the only pregnancy test I had was out of date...and got a much stronger band than the cheapie internet pregnancy test kits. Obviously it does not confirm you are pregnant but I was pretty sure I should not have been having an Lh surge just before af due.

My line was also quite faint on hcg internet cheapies on otd, but still definitely there when I got the bfp and blood test showed a good 400 reading so those internet cheapies are really not that sensitive. 

I'm sure having a longer cycle won't affect FET, dee....they will just need to wait a few days extra before transferring it back.

Sorry pretty pink know noting about centroid. I was on menopur all time....and made sure i had everything set us as much as I could the night before for the morning injection. Somehow there was more pressure in the morning before going to work in comparison to the evening...

Lw, so you must be in Athens now?? Hope ec goes well and they get a few good quality eggs. Hope taking the clomid was not too horrid.  Sounds so exciting a road trip..and one lasting 3 months at that. So hope you bring back a wee bfp as well as lots of happy memories from the trip. Yea sure check back in here when you get a chance, I'm due 10th may which is a Sunday and the said due to my age they won't let me go past that date....so we'll see what happens.


----------



## MJS24

Hi Pippi,

I notice we have a very similar AMH yet huge difference in eggs (I only got 4).  Would you mind telling me what protocol you were on?

X


----------



## 8868dee

Billie: glad i could help xx good luck tomorrow love x im soo routing for ya xx that's what i did x i tested the day of my af on one fet and the night nefore on another just to prepare myself x yeah im hoping it wont matter i guess they will just do my ov bloods later in my cycle by few daysx

Lw: goodluck in athens x hope u get some nice eggies and have a lovely time whilst ur there if u get chance to see anything x


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi mjs,

I was on long agonist protocol, down regulation with prostrap injection a week before af due, then when af came menopur twice a day for first 2 days and then once a day till ec. I think I needed a little over a week of menopur injections totally.
Yea I seemed to get a lot more eggs than you.....although it is quality over quantity and you have age on your side, although I know having more eggs to play with probably gives you best chance of a bfp.
I think for older ladies, this was almost their standard treatment of choice..from what I can recall from their website...don't think that info is on their website anymore.....


----------



## Prettypink

Good luck for today Billie 💜 praying you get your bfp confirmed x


----------



## billie2015

Thanks,
Blood test done, now anxiously waiting for THE call... don't know what to expect, tests fainter this morning, but line still there. 
A couple of hours to wait probably... Feels like an eternity! I'm just so glad DH and I both took the day off!


----------



## MJS24

Hi Billie,

Fingers crossed, hopefully not too much longer!  I am sure my call was before 1pm x


----------



## billie2015

I had the blood taken at 10.30, she said she'd call after 2pm... I'm in agony!


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Girls,

Just popping on to say I wish you all the luck in the world Billie!! Really     its a positive. Waiting with baited breath!

AFM Well we got here on Sunday, have had a lovely relaxing time ( it does feel like cheating on Clomid) I was pretty lucky as I had no side effects, not even bloating! Its just great having an apartment so you can prepare your own food, DH has made lovely high protein breakfasts, lots of eggs, spinach, tomatoes, mushrooms, amazing salads ( greek veg is so much tastier) 
Went for my scan this morning and I have two mature follicles and a few others coming behind. Actually really pleased which surprised me as I cried the first IVF I had when I got 'only' 6 eggs. I think its because I knew I'd get less on Clomid as its not so aggressive and also quality definitely more important! So that means I was only on Clomid for 8 days way less than Menopur ( it took 11) and I'm booked in for EC on Thursday and then need to get a taxi up to the hospital straight after to go for Hysto!! Its a bit crazy but it seems to be the way it happens. Just glad I'll be able to go home on Sunday with DH I was worried I'd take longer on Clomid and have to stay on.

MJ I think the long protocol is used to yield more eggs but it definitely doesn't mean better quality. Good luck with your cycle xx

Hi to everyone else


----------



## billie2015

Got the phone call, 32.9  It doesn't look good!
They say anything above 30 is positive, but 32, 13dp5dt, it seems really low. The nurse said "it's a bit lower than what I would expect, I would like you to come back for bloods on Thursday", "a bit lower" no kidding! I was expecting something 10 times higher!

I feel devastated, I have been googling low level hcg, and I can't seem to find hope anywhere...


----------



## littlewhisper

Billie hun just hang in there its a positive !! I know it might seem low but give it all your hope and we will too. Its a positive and the first one you've had so that's something keeping everything crossed for you . Try not to google too much, all sorts of storeis are posted but what really matters is your own body and its uniqueness xx


----------



## MJS24

Hi Billie, 

Awwh I'm really sorry to hear that, I really hope that the levels have increased when you go back on Thursday.  You never know, it could have just been a late implanter.  It is positive in the sense that this is the furthest you have ever been.  I really really hope it increases on Thursday 

I agree with last comment though, as hard as it is, try not to Google as you will find stories both ways and it actually won't make you feel any better.  When I had the "morulas" transferred, I became obsessed with Googling and it did me no favours as it just stressed me out even more.

How are you feeling about it?  xx


----------



## MJS24

Hi Littlewhisper, 

I am looking forward to hearing how your cycle goes at Serum.  Good luck with it  

I have been in contact with them myself as they seem to really know what they are doing and have advanced techniques for bad sperm.  I just don't know if I could handle the extra stress of travel etc. 

How many visits to Athens have you had to make?  x


----------



## Prettypink

Billie.  Hope your Ok. Know you would expect your bloods to be a bit higher but then again it could be a late implantation?  Really do hope by Thursday your results are higher. Try stay positive, praying one of those little embies were just lazy and late 💜 x

Littlewhisper. Everything sounding good so far. Glad you had no symptoms and you have some follicles so far ☺ good luck with Everything x

Mjs. Talking about protocols, I worry I don't produce many eggs? I'm on Antagonist, it's lower the dose and menopur instead of gonal f.  Last time I had 12 one cycle and 19 but 14 mature Last cycle.  I keep tell telling myself quality over quantity as having lots of eggs still didn't give me that bfp.  Just hoping I produce something x

Hi everyone else xx


----------



## MJS24

Prettypink - 12 and 19 seems pretty good.  I only got 4 and only 3 of those fertilised.  Really annoying as none to freeze so from a financial point of view it's a lot as I don't even have any frozen as back up.  I'm really hoping I get more next time.

I ordered hubby vitamins C and E today as apparently can help with sperm damage (he already takes Wellman). 

I remember you said you were using EEVA.  We didn't bother last time as only 3 fertilised and was going for a double transfer but if we get more eggs next time I think we will do EEVA and a day 3 transfer.  

When is your EC? X


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi MJ,

I had exactly the same reservations as you as I'm a nervous flyer but in fact I've found the whole thing so much less stressful than when I ever cycled before. Its like having a nice wee holiday in Athens with all the greek gods watching over you   If you join the Serum threads, the ladies make everything so normal, the travel, getting here, what to do when here, where to eat,  there is a really helpful file by Agate if you havent already read it it tells you all you need to know. Even having EC and Hysto on the same day seems perfectly natural      

They have a much more relaxed attitude here, yet it all works like clockwork. They often say " You can pay today or tomorrow... as you like"  - I couldn't believe it, normally in the UK you barely get in the door and they want payment before you so much as sneeze at a consultant! Its just a really human  experience here, they do whatever is needed to help you relax for instance, tonight one of the nurses/midwives came all the way to my apartment to give me my trigger at 22.00 !! This is because I was a bit nervous mixing all the ampules as they were glass and I just thought they'd end up smashing  But how amazing is that?  

For me its been a good decision even so we know we tried everything and I'm really hopeful    

I can pm you any more info as I don't want to go on about it too much on the GCRM thread.

Best of luck

LW x


----------



## littlewhisper

forgot to say this is only my second time coming out. I came in November for a consultation and Aquascan. you can do a quick weekend trip and then a longer one for treatment. xx


----------



## mexico

Ah billie fingers crossed its a late implanter. Such a torture having to wait till thurs but as the others have said keep positive.
Great news ow good luck for thurs xx


----------



## billie2015

Thanks everyone,

DH and I are feeling really low at the moment, so glad we had the day off. We definitely expected something higher than that. 
I am still crossing all my fingers and praying that it's a late implanter, but I really can't seem to find any evidence to back that up, we are slowly preparing ourselves for a smaller number on Thursday, while hoping for the best obviously.

I don't know how I will be able to go to work tomorrow, and I am seriously considering taking one or two months of unpaid leave to pick me up...


----------



## Pippi_elk

Oh Billie, that's a tough result to get...I have been there before and while otd is bad this wait is twice as tough. Although mine was lower than yours as was never declared a positive, it increased a bit and then dropped but it was a week of agony. In time you can take from it the positive thing that you did get implantation and its a good sign....

These low betas are probably harder to take than a bfn but it means something did work...
Thinking of you over the next few days.

Best wishes for Thursday Lw. Really interesting to hear of their different attitude and so nice of them to send a nurse to do the injection as you not comfortable. Sending lots of positive vibes for the remaining follies to mature for Thursday. Its so nice not to be going through a lot of stress and it does probably help...we found the FET so relaxing in comparision and felt more like a weekend away in glasgow than going for any fertility treatment.


----------



## MJS24

I've sent you a PM Littlewhisper x


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi MJ, I PMd you bck  

Pippi, thanks! yeah its been fab and the landlandy at the apratment is offering to come and cook for me?? Not that I'd ever take her up , that would be ridiculous but imagine that. We said we were interested in seeing local artists work and flea markets so she has been researching like mad to find us places to go - amazing! Will let you know how I get on , it crazy I have EC at 9am then get in a taxi to go up to the hospital for 10 am and Hysto at 11 am!! 

Billie, you'll be feeling low but keep the hope burning til you know more and you will pick up because you'll see that this is a good sign that you are getting closer.


----------



## Prettypink

Billie. Good luck tomorrow really hope and pray that your numbers have doubled and you get your bfp 💜 x

Littlewhisper. Good luck for tomorrow, hope you have some nice follicles x


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks Pretty pink, appreciate it! xx


----------



## MJS24

Sorry LW, I was wishing you luck for the wrong day (I thought EC was today)!  Sorry about that, hope all goes well tomo xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hope tomorrow brings some positive news Billie


----------



## 8868dee

LW: good luck with your cycle in athens it sounds like so much easier that way apart from the travelling x gl gl routing for u xx 

Billie: goodluck with ur repeat bloods am hoping the numbers rise for u xx Good luck today huni xxx


----------



## 8868dee

Hey to everyone else 😘 

Afm: im kinda peed off with my hubbt being in the forces now to be honest  fed up of them messing up with my plans, talk about not being there for the families, when he joined we were told that they do as much as possible for the families and things surrounding them well thats not true  . Now my hubby has been told he will deffo be away when i need to do a fet transfer in march/april time  which means we cant now do a cycle till at least september  . Don't get me wrong we have been so so lucky with our ivf working but i just wanted to get bk onto the rollercoaster . I dont even know why im so down about it to be honest x


----------



## billie2015

Thanks everyone for your kind words and wishes!

Dee, I'm so sorry! I understand how frustrating it is to have your plans and timing ruined! Is there really no way you can negotiate? 

LW, how did it go? Hope the hysto wasn't too bad...

As for me, phone call 10 minutes ago, hCG levels are now at 101 (!!!) The nurse booked me in for scans and said no need for more bloods... Wait, what 100 is still very low no? Yes but more than doubled so nothing much they can do.
I am terrified, I don't know what to think, I don't know what to do. They offered to do another blood test (that I would be paying for) for "peace of mind" but I don't know if that would bring me any. I'm just very happy that it's going up, but so scared at the same time that something is going wrong... And I guess I wont know until first scan, 3 weeks from now.


----------



## Pippi_elk

OMG Billy.  I think a congrats is in order.... Or at least a tentative one. Are up getting any line on home test?  I would also want another blood test.... Maybe next Monday?  Looking back on my low numbers I never went above 20 so yours is looking much better.  But I know you can't know what to think now. I have a link to lowest and highest levels of hcg in early days so I'll see if I can find it...


----------



## Pippi_elk

Had ît bookmarked on my phone after, this is for successful pregnancies

http://www.betabase.info/chart/basic/single


----------



## littlewhisper

Billie!! Oh good girl!!! Lets keep the hope up, the force is with you hun    I was thinking about you so much and just praying it would double. Just you keep seeing those numbers rising in your minds eye, picture the thousands going up like a fruit machine    and take a day at a time xx 

I got on great thanks, all abit surreal but had EC got two little golden eggs but I'm really happy about it. Its weird I thought I'd be disappointed with such a low number but on Clomid you don't get many, the hope is to get good quality so I'm happy I responded and Penny said they were two beautiful eggs   so the fertilisation prayer is for tonight     then that they go to blast and then I leave them here and fly home to have them transfered in a couple of months when we drive here in a campervan   

Dee, oh I know it must be sooo frustrating and its true it must be so hard when you're DH is in the forces. Everyone else seems to be able to put in for holidays but you guys wont get a choice. Unless you just go for it and he joins you when he can to celebrate


----------



## mexico

Billie sounds promising I would def pay for another test otherwise you will be wondering if it was still going up. Keeping everything crossed that its a fighter xxx
Lw sounds great news praying for fertilisation 2night xxxx


----------



## billie2015

Thanks pippi,
Yes home test definitly positive this morning (and the darker I've ever seen, though still faint compared to test line), I bought another 30 tests on amazon, and I guess as long as I'm seeing positives, it's a good sign!

I will probably get another blood test anyway, £47 is not very expensive for that kind of information 
I will keep you posted!


----------



## billie2015

LW and mexico, thanks too, I didn't see your messages

LW, great news you got 2 nice eggs! I will be thinking about them tonight  And thank you so much for your prayers, apparently they worked!!! 

It is so nice to read your messages, especially because no-one knows about us cycling this time (and with these low numbers, I don't plan on telling anybody before first scan and heartbeat!)

Pippi, thanks for the link, today's min is 41, well I've got more than twice that!  But max is 16860, I don't even have a hundredth of that  Oh well I just hope it's the small 1BB that implanted late!


----------



## billie2015

More spotting / light bleeding today, still brownish/pinkish (sorry if TMI).
We have booked a blood test on Monday, hopefully it will bring some reassurance! 
I will let you know, I will probably spend a very anxious weekend!


----------



## mexico

Ah billie I am hoping the weekend goes quickly for you and that the bleeding stops xx


----------



## billie2015

Thanks mexico, I'm changing progesterone pessaries as of tomorrow (going from Lutinus to Cyclogest), I hope it will do the trick. The ones I use until now have a plastic applicator and I think (hope) it might just be irritation after 20 days of that 3 times a day.

Only time will tell, but I'm tired of waiting!!! 

By the way I want to apologise for posting too much here, I don't want to sound ungrateful after having had a positive beta, it's just that I still feel in TTC mode, I'm not sure I consider myself pregnant now.

DH went to GCRM this morning to pick up new progesterone, he met Marco and a couple of nurses that all said that they have they fingers crossed for us, it's very nice of them, but in my mind it means there is still a long way to go before they can just say "congratulations".


----------



## mexico

No need to apologise billie I am 18 weeks pregnant and still don't feel like its happening its all a constant worry!! I have never had lutinus so can't comment but have had cyclogest and found it ok. Fingers crossed xxxx


----------



## Prettypink

Hi ladies 

Billie. I'm keeping everything crossed for you and praying your numbers are going up 💜 hope the wknd goes quick for you, and please stay and keep us update to date x

Littlewhisper. Hope you get some good news and you have some nice embies, sounds like your whole experience has been pretty relaxed ☺ x

Mexico .  How you keeping ? Amazing to think your 18 weeks ,is the bump growing ? x

Dee. Hope your Ok. Must be stressful with your dh working away ,esp when you have plans. Think this emotional rollercoster can make us Feel 10 times worse about things plus when you have your heart set on a date that's it you want to get Started x

Afm scan this morning. Nurse could see left ovary fine and I think she could see four follicles a few big and some behold behind.Right ovary she really couldn't see , I had my leg nearly at my chin lol she only could see two follicles but said is more but can't see them.  Not too word at The moment as that was the case with my last two Treatments, only two of the nurses managed to find them in the end.  I'm back Mon for scan and she mentioned wed or Thurs for ec.☺
Even tho I said I wouldn't think this way I'm a wee bit sketchy as of how many eggs I will get?! Definitely don't see myself getting what I have in the past. She said  this  is the best and safest way to do it.  As I keep going over in my mind quality not quantity 😆 Xx


----------



## Prettypink

Sorry for my wording, predictive text Argh 😡😡 x


----------



## billie2015

Hey prettypink, 
How many eggs did they get out of you in the past? It's definitely quality over quantity, I know you know it, and repeating it wont help much but he! Do you know already what kind of transfer you are looking at? Single/double? 3days / 5days? Eeva?

Exciting times for you! I find EC (weirdly) the best part of an IVF cycle. You are sleeping so don't feel a thing, people are taking care of you, bringing you toasts and tea, and when you are done, there is nothing more you can do for your embies, they are in good hands 
Hope you have good news on Monday!


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi girls,

Pretty pink thats exciting that ec is happening soon!! hope they manage to find the other follicles but yes I'm now a definite advocate for quality over quantity!!

Billie , hope you get the news you want and we all hope for you. Spotting and a bit of bleeding seems to be common so wouldn't read too much unless it gets heavy but we won't even enteratin that thought. 

Mexico wow can't believe your at 18 weeks thats amazing!!! So excited for you xx

AFM just wanted to say both our little eggs fertilised!!!! Woooohooo can't believe it   only thing now is to hope they get to day five blasts, I'll know by Tuesday. What an interesting meeting with Penny. When you have hysto you get a dvd of the operation and you should have seen the inside of my womb !!  hideous, I don't blame the poor embies in the past for not hanging about. There was tons of dead tissue but worse the hidden c infection has it inflamed and it wasn't even as bad as it would have been if I hadn't taken antibiotics a few months ago. I can't believe they don't
test for this in the uk. I tested negative for normal Clamydia ( which i would expect being the good girl I was) but this they can't explain how you get it it could be std but also you can get it in jacuzzis and swimming pools which is why its so common!! mortified......   the dvd showed the doc basically cutting away all the dead tissue and hoovering me out    but he then made implantation cuts and I didn't even bleed at first which means there was so much dead tissue the blood supply wasn't getting through!!! its so awful and I'm sick that I'll never fully get rid of it. Burst into tears but Penny said its a good thing we discovered it as we can now manage a pregnancy and create the right environment. she said after 8 weeks the baby wouldn't be affected anyway so we just have to get to there. I guess I was crying for the LO wee lost as he didn't have a chance in that tangled toxic mess of a womb. she said the other embies would just have got caught up and never been able to implant. 

Anyway not to bring things down as actually its good we now know, but i could have wasted a lot of money trying and trying. DH's sperm was also much better after the prednisilone. He has now left three vials of good quality sperm with the added benefits of prednisilone so he doesn't have to take it anymore   in fact he may never need to contribute again  

Thanks for your support guys as I shouldn't even be on this thread !! LWxx


----------



## littlewhisper

PS meant to say that it wasn't the catheter they left in yesterday it was the cannula... can you imagine??


----------



## billie2015

LW, great news about fertilisation!!! both eggs! 100%!
Pretty pink I hope you read that, there is no better way of illustrating quality over quantity!

LW, crazy story your hysto, but at least you know more! Hope she can really do something about it. And great news about DH sample, prednisilone seems to be working wonders!
I will be thinking about your fertilised eggs over the next few days, hope they make it to blast! Would they transfer both if they do?


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Hey Girls,

Sorry its taken me so long to post. Im afarid we were a BFN, this was round 3 of IVF over 2.5 years, 7 embryo transfers and a miscarriage, i have given up. I have decided to adopt, quite excited about the prospect now the decision has been made, ill be looking to adopt a 2, 3 4 years old, then i dont need to worry about nighttime feeds and dirty nappies!  I think i may needto wait 6 months after IVF failure to be be able to adopt, well so i read, which is a bit annoying, as i want to start now!

Billie, im sooooooooooooooooo delighted for you, all sounds great, as long as your bloods are on the rise, them thats great news! Positive!

Lw, good luck to you, keep us updated, very exciting, cannot believe your whole " womb story" that sounds horrific, just awful, to think that all that could be going on inside any of us and we dont know. This has to be your time, good luck, and great news re these quality embies!

pretty, good luck re your egg coolection when it comes.

Love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Prettypink

Forever hopeful.  Sorry to hear it was a bfn 😔 life can be so cruel, after everything we put ourselves through and for nothing.  Good luck with your adoption process, exciting times a head.  And thank you for the kind words x

Littlewhisper . Great new all your eggs fertilised 😆 hope they are getting bigger by the minute ,all sounding positive x

Billie. Are you still spottin?  Try not worry too much know easier said than done, but can be normal plus maybe a bit of late implantation bleed.  Stay positive 💞  oh Afm we didn't dicuss if we're doing a 3dt or 5dt, we had spoke about Eeva at the beginning but all depends on how many eggs we get. My first treatment we got 13 and second 19 but 14 mature.  Definitely don't think I'll get near that but at the end of the day getting all those eggs hasn't brought us any luck yet?! So  it's all about the quality ☺ eek everything getting closer x


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear foreever hopeful. Glad to see thought that you have alternatives to explore as I do think it helps to have something else to focus on. Yea i think you need to wait 6 Mts after fertility treatment but I think that emotionally you will need that just to get over the ivf and all associated pain and grief that comes with that. Give yourself time and be kind to yourself, you've have a tough time.

Great news Lw that both fertilised, hoping they keep progressing to day 5. Amazing about the hysto view and all the dead tissue they removed. It should improve your chances greatly now that its all 'in order' so to speak. Yea can imagine you felt the last bfp didn't have a chance in that environment but you'll never know the real reason....you don't know for sure it was the womb lining or if there was some chromosomal issues.
Amazing to see the DVD of it all...wonder do you get to see such DVDs if you got it done in UK? Haven't heard of anyone seeing theirs before. Hope you Have a safe anxiety less flight home.

Billie, I got slight bleeding after taking the crinone gel. I was only on it once a day but after a few weeks I started to spot. What worked for me was to not push the applicator as far up...I think it might have been irritating my cervix. The progesterone still stayed up there but the spotting stopped. Yea I know the levels of that beta chart are really high for the max but don't think that is anything to be concerned about...you are well above the lowest. Fingers x for Monday...but I found these repeated hcg testing defiantly tougher than the 2ww, not to diminish the toughness of the 2ww for those going through it but these beta testing drags on and on..and you don't know what to think.


----------



## littlewhisper

Thanks for all your messages !   

Forever, so so sorry to hear about your BFN, its so unfair. I think you're very brave to make the decision to move to adoption and I'm sure it'll bring all the joy you deserve. Good luck with it and let us know how you get on, its an exciting step. xx 

Billie, yeah it was pretty crazy to see, not sure how if they transfer both if they go to blast didn't ask but I guess they probably will given my age. how you getting on has the bleeding stopped ? xx

Pretty pink thanks for your message, we were so delighted that they both fertilised. I think Penny's husband is a bit of a legend as embryologists go, its an art to him !! 

Pippi, thanks its weird because the chinese doctor I went to way back kind of hit the nail on the head. He said it was the womb environment if implantation wasn't working and blood stasis. I think the herbs wouldn't have got rid of the chlamidia but would have helped nourish. I might do a bit more acupunture, will see. Not sure if you get to see them in the UK. When i was wheeled out of theatre I was delirious and asked the male nurse to " rememeber my dvd" he held it up and said " you have DVD, I bring popcorn!!"    
yes hopefully stress free flight, it  was so smooth on way here until the last ten minutes and then we must have hit a pocket because the plane really tossed about, even DH looked worried - hideous, think the pilot was rushing  
Anyway I forgot to say, if they go to blast Penny wants me to go out next cycle which was a shock as we weren't planning our road trip til April. Means I'd need to fly out for a day - yuck more flights, not keen!  but will do what it takes


----------



## billie2015

Foreverhopeful, so sorry about your bfn  It's good that you are looking at other options though, I was really interested by the adoption too, what put me off is the waiting times. But I have volunteered in an orphanage and really realise how much these kids need a family. I'm sure you'll make a loving mum to any of them! Would you be adopting siblings or just the one? 
When they say 6 months, can't you start putting the file together before that? But I would understand why they have these regulations.

Prettypink, how are you feeling? Hope your follicles are growing, and although you might not get 14 eggs this time, you might have better fertilisation rate, and better quality embryos! Keep us posted!

Pippi, thanks for the message, yes this wait between betas is as bad as the 2ww! Though I try to tell myself that I'm already so lucky to have seen that second line that far.

LW, next month! wow, nice! I know it doesn't fit with your road trip, but there is evidence that an embryo has 70% more chances to implant on the cycle after an hysteroscopy, so might be for the best!

As for me, still bleeding, more and more red, but not bigger quantities. Starting to worry. Had a (disguting) clot this morning too. I keep testing though, and it's still positive (and today a bit darker than two days ago), but I don't know what all that red blood comes from! I really really badly want an ultrasound, though I know you are not able to see anything before you hcg level reach 1000-1500, so I just have to wait... all day and everyday. This is my first ever positive test, so do I dare say my first ever pregnancy and it's way less relaxing that TTC! Why couldn't have just a boring, normal one  But hey, I'm trying to keep up the positive thinking, and I've started bed rest whenever I can (now), it seems to help with the bleeding a bit, but that might just be gravity


----------



## Prettypink

Morning ladies 

Billie. Not long now till your app. How are You? Just wanted to wish you good luck 💜 really do hope your bloods have doubled x

Littlewhisper.  Looks like things could be happening sooner ☺ exciting times. When you due home?  Safe journey x

Afm scan dsy tomorrow so hopefully know more and the plan of action. Tried not to think about how many I'll have ect.  Had a bit of down day yesterday, was a miserable day and so was my mood lol.  Think everything getting so close and it's scary.  Really haven't felt great on the meds, upset tummy, feeling sick, sore head,  they all seem to come and go but Def not felt myself.  Oh and my tummy is double the size or more no joke 😮 so uncomfortable in my trousers, wouldn't mind the same If I was pregnant ☺  sorry for the moaning. Will be glad to finish the meds, then it will be the stress/nervous of ec, et, tww Argh the joys of ivf 😷😷 praying for those bfp

Hi to everyone else xx


----------



## billie2015

prettypink, sorry to hear you're not feeling so well. I am sending you lots of positive thoughts! Hopefully you'll still be able to stop these meds and go to EC! Have you tried relaxation exercises? I was listening to Zita West's, a bit repetitive after 2 weeks, but I believe it helped.
I have my fingers crossed for a good day for us both tomorrow!

As for me, after bleeding red for 3 days, and passing a clot this morning (I kid you not, it felt as if I was laying a jelly egg) pretty scary and weird experience, everything seems to have settled. No more bleeding red (occasional brown spotting but definitely the progesterone kind), no more clots and no cramping either. So I think it's either very good sign, or a bad one (miscarriage over). I keep testing positive, but I know it would take time for the hCG to leave my body anyways.
I am so tired of waiting! Fortunately I have blood test tomorrow morning, so should get some sort of news in the afternoon. After all the bad symptoms ( I ticked all the boxes of symptoms of miscarriage), I feel the only way there is still a baby inside me is a miracle (but I want to keep positive, so I have been looking for miracle-related baby names  )

Hope you girls had a nice weekend!


----------



## mexico

Sounds an awful weekend for you both pretty pink and billie. Good luck for tomorrow will be thinking positive for you both xx


----------



## MJS24

Sorry to hear that Billie, I hope tomorrow confirms for you one way or the other.  Will be thinking of you x


----------



## FertileRoad

Littlewhisper - I am with you on why does the UK not test for all the tests the Euro does.
I had my Vitamin D test taken at the Zita West Clinc I sent it away and the results are shocking my Vit D is 60 nmol/L the levels should be at least 75 for optimal reproductive health. For IVF outcome level to be 100nmol/L - furious that GCRM dont test for this could have saved me £6000. Having a low Vit D Level causes miscarriage!!!

Considering sending my AF sample to Penny - for the hidden c test - Littlewhisper which day of your cycle did you send? I have mine at the moment.

You may wonder why I have had my Vit D tested as I am going through neuro tests for TIA stroke which I had in November and now they think I have autoimmune condition MS - which if your Vit D is low its a contribution.


----------



## littlewhisper

just popping on to wish Billie all the best for this morning    

fertileroad, it doesn't matter wht day of your AF you take a sample but probabaly easiest on the heaviest day as long as you get a few drops, i then mixed it with a small amount of 'contact lens saline solution ' to stop it drying out in transit and then just sent it royal mail labelled as a 'gift'

AFM got home safely , it was actually a great flight, very smooth wish they could all be like that  

MJS24 meant to say check the flight times for going to Athens as Easyjet are the only ones doing it in 4hrs the others can take 13hrs!! theres no way you'd get me to do that but you might not mind   good luck anyway with whatever you decide x


----------



## Prettypink

Hi ladies 

Billie. Hoping you get good news from your results    x

Littlewhisper. Glad to hear your home safely. So what's your next steps? Seems like your whole experience went really quick. Doesn't seem that long ago you were saying you had booked your flights x

Fertileroad. Definitely think staying in this country we should all get vitamin D. Makes you wonder why clinics here don't do all these tests?! x

Afm.  Well the nurse said everything is coming along just nicely. Again wasn't the clearest on one side. She said I have 6 good sized and roughly another 5/6 behind so back wed for scan then ec Fri. Seems alot of days injections and pretty slow but she seemed happy with the way things were going,  you've got to trust them.  From what I'm seeing they prefer to keep things calm and slowl.  So another few days of injections and hopefully by Wednesday I'm good to go, but again I'd rather be patient until I'm really ready xx


----------



## billie2015

mexico, MJS, LW and prettypink, thanks for the messages.

Fertile road, crazy thing about vitamin D, I never heard of it, crazy thing, I will defo look into it.

LW, glad to hear to go back okay!

Prettypink, looks like you should get a decent number of eggs on friday! Hang in there, hope time flies by.

As for me, waiting on the phone call, but I tested this morning and, although still positive, it was fainter! I was not expecting that at all seeing as all my tests usually get darker. I am so stressed out I can't think of anything else. Gosh, this is torture!
Only positive of the day is, if my bloods show hcg still increasing at good pace, the nurse agreed on booking me a scan on Friday to check if there is a sack in the right place. But after the urine test, I'm wondering if we'll even get to that point.


----------



## billie2015

Well it's over for us... 47 
I have to go back - again - on Wed just to make sure (I don't really see the point but I understand).
I'm tired, and devastated!


----------



## Josie1

Sorry to hear that Billie, thinking of you   x


----------



## littlewhisper

Aw Billie, I'm so sorry    thats such sad news , we all wanted it to be a little miracle. You have been so brave and positive. I will happen for you , I'm so sure of it but take time just now to heal, nature can be cruel but it usually has good reason. Rest your body and your mind and then you can get back on and try again when you're ready xx

Pretty pink yes it was a short protocol, its mild IVF really just using Clomid for a few days ( in my case 9) and then EC. The most relaxed cycle I've ever done. We had to leave our wee embies in Greece   but I find out tomorrow if they are good enough to be frozen!!     i keep seeing the two follicles on the scan screen and hearing Penny saying " you have two beautiful eggs" I felt proud of them!! So just hope they have what it takes . Then if they are good enough to freeze I've to go out next cycle to have them put back !!


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear Billie. I was wiped out about after my week of repeated treating and your levels were looking better than me so I imagine the let down is even worse. Big hugs... 
While it is a good sign that you got implantation You need to recover and take care of yourself over the next while.... 

Welcome back lw. Glad I had a good flight. Do up get a daily report on your embies ? They must nearly be at blastocyte now? 

Good luck pretty pink for Friday.. 

I self medicate vit D foreeverhopefull. Never got the checked at gp or gcrm. But after the first neg cycle started on it after doing research on agates posts. When I had my 12 wk scan I asked consultant and she was fine with me continuining. I take 1000 iu vit D3 from solgar.


----------



## Prettypink

So sorry to hear Billie, life can be so cruel and everything we have been through for nothing.  You have been so positive through it and really wish I had your positivity.  You did get that positive line and something did happen ❤
Massive hugs, take care xx


----------



## billie2015

Thanks everyone,
I might take some time off writing in this forum, but I will definitly check up on LW blasts and prettypink's ec, et and 2ww. I will probably just stop posting for a wee while.


----------



## mexico

So sorry to hear that Billie u take care xxxxx


----------



## foreverhopefull2013

Billie, so desperately sorry, I've had a chemical too, not nice. Thinking of you, give your brain a rest, stay safe xxxx


----------



## 8868dee

Billie: im so sorry how things have ended badly for u xx xx sending u all my love xx 

Lw: I have no way of getting to my clinic coz my friend who took me last time wasn't interested in taking me even tho she said she would her face said another thing lol x ill just wait till he gets bk x it is frustrating but that's military life x wow this hidden C thing can be quite serious then x and to think I had never heard of it before this site xxx glad they managed to create the right environment for ur embies xx gl with finding out if they r ok to be blasts xx routing for u xx 

Pretty pink: yeah it is hard when they mess up my plans as I wanted to cycle in March so if we have bfp baby would be due december coz my first miscarriage from ivf was due 12/12/12 so wanted to apst mark that date of we was successful but never mind nowt I can do x do u have a scan today ?? If so gl xx 

Forever-hopeful : so sorry u had a bfn xx this journey is so cruel at times xx hope ur ok and gooduck with your future plans of adopting xx 

Fertileroad: I have never heard of vitD being s cause for miscarriages x do u know of this can be a test I could go to my doctor for ? As I have had many miscarriages. 

Afm: sorry about my little rant about Dh job interfering with my fet plans just upsets me sometimes  we have decided tho to do it when he gets bk as im unable to get there due to me not driving as im epileptic which  now ok with x


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi girls,

Dee, of course I forgot about your epilepsy, thats a shame your friend won't take  you, if i remember you're near Helensburgh?? Its a bit awkward for getting to GCRM   Aw  but just wait for your DH , it'll be worth the wait  

Fertile rd, thats interesting about vit D, but my GP check my levels way back and mine were 64 and she said that was fine, there is Vit D in the Boots conception pills think it 10 ug , wnder if thats enough to top it up. DH has been taking supplements but maybe I should too?

Forever, so so sorry to hear you had  BFN  . Its must be a difficult decision to make to move to adoption but I'm sure it'll bring you as much happiness  having a little one to give all your love to   best of luck to you xx

Thansk Pippi for you message, well I got mixed news yesterday but Now am feeling a bit more positive. We lost one, it arrested at day 4. The other they wanted to take to day 6 as it wasn't quite where it should be for freezing but Penny said it was no big deal and that it would get there. DH and I were a bit gutted not to have two but Penny came back and said we should be really pleased, its normally only 50% of fertilised eggs get to balst even in trusted young donors so to have 50% for a 43yr old is great. Well it cheered me up   someone said its better to have a day 5 balst but you do get some successes with day 6, heres hoping.

So we are just waiting to hear baout it today. Its so hard to decide what to do. One girl on the serum thread said shes going to do a natural cycle next and collect her own egg that cycle as well as the FET. She suggested this but I'm just thinking its an expensive way just to collect on egg. I paid for two cycles ( one of which I've used) but would need to use the other one to collect my egg next ccyle and think I'd rather wait and get a crop !!  

Will let you all now how it goes.

Billie hope you're ok hun, hang in there we're all here for you xx


----------



## Prettypink

Hi ladies 

Billie.  Been thinking about you and hope you and your dh are as well as can be expected ❤ x

Littlewhisper.  Sorry to hear you lost a emby but great your other one is coming on! Hope this one is a little fighter x

Dee. Glad to hear you and your dh have decided to wait till he's home. Will be nice to have him with you when going through it and being able to support each other when back on this emotional rollercoster x

Afm scan today. Looking good from what the nurse said. A good amount of follicles from 16, 17, 18 and I'm sure one at 22. I have a handful at 14 and below.  Lining looking good and progesterone rising.  Took booster tonight, drug free day tomorrow 😃 and ec Fri . As much as things are looking good today still very anxious and know we Have A long way To Go .  Hope we get some good mature follicles and hoping my dp sample is good that we get fertilisation.  Just taking each day and praying for a miracle xx 

Hi to everyone Else xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Pretty pink thats great news!! sounds like you have really good sized follicles   and everything is lining up nicely. Its so lovely to have a drug free day    will check in and see how you get on on Friday, wishing you lots of golden eggs    

AFM  we got one good blast in the freezer woooooohooooo!!!  just so delighted as we've never had anything to freeze before


----------



## MJS24

Littlewhisper/Billie - I have sent you both PM's.

Prettypink - good news re your follicles!  Good luck with EC tomorrow, will be thinking of you x


----------



## mexico

Lw that's great news so pleased for you. 
Pretty pink good luck tomorrow xxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Good luck tomorrow pretty pink

Great Lw, that you have a blastocyte frozen. It's hard to know what to do next. Does serum advise that chances of succes are higher the month after hysto ? Could you take Clomid again next month and have EC and transfer back the good fresh ones on day 5 and the frozen one? But then does Clomid thin the lining so it would be better to transfer on a normal natural cycle? Having had the sucess with the FET I always have in the back of my mind if because it was a normal cycle the Embie had a better chance. 
Sorry I am not giving much advice...
Unless you do one more Clomid cycle and then transfer back on a natural cycle. That involves 2 more trips to Greece though but you would only need to stay there for a very short time. 

Hope you are holding up ok Billie


Sorry to hear Dee that you have to postpone your fet. What's meant to be is meant to be..
We had to postpone our 2nd Ivf by a few months as DH had had ankle surgery...I hated loosing those few months and waiting but maybe I would never have a embie to freeze and give a BFP if we had cycled when we originally planned to.


----------



## 8868dee

LW: yeh It will be easier too as when he gets bk and its not long really to wait, I mean it's marxh already look how fast that has gone x . Sorry about ur poor embie not making it but it's better that it happens then than inside ur body as it could of had an effect on the other embryo x also I had 5 day 5embies and 1 day 6 and my day 5 got me pg so don't worry about what day a blast it is love x it's good it got to blast woohoo x x penny knows what she is doing love x gl xx am routing for ur little blastie xx 

Pretty pink: yeah Dh wanted to be here too so I'm glad he will be now x Goodluck today with ec hun x hope u get some lovely looking eggies and remember quality not quantity xx thinking of u xx 

Pippi: im a firm believer in what's meant to be is meant to be x perhaps by trying to get a bfp and baby due same month my first miscarriage was due isn't supposed to be I don't know but I don't mind waiting x as long as my Dh will be by my side x 

Afm: well Dh goes away soon and we have decided to take the girls to Disneyland Paris when he gets back because we have the savings to do it x we just need a bit more for spening money x. We r taking them when he gets nk before our fet and we are not going to tell our Dd1 until we r at the French airport lol she has wanted to go for ages and I just want her to experience it before she grows up too much even tho she is almost 14 x she is very young for her age and will love it x so will Layla and Dh and I lol x


----------



## FertileRoad

Good Morning Girls - its the end of the line for me with GCRM - my AMH has been confirmed as 0.4 by Zita West clinic. So its pointless to go down the OE. Zita West told me to take time out and look after myself. So maybe thats what I should do. Feeling a little tearful, I can feel a headache starting already. I am to increase my Vit D and keep testing it all the time, get more blood tests for my blood clotting and take high does  vit DHa - omega - eat more oily fish, folic acid and a multi vitamin.

I wish all the girls well on the journey you are going through now and wish you all the best for the future. I will pop on by and let you all now what happens in my future. Take care x


----------



## Prettypink

Sorry to hear that Fertileroad, take care of yourself x

Thank you everyone for your well wishes Xx 

Ec went well, 9 eggs ☺ a bit tender. Embryologist said 2 out of the 9 might be behind but still doing their thing so will find out this afternoon how many injected.  Dp sample was good she said, we didn't ask number or anything just wanted to know it was usable as it effected fertilisation in our last treatment but she said she had plenty to pick from.. So just a waiting game, still pretty anxious and nervous tbh.. Xx


----------



## billie2015

prettypink, that's great! 9 is a pretty good number! Hope quality is there too and you got lots of injected eggs tonight! I will be thinking about them tonight, and hopefully you will get some good news tomorrow!
How much are you expecting, fertilisation-wise?


----------



## Prettypink

Thanks Billie. 7 out of the 9 injected so next hurdle is fertilisation. The dreaded phone call tomorrow and then Monday for transfer. That's if things go well. I'm just so anxious because of my last bfn,  we went from being on I high with all the eggs we got to then being brought back down with the phone call about the fertilisation.  The embroyoist seemed up beat but you just don't know what way it's going.  All I can do is  

How are you? Takes time to digest everything and except whats happened. You know we're always here, people/family try to understand but unless their going through it they really don't, know it's difficult for them and seeing what we go through xx


----------



## billie2015

Prettypink, 7 is good, hopefully good news tomorrow too. These few days are really tough, you need to be positive, for you, but you also want to prepare yourself for bad news. Hope the weekend flies by! Are you going for single or double transfer on Monday?
Keep us posted tomorrow.

Here, not so bad, I'm drawning myself in work. Getting over the chemical slowly. But I'm still avoiding people as much as I can as I can't stand even the most natural "how are you?" question in the morning. So I've been working from home all week. But I'm feeling better. 
I haven't told a lot of people about it, and I know no-one can understand like you girls do. 
I actually stopped talking about it after my friend was quite insensitive, she said that I should trust that God will make it happen for me (she is a very religious person, I'm not and she knows it), not even through IVF, that he did it for Sarah (Abraham's wife, I'll spare you the story, but she did have to wait over 25 years). She is the only friend that knows I have to go through ivf, and comes to me with that!!! I tried to tell her that I can't just wait for a miracle and that I really did not want to hear that but she insisted with more stories  . I love her to bits, but this once I just couldn't take it, and now, I'm kind of avoiding been alone with her.

Anyhow, I'm turning bitter, I need to focus on the positives, 1) I did get a positive test, furthest we've ever gone. 2) I have an NHS appointment in 6 weeks so I know the next step. 3) I'm still young. 4) I have a 5 days backcountry skiing trip in April in Lapland, I will be able to ski like crazy and go to saunas.


----------



## 8868dee

Fertile road: im so so sorry hun xx please do let us know how u r in the future xx take care sweetie xx 

Pretty pink: wow 9 eggs that's brilliant lovey xx and 7 injected woohoo x let's hope they get extra Jiggy tonight and fertilise over night x 

Billie: sorry ur friend isn't very sensitive about ur chemical x I was brought up with religion and lost my faith a long while ago for one reason or another. She shouldn't try to force her beliefs on u that's not what Christianity is about
X don't get me wrong she is allowed to believe in whatever she wants but she shouldn't say crap like that when u clearly don't and certainly u don need that from a friend x  x hope ur ok xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Fertile so sorry to hear that, I hope what ever decision you take brings you happiness. Take care of yourself  

7 out of 9 injected is promising, fingers crossed for fantastic fertilisation    let us know how you get on tomorrow xx

Dee trip to Disney sounds great and bet you all have a ball. Its good to have something like that to look forward to  

Billie, even people close to you will say the wrong things , my best friend kept sayign " just you wait when you are not thinking about it it will happen" ...eh no    but you have to forgive because in the end they are trying to support you they just aren't in a position to understand. Thats great you ahve a holiday to look forward to and take your mind off all this . Yes its better for you to focus on being positive as you say you are young, you got pregnant, you're 2/3 there!!  xx


----------



## Prettypink

Hey ladies the 7 fertilised and are now in Eeva 💜  such a massive relief, transfer Monday ☺ Stood by my phone from half 9 this morning, heart racing, they didn't phone till after 10?! Was a very anxious wait, plus I was working at half 10 so was all a bit hectic..  Now for Monday to come xx

Thanks everyone for your well wishes , back to work xx


----------



## billie2015

Wow!!! 100% fertilisation rate, that is absolutely amazing prettyping! You should be proud of your soon to be embryos!  
Great job there, hopefully Monday will be good news too!


----------



## Prettypink

Thanks Billie, a massive relief!!! 💜 but know we still have to see what Monday brings when we get told the grades Argh another anxious hurdle.. I'm still very bloated and uncomfortable if I'm being honest was a bit worried incase I was developing mild ohss, hoping by Monday it's wore off xx

Didn't get a chance to respond to what you said about your friend.  Sometimes people just say the wrong thing maybe not in their eyes but to us it can be.. I don't know if it's just they don't know what to say and it just comes out?! Sometimes my mum can just come out with comments and I know she means well but I would rather she just didn't say anything.. 

Will be nice to get a holiday,  will hopefully take your mind off ttc as much as it always in the back of your mind it's good to have a focus and a change of scenery. Recharge the batteries.  And as Littlewhisper says you got 2 out of 3  💜  xx


----------



## billie2015

Good luck for tomorrow Prettypink, keep us posted! Hope you are feeling better now, and I wish you all the best, hope you have great quality embryos, and a few make it to freezing!

You're right about what friends say, I know they mean well, it's just impossible to say the right thing!


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi girls,

Prettypink I wrote post yesterday to say congratulations on your amazing fertilisation  but lost it and was so tried I couldn't retype sorry!   Really hoping they progress well and you get fab ones to transfer, it all sounds great so far!!

Billie hope your doing ok.

Pippi, thanks, I wrote to you too in that post and waffled on in indecision about what to do next so you'll be gald taht you were spared    I since got an email from Penny suggesting I do a standard mild stim cycle which is like a normal IVF cycle but she doesn't give you such high doses. So thinking that way I get to use my part B of the two package deal this year ( before I get any older !! ) and still have one in the bank. If it works and I get pregnant then i wouldn't have to worry about cycling again while having a baby to look after ( running ahead with this as you can see  ) would just do FETand maybe immune support. 

So this means I probably do need to go to Athens next cycle on my own   which will possibly be around end of March. Hopefully weather will be better as someone posted that thier flight had a big jolt and everyone gasped - I would have passed out !!   DH has said we need to stay until after the election May 6th before we do the road trip so if you go early I'll still be here  

Hi to Dee and anyone else xx


----------



## Prettypink

Hi ladies 

That's me pupo 💜  very mixed emotions.  Embroyoist explained everything before transfer.  Not so good news that all embryos were low prodicters by Eeva 😔  other the other hand when she checked them she said we had a little fighter at 7/8 and one behind at 6/8 and the rest were showing some fragmentation.  So pretty mixed emotions knowing  none were high prodicters.  Just need to pray they are both little fighters 💕 and they stick xx

Hope everyone ok, sorry for the me/down post xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Prettypink, sorry your feeling down hun but I just have to say TOSH !!! to that EEVA analysis. I would never do Eeva again for the reason that I have honestly heard of way more girls getting pregnant on low predictors than high, in fact heard so many sad stories from high predictors that I just thought next time give me a low predictor and surprise us all   honestly hand on heart. I transferred three high predictors and it didn't make a difference. You have faith hun and the fighters can be the ones that win the race!! I am sending you a mass of positive vibes                  

LW xx


----------



## Prettypink

Thank you so much Littlewhisper,  means so much when your feeling low to read a comment like that 💜  I'm just praying they fight to stay where they are.. Surprisingly No tears yet, I'm just gonna try stay positive maybe they have still to come.  Going away a few days so hopefully keep us busy and not over think everything. Very much an emotional rollercoster,  on a high one day to be taken away the next day!!  Thanks again for your message xx


----------



## mexico

Pretty pink I had a medium and a high predictor replaced in my fresh cycle which resulted in a chemical pregnancy. We then had 2 low predictors that went to blast which were replaced in natural cycle resulting in me being 19 weeks pregnant! I was to like you and didn't hold out much hope but it goes to prove like lw says eeva isn't always right. I would def not spend the money using it again! Anyway congratulations on pupo hope you can rest up for a few days xx


----------



## Prettypink

Thank you Mexico, gives me hope ❤  trying to stay positive and hope they stick.  Definitely helps on here and reading others experiences. Hope your keeping well xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Pretty pink, I had 3 high predictors transferred in fresh cycle and chemical. The medium predictor was frozen and gave me a bfp. So as others said EVAA is not completely accurate so don't give up on your low predictors.

Ok Lw so you go for a low drug dose more standard Ivf with fresh trasnfer next month ? So you'd be out there on your own for EC? At least they seem to offer you lots of assistance so hopefully you feel ok about that. Yea think it's good to go sooner rather than later and then it's quite soon after the hysto so hopefully maximasing your chance. How many eggs does she think you will get from this milder protocol ? 
Didn't realise the election was 6th may!!...sounds terribly ignorant of me but May also  has a different focus for me! We kinda tune out of all that election stuff in Northern Ireland as its all basically about Nationalism v Unionisim and not about the stuff that matters. As do most people here, hence the same old faces keep getting voted in.
So you're still planning a 3 month road trip ?

Sorry to hear Foreeverhopeful aobut the low AMH and having to accept the news and all that it means. Yes pop in and update us on your progress...
Take some time out and ponder on how you want to proceed.....whether it be adoption, de or just surrounding yourself with neices and nephews etc.
We should almost have a post gcrm thread somewhere for people who are no longer cycling at gcrm but still want to keep in touch now and then.


----------



## billie2015

Hey prettypink, how are you doing? How was your first week of being pupo?
When is your otd?

Hope you're feeling better and confident about your two embryos on board!


----------



## Prettypink

Hi Billie I'm going crazy if I'm being honest 😶 don't know how I'm gonna manage, test should be the 21st but that's a Saturday and they don't do bloods so won't be till the 23rd. Dp wants to wait till then, he said if I test before he doesn't want to know he would rather wait so I'll just wait with him, if it doesn't work I might even get my af before then.  This is definitely the worse part. Not had any symptoms,  a sharp pain yesterday which literally came and went, then I woke up thinking I had one during the night?!  But then I'm thinking did I or was it a dream lol breast sore but putting that down to pessaries. 

I'm trying to stay positive and pray my little embies are fighter's and stick, up and down tbh.

How's you?  Xx


----------



## billie2015

Prettypink, most of symptoms are down to pessaries anyway, but sharp pain is definitly good sign, I remember having had one too this time, but thought it was a bit late to be implantation... turns out it was a late implantation so the pain might have been linked.
I really hope it's good sign for you! Fingers crossed! 
9 days till OTD, I know that feeling of going crazy! Hang in there!

Here, ups and downs, I have been putting on crazy hours at work + running (I ran so fast yesterday I thought I was going to faint afterwards) so it feels good to be doing something. I am also trying to make plans for immediate future (2015) without a baby, and I'm planning nice holidays, we are thinking about asking some unpaid leave this summer and go somewhere sunny for a month, I really do miss the sun here... To be decided, but then, with the NHS coming there is always the "but what if we cycle at this time" question, I am so fed up of having my calendar around ivf cycles... 
Anyways, getting better, but still need time... 
DH also contacted Dr. Ramsay in London to see if he could do something for us, trying to better our chances a little, we'll see.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi ladies 

Sorry for being MIA for so long .I just couldn't deal with anything ivf and needed a break . I contacted gcrm the other week to look at cycling before our hols in may and  broke down after . Think i have been quite down January & February . We've decided to have a few months off - we are off to Las Vegas so concentrating on our holiday planning and trying to loose a bit of weight .over the years ive put on around 3 stone and just never been able to stick to loosing it with all the ivf cycles .I'm finally in the zone for our holiday and hopefully may help with my next cycle in the summer . But as for that I can't see it ever working and feel ready to move to adoption - dh on the other hand wants to try again so well give it one more shot in the summer . I'm feeling like a new woman now - with all the stress being lifted . 

Pippi & Mexico  :so glad to hear all is going well for you both . Makes us realise it can happen ! 

LW : great news you have a frostie and good luck for your FET 

Billie : I'm so sorry to read about what you've went through on your last cycle . Hope your recovering  . Great to read your off to see Mr Ramsay . He can work miracles and is such a lovely man . Ive read so many positive stories on other threads about him .

Pretty pink : good luck on your 2ww .

Hi to everyone else and I hope your all well xxx


----------



## billie2015

MrsG, it's so nice to hear from you! Enjoy your holiday planning! I so understand taking time off! Make the most of it! Good luck losing weight too, I went through that in 2013, I found that counting the calories I eat / the calories I burn exercising really helped me, but I understand it's not for everyone (a great website for that is myFitnessPal). I did manage to lose 2 stones that year but after 2014 and 3 ivf cycles I gain 10lbs  Trying to get back to it now.

Anyways it's really nice to read that you feel new and more stress-free! Keep it up! 
I also considered adoption, I really like the idea and would love to adopt, but my only concern is the time it takes between when you're ready and when you actually get to meet your kid. Because I'm french I think I would have to go through the process in France, and it's around 6 years (!!!) but I hear the process in UK is way shorter. 

Hope everyone is having a great sunday!


----------



## MJS24

Hi Mrs G!

I totally get what you mean about needing a break from IVF, I was like that after my failed cycle in Decemmber and it was a huge relief, I felt like I was back to myself again.  Unfortunately it didn't last long though...

I'm also off to Vegas soon, 4th April.  When do you go? Xx


----------



## MJS24

Also, Mrs R (sorry called you Mrs G in last post!), if you are considering one more cycle them have a look at Serum in Athens.  I had a phone consultation the other day.  If we are paying again then we are doing this rather than GCRM again.  They seem to take sperm problems a lot more seriously, they have given me a prescription to put my hubby on "sperm protocol" when we get back from Vegas.  They also do IMSI/PICSI.  Cost of flights/accommodation/treatment not far off cost of a GCRM cycle. Xx


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Hi Billie :aww 10lbs not bad at all . My BMI must be around 35 just now so far to high  . Have lost a bit these last few weeks .  6 years is shocking - I thought it was around 1 year here but maybe I'm wrong . When is your next Nhs appt ?

Mjs24 : that's great news - wow not long now . We are off the 9th may - can't wait . I know I should really look at otter clinics but it's just so much easier in Glasgow . My dh had zero sperm a lot if the time so that led to delays in our 1st cycle and 2nd cycle - took around 6 months both times to get any frozen so I'm not sure how that would work with moving clinic ? We have frozen back up at Gcrm . What is sperm protocol ? Also not sure what Imsi /picsI are ? X


----------



## MJS24

It is antibiotics and vitamins for the man to go on for 40 days.  The results on here from people who have done it seem to be amazing, not sure why it's not done in this country.  It helps DNA damage in sperm as well as improves count/motility/morphology.

IMSI is like ICSI but more advanced and helps them to pick the best sperm.  Only a place in London and Manchester do it in the UK.  I'm not sure what PICSI actually is but same kinda thing, for bad sperm.

The consultant told me I would be wasting my money doing another cycle now as it won't work!!  Talk about honesty...  She says we need to try and improve sperm first.

Would you consider donor sperm before moving to adoption? I'm slowly starting to accept that we may need to go down this route. 

Where you staying in Vegas?  We are staying at the Aria, can't wait.  Been to Vegas before but not that hotel x


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Oh interesting . Gcrm do recommend wellman ( at your reviews appt). We went to see mr Ramsay in London and he put my dh on a course of tamoxifen for 3 months . There was no changes so he prescribed a further 3 months and with our last treatment the embryologist rid say there was a good improvement in motility ( but no more sperm ). Maximum numbers seem to be 10 we motile swimmers for us .never had any more than this .why did they say you'd be wasting your money if you get to blast ? No my dh isn't for it and I'm not sure how I feel -  I feel itd be easier using double donor but he's also against that . 
We are staying at the Wynn again - we looked at the aria .  Looks amazing xxx


----------



## MJS24

We didn't get to blast, slowed down on day 4 due to DNA damage in sperm and so she said same thing would happen again if we don't take some sort of action to improve the sperm.  You should have a read on the Greek threads, a lady called Agate has written a really useful thread about Serum.  There is no charge for phone consultation so might be worth you getting I touch even just for another opinion x


----------



## MJS24

Have you ever done NHS Mrs R or are you on the waiting list? X


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

No we were on waiting list and missed an appt last feb and I've never phoned again to follow up .we should be top of the list as been on it for 3 or 4 years now - prob back dated to 4 yrs as we 1st attended Monklands before getting referred yo the royal but as I say I've not followed it up .  I'd really need to get my BMI down under 30 but dh doesn't want to go through Nhs as we wasted so many appts with 3 months in between to turn up and nothing get done but to ask for another semen analysis . It was the same doctor we had paid to see privately at Gcrm years before . Plus I don't actually think I was out on the icsi waiting list yet as they were trying yo decide if my dh needed surgical sperm retreival . Don't think he'd be yo kern to go back on medication now but he's not had another sa since last year xxx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Dee or Pippi can you advise how much gcrm charge for FET? Dee hope you feel better about not cycling until later and hope you and your girls have a fab time in Disneyland...sounds fab.

Pippi I hope you and bump are doing well , not long to go now! 

Lw great news about your little blast waiting on you in Athens x sounds like you have a good plan in place x fingers crossed for you and hope you are doing ok 

Billie x I am so sorry to read of your outcome at gcrm, it's heartbreaking and wish you all the best for your next cycle , and as lots of the other ladies said it is so positive that implantation happened and you got a BFP. Sorry again x

For the ladies with sperm issues on hubby's side, we had used penny's sperm protocol even though we didn't cycle in Greece. I had a consultation with her after my failed with gcrm and my hubby went on doxycycline antibiotics for 4 weeks and 3 months after taking them my husband saw a great increase in sperm volume , not so much morphology and motility had improved too. My husband was also under the care if doctor Ramsay and he advocates this also but he didn't prescribe as we had already had a course. As the thinking behind this is if there is an unknown reason for why sperm is low then there may be a hidden infection in the prostate and this is linked to sperm production so if antibiotics are taken then it clears this up. 

It could have been co-incidental that my husbands sperm went up as it was gradually increasing anyway due to an operation he had , however the increase after the antibiotics was the highest spike we had seen! 

Hope this helps and wish everyone the very best.

Xxxx


----------



## MJS24

Hi Hope&Pray, 

That  good to hear that Penny's sperm protocol helped your husband's sperm.  I am not actually sure we will have treatment there at this stage as may end up being so close to when we come to top of NHS list anyway so will just do the protocol anyway as it will help us no matter where we are having treatment. 

Did you do the test on the AF blood?  I am going to do that when my next AF arrives as Penny said that could explain my low AMH and if there is found to be an infection and then I go on anti-biotics then it can actually improve my AMH apparently.

xx


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Hi MJ

Yes I also did the infection tests with Greece but they all came back clear as I was searching for reasons why implantation didn't happen as we seemed to put back good embryos but had no sign of a BFP! Penny mentioned hidden infections can cause implantation issues! 

I think there is definately value in doing these tests as well as your hubby being on the antibiotics as it can only help! That is great if AMH could be improved! 

I git penny to email me a script for the antibiotics (doxy) and I got my hubby's doctor to give me a prescription! 

Great that you will get your next treatment on Nhs too! As all the costs soon add up! It's awful but obviously worth it! 

I spent a full year investigating all things sperm I was obsessed (not good looking back) but had my hubby seeing lots of specialists and taking everything going! As git told by marco that his sperm would never improve and it did! So it does happen at it annoys me thinking that fertility specialists don't sometimes pay enough attention to the sperm! 

Good luck MJ and if you need any further info please shout! 

Take care xx


----------



## MJS24

I have just seen your signature that you got a natural BFP after treatments!  That's amazing, I hear of these things though and think that will never happen to me.  

Yeah I don't think they pay enough attention to the sperm.

I have the emailed prescription from Penny, just waiting on the one in the post arriving.  I hadn't thought about asking the GP for it, I was planning on just taking it to a pharmacy and paying for the medication.  Might try the GP first though.

I just bought the vitamins from Amazon, I hope they are OK!!

Are you going to be doing another IVF cycle? x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

MJ 

I was the exact same I used to think natural pregnancies after failed IVFs were an absolute myth and I never dreamed I would be lucky enough as again I listened to fertility specialist in both argc and gcrm say that we had about a 1% chance with my husbands sperm volume etc but I always tracked ovulation and I always tried regardless as what did we have to lose and I'm so blessed to have my little girl and because it happened so quickly after my failed cycle it took me ages to accept it and enjoy it. 

Yes absolutely ask your gp as why not! If they are aware of your hubby's results then they should prescribe as I just advised them that we had a consultant in Greece that specialised in this and she informed us of the antibiotics and we got a script. 

No not doing another full cycle , I'm just planning for the future as I have 3 frozen blasts in the clinic I was at in London and was hoping to transfer to Glasgow for the future! But wasn't sure of costs etc.

Xxxx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Hi hoping and praying, I think it was around the £1000 mark and I had to pay a tenner or something for a pen of ovitrelle. Mine was a non medictated cycle so just got a few blood tests done coming to to ovulation ..though the price was a bit steep as there seemed so little for Grcm to do but what can one do.
For us we had one one frosty left so think I might have felt it was better value if I was getting 2 thawed. Good luck with your Fet and hope you get a wee sibling.

I'm doing ok thanks. Not sure if I had a bug or something but had the most terrible day of horrid sulphur burps yesterday. Dh complianed so much and all indigestion remedies were no use so resorted to baking soda and water...and then spend the night having the runs ! So the 'cure' was worse than the symptoms. 

Hope all your girls get improvements in the sperm counts. Yea it seems like a lot of the time they just focus on us and our eggs. 4 years on the NHS is a ridiculouse amount of time to wait....especially for fertility related issue when people feel time is ticking away.


----------



## MJS24

Hope&Pray,

A FET is around £1,000 unless you had a SET first time and in that case it is £400 (they do this as an incentive to go for SET so they meet their stats!!) x


----------



## HopingAndPraying

Aw Pippi that us awful   hope you are feeling better today! Thank you for the info! And MJ thank you too! 

Xxx


----------



## billie2015

Prettypink, we are getting closer to OTD for you, how do you feel?


----------



## MJS24

Hi, hope everyone is well.  I've decided I'm definitely not cycling at GCRM again at this stage.  I'm going to give Serum in Athens a go.  Booked trip last night to go over for a proper consultation/tests once my husband has finished his sperm improving medication.  Feeling excited but frustrated got to wait so long. X 

Pretty pink - will be keeping my fingers crossed for you.x

Billie - how you doing now?  Hope you're still enjoying your running x


----------



## Prettypink

Hey ladies. So struggling 😮 this is the worst part of it all. Think now things are getting closer I'm getting more anxious. 

Up and down, some days I've been getting a few niggles here are and there, I've had back ache on and off and my breast are still full but tbh I don't know if alot of that is caused with the crinone gel. Had a few nose bleeds too something I don't get ..They all seem to come and go, has a few tears the other day and this morning just all getting to me plus with this being our last shot that's it really if it doesn't work.. Argh Wish I could sleep till Monday if only 😴x

Billie. How are You ? You'll Be looking forward To your holiday, some quality time together.  The running will Be good for you physicallly and Mentally. Like you I could run forever when I got into it x

Mjs . How long is your dp on the meds? What made yous decide Serum? I had looked into Cyprus when researching clinics but ended up picking the GCRM x

Thank you both for the messages xx


----------



## MJS24

Hi Prettypink,

He takes the meds for 40 days but then due to the cycle of sperm needs to wait 70 days from when first starts taking them.  We chose there because they seem to take the sperm thing a lot more seriously than UK clinics and also they offer IMSI/PICSI as well as ICSI.  

When is your OTD?  How many cycles have you had so far?  Will keep my fingers crossed that this is the one  x


----------



## Prettypink

MJS. Sounds good and will be interesting to see the results, hope its onwards and upwards ☺ 

OTD should be Saturday but will need to be Monday as clinic doesn't do bloods at the weekend, Arrgh an extra two days But just gonna wait till then, gonna be a stuggle 😖 I finish the crinone gel Fri so if it hasn't worked then my af might show up 😔 just hoping and Praying that's not the case 💜 

This is our third and last which is even harder x


----------



## MJS24

Hopefully it's 3rd time lucky!

Why you not wanting to do a HPT on Saturday?  It would be accurate by then I think.  Or maybe everyone's not as impatient as me!!! X


----------



## Prettypink

My dp wants to wait, was tempted but I'm just gonna wait.  Maybe holding off as I'm so scared what the result will be, will know soon I suppose.  Aww so so hard this part. Thanks for the good luck, will keep yous posted xx


----------



## littlewhisper

Just popping on to say good luck to Prettypink, it's excruciating the 2ww but hopefully it'll be so worth it for you both. 

Pippi hope you got over your bug that sounded nasty. Hope the next couple of months goes in smoothly for you now. 

I'm out in Athens doing a fresh cycle can't remember if I said but we thought we'd keep our frostie and use the part 2 of the package deal now . It's s bit weird being back on the old injections not as relaxing as the clonus cycle and have had to come out to Athens without DH which is really weird and I was fighting off being traumatised yesterday doing the flight myself but I managed it with loud music blaring in my ears at the bumpy bits!!  
So far so good, they scanned me yesterday which was day 7 of stuns and I had at least 8 follicles and doctor said I was doing really well so here's hoping as I didn't down reg this cycle . I'm in Menopur & puregon and some cleaned but have stopped that now . Got scan at 11am to see how it's coming along. They also gave me cetrotide  to stop my natural ovulation which I hadn't heard of before but hey ho!



Hi to MJ, Mrs G ( great to hear from you) dee, hoping and praying and everyone else! Xx


----------



## Prettypink

Littlewhisper.  Thank you for my good luck wishes, feels like I need it, finding the tww sooo hard. Nearly done and so scared for Monday..  Good luck at your scan today sounding good so far,  I was on both menopur and cetrotide for this cycle. Hope you see some juicy follicles x


----------



## Pippi_elk

No I don't think you said you had definatley decided what you were doing this month LW. Didn't reliase you were half way through a conventional Ivf cycle already !!!! Best of luck, yea can imagine its wierd to be back so soon, doing a differnent protocol and w/o dh. Well you are doing everything you can, it'll be interesting to see how things go in comparison to GCRM. Hope fully you'll get lots of nice follices with the golden egg in there somewhere.
Will they freeze these embryos too? Or do a fresh transfer ? 

Good luck pretty pink for Monday. I know the feeling of wanting to prolong the feeling of not knowing when there is still hope vs the agony of going through that wait.
I suppose the only benefit of doing a HPT tomorrow is that you have the weekend to process the news....rather than on Monday. My OTD was a Tuesday and i held out till then...but think it jsut depends on how you feel on that day.

Good luck for serum too mj. Good that you made a decision to move on from GCRM if you felt that's best for you. Let us know how your consultation goes.


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Pretty pink : good luck for Monday not long to wait now . The 2ww is torture but your nearly there now . Hope your managing to keep yourself as occupied as you can this weekend . Here's hoping this is your time and you get that long awaited BFP on Monday .

LW : good luck with your cycle must be exciting knowing your having another cycle with your we frostie waiting on you . Relieves the pressure a we bit . Good luck and keep us updated .

Pippi : hope your feeling a bit better now . How many wks is that you are now ? Are you all organised ?

Mjs : good luck with your cycle to .thats great your dh has started on the antibiotics .it feels like your waiting forever but hopefully will make the difference you need and your next could will give you your BFP .

Billie : how are things with you ?

Dee : hope your well

Hoping and praying : lovely to read your story . Amazing after them saying 1 per cent chance goes to show it can happen .


Hi to 

Afm : started my medication to lower my thyroid so been on it 8 weeks and going for blood tests this week to see if its helped . Starting to wonder if I should contact serum and get some checks done while waiting and maybe look into Mr Ramsay again to see if we can try n improve Sperm before our next cycle . Also feeling it slightly easier to loose a we bit of weight without the pressure of cycling .last year was a tough one on me with the 2 cycles so hopefully by June time I'll be ready to go again and a few lbs lighter - lost 7lb do far should have been more but jan & feb were horrible months for me and only really got into at the end of feb xxx


----------



## Prettypink

Hi ladies just a wee update.  Yesterday I felt really crampy like my af was about to appear.  Today I have started spotting brown sorry tmi, I'm sure af will be in full flow by tomorrow 😢 Don't see the point in going in for bloods when we really know the outcome. Just numb and hasn't really sunk in. Everything we go through for nothing. This was our last shot and know we just couldn't go through it again, took us a while to start this one.  Sorry for the down post. 

Good luck to everyone where ever yous are on this journey, and thank you all for the support 💜


----------



## littlewhisper

Aw Prettypink I really hope thats not the outcome you have tomorrow, not going to give upon you until you know for sure . Big hugs to get through this night of uncertainty  , its so tough, will be thinking of you and let us know what happens. xx


----------



## MJS24

Sorry to hear that Prettypink.  Really hope that's not the case.  X


----------



## Mrsrglasgow

Pretty pink just wanted to say good luck for today .heres hoping it's not your af on its way and you get an unexpected surprise with your blood results xxx


----------



## Wifey2007

Hi there. Hope you don't mind me adding on here but just looking for some friendly support.

My hubby and I have just underwent out first ICSI cycle at GCRM and so far so good. I had one embryo transfered on Thursday 19th so I have all the way till the 31st to wait!! It's awful this waiting. I don't know anyone else who has gone through infertility treatment so I feel quite alone in it all.

I'm feeling pain all over my lower tummy, just below my belly button and it's really tender to touch. Is this normal 4 days after transfer?? 

Hopefully you don't mind me jumping on your forum ladies


----------



## Prettypink

Hi ladies a bfn for me as expected 😢 time to move on. So sad my dream of having a family is over.  Five years and nothing.  Know I have to move on or I'll end up ruining what I have..  Very much an emotional rollercoster and been under so much stress for years. We put everything into it and know we done our best. 

Thank you all for the support and good luck in your journey. Hope yous all get your long awaited bfp.  Take care xx


----------



## billie2015

Prettypink, I'm quickly writing while on my Alps holidays. I am so so so sorry for you! That is just so sad news! Take time to recover, eat plenty of raw eggs / smoked salmon / cheese and drink a glass of wine! I know how you feel!
We are here if you need to say/write anything or just complain that life is unfair!

Wifey, welcome in here, Good luck for that terrible 2ww! Pain in lower abdomen, is totally normal, I got my bfn almost 3 weeks ago and I still feel it sometimes. But I never had really bad pain, just tenderness, I guess if you think it's too painful give GCRM a call, they are so helpful. They also call you during the 2ww for "courtesy call" might be good to ask then. Hope this first ICSI works for you. What's your story?


----------



## Pippi_elk

So sorry to hear it was a bfn pretty pink. Be kind to yourself for the next while as its really tough. Go to your review apt and see what they say but I think its a personal thing and you know yourself when you have reached the end of the road. As billie said come back here to off load if you need to.

How's the follices coming along LW? Must be ec soon ? 

It'll be  interesting MrsG to see what your thyroid levels are after 2 months. Mine dropped a good bit after the frist 2 months  but then increased a bit a few months later...but still was below 2.5. Think you should have to get levels monitored initially every 1-2 months and see that's it's stable.
I'm doing ok, thanks. Just getting a bit tierd and short of breath sometimes.


----------



## littlewhisper

prettypink I just got in and saw your post, I'm so so sorry too   its gutting after all the effort over the years and I know its hard to make the decision to stop. Take your time though and each day as it comes. You're right to concentrate on th things that are good in your life and things might present themselves differently in time. familes are made in so many ways!   

Wifey hi welcome ( although I'm only revisiting this thread as an old timer shouldn't really be on it  ) are you really bloated too? maybe give the clinic a phone and they can check up on you. drink lots of water, like at least 2 litres a day

Hi to Pippi, Billie, MJ, Mrs G, Haoping and Praying and dee and anyone else readingxx

Just a quick update as totally knackered! I had EC today on me tod with no DH to greet me after but it was absolutely fine. Its such a lovely clinic and so friendly that they feel like a wee family. Anyway I digress, I got blinkin 10 eggs !! 
Can't believe it!   but am not going to get excited until I know a good number have fertilised. Will find out tomorrow at 12.30pm yikes ! think I'll have a lie in so I dont have to wait all morning. will update tomorrow! LW xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

Brilliant Lw that they got 10 eggs. You brave to have ec all alone in Greece. Hope you got a good percentage fertilised....let us know, fingers crossed.
Will they freeze the embryos or do a fresh transfer if all goes well?


----------



## littlewhisper

Hi Thanks Pippi for your message, so 6 fertilised, really quite pleased as thats over half which they say is good  now just to wait until Thursday to see if I've to have a day 3 or day 5 transfer. I can do transfer this time as its not cloid ( it thins your lining) so its just a normal cycle. Have to say I feel much less bloated after this EC than any of the others.
I've been walking around fine .

Can't believe you only have about 7 weeks to go is that right?? so excited, hope you aren't too uncomfortable xx


----------



## Pippi_elk

That's a really good rate of fertlilisation Lw. Much better than your last cycle at GCRM. Hopefully the combination of everything you and dh did is leading to better quality embryos. So exciting and nerve racking...I'll keep an eye back here tomorrow to see if they do a 3 day transfer or not, in a way hope it's a 5 day trasnfer as that would mean there are a lot still going strong tomorrow and they can't choose. And then you always have the backup in the freezer..

Yea 6.5 weeks left for me! Can't believe it still. Thankfully the last 2 days the groin pain has eased a bit. While I can't run about the place at least I have a bit of relief and not in so much discomfort when I walk. Getting nervous and scared too....


----------



## Dory10

Hi everyone

Here's a link to part 6 http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=334310.0

Happy chatting

Dory
xxx


----------

